# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010 

*Regras dos tópicos de Previsão:*
 Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
 Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2010 às 09:29)

boas
finalente o devaneio foi atenuado....
os principais modelos, agora, concisos, colocam a depressão com caracteristicas subtropicais ,mais atenuada, a enfraquecer imediatamente a NE da madeira, a partir de 3f.
os efeitos serao sentidos no continente, após a tarde de amanhã, e os restos do vortice embebido na massa tropical fará landfall, no algarve, antes de se dissipar totalmente sobre espanha, 5f.
mantem-se a instabilidade prevista, especialmente a sul de sintra-estrela.
no medio e longo prazo mantem-se a tendencia para fluxo de W/SW.


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

stormy disse:


> boas
> finalente o devaneio foi atenuado....
> os principais modelos, agora, concisos, colocam a depressão com caracteristicas subtropicais, a enfraquecer imediatamente a NE da madeira, a partir de 3f.
> os efeitos serao sentidos no continente, após a tarde de amanhã, e os restos do vortice embebido na massa tropical fará landfall, no algarve, antes de se dissipar totalmente sobre espanha.
> mantem-se a instabilidade prevista, especialmente a sul de sintra-estrela.



O GFS está um pouco às aranhas. Na run das 0z metia a maior instabilidade a sul, em 24h poderíamos ter uns 40 mm no Alentejo, o que num ápice faria atingir a normal de Fevereiro, ficando praticamente garantido que o mês seria húmido. Na run das 6z a instabilidade entra por Lisboa e desloca-se ao longo do Tejo. É uma situação complexa, acho que as dúvidas só serão dissipadas em cima dos acontecimentos.

Mesmo o médio/longo prazo só estabilizará após a correcta definição do percurso desta depressão. Não esqueçamos que há poucos dias ela seria absorvida na costa americana. Mesmo assim adivinha-se uma nova disputa ECM-GFS, com o primeiro a apostar pela instabilidade, e o segundo a apstar pela estabilidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Cá para mim acho esta saida do gfs muito boa, e nem valia a pena mexer mais.


----------



## mirra (1 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cá para mim acho esta saida do gfs muito boa, e nem valia a pena mexer mais.



APOIADO 

frio e precipitação para esta semana!


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

e como era esperado...ocorreram problemas na madeira e os avisos do IM foram algo...enfim...o costume.
nas proximas horas a depressão deverá manter o curso rumo a norte, iniciando o enchimento já a NE da madeira, durante a proxima noite.
dado isto ainda faltam umas boas horas para o arquipelago ficar a salvo..
durante a proxima noite, no continente, serão esperados os primeiros efeitos, essencialmente no algarve, sob forma de uma intensificaçãop gradual do vento, de leste ou sueste, e um aumento de nebulosidade/aguaceiros fracos.
amanhã a baixa afectará plenamente o pais, em decadencia, embora ainda ostentando uma identidade propria.
os restos do vortice ciclonico deverão fazer landfall algures entre o barlavento algarvio e a costa alentejana.
esperam-se ventos moderados com rajadas e fenomenos convectivos eventualmente fortes, tambem bastante precipitação estratiforme é prevista, no norte e centro, a interacçao deste sistema com a frente fria em dissipação deverá levar á formação de uma area de convergencia e forte fluxo vertical, dado isto, deverá chover intensamente nessa regiao, especialmente durante a tarde e noite para 5f.
no fundo a precipitação intensa será relativamente democratica, pelo que existem alguns perigos de cheia ou outros fenomenos associados aos fenomenos convectivos inerentes á dinamica da baixa.
durante a noite de 4f-5f, ao mover-se para leste, a baixa acabará por perder muita da sua força, adquirindo caracter frontal e acabando por se integrar no sector quente da frente fria.
ainda assim, espanha e o sul de frança serão afectados pela massa tropical, bastante resiliente, de modo a que bastante precipitação é prevista.
finalmente, durante o resto da 5f, uma frente fria, associada a uma baixa localizada a W da irlanda, deverá causar mais alguns aguaceiros no continente, antes de se dar a estabilizacçao das condiçoes atmosfericas, devido á entrada de ar polar maritimo e ao deslocamento da dorsal para a PI.
no medio prazo mantem-se o cenario de crista na PI, com tempo geralmente seco no sul e alguma chuva a norte, com fluxos estaveis de WSW.


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Amanha a tarde pela zona da figueira da foz vai chuver muito ? 

O GFS mete imensa chuva mesmo 10mm mas no meteo di< que so chove no sul..


----------



## sunny (2 Fev 2010 às 16:24)

As previsões para Lisboa vão desde aguaceiros fracos(IM) até chuva forte(weather); daí, que cenário será mais provável?Agradeço  previamente os esclarecimentos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

sunny disse:


> As previsões para Lisboa vão desde aguaceiros fracos(IM) até chuva forte(weather); daí, que cenário será mais provável?Agradeço  previamente os esclarecimentos



Os aguaceiros vão afectar com mais intensidade o Algarve... pelo que o IM é mais correcto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

Bem, concordo em quase tudo contigo Stormy, mas duvido que o vortice aterre em no Litoral alentejano ou barlavento... acredito mais no Golfo de Cadiz devido ao forçar da frente fria que se aproxima...

Espero esta noite um bom enchimento perto do nucleo... e na zona NW do centro...

Mas esta depressao algo me diz que vai dar surpresas(nas bandas)..


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2010 às 17:54)

Muito bem visto pelo *Tornado*:



			
				]ToRnAdO[;195313 disse:
			
		

> Bem, concordo em quase tudo contigo Stormy, mas duvido que o vortice aterre em no Litoral alentejano ou barlavento... acredito mais no Golfo de Cadiz devido ao forçar da frente fria que se aproxima...



Os modelos vão actualizando a trajectória desta depressão. O modelo GFS rectificou a sua trajectória, que será efectivamente para nordeste, em direcção ao Golfo de Cádiz e ao estreito de Gibraltar ...

Esclareça-se que nada está errado; apenas que os modelos vão fazendo sucessivas actualizações.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

tambem concordo.
esta ultima saida colocou a depressão a fazer landfall no algarve ou sul de espanha, embora esteja, neste momento, um pouco fraca...há convecçao apenas nas costas de marrocos, e o shear em altura da frente "despiu" o LLC....talvez nem chegue a terra o centro
apesar de tudo, a massa instavel deverá causar ainda alguns hotspots de convecçao mais profunda...embora esta saida das 12z seja um pouco desanimadora...o que no fundo é compreensivel pois um sistema destes, em janeiro, sob condiçoes tao precarias...seria algo dificil que nos atingisse ainda vigoroso.
as saidas anteriores colocavam isso mesmo..alguma, talvez exagerada, força na baixa, agora é mesmo esperar para ver tendo em conta sempre que podem ocorrer surpresas dada a dinamica e complexidade de tudo isto.

os meteorologistas do ESTOFEX:
*An interesting low pressure system with some characteristics of a tropical (subtropical) storm has developed over 1-2°C warmer SSTs off the coast of Africa during the last days and was already in effect over Canary Islands yesterday. The system is expected to move NE-wards towards extreme SW-ern Iberian Peninsula, affecting southern Portugal by Wednesday morning. Deep convection with heavy rain and strong winds episodes can be expected around the main vortex, but as it stays mostly over the open waters, a threat level was not issued.*


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

stormy disse:


> tambem concordo.
> esta ultima saida colocou a depressão a fazer landfall no algarve ou sul de espanha, embora esteja, neste momento, um pouco fraca...há convecçao apenas nas costas de marrocos, e o shear em altura da frente "despiu" o LLC....talvez nem chegue a terra o centro



Se fosse apenas do shear as trovoadas manter-se-iam, mas elas começaram a morrer, penso que devido à temperatura da água que em toda essa região está com anomalia positiva mas vai sendo já mais fria  ao longo do trajecto depois das Canárias.








É provável que na madrugada reapareçam mais trovoadas, mas já menos persistentes.

De qualquer forma é de continuar a acompanhar com atenção a evolução do sistema mesmo em claro enfraquecimento, para já não é uma saída de um modelo que lhe traça o destino final.


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 20:15)

sim vince
o IM:
*Precipitação intensa na Madeira 
2010-02-02 (IM)* 
_Uma depressão vinda de Oeste, localizou-se na região da Madeira a partir do final do dia 31 de Janeiro, mantendo-se estacionária nesta região, onde tem provocado precipitação persistente, por vezes forte, com trovoada e ventos fortes associados, situação que originou a emissão de avisos meteorológicos para a região desde o dia de ontem, 1 de Fevereiro.

Registaram-se na rede de estações do IM, no Arquipélago da Madeira, em 24 horas (das 09:00 de dia 1 às 09:00 de dia 2 de Fevereiro) valores de precipitação de 111,0 mm na estação do Funchal/Geofísico, 185,0 mm na estação do Areeiro e 109,0 mm na estação de Lombo da Terça, este último registado entre as 19:00 de dia 1 e as 09:00 de dia 2. Em termos de valores de precipitação em 1 hora, registaram-se 27,0 mm na estação de Funchal/Geofísico (08:00 às 09:00), 36,0 mm na estação de Santana (04:00 e as 05:00) 26,0 mm na estação de Areeiro (09:00 às 10:00) e 47,0 mm na estação de Lombo da Terça (das 09:00 às 10:00).

O centro de previsão do IM prevê que a depressão se mantenha nesta região durante as próximas 12 horas e se desloque posteriormente para Nordeste, vindo a localizar-se a Sul do Algarve no final do dia 3 de Fevereiro e noite de dia 4, podendo vir a originar precipitação, particularmente na região Sul, que poderá ser por vezes forte, com vento e rajadas que poderão atingir os 70 a 80 km/h._

portanto é no ultimo paragrafo que há alguma incerteza...no que toca ao traçado final e comportamento exato da depressão.
penso que os distritos de setubal, beja, evora e faro tal como a AML devem ser os mais afectados, embora as condiçoes meteorologicas se deteriorem em todo o pais e parte de espanha ( sul )....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

A meu ver, mesmo o centro da depressão ter ficado descoberto, não perdeu a velocidade do seu vórtice... embora exposto mantem-se bem vivo 

A depressão neste momento perdeu algumas das suas caracteristicas quentes, as probabilidades de se enriquecer continuam lá...

A possibilidade de desenvolvimento de sistemas convectivos continua bastante atractiva...

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn187.png

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rngp243.gif

(não estou a conseguir postar imagens, alguem que consiga e poste estas P.F)

Já o CAPE menos favoravel, mas o LI continua bom para trovoadas ocorrerem de uma forma geral.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1811.png

A ver vamos, mas em termos precipitacionais acho que a GFS é a mais fraquinha dos modelos concorrentes...


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 20:41)

]ToRnAdO[;195345 disse:
			
		

> A meu ver, mesmo o centro da depressão ter ficado descoberto, não perdeu a velocidade do seu vórtice... embora exposto mantem-se bem vivo
> 
> A depressão neste momento perdeu algumas das suas caracteristicas quentes, as probabilidades de se enriquecer continuam lá...
> 
> ...



é...de facto o GFS ta a substimar...as perturbaçoes do GFS tao melhores...
e sim, ainda temos 18h para ela se regenerar..pode ser que apanhe o pico de convecçao noctura maritima, que costuma ocorrer de madrugada, quando é mais favoravel a convecçao ( temperatura do ar inferor favorece fluxo vertical).
veremos


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2010 às 20:52)

O GFS dava para hoje cerca de 10 mm para a Madeira. Falhou rotundamente, como falha sempre por defeito em fenómenos convectivos. Mas é algo difícil de modelar, é esperar algumas horas e olhar para o satélite e para o radar. De assinalar, como já referiu o stormy, a diferença brutal entre a saída operacional e os diversos ensembles do GFS. Enquanto a saída principal mete precipitação residual, à volta de 5 mm em 24h, há algumas perturbações que metem 30 mm só em 6h, isto para Portel.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Vale a pena observar com atenção.

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/efs/cgi-...VMET-GIFwxg.EFS.europe_prob_precip_&title=EFS PRECIPITATION Probability (Europe 12 Hour Accumulated Precipitation)


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

NunoBrito disse:


> Vale a pena observar com atenção.
> 
> https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/efs/cgi-...VMET-GIFwxg.EFS.europe_prob_precip_&title=EFS PRECIPITATION Probability (Europe 12 Hour Accumulated Precipitation)



Interessante...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

Vai ser pesado... 

GFS a andar mais ao encontro dos modelos europeus em termos de precipitação... mas claro que continua á deriva como é normal neste tipo de eventos...

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn244.png

Muita agua a caminho... a ver se é digna de borrasca subtropical!!


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

*Neve para a torre - serra da estrela, procura-se

Visita programada para os proximos dias 12, 13 e 14 de Fevereiro. Qual a probabilidade de realmente ver neve ???

Solicita-se apoio meteorologico... alguém tem o contacto do São Pedro ???

Eu só quero um bocadinho de neve no sábado, pode ser ???*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

*Por favor, não façam link directamente para imagens exteriores que ficam rapidamente desactualizadas. Primeiro façam o seu alojamento convenientemente e só depois façam o respectivo link.*


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

pois, tornado.
veremos...como são fenomenos convectivos, é normal que ocorram falhas nos modelos, embora haja sempre uma janela de certezas quanto á localização, etc podendo-se sempre ter uma ideia razoavel da "coisa".
resumidamente este sistema vai atingir-nos em dissipação, já com algum caracter frontal, pelo que a baixa é literalmente esticada em latitude e absorvida no sector quente de outra frente que nos atinge na 5f.
ainda terá algumas caracteristicas interessantes, nomeadamente até as 00z de 5f..mas já estará fraco...
quanto a tendencias no medio e longo prazo, antevejo que, pelo menos até dia 15, poderemos ter circulação de WSW e precipitação essencialmente a norte e no centro...podendo ocorrer algum outbreack de tempo mais severo..


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

dada a incerteza penso ser esta a trajectoria aproximada:






atenção que o centro de circulação nao é necessariamente a area  "pior" do sistema, tudo depende da actividade convectiva que possa ocorrer á volta ou dentro do proprio vortice


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

Stormy, qual achas que será a quantidade aproximada de precipitação que cairá no Algarve? Consegues fazer uma estimativa?


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 01:36)

frederico disse:


> Stormy, qual achas que será a quantidade aproximada de precipitação que cairá no Algarve? Consegues fazer uma estimativa?



A pergunta não é para mim mas deixa-me dizer que é um pouco imprevisíveis estas situações, nomeadamente porque também pode chover imenso num sítio e chover pouco num lugar afastado apenas 10 ou 15 quilómetros.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2010 às 02:04)

stormy disse:


> ...veremos...como são fenomenos convectivos, é normal que ocorram falhas nos modelos,...



Nem mais...
A surpresa a agigantar-se , a tomar conta da situação.
A surpresa ,quase nunca modelada,
ou não fosse ela surpresa, a complicar as previsões , 
já para daqui a nada...
Não lembraria a ninguém há 2 dias atrás ,tamanha precipitação na Madeira.
Ainda que fosse equacionada em remota probabilidade.
Surpresas? Não têm idade.
Se  não as houvesse, quantos de nós, questionaríamos o que fazemos  aqui? 
Surpresas? Escapam-se por entre os dedos da nossa  mão fechada...


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

boas.
o LLC manten-se defenido...mas fraco..
nas ultimas horas, houve uma reactivação da convecção no sector norte/leste do mesmo, enquanto o resto da area depressionaria, se mantem desprovida de convecção significativa.
a aproximação da area a uma zona de divergencia e baixo shear em altura pode acabar por fortalece-la, mas se o shear estiver, nem que ligeiramente,  acima dos valores optimos dar-se-há a desorganização do sistema numa massa de celulas dispersas....
incivelmente, o GFS coloca a baixa a fazer landfall no vale do guadalquivir, zona de doñana,  durante esta tarde, com convecçao forte e um LLC razoavelmente bem conservado..
alguma desilusão, como aconteceu com o furacão vince, em 05..."falta um bocadinho assim..." como diria o anuncio


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

Que esperar do resto desta depressão ?

Difícil de responder. Para já temos uma circulação visivelmente a degradar-se mas aonde subsiste um SCM activo e mais algumas trovoadas dispersas a norte/nordeste do mesmo.







O GFS leva o grosso da precipitação para Cadiz activando bastante estes SCM's e o modelo ECMWF faz chegar precipitação ao sul do Algarve mas mais discreta e desorganizada. 


*GFS/METEOPT*






*ECMWF/IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*ALADIN/IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


*HIRLAM/AEMET*





http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


Mas nestas circunstâncias os modelos parecem pouco úteis. Os modelos (não apenas um) se ontem subvalorizaram, esta madrugada/manhã sobrevalorizaram, era suposto haver uma pequena área de instabilidade que traria chuva à grande Lisboa/Setúbal e a mesma dissipou-se muito antes, por volta da meia noite. 
Parece-me que no mar a Oeste a atmosfera está bastante estável, notando-se pela presença desde ontem de muitas nuvens baixas marítimas inibindo a convecção.

Mas a sul do Algarve o cenário não é o mesmo. Resta saber se a convecção se aguenta de facto todo o dia até a chegada da mesma a terra ao final da tarde e noite, e se é alguma coisa ainda activa ou se reactiva. Só o acompanhamento do satélite permitirá saber.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

Vince disse:


> Mas nestas circunstâncias os modelos parecem pouco úteis. Os modelos (não apenas um) se ontem subvalorizaram, esta madrugada/manhã sobrevalorizaram, era suposto haver uma pequena área de instabilidade que traria chuva à grande Lisboa/Setúbal e a mesma dissipou-se muito antes, por volta da meia noite.
> Parece-me que no mar a Oeste a atmosfera está bastante estável, notando-se pela presença desde ontem de muitas nuvens baixas marítimas inibindo a convecção.
> 
> Mas a sul do Algarve o cenário não é o mesmo. Resta saber se a convecção se aguenta de facto todo o dia até a chegada da mesma a terra ao final da tarde e noite, e se é alguma coisa ainda activa ou se reactiva. Só o acompanhamento do satélite permitirá saber.



Em relação à situação verificada ontem na Madeira existiu um modelo que acertou ou ficou mais perto do sucedido foi o Hirlam a run das 00 desse modelo ontem colocava uma área em vermelho sobre a Madeira entre as 06h e as 12 horas de ontem, altura em que o IM colocou o alerta vermelho na Madeira o GFS errou redondamente metia 10 mm e depois foi o que se viu,  O ECM coloca entre 20 a 30 mm numa faixa entre Faro e Tavira tem mantido esse valor há 2 dias, o Aladdin a acção roça o Algarve mas passa ao largo não muito distante da costa, basta uma pequena alteração e temos festa, assim por dizer.
Na run das 6 o GFS coloca até às 00 horas 3.5 mm, eu já registei 3 mm, logo já está a falhar, só se não chover mais até à meia-noite que eu duvido que isso aconteça.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Será apenas impressão minha? Acho que o núcleo da depressão começou a deslocar-se mais rapidamente e vai na direcção do Barlavento Algarvio ...

O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou todo o sul do Continente em *aviso amarelo*.

Imagens de satélite


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

Nos Açores olhinho nos próximos dias para a tremenda depressão (940hPa min) que está agora a começar a formar-se no Atlântico Oeste ao largo da costa norte-americana, com algumas frentes e vento forte, *mas sobretudo a ondulação que poderá ser significativa, na ordem dos 10/12 metros*




*GFS 36-84 horas (Quinta/Sábado)*







*Ondulação 78 horas (Sábado)*


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Será apenas impressão minha? Acho que o núcleo da depressão começou a deslocar-se mais rapidamente e vai na direcção do Barlavento Algarvio ...
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou tudo o sul do Continente em *aviso amarelo*.
> 
> Imagens de satélite



Só o Sul???? por amor de deus.... que eu saiba santarém fica no centro de Portugal!!!!

O núcleo da depressão vem a todo o vapor a caminho do continente..... isso não restam dúvidas.....


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

cardu disse:


> Só o Sul???? por amor de deus.... que eu saiba santarém fica no centro de Portugal!!!!
> 
> O núcleo da depressão vem a todo o vapor a caminho do continente..... isso não restam dúvidas.....



Pelo satélite parece que vem na direcção de Portugal e não tanto de Espanha (zona do estreito ) mas pode ser ilusão, contudo serão o Algarve e Alentejo em principio a terem possibilidades de chuvas fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas,  mas isso só vendo os desenvolvimentos na altura pelo satélite...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Se observarem com atenção ... o seu nucleo é no sentido Sul Norte isto porque ainda está ao largo de Marrocos, mas a sua frente (digamos assim que está mais perto do Algarve) já está num sentido mais Sudoeste/Nordeste, e por isso  esta depressão roça o Sotavento algarvio e ruma ao Golfo de Cadiz !!


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 18:25)

Estamos em nowcasting, portanto não usemos este tópico de previsões. Falemos da depressão no tópico de seguimento sul:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-sul-fevereiro-2010-a-4188-mais-recente.html


----------



## Zapiao (3 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Vince disse:


> Nos Açores olhinho nos próximos dias para a tremenda depressão (940hPa min) que está agora a começar a formar-se no Atlântico Oeste ao largo da costa norte-americana, com algumas frentes e vento forte, *mas sobretudo a ondulação que poderá ser significativa, na ordem dos 10/12 metros*)



Dará nalguma coisa "big" cá? Com esses min d pressao deve ser algo imponente nao?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

Grande bisonte


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2010 às 22:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Dará nalguma coisa "big" cá? Com esses min d pressao deve ser algo imponente nao?



Creio que não deixará grande coisa cá por Portugal, a não ser talvez restos de alguma frente em dissipação. O efeito que se poderá sentir mais cá dessa gigantesca depressão é mesmo a ondulação, que poderá chegar à Costa Ocidental com cerca de 5 a 7 metros e com períodos muito elevados( 16 a 17 s). Se assim for, as ondas serão perfeitas, muito altas e poderosas, se o vento não as estragar!


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

.....saida das 18z.....
curto a médio praso:
0-40h

nas proximas 18-24h,o sistema depressionario que se encontra agora a SSE do cabo de santa maria, deverá deslocar-se para ENE-NE dissipando-se sobre a costa sul espanhola, e ainda deixando quantidades de precipitação razoaveis especialmente nas areas montanhosas.
ao mesmo tempo uma frente fria aproxima-se de portugal, ecoeçaremos a sentir o seu efeito ( ventos moderados de SW rodando para NW e periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros moderados).
entre as 24 e as 40h, a frente mover-se-há sobre a peninsula, absorvendo os restos da massa de ar tropical trazida pela depressão cassandra, esta massa, embebida no sector quente da frente, deverá deixar bastante precipitação estratigrafica nas ilhas baleares e sul de frança.




40-168h
após a passagem da frente fria sobre a PI, espera-se que uma crista anticiclonica se fixe sobre a peninsula, enquanto se forma uma depressão extratropical na europa central ( fruto da interacção da frente com os restos da cassandra).
lentamente a crista se vai movendo para leste, enquanto um vasto e poderoso campo depressionario se establece no atlantico, no fim de semana, dado isto espera-se tempo ameno e seco a sul e ameno mas chuvoso a norte.
até dia 9-10, a tendencia geral é a establecida durante este pros fim de semana, de zonal sobre o mediterraneo e PI com vastos campos depressionarios no atlantico ligados a outros mais fracos na europa e mediterraneo, geralmente a norte dos 40ºN, e areas anticiclonicas na europa de norte e NE tal como no saara-madeira e sul/SE dos açores.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Onde anda a chuva forte hoje para Viseu?

Só levo 2.2mm e já não chove `2h.


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

esta depressao como o Jorge_scp disse vai afectar mais é a nossa costa, com ondulaçoes de 7m, e com periodo muito elevado ( 16 ) 
 Quanto as ondas jorge, vao estar todas partidas, ou seja so vai dar espumas, pq acho que nenhuma praia da nossa costa aguenta com este swell, ainda pra mais o vento vai estar de oeste/norte.

Chuva vai ser muito pouquinha :\

Alguma previsao para o fim desta de pressao? É que pelas minhas fontes vejo isto mt mau durante o resto desta semana e a outro semana toda tambem.


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

LuisFilipe disse:


> esta depressao como o Jorge_scp disse vai afectar mais é a nossa costa, com ondulaçoes de 7m, e com periodo muito elevado ( 16 )
> Quanto as ondas jorge, vao estar todas partidas, ou seja so vai dar espumas, pq acho que nenhuma praia da nossa costa aguenta com este swell, ainda pra mais o vento vai estar de oeste/norte.
> 
> Chuva vai ser muito pouquinha :\
> ...



Pelo GFS a situação para o período do Carnaval será interessante, com temperaturas a 850 hPa a possibilitar neve a quotas médias / altas


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Fev 2010 às 15:23)

hmm isso é interessante.

Com AA, chuva? vento de norte, leste ? 

preciso saber isso td


----------



## Mix (4 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Boaz..

Parece q o frio a sério já ñ nz vem visitar est inverno ñ e' vrdad ? 

Ou terei enganad ? 

Ainda e' cedo p afirmar iss maz e' q pelaz previsoez q andei a ver, mostram a temperatura a ir subind gradualment..


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Mix disse:


> Boaz..
> 
> Parece q o frio a sério já ñ nz vem visitar est inverno ñ e' vrdad ?
> 
> ...



Para já o GFS parece apostar numa entrada de Nordeste por altura do Carnaval que poderá eventualmente trazer frio e, mais dificilmente, alguma precipitação que a verificar-se poderia significar neve a cotas médias. Mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões quanto a isso.

PS: Por favor evitem mensagem com abreviaturas e/ou escrita SMS. Isto é um fórum público e não um chat.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 16:44)

aquela baixa vai trazer grande swell, que com a distancia a que portugal se encontra dela, terá tempo de se organizar e fazer grandes periodos.
de facto 7m a nossa costa aguenta...pelo menos grande parte, embora as areas mais frageis devam sofrer um  pouco... ainda por cima dada a organização que tem sido feita na costa
como o vento se vai manter on/sideshore moderado as condiçoes para surf nao serão boas.. pq o mar vai tar td partido e picado
na costa sul o mar vai entrar pouco ( swell de W ) mas o vento n ajuda muito


----------



## granizus (4 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

O GFS na run das 12z mantém e até acentua a possibilidade de vermos neve a quotas médias no período do Carnaval


----------



## Mix (4 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

Ha que manter a esperança..


----------



## rodrigom (4 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

alguem me pode dizer como vai estar o tempo no dia 6/7 de fevereiro? 

pela analise que faço dos graficos GFS vai ser sem chuva aqui para viseu a partir da tarde de dia 6 até ao final da tarde de dia 7 estou errado?

obrigado


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Não sei se o swell será assim tão partido... claro, não será "limpinho" nem o ideal para fazer surf (com este tamanho, mesmo limpinho só os mais corajosos), mas.... Apesar de o vento ser on/side-shore, este não será muito intenso e penso que permitirá vir ainda uns sets bem organizados. A área longínqua de formação e o consequente período muito elevado poderão vencer este vento moderado "chato".

  Na altura se tirará as dúvidas. Este fim de semana vou até Aljezur e fico até Terça-Feira. Na melhor altura, farei um passeio pela costa e postarei aqui as fotos!


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Amanhã poderá estar mais definido, mas segundo os modelos estamos numa zona de impasse. Entrada continental fria entra em Espanha, iso -8 no País Basco, mas quase não chega cá, dorsal anticiclónica em frente às costas, não entra, mas bloqueia as depressões de sudoeste. Isto não será assim, amanhã estará mais definido, ou entrada fria, ou depressões de sudoeste, ou dorsal em cima. Aposto pela primeira, pois tem sido a hipótese que mais terreno tem conquistado durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2010 às 08:43)

Era uma vez , já no longínquo  15 Fevereiro de 1983 ,
que até no litoral norte nevou.
Não foi coisa forte, mas o pouco que precipitou , bastou 
para  regalo e contentamento de quem  presenciou.







[/URL][/IMG]
.
Agora no vindouro 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, 
27 anos depois, as  semelhanças são evidentes:






[/URL][/IMG]

Como faltam ainda 10 dias,   estas  parecenças 
na previsão deste modelo ,esfumar-se-ão já na próxima actualização.
Será natural que tal aconteça.
Mas pelo menos durante 12 horas ,
reavivamos memórias , inventamos histórias e esvoaçamos
nesta liberdade de imaginarmos o que quisermos .

O que aí vem ?
Com quase todo o Fevereiro ainda para vir,
com os modelos, numa entrada fria a insistir,
tudo pode ainda acontecer.


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

Hoje os Açores começam a ser afectados por uma frente associada a uma depressão muito profunda no Atlântico noroeste. Chuva e ventos fortes são expectáveis, e aumento da ondulação que terá o seu pico lá para Domingo ultrapassando os 8 ou mais metros.

*Satélite*







*Análise*






*Vento*





*Precipitação*






*Ondulação Domingo*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

A partir de dia 8 vai-se abrir a porta da instabilidade, chuva e algum vento é o que se espera a partir de segunda feira para todo o país.

Mas até lá aproveitemos o "calor" do fim-de-semana


----------



## mirra (5 Fev 2010 às 15:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Era uma vez , já no longínquo  15 Fevereiro de 1983 ,
> que até no litoral norte nevou.
> Não foi coisa forte, mas o pouco que precipitou , bastou
> para  regalo e contentamento de quem  presenciou.
> ...



Gosto da maneira como escreves... sem K's sem X's mas com grande originalidade


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Às vezes critica-se e muito o I.M...agora digam-me como é que se explicam estas previsões do AEMET para Trabazos( cerca de 30 Km de Bragança), principalmente em relação às temperaturas, não acham uma incoerência?
Como é que a cota de neve pode rondar o s 600m com minimas de 5º? Já vi nevar com 2º ou com 3º agora com 5º aínda não!






Fonte : AEMET


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

A tendência é o tempo depressivo


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (6 Fev 2010 às 11:26)

vitamos disse:


> Para já o GFS parece apostar numa entrada de Nordeste por altura do Carnaval que poderá eventualmente trazer frio e, mais dificilmente, alguma precipitação que a verificar-se poderia significar neve a cotas médias. Mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões quanto a isso.
> 
> PS: Por favor evitem mensagem com abreviaturas e/ou escrita SMS. Isto é um fórum público e não um chat.




…..pois é , ja se esqueceu que estamos perante a cultura bué e o seu acordo ortográfico na sua pior vertente…!
eheheh


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2010 às 11:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> A tendência é o tempo depressivo



pois é, mario...ainda uma plena AO-, que só reverterá a partir de meados deste mes-meados de março segundo o que penso...
quanto ao Ferreira5, a AEMET ta a fazer uma previsão um pouco estranha para essa localidade porque provavelente não fez o traramento dos outputs do modelo...o IM trata sempre deles a 72h, embora as vezes tambem apresente coisas no minimo estranhas...se queres que te diga...é maluqueira que passa
bem...verdadé é que após 3f as cotas, nomeadamente na areas mais a oriente da PI deverão descer, devido a uma intrusão de ar frio europeu vindo de norte, portugal não será muito afectado por ficar na margem oeste da crista, pelo que as temperaturas em todas as camadas não deverão descer muito, excepto em locais onde possa haver inversão..os ventos serão de E ou SE....as cotas não descerão muito abaixo dos 1000m


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2010 às 16:55)

*06.02.2010_16h00*




CopyRight@Satrep


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF continuam a apontar o retorno do frio! Está-me a parecer que o disfarce principal este ano no carnaval será o esquimó!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Mas que lindo meteograma...

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## Ronny (7 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Tudo indica que no próximo fim-de-semana isto vai voltar a animar..

cool..


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

A conversa parece que existiu. Há versões díspares mas as escutas confirmam.
Mais uma vez o segredo, supostamente bem guardado,
que a  Natureza contém , o segredo do  "devir"
é tornado público,  avassaladoramente. 
-O Inverno , a chuva e as temperaturas baixas, foram apanhados num almoço,
ainda que em mesas separadas, a combinarem estratégias para impedirem 
qualquer laivo de Primavera para os próximos tempos.
O poder ( instalado ) do Inverno dá cartas e vai continuar a afirmar-se.
O Procurador Geral dos Meteoros, atendendo a que ainda é Inverno, pois então,  arquivou as Escutas .

Segundo os modelos,  o  Inverno pede desculpa pela interrupção 
e confirma que retomará a  "emissão"  dentro de momentos.
Veremos como " apanharemos o sinal "   cá na aldeia , após este intervalo.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...

[


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...
> 
> [



Acho que já está é toda gente farta do Inverno, querem sol e trovoadas


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...
> 
> [



Tenho acompanhado sim, mas prefiro esperar pelas opiniões dos users mais experientes


----------



## weathor (7 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

http://theweatherland.com/
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

frio frio frio.

leste leste leste


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2010 às 14:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...
> 
> [



Frio, vem aí, pelo menos para o nordeste do país. Para as restantes regiões, temos ainda que esperar um pouco para confirmar. De qualquer modo afigura-se um carnaval frio e/ou chuvoso. Um ponto importante é o sucessivo adiamento da depressão que limparia o frio, aquela que segundo o GFS entender-se-ia desde a costa americana até Portugal, que está há vários dias a ser modelada para as 192h. Cada vez que ela é adiada, mais frio entraria e mais abrangente ele seria.

Quanto à calma no fórum, é normal, isto ao fim de semana está sempre mais vazio. Amanhã, se as previsões não piorarem, isto já estará mais animado.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (7 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> A conversa parece que existiu. Há versões díspares mas as escutas confirmam.
> Mais uma vez o segredo, supostamente bem guardado,
> que a  Natureza contém , o segredo do  "devir"
> é tornado público,  avassaladoramente.
> ...



Bom dia 
Meu caro , embora não o conheça quero felicita-lo… pelo seu apontamento,   5*.
Cumprimentos
      -jf-


----------



## GARFEL (7 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

nimboestrato ????
é aquela máquina. 
as runs prometem e.......... os modelos vão estabilizando a paranóia dos ultimos meses
mudanças radicais (ou quase) em cada run
com têndências uniformizantes a pouco e pouco
venha de lá esse carnaval previsto para poder recordar e comparar com outros carnavais
resto de bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...
> 
> [



Eu estou entusiasmada!  Mas de forma moderada, pois vivo na cidade de Viseu e por aqui tem de ser sempre com cautela.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Para já a única coisa que tem bom aspecto é a manta de água que vai voltar a cair na 2ª quinzena de fevereiro. As ribeiras vão voltar a encher. E ainda nem chegamos a metade da precipitação anual... 

Olhando em detalhe os vários modelos, a subida de pressão junto da gronelandia é espectacular.


----------



## blood4 (7 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

Agreste disse:


> Para já a única coisa que tem bom aspecto é a manta de água que vai voltar a cair na 2ª quinzena de fevereiro. As ribeiras vão voltar a encher. E ainda nem chegamos a metade da precipitação anual...
> 
> Olhando em detalhe os vários modelos, a subida de pressão junto da gronelandia é espectacular.



mas eu nao vejo qualquer precipitação para os próximos 10 dias :O


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2010 às 15:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...



Segundo a sabedoria popular, no dia das Candeias (dia 02/02), se a Senhora das Candeias se rir, está o Inverno para vir. (fez sol).
No dia de São Brás (03/02), verás se o Inverno está para a frente ou para trás. (Choveu).
Portanto, ambos "dizem" que temos o Inverno pela frente.

Também se diz que se a Quaresma entra húmida, vai húmida até ao fim.

Ainda falta uma semana. A ver vamos.


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

boas, amigos
nos proximos dias (após a 3f) parece que volta o frio, fluxo de norte e neve a cotas medias ( grosso modo acima dos 800-1100m).
a manutenção de uma forte AO-, com nucleos de baixas na europa e atlantico, juntamente com um forte AMP ligado ao AA (fraco e bastante a sul) por uma crista entre os açores e portugal continental, parece concisa, até as 150-200h.
entre as duas areas de baixa, ondulções no jet, deverão dar origem a areas de ciclogenese que passarão a norte da PI entre o golfo de biscaia e frança/espanha ( uma delas já amanhã), estes sistemas darão origem a periodos de chuva e vento eventulmente moderados a fortes ( sendo tambem possivel alguma instabilidade convectiva) mas não se esperam fenomenos extremos.
aqui um mapa que descreve bem a tendencia até as 200h:




após as 200h é notoria a evolução do AMP para leste, e do vortice polar para SW, em direcção ao atlantico N/NE, dado isto, establecem-se condiçoes ideais para algum evento extremo na PI/europa ocidental, pois as areas de baixa acabarão por dominar o atlantico e europa.
acredito na estabilização e retorno a uma tipica NAO- até março-abril e posterior neutralização da NAO, este processo pode envolver algum episodio extremo nas proximas 4-8 semanas...
algns climatologistas falam deste padrão de NAO- com AO- como uma AMO negativa ( atlantic multidecadal oscilation)...quando irá acabar...acredito, que na primavera
aqui a tendencia media para a anomalia de gp/SLP ás 240h:




o ECMWF é bem sugestivo:




o GFS, mais razoavel:



mas carrega nas 300h, metendo um cenario parecido com o ecm...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

Já viram a saída do ECMWF das 12? Acho que se está a preparar um Carnaval em grande!


----------



## Mix (7 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu estou entusiasmada!  Mas de forma moderada, pois vivo na cidade de Viseu e por aqui tem de ser sempre com cautela.



Pois mas deverás ter sorte, apesar de ainda faltar uns dias.. 

Tempo viseu: 
Sexta-feira, 12 de Fevereiro Minima: 2ºC 
                                      Máxima: 2ºC   
Chuva moderada 80%    Moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a sabedoria popular, no dia das Candeias (dia 02/02), se a Senhora das Candeias se rir, está o Inverno para vir. (fez sol).
> No dia de São Brás (03/02), verás se o Inverno está para a frente ou para trás. (Choveu).
> Portanto, ambos "dizem" que temos o Inverno pela frente.
> 
> ...



Esse ditado do dia de São Brás nós no Algarve é diferente. Se no dia de São Brás veres a cegonha o inverno já passou, se não a vires o Inverno está para vir. Como Olhão é terra das cegonhas, nesse dia curiosamente não vi nenhuma, logo o Inverno vem atrás.


----------



## Mix (7 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Pelas previsões, deverá cair neve, ou pelo menos chuva com alguma neve á mistura na sexta feira em cidades como castelo branco (minima: 1º maxima 3º ), portalegre ( 3º 3º ).. 

Mas ainda falta, e as previsoes podem mudar..


----------



## Mix (7 Fev 2010 às 20:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não estou a perceber...está tudo tão calmo...não há entusiasmo no Fórum?
> Por acaso têm visto os principais modelos? E o que se avista no horizonte próximo? e mais não digo...
> 
> [



Tb concordo.. deve de tar tudo a dormir..


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Usem o site Meteogroup, é muito bom...

Para Viseu dá neve Sexta e sábado e aguaneve no Domingo.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Para aqui é prevista chuva, um cenário «raríssimo» este inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Por acaso não me sabem dizer se há forma de aceder às previsões do ECMWF em relação à precipitação?


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Para amanhã:

Over Portugal, daytime driven thunderstorms are forecast, with peak time between noon and sunset. Mid-levels are not that cold but maritime air mass and some diurnal heating will be enough for scattered showers/thunderstorms with isolated large hail and a tornado along the coast, despite very short and straight hodographs. We think that the most vigorous convection will evolve over S-Portugal, which will be under good upper divergence (left exit of mid-level jet).

Fonte: Estofex


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Olhando aos modelos parece que agora vamos entrar numa fase de transição até ao proximo Sábado embora nesta fase ainda seja bastante dificil definir exactidões isto porque vamos ter fases de chuva e outra de algum sol, e portanto sem extremos e depois a partir do Domingo de Carnaval parece uma coisa mais de dias consecutivos de chuva !!


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Algo interessante, começa-se a desenhar a partir do próximo fim-de-semana.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

squidward disse:


> Algo interessante, começa-se a desenhar a partir do próximo fim-de-semana.



Só espero que não seja o costume...frio sem precipitação...


----------



## actioman (7 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Sem dúvida interessante. Mas o problema está na falta de frio a 500hpa...


----------



## Mix (7 Fev 2010 às 23:42)

O IM já mudou as previsoes do tempo nas cidades..

Por exemplo castelo branco á tarde tava para sexta feira 1 a 3 Cº, e agora actualizaram para 3 a 5 Cº..  mesmo assim ainda acredito que mudem outra vez para mais baixas..


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

actioman disse:


> Sem dúvida interessante. Mas o problema está na falta de frio a 500hpa...



A 10 de Janeiro passado a temperatura a 500 hpa era semelhante à que está a ser modelada. O que é necessário, e partindo do princípio que teríamos a sorte que tivemos naquele dia, desde o ângulo de ataque da depressão à hora de entrada da frente, era que essa depressão se atrasasse um ou dois dias para permitir que o frio se instalasse bem à superfície. Mas isso são pormenores que a esta distância estão muitíssimo incertos. E isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas até ao Carnaval.


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só espero que não seja o costume...frio sem precipitação...



Creio que neste momento, para quem quer ver neve, o maior problema é poder haver precipitação sem frio. Se houver frio, a neve está assegurada (para aí, Bragança), resta saber é quando.


----------



## joao henriques (8 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

David sf disse:


> Creio que neste momento, para quem quer ver neve, o maior problema é poder haver precipitação sem frio. Se houver frio, a neve está assegurada (para aí, Bragança), resta saber é quando.



conto com neve no ribatejo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

joao henriques disse:


> conto com neve no ribatejo!!!!!!!!!!



E eu queria no Alentejo, Lisboa, Algarve, ilhas... O que é preciso é ter esperança, mas neste momento nenhum modelo avança com essa possibilidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

Meus amigos e minhas amigas, 

A previsão da ida á torre, na serra da estrela, no fim de semana de carnaval deixou de ser previsão. Está confirmadissima.

A previsão de neve mantem-se. Alguém pode confirmá-la para a Covilhã ???


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

joao henriques disse:


> conto com neve no ribatejo!!!!!!!!!!



Onde é que viste essa previsao ?


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Bolas onde está a previsao para Setubal no IM ??


----------



## joao henriques (8 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

cactus disse:


> Onde é que viste essa previsao ?



repara bem na gfs por localidade e ves temperaturas de 0-1 graus com chuva!na zona do ribatejo!informem-me se estou enganado


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

Mix disse:


> Pois mas deverás ter sorte, apesar de ainda faltar uns dias..
> 
> Tempo viseu:
> Sexta-feira, 12 de Fevereiro Minima: 2ºC
> ...



Espero que tenhas razão. Era bom. Mas temo que possa haver frio sem precipitação. Ou precipitação sem frio. 
Vamos lá ver!


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2010 às 01:13)

joao henriques disse:


> repara bem na gfs por localidade e ves temperaturas de 0-1 graus com chuva!na zona do ribatejo!informem-me se estou enganado



podes enviar o link sff


----------



## joao henriques (8 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

cactus disse:


> podes enviar o link sff



1383 5495 3.5 56 -1.5 -16.7 1009.2 100 1144 
+171 Dom 14/02 21H 21  37  0.8 0 18.9 541 1370 5480 2.6 69 -3.5 -19.9 1007.7 100 814 
+174 Seg 15/02 00H 31  67  1.3 0 16.0 541 1324 5431 2.0 80 0.4 -22.2 1002.3 100 1092 
+177 Seg 15/02 03H 24  61  1.1 0 13.7 540 1304 5400 1.5 88 2.6 -24.3 999.0 100 1221 
+180 Seg 15/02 06H 21  35  0.3 0 13.2 540 1291 5381 1.3 92 
Meteogramas GFS por localidade 
RUN: 2010/02/07 18Z CIDADE: ABRANTES LAT: 39.46 LON: -8.19 Consultar Outra Cidade AQUI 
Painel Data / Hora V.10m (km/h) V.850hpa (km/h) Prec. (mm) Cape LI DAM Altura 850hpa Altura 500hpa Temp 2M Hum. 2M Temp 850hpa Temp 500hpa SLP(hPa) Nuvens % Cota (m) 
+3 Dom 07/02 21H 12  55  1.1 0 9.5 555 1432 5631 10.5 90 7.1 -15.6 1010.0 100 2070 
+6 Seg 08/02 00H 13  40  1.5 1 7.0 553 1424 5600 10.7 96 6.7 -16.6 1008.6 100 1988 
+9 Seg 08/02 03H 10  35  0.5 55 4.9 551 1406 5564 11.6 98 5.9 -16.8 1006.4 100 1891 
+12 Seg 08/02 06H 12  39  1.3 181 3.7 548 1397 5530 11.8 96 4.5 -18.0 1005.9 100 1700 
+15 Seg 08/02 09H 13  41  0.3 136 3.7 546 1395 5515 11.9 90 3.6 -19.5 1006.0 87 1552 
+18 Seg 08/02 12H 20  40  0.9 211 1.4 544 1396 5490 14.2 75 3.5 -21.7 1006.1 50 1458 
+21 Seg 08/02 15H 22  33  0.5 199 0.4 544 1379 5466 14.4 69 3.2 -23.2 1003.7 62 1361 
+24 Seg 08/02 18H 8  23  0.6 51 0.7 543 1373 5463 9.9 94 3.3 -23.9 1003.8 81 1341 
+27 Seg 08/02 21H 6  22  0.2 3 1.4 544 1379 5475 8.9 97 3.2 -24.2 1004.9 100 1323 
+30 Ter 09/02 00H 8  26  0.0 1 2.4 544 1387 5485 7.8 97 3.5 -24.4 1006.0 81 1349 
+33 Ter 09/02 03H 9  30  0.0 0 4.1 543 1389 5480 6.9 98 3.6 -23.9 1006.4 19 1379 
+36 Ter 09/02 06H 10  40  0.0 0 6.6 542 1396 5485 6.6 98 3.1 -22.1 1007.5 23 1402 
+39 Ter 09/02 09H 12  46  0.0 2 5.0 543 1412 5503 8.9 95 2.8 -22.1 1009.3 72 1380 
+42 Ter 09/02 12H 18  44  0.1 53 2.1 544 1421 5521 13.5 75 3.2 -22.4 1009.7 67 1413 
+45 Ter 09/02 15H 22  44  0.3 56 4.0 546 1417 5535 13.6 73 2.9 -20.0 1008.8 38 1474 
+48 Ter 09/02 18H 14  46  0.0 12 6.5 547 1417 5549 10.3 88 3.3 -18.6 1009.0 33 1567 
+51 Ter 09/02 21H 10  43  0.0 1 8.8 547 1430 5566 8.3 96 3.2 -17.9 1011.0 91 1591 
+54 Qua 10/02 00H 7  38  0.0 0 8.7 548 1432 5575 7.0 97 3.5 -18.4 1011.2 89 1603 
+57 Qua 10/02 03H 6  29  0.0 0 9.8 549 1420 5571 7.3 97 3.3 -16.9 1009.6 100 1634 
+60 Qua 10/02 06H 5  18  0.6 0 8.0 548 1417 5563 7.4 98 3.2 -18.6 1009.7 100 1557 
+63 Qua 10/02 09H 11  23  4.2 0 9.3 548 1418 5567 8.3 98 3.7 -18.2 1009.7 100 1623 
+66 Qua 10/02 12H 15  40  4.9 1 10.0 549 1414 5565 8.8 95 4.4 -17.2 1009.2 100 1730 
+69 Qua 10/02 15H 18  23  3.8 0 10.3 550 1397 5561 8.8 95 5.0 -17.0 1006.4 100 1789 
+72 Qua 10/02 18H 20  22  1.4 0 10.0 552 1386 5567 8.3 94 6.0 -17.9 1005.5 96 1849 
+75 Qua 10/02 21H 17  12  0.1 0 10.7 552 1401 5584 7.8 95 6.1 -17.8 1007.4 91 1870 
+78 Qui 11/02 00H 13  23  0.0 0 10.1 550 1411 5579 6.7 96 4.5 -19.5 1008.7 71 1650 
+81 Qui 11/02 03H 10  27  0.0 0 12.2 550 1409 5571 6.0 96 4.5 -18.3 1009.0 53 1695 
+84 Qui 11/02 06H 11  24  0.0 0 15.6 549 1413 5570 4.4 93 4.2 -17.9 1010.2 55 1682 
+87 Qui 11/02 09H 15  23  0.0 0 17.0 548 1430 5580 4.9 79 3.9 -19.0 1012.7 79 1618 
+90 Qui 11/02 12H 14  17  0.0 0 13.2 548 1439 5594 9.5 60 3.9 -19.7 1013.6 86 1596 
+93 Qui 11/02 15H 10  10  0.0 0 10.7 549 1429 5583 12.2 53 4.1 -19.4 1011.7 42 1623 
+96 Qui 11/02 18H 9  11  0.0 0 11.4 549 1434 5590 7.5 69 3.7 -19.2 1012.2 31 1593 
+99 Qui 11/02 21H 9  4  0.0 0 15.1 548 1440 5591 4.8 71 3.2 -18.9 1013.2 75 1557 
+102 Sex 12/02 00H 12  9  0.0 0 17.7 548 1427 5578 4.1 65 3.8 -19.3 1012.4 87 1595 
+105 Sex 12/02 03H 13  15  0.0 0 19.7 545 1416 5546 3.1 62 3.3 -19.2 1011.3 100 1544 
+108 Sex 12/02 06H 18  14  1.2 0 19.1 544 1406 5530 2.4 74 3.3 -19.9 1010.3 100 1512 
+111 Sex 12/02 09H 22  28  0.3 0 17.4 544 1392 5515 2.5 73 2.9 -21.7 1009.0 100 1396 
+114 Sex 12/02 12H 23  42  2.1 0 16.0 542 1379 5489 2.3 84 1.7 -22.2 1007.9 100 1250 
+117 Sex 12/02 15H 28  29  4.9 0 14.3 541 1359 5464 2.6 87 0.9 -22.9 1006.1 100 1133 
+120 Sex 12/02 18H 21  31  1.6 0 14.3 540 1365 5460 2.7 89 -0.4 -22.6 1006.6 100 1017 
+123 Sex 12/02 21H 12  39  0.3 0 14.2 539 1382 5463 2.8 91 -1.0 -22.5 1009.0 100 970 
+126 Sáb 13/02 00H 13  31  0.0 0 15.7 538 1392 5470 1.7 89 -1.3 -22.6 1010.7 87 941 
+129 Sáb 13/02 03H 17  26  0.0 0 19.9 538 1392 5471 -1.5 85 -1.1 -22.8 1011.4 11 953 
+132 Sáb 13/02 06H 16  29  0.0 0 22.4 537 1401 5474 -3.0 81 -1.3 -22.5 1013.6 7 949 
+135 Sáb 13/02 09H 18  27  0.0 0 21.4 536 1414 5483 -0.7 70 -2.0 -22.6 1015.4 1 882 
+138 Sáb 13/02 12H 17  27  0.0 0 16.4 536 1423 5481 4.9 55 -3.3 -23.3 1015.7 3 729 
+141 Sáb 13/02 15H 13  31  0.0 0 13.6 536 1422 5472 7.2 48 -4.5 -24.0 1014.5 55 582 
+144 Sáb 13/02 18H 3  30  0.0 0 13.4 535 1431 5468 0.3 77 -4.2 -23.8 1015.1 50 624 
+147 Sáb 13/02 21H 8  27  0.0 0 15.7 534 1444 5480 -0.2 69 -4.3 -24.3 1017.1 60 601 
+150 Dom 14/02 00H 10  23  0.0 0 18.6 535 1445 5490 -1.2 69 -3.6 -24.2 1017.6 68 676 
+153 Dom 14/02 03H 13  21  0.0 0 22.4 535 1433 5488 -1.7 64 -4.0 -22.2 1016.4 95 707 
+156 Dom 14/02 06H 10  17  0.0 0 23.2 535 1436 5491 -1.9 67 -4.1 -21.7 1017.5 97 718 
+159 Dom 14/02 09H 16  16  0.0 0 22.8 537 1433 5508 -0.1 59 -3.2 -21.3 1017.4 93 821 
+162 Dom 14/02 12H 17  26  0.0 0 21.2 539 1424 5511 4.4 47 -2.6 -19.2 1014.9 96 958 
+165 Dom 14/02 15H 17  32  0.0 0 20.4 541 1401 5501 5.7 47 -1.5 -18.1 1011.5 100 1099 
+168 Dom 14/02 18H 17  40  0.0 0 22.3 542 1383 5495 3.5 56 -1.5 -16.7 1009.2 100 1144 
+171 Dom 14/02 21H 21  37  0.8 0 18.9 541 1370 5480 2.6 69 -3.5 -19.9 1007.7 100 814 
+174 Seg 15/02 00H 31  67  1.3 0 16.0 541 1324 5431 2.0 80 0.4 -22.2 1002.3 100 1092 
+177 Seg 15/02 03H 24  61  1.1 0 13.7 540 1304 5400 1.5 88 2.6 -24.3 999.0 100 1221 
+180 Seg 15/02 06H 21  35  0.3 0 13.2 540 1291 5381 1.3 92 2.9 -24.


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

joao henriques disse:


> 1383 5495 3.5 56 -1.5 -16.7 1009.2 100 1144
> +171 Dom 14/02 21H 21  37  0.8 0 18.9 541 1370 5480 2.6 69 -3.5 -19.9 1007.7 100 814
> +174 Seg 15/02 00H 31  67  1.3 0 16.0 541 1324 5431 2.0 80 0.4 -22.2 1002.3 100 1092
> +177 Seg 15/02 03H 24  61  1.1 0 13.7 540 1304 5400 1.5 88 2.6 -24.3 999.0 100 1221
> ...



era o link


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 08:30)

David sf disse:


> Creio que neste momento, para quem quer ver neve, o maior problema é poder haver precipitação sem frio. Se houver frio, a neve está assegurada (para aí, Bragança), resta saber é quando.



Eu acho que é mais ao contrário...frio há, agora precpitação é que nem vê-la!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2010 às 08:33)

Quanto ao episódio que aí vem... sinceramente não me parece que venha a ser um episódio muito relevante, até porque as cotas de neve não estão nem pouco mais ou menos como as do dia 9 de Janeiro...
Vamos ter neve apenas nos pontos mais altos nas serras do minho, Tras-os-montes e Beira-Alta e apenas no dia 13. Por isso não vejo razão para salientar muito a chegada deste episódio...


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Quanto ao episódio que aí vem... sinceramente não me parece que venha a ser um episódio muito relevante, até porque as cotas de neve não estão nem pouco mais ou menos como as do dia 9 de Janeiro...
> Vamos ter neve apenas nos pontos mais altos nas serras do minho, Tras-os-montes e Beira-Alta e apenas no dia 13. Por isso não vejo razão para salientar muito a chegada deste episódio...




Meu amigo, o freemeteo prevê neve ou sleet em Coja Arganil cota 200 metros na sexta e domingo!!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2010 às 09:46)

cardu disse:


> Meu amigo, o freemeteo prevê neve ou sleet em Coja Arganil cota 200 metros na sexta e domingo!!!



Não te baseies muito no freemeteo... é pouco credível...!
E mesmo assim ainda faltam muitas horas...
Eu acredito mais no http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO007|ARGANIL&metric=1 (de que Arganil falas?De Coimbra? Se não for vai ao site e procura o correcto)

Internacionalmente credivel... e não vejo neve em lado nenhum...


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não te baseies muito no freemeteo... é pouco credível...!
> E mesmo assim ainda faltam muitas horas...
> Eu acredito mais no http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO007|ARGANIL&metric=1 (de que Arganil falas?De Coimbra? Se não for vai ao site e procura o correcto)
> 
> Internacionalmente credivel... e não vejo neve em lado nenhum...



correcto .... refiro-me Arganil no distrito de Coimbra.....

realmente o accuweather não fala em neve mas tem lá minima de 1 grau...... por isso tudo é possível..... claro que ainda é cedo para falar e talvez lá mais para frente tudo mude


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2010 às 11:23)

Oh não! a partir do próximo fim-de-semana estão a prever o regresso do frio, e nesta ultima saida o 2º painel já tem menos precipitação, ainda acabam é por tirá-la toda.


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Quanto ao episódio que aí vem... sinceramente não me parece que venha a ser um episódio muito relevante, até porque as cotas de neve não estão nem pouco mais ou menos como as do dia 9 de Janeiro...
> Vamos ter neve apenas nos pontos mais altos nas serras do minho, Tras-os-montes e Beira-Alta e apenas no dia 13. Por isso não vejo razão para salientar muito a chegada deste episódio...






pois mas na altura tambem ninguem pensou que haveria cotas tao baixas quanto a mim penso que esta a tornar se interessante para sabado possivel nevao ainda com grande grau de incerteza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







e apesar da distancia existem possibilidades de la para segunda cair novo nevao


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Frio não vai faltar, mas infelizmente de run para run, a precipitação têm vindo a ser retirada...


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2010 às 11:41)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Quanto ao episódio que aí vem... sinceramente não me parece que venha a ser um episódio muito relevante, até porque as cotas de neve não estão nem pouco mais ou menos como as do dia 9 de Janeiro...
> Vamos ter neve apenas nos pontos mais altos nas serras do minho, Tras-os-montes e Beira-Alta e apenas no dia 13. Por isso não vejo razão para salientar muito a chegada deste episódio...






pois mas na altura tambem ninguem pensou que haveria cotas tao baixas quanto a mim penso que esta a tornar se interessante para sabado possivel nevao ainda com grande grau de incerteza 








e apesar da distancia existem possibilidades de la para segunda cair novo nevao


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

A última run tirou precipitação. Mas é uma run sem sondagens, não é para ter muito em conta. Agora se acham que teremos o que o segundo painel tem vindo a mostrar, com 20 mm todos os dias ao longo de uma semana, podem tirar o cavalinho da chuva, que tal não vai ocorrer. Nem sequer faz falta, o mais provável é termos cenários semelhantes aos do primeiro painel, com alternância de chuva com dias secos. 

Estamos a 6 dias, muitas runs vão pôr, tirar e voltar a pôr, tanto precipitação como frio. Uma boa tendência para o frio nas últimas saídas dos diversos modelos, é a colocação dos centros das depressões cada vez mais a sul. É certo que tal pode tirar precipitação do norte, mas no dia em que vier a depressão que varra definitivamente o frio, é provável que o interior norte tenha um bom nevão.


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

o IM prevê trovoadas para esta tarde.....

mas por enquanto não há sinal delas


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

stormy disse:


> boas, amigos
> nos proximos dias (após a 3f) parece que volta o frio, fluxo de norte e neve a cotas medias ( grosso modo acima dos 800-1100m).
> a manutenção de uma forte AO-, com nucleos de baixas na europa e atlantico, juntamente com um forte AMP ligado ao AA (fraco e bastante a sul) por uma crista entre os açores e portugal continental, parece concisa, até as 150-200h.
> entre as duas areas de baixa, ondulções no jet, deverão dar origem a areas de ciclogenese que passarão a norte da PI entre o golfo de biscaia e frança/espanha ( uma delas já amanhã), estes sistemas darão origem a periodos de chuva e vento eventulmente moderados a fortes ( sendo tambem possivel alguma instabilidade convectiva) mas não se esperam fenomenos extremos.
> aqui um mapa que descreve bem a tendencia até as 200h:



O cenario manten-se, apenas com um senão, as temperaturas vão descer um pouco mais ( até -8º nos 850hpa) devido á advecção continental de N/NE.
tambem as areas de ciclogenese passarão a W/SW do pais, em vez de passarem no golfo de biscaia-norte de espanha (isto nomeadamente até as 170-216h).
dado isto haverão frentes de SW que podem dar origem a fenomenos de freezing rain/neve a cotas medias-baixas do norte e centro  ( até 300-400m no interior norte).
alguns eventos convectivos, tal como periodos de chuva ou ventos moderados a fortes serão possiveis dado que as baixas recem-formadas atingirão o pais em fase de cavamento antes de se fundirem com os nucleos principais na europa-mediterraneo.
após as 216h, existe uma tendencia de deslocamento do vortice polar para SW, estacionando sobre o atlantico NE, e á destruiçao da crista, com movimento o AMP para o canadá e subsequente enfraquecimento.
areas depressionarias vastas tendem a cobrir todo o atlantico-leste americano-europa-mediterraneo ( são possiveis eventos extremos dadas as ultimas saidas do ECMWF) enquanto o AA fica a S dos açores e o AT siberiano se desloca para leste.
espero um lento processo de retorno a uma tipica NAO- até março e este processo pode incluir alguma surpresa 
tudo acalmará apos abril/inicios de maio

PS: sim , david, é isso...esta saida das 06z esta um pouco descontextualizada


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Para a tarde de hoje são esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas, aguaceiros estes que podem ser localmente fortes...
Para os próximos dias são esperados episódios de Chuva a intercalara com Frio Seco...

Se estão à espera que ocorra algo como o dia 9 de Janeiro tirem o cavalinho da chuva! Querem Ver neve... vão até à serra da estrela...
Meus senhores, Não estamos na Finlândia!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Para a tarde de hoje são esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas, aguaceiros estes que podem ser localmente fortes...
> Para os próximos dias são esperados episódios de Chuva a intercalara com Frio Seco...
> 
> Se estão à espera que ocorra algo como o dia 9 de Janeiro tirem o cavalinho da chuva! Querem Ver neve... vão até à serra da estrela...
> Meus senhores, Não estamos na Finlândia!



Ou até à Sanábria que fica mais perto e tem mais neve que a Serra da Estrela! E nunca se sabe se em vez de se tirar o "cavalinho da chuva" não se vai de cavalinho para a neve!


----------



## Mix (8 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

cardu disse:


> o IM prevê trovoadas para esta tarde.....
> 
> mas por enquanto não há sinal delas



Eu acho que é aquela nublosidade que está a chegar a portugal vinda de oeste..


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

Mix disse:


> Eu acho que é aquela nublosidade que está a chegar a portugal vinda de oeste..



Nem mais:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Alguma convecção e actividade eléctrica a entrar agora pelo litoral centro... Veremos o que poderá dar.


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Para a tarde de hoje são esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas, aguaceiros estes que podem ser localmente fortes...
> Para os próximos dias são esperados episódios de Chuva a intercalara com Frio Seco...
> 
> Se estão à espera que ocorra algo como o dia 9 de Janeiro tirem o cavalinho da chuva! Querem Ver neve... vão até à serra da estrela...
> Meus senhores, Não estamos na Finlândia!





não entendo em que te baseias para dizer isso acho que ainda te vais arrepender de fazer tais afirmações


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

cova beira disse:


> não entendo em que te baseias para dizer isso acho que ainda te vais arrepender de fazer tais afirmações



Chamo a isto realismo...
Mas acreditem que se nevar no litoral norte outra vez eu me arrependerei do que disse!
Enquanto não vir... não me arrependerei!

Vamos então acompanhando os modelos...


----------



## granizus (8 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

Péssimas as últimas saídas, a retirar toda a precipitação para o fim-de-semana 
Esperemos que entretanto algo mude e volte a chuva e neve...


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Para a tarde de hoje são esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas, aguaceiros estes que podem ser localmente fortes...
> Para os próximos dias são esperados episódios de Chuva a intercalara com Frio Seco...
> 
> Se estão à espera que ocorra algo como o dia 9 de Janeiro tirem o cavalinho da chuva! Querem Ver neve... vão até à serra da estrela...
> Meus senhores, Não estamos na Finlândia!





cova beira disse:


> não entendo em que te baseias para dizer isso acho que ainda te vais arrepender de fazer tais afirmações



Eu também opino que te estás a precipitar. O que sucede é que há muito, mas muito tempo mesmo, não havia cenários destes de forma tão continuada, por isso está tudo cauteloso e mesmo pessimista. 

Agora esta run das 06h... Neve no Algarve Sexta e Segunda!...  Eu não me importava nada, sempre seria algo invulgar nos tempos que correm e daria para aprender-mos um pouco mais nesta coisa da meteorologia. De uma coisa acho que todos devemos estar certos, as surpresas acontecem e por elas existirem é que muitos de nós temos este fascínio pelo tema! 


Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2010 às 13:25)

cova beira disse:


> não entendo em que te baseias para dizer isso acho que ainda te vais arrepender de fazer tais afirmações



Completo para dizer que se este tópico fosse feito de dividendos, apostas e afins, muita gente lucraria e outros perderiam tal a convicção com algumas afirmações são proferidas... Quer seja nos nevões inexistentes, quer seja nas frases do tipo "é impossível algo ocorrer" quando todos nós sabemos que a meteorologia é algo que continua (fascinantemente digo) a ser muito imprevisível. 

Objectivamente como muitos aqui já salientaram por análise dos principais modelos, o factor NE vai predominar com injecção de ar frio nos próximos dias e, sobretudo, para o final desta semana. Esse padrão, comparado com as saídas anteriores intensificou-se e por outro lado as baixas pressões continuam presentes... Sinónimo de instabilidade. O cenário será de frio certamente. Provavelmente frio dito "seco". Mas a instabilidade presente não garante de todo a ausência de precipitação. Havendo ainda alguma divergência nos modelos a médio prazo nomeadamente um ECM mais molhado e um GFS mais seco, sendo que ambos em convergência apresentam frio, deixemos a "poeira" assentar um pouco.

E fica um pequeno conselho. Um conselho de um mero leigo interessado, mas um conselho que penso ser válido para as linhas deste tópico. Usem a vossa intuição modelística... Mais que os sites de previsão que tantas vezes são falaciosos e mais que os desejos pessoais. Acompanhem o evoluir da situação e falem acima de tudo de probabilidades e não de certezas... quando elas ainda não existem.


----------



## Mix (8 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

Pessoal, eu não sei se o site do freemeteo é fiavel ou não (pelo menos não errou na previsao de neve para aqui no dia de 10 janeiro) mas eles estão a prever agua-neve para practicamente todas as cidades de distrito do nosso país para sexta e domingo (algums cidades como lisboa, aveiro..) 
Vão lá ver e digam o que acham..


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Olhando aos modelos parece-me que vamos ter agora um clima do tipo "Chuva hoje e sol amanhã" e isto até á proxima Sexta Feira está garantido !!

Depois a partir daí parece-me que o ECMWF está claramente muito mais optimista desde alguns dias atrás cavando mais as depressões e pondo estas mais a sul .....

Não sei mas tenho a impressão que já vi este filme este ano e nesse filme o ECMWF ganhava ....
Espero que se mantenha !!
Esta saída do GFS não foi nada de especial .... mas parece-me que os modelos em especial o GFS tem muitas dúvidas se aquela depressão do proximo fim de semana entra ou não !!

Parece que pelo menos no Domingo vai estar um belo dia para o Carnaval !!


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2010 às 14:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos parece-me que vamos ter agora um clima do tipo "Chuva hoje e sol amanhã" e isto até á proxima Sexta Feira está garantido !!
> 
> Depois a partir daí parece-me que o ECMWF está claramente muito mais optimista desde alguns dias atrás cavando mais as depressões e pondo estas mais a sul .....
> 
> ...



Sim o pessoal a desfilar com pingos de gelo pendurados pelo nariz é capaz de ser giro 

Agora a Serio o meu destaque vai para o tempo muito frio a partir de Quarta e durante pelo menos os 7 dias seguintes se calhar o período mais longo de frio deste inverno  caso ocorra precipitação será a cotas médias eu digo acima dos 500m no sul na madrugada de Sábado que é onde deverá ainda ocorrer alguma precipitação já com muito ar frio instalado


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

Sim, este ano o ECM tem ganho quase sempre ao GFS, o que não garante que ganhe desta vez. Há uma tendência que os modelos têm para a longo prazo darem grande importância às depressões atlânticas. Não sei se é vício, mas o segundo painel costuma ser sempre um festival de monstros atlânticos, que raramente acabam por acontecer. Por exemplo, a depressão que vai originar a entrada fria na Europa foi durante vários dias modelada a ser absorvida pelas depressões atlânticas criando grandes monstros e tal não se sucedeu. Agora repetem a previsão, mas sempre a mais de 200h. Na minha opinião, continuaremos com influência de depressões atlânticas após o Carnaval, mas depressões com pequena amplitude, tipo as que teremos nos próximos dias, resultantes de ciclogéneses ocorridas perto da nossa costa, sendo estas posteriormente absorvidas por uma depressão geoestacionada no Mediterrâneo. Isto ocorrerá porque teremos o jet muito próximo das nossas cabeças. O frio polar que os modelos põem agora a alimentar o Atlântico deverá acabar de novo no Mediterrâneo. É a minha opinião tendo por base o historial dos modelos nos últimos meses, claro que os monstros atlânticos podem ocorrer, mas acho mais provável acontecer o que eu escrevi.
Não seria um cenário mais pessimista, até acho mais divertido. Circulação depressionária de oeste, como tem o ECM, origina dias de chuva constante, vento, muitos mm, mas é sempre igual. Pequenas depressões como mostra a run das 6z do GFS, têm mais convecção, maior incerteza, mais possibilidade de haver frio, maior variabilidade da direcção do vento, etc. E dá-nos também alguns mm.

Não vale a pena discutir a 6 dias de distância onde vai e onde não vai nevar. A 10 de Janeiro os modelos enganaram-se no percurso da depressão, mesmo a umas horas do acontecimento. Previam que o vento virava ao meio dia, virou só à meia noite, portanto esses pormenores não se discutem a tão longa distância.


----------



## YuRiSsS (8 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

E o que dizem para esta tarde... ?

Neste momento quais as probabilidades de virmos a ter umas trovoadas nas zonas onde o IM refere ?


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 16:07)

Realmente o que me está a preocupar é que toda a precipitação insiste em passar muito perto de Bragança mas sem nos atingir, é que se tivessemos a felicidade de ser atingido quer na quarta, quer na sexta, seria em forma de neve de certeza...de qualquer das maneiras temvindo a passar cada vez mais perto de run para run...


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

nesta RUN12z as coisas começam a ficar interessantes na próxima 6ªfeira...aguardemos


----------



## granizus (8 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

E nesta run lá se foram as esperanças quanto a precipitação para o fim-de-semana


----------



## aqpcb (8 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

vitamos disse:


> Nem mais:
> 
> http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html
> 
> Alguma convecção e actividade eléctrica a entrar agora pelo litoral centro... Veremos o que poderá dar.



Obrigado este site é maravilhoso.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Estas runs do GFS estão a ficar cada vez piores de run para run ... daqui ainda manda o AA para cima de nós no Domingo !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Esta saida do gfs é uma tristeza muita da precipitação prevista no 2º painel foi retirada, o que vale é que esta semana( quarta e sexta) vai haver precipitação algo significativa.


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Realmente o pós-dia 12, está um pouco desolador...apenas frio e nada mais
mesmo no 2º painel...nada de interessante, mas tudo pode mudar.


----------



## Sissi (8 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Boa tarde.

Quanto à questão do freemeteo ser ou não credível, isso não sei, pois sou uma mera leiga nestes assuntos, mas uma coisa e certa acertou em cheio para o nevão de 10 de Janeiro aqui em Portalegre.
Continuando a falar do Freemeteo ele volta a por neve para Portalegre na sexta e no domingo também. O curioso mesmo é o Weather Underground:


Sexta à noite
Possibilidade de neve. Pouco nublado. Mínima -8 °C . Vento NORDESTE 21 km/h . Chance of precipitation 20% (water equivalent of 1.68 mm). Sensação Térmica: -12 °C .




Será ou passaram-se mesmo??!!!


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Sissi disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Quanto à questão do freemeteo ser ou não credível, isso não sei, pois sou uma mera leiga nestes assuntos, mas uma coisa e certa acertou em cheio para o nevão de 10 de Janeiro aqui em Portalegre.
> Continuando a falar do Freemeteo ele volta a por neve para Portalegre na sexta e no domingo também. O curioso mesmo é o Weather Underground:
> ...



"Passaram-se mesmo", acredita! 

Realmente é com tristeza que também eu vejo o aumento do AA e o consequente afastamento da depressão que nos poderia afectar no principio da semana que vem 
E era precisamente na segunda-feira que com o frio instalado as surpresas poderiam voltar a suceder. Na verdade se algo se passar na madrugada de Sexta para Sábado, não creio em cotas muito baixas. Basta ver que por exemplo por aqui a máxima foram de uns escandalosos 15,6ºC (segundo dados oficiais do IM). Como tal o que está instalado são sim as temperaturas bastante amenas....


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

o ECMWF continua mais ou menos na mesma sendo que ambos os modelos até Domingo continuam mais ou menos iguais ... "!!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

Para Viseu, o MeteoGroup Insiste em neve na sexta e Sábado, e aguaneve no Domingo, com mínimas de -2ºC na sexta e sábado e 0ºC no domingo.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

A minha análise (fundamentada apenas no GFS) é a seguinte:
De uma forma muito simples nos locais em que haverá precipitação(Centro e Sul) na quarta e na sexta será em forma de chuva uma vez que a iso a 850hpa é claramente positiva, nos locais em que a iso estará abaixo de zero não haverá precipitação (Nordeste Transmontano). Depois quando houver frio para toda a gente não haverá precipitação para ninguém! E como nessa altura será Carnaval...ninguém levará a mal! 
Esta análise apenas têm como base o GFS uma vez que sinceramente os meus conhecimentos em metereologia não me permitem através de uma carta sinóptica do ECMWF, concluir a quantidade de precipitação bem como a sua localização.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

ora bem eu acho que podemos ter surpresas na sexta...esperar pa ver


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2010 às 20:38)

A ver vamos , parece que ha possibilidades de cair neve por gondomar vamos lá ver


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Eu acho que está tudo muito incerto e mesmo a poucas horas é dificil prever...

















Ontem era uma coisa...e hoje já é bem diferente


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

o europeu continua com grandes previsoes de realcar que para sexta coloca muito mais frio que o gfs o que aliado á precipitacao seria de neve por aqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





para segunda terca continua impressionante se estes mapas se confirmassem podiamos ter um nevao identico ou ate maior que o de dia 10


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

pode ser que na RUN18z do GFS se aproxime do Europeu...a resposta começará a sair dentro de meia-hora


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Bastante frio se avizinha, os modelos estão de acordo. E precipitação? Iremos apenas contemplar um frio seco, ou será que nos esperam surpresas?

 Para já, poucas certezas a esse nível, possivelmente o dia mais interessante irá ser 6ª feira.


----------



## rodrigom (8 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

a ultima run mete neve para quase todo o pais para dia 15 e 16..

mas vamos lá ver.. isto anda muito incerto


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

nesta RUN18z o GFS voltou atrás e meteu de novo precipitação para segunda-feira dia 15 (talvez por influencia do modelo Europeu?) devido a antecipação (em relação a RUN12z) de uma depressão vinda de W. Por isso, está tudo muito "tremido" e teremos que ir acompanhando RUN a RUN o desenrolar de um possível "evento"


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Menos para Bragança...isto é uma conspiração! Mais uma vez estamos a ser esquecidos pelo País... já não bastava os sucessivos governos esquecerem-se de nós, agora até já existe uma descriminação metereológica.
Quando vem de Espanha não passa a fronteira...nem quero acreditar que o mesmo aconteça vindo a precipitação do lado oposto!


----------



## vinc7e (8 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

Muito boas as perspectivas para o próximo fim de semana


----------



## joao henriques (8 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

~reparem que na sexta feira chove do tejo para baixo!nao vos faz lembrar nada?lembram-se em 2006 que nevou so em sitios que quase nunca nevou como litoral centro e sul,ribatejo,alentejo e algarve?com as temperaturas baixas podera se repetir essa situaçao!


----------



## joao henriques (8 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

joao henriques disse:


> ~reparem que na sexta feira chove do tejo para baixo!nao vos faz lembrar nada?lembram-se em 2006 que nevou so em sitios que quase nunca nevou como litoral centro e sul,ribatejo,alentejo e algarve?com as temperaturas baixas podera se repetir essa situaçao!



estou ciente que e pouco provavel mas nunca se sabe!mas esta nossa paixão pela meteorologia faz-nos sonhar com estes eventos diferentes não acham?vamos esperar que não passe de um sonho e que se repita o que aconteceu em 2006!!


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2010 às 06:24)

Continuo a apostar na próxima 6ª feira como sendo o dia mais favorável a um evento interessante.

  Já não falta muito tempo, a seguir logo se verá.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

Que beleza...

A previsão do IM quase impossível, neve para amanhã:




A do MeteoGroup, bem mais racional, acho eu:




E o WunderGround:




P.S. Tudo para Viseu.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2010 às 09:53)

E o S.Pedro apontando para o quadro do General  ( Inverno)  que estava na sala, perguntou?
-Fevereiro: quem és tu?
-Ninguém. ( toca o órgão ; cai o pano )

Segundo os modelos, vamos assistir ao 2º ( ou 3º ,ou 4º) acto 
deste Inverno ,cuja trama estará ainda a ser preparada com todo o rigor.
Diz quem assistiu aos ensaios gerais que, que este (útimo ? )  acto
desta Peça em Cartaz "Inverno 2009/2010-um Inverno com tradições" 
tem todos os condimentos para continuar com a qualidade dos actos anteriores.
O elenco (chuva, vento, neve não só nos locais habituais,trovoada e granizo) é o mesmo, o que  garante desde já  a excelência da Peça .
E como em  equipa ganhadora não se mexe, veremos como serão as perfomances de cada actor e quais os dias em que estarão mais inspirados.
Onde e até quando podemos ver este acto?
Num local perto de si e a julgar pelo sucesso de bilheteira,
parece que o S.Pedro pondera alargar o número de actuações pelo
mês fora.
A audição das pancadinhas de Moliére está para breve.
Agita-se a Sala ( este Tópico)...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o S.Pedro apontando para o quadro de Inverno que estava na sala, perguntou?
> -Fevereiro: quem és tu?
> -Ninguém. ( toca o órgão ; cai o pano )
> 
> ...



Quando sai a peça?

Muito bom, mesmo muito bom.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

O freemeteo põe neve forte na sexta para aqui, Penafiel
Já o accuweather põe freezing rain.

Começo a acreditar que algo vem aí...


----------



## white_wolf (9 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Bons Dias a todos.

Pelo que tenho visto e analisado, é que o tempo esta um pouco, ou até mesmo muito incerto. 
Vejam só, o Freemeteo para a minha terra "Fornelos - Cinfaes - Viseu" da tempestade neve para 6f,  e neve ate 2 feira.  
No accuwather, tudo muito diferente, chuva 6f com temperaturas amenas, e sol para 2f.  para nao falar que, o IM da tempo seco para o norte apartir de 5f.  agora digam-me em que me devo fiar?? 
Não andará algo ai escondido para o Carnaval? Não sei, mas algo ha muito estranho... Em alguns sites de metereologia europeus, dão neve, outros chuva e outros ainda sol... lol lol 

Muito estranho...


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

snow forecast coloca 15 cm de neve no centro do pais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2010 às 11:25)

Sexta feira pode vir a ser um dia interssante.


----------



## mirra (9 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

talvez a run das 12 de hoje nos esclareça mais um pouco...

o que é certo é que algo de incerto está para vir.


----------



## LuisFilipe (9 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Pelo GFS a partir de segunda feira vem ai outra depressão... Ja é certo, ou ainda é cedo para prever ?


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

Calma que ainda faltam uns _diazitos_ e umas 10 runs do GFS . 
No actual dia o GFS tem estado a tirar bastante frio a 850hPa e a aumentar a precipitação. Parece-me agora um cenário mais normal a única "anormalidade" seria a quantidade precipitação caída.  Com as runs actuais neve seria esperada a cotas médias e altas no Norte e Centro, ou seja nos locais habituais, salvo uma ou outra excepção. Aguardemos irmãos


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Para amanhã deverá nevar em Bragança a partir da tarde...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna&p=6749

Este aviso raramente falha...para mim é a melhor indicação em cima do evento..


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Bons dias, 

o panorama está prometedor quanto a possibilidades de neve a cotas baixas, segundo o freemeteo até poderá nevar aqui no Porto na Sexta-feira : :assobio:







Penso que aqui para o Norte  a entrada será mais seca precisamente  quando o frio estiver mais instalado.. mas podem acontecer surpresas como já ocorreram num passado recente 

Vamos andando e vamos vendo...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para amanhã deverá nevar em Bragança a partir da tarde... http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna&p=6749 Este aviso raramente falha...para mim é a melhor indicação em cima do evento..



O problema para as regiões do norte vai ser a pouca precipitação, tanto para amanhã como para os dias seguintes ... Quanto mais para norte menor será a previsão de vir a ocorrer precipitação.

PREVISÃO NUMÉRICA PARA BRAGANÇA


----------



## GARFEL (9 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

bem
aconteça o que acontecer
venha o que estiver previsto---ou não
pois cada site parece querer ser diferente do outro
uma coisa já é certa
o tópico está a entrar em erupção
cujo epicentro está previsto junto ás mesas e secretárias
e abrangerá o periodo de 5ª pelo luscofusco ate 3ª pla noitinha
por mim não penso repetir o 10 janeiro a andar de bike pois foi o dia em que SOFRI      mais e bastante por causa do frio, neve e chuva
desta vez será carro e máquina na mão com pilhas bem carregadinhas para mostrar aqui no forum
até lá........


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Gerofil disse:


> O problema para as regiões do norte vai ser a pouca precipitação, tanto para amanhã como para os dias seguintes ... Quanto mais para norte menor será a previsão de vir a ocorrer precipitação.
> 
> PREVISÃO NUMÉRICA PARA BRAGANÇA



E qual será a previsão numérica do ECMWF ?
Bem acho que vou até Lamego este fim-de-semana!


----------



## mirra (9 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

Panorama excelente, não fosse ele tao "falso":


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

atenção aos que desejam cotas baixas, nao há assim tanto frio/ar seco nos niveis medios e baixos, excepto no norte/interior norte, onde toca a iso -5º.
entre a 6f e dom, a iso 0º andará a norte de lisboa-evora/sines-beja.
apesar de tudo, ventos do quadrante leste associados á depressão a W/SW do continente podem dar em algumas surpresas no interior centro e norte ( cotas de 400m) e agua neve a cotas enventualmente inferiores, no litoral norte tambem serão possiveis eventos de agua neve ou neve acima dos 300-400m...é isto o que penso.
no porto não deverá nevar...se cairem alguns flocos será uma grande sorte

no medio prazo...o AMP e o siberiano querem defenitivamente evadirem-se...o AA contiua fraco e muito a sul e há concisão em colocar algo bastante grotesco para o continente e ilhas


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Eu sinceramente acho que sexta-feira será um dia histórico para o interior centro do País...pois deverá caír um nevão monumental!
E eu estou tão triste porque não poderei ir até Lamego assistir talvez a um dos grandes nevões na cidade de que há memória...


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Por enquanto, vou estar atento ao dia de amanhã, em que o IM coloca a cota nos 400m para o final do dia, embora aqui os vizinhos da AEMET a elevem para os 800m, vamos esperar... Para sexta-feira a situação é prometedora, mas ainda faltam uns dias!


----------



## LuisFilipe (9 Fev 2010 às 13:03)

Pelo que vejo, a partir de segunda acaba o frio e entra uma depressao com ondulações fortes, ventos e chuva. 

Alguem confirma?


----------



## DMartins (9 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

mirra disse:


> Panorama excelente, não fosse ele tao "falso":


Isso é que era, mas é pouco provável.
Deixemos a cargo da natureza...


----------



## aqpcb (9 Fev 2010 às 13:32)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o S.Pedro apontando para o quadro do General  ( Inverno)  que estava na sala, perguntou?
> -Fevereiro: quem és tu?
> -Ninguém. ( toca o órgão ; cai o pano )
> 
> ...



Caro

Já não é a primeira vez que estou para dizer algo mas sempre fico um pouco para  o inseguro pois esta minha resposta nada tem de útil para este tópico.

Mas aqui vai

Os meus parabéns para estas mensagens temos artista e é dos grandes parabéns


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

o IM está a devaniar com as cotas de 800m, amanha
amanhã teremos a entrada de uma fase quente, com isos 5-9º e cotas de *1500-1600m no maximo!!*
só entra frio na 5f/6f e até dom. com cotas de até 300-400m no norte e centro, contando com eventos de agua-neve, tambem ha possibilidade de freezing rain, mas tudo no *norte ou a norte de santarem-portalegre*
por favor...prestem atençao aos modelos...


----------



## squidward (9 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

muito fraquinha a RUN6z, acho que tudo não vai passar de um evento "banal" por aqui...apenas neve nos sítios habituais (esta RUN aniquilou bastante frio), mas talvez a próxima RUN a coisa anime...veremos.


----------



## rodrigom (9 Fev 2010 às 13:41)

no snow forecast preve bastante neve para a serra da estrela para sexta feira


----------



## rozzo (9 Fev 2010 às 14:20)

Comparando GFS e ECMWF (já que as cartas no site do IM já permitem ver 6ª feira), a situação é parecida no aspecto, ou seja, ar frio a vir de NE, e uma depressão com alguma instabilidade a vir de W.

Ou seja, no flanco Norte da depressão nunca o vento rodará para o lado do mar, nunca entrará ar quente, e as cotas serão médias/baixas.

Agora a grande diferença entre os 2: A POSIÇÃO DA DEPRESSÃO.

O GFS neste momento coloca-a mais a Norte, ou seja, essa zona favorável só para o terço Norte do país, e interior Norte e Centro, portanto cotas baixas só interior, e médias baixas no litoral só no extremo Norte.

O ECMWF, coloca-a muito mais a Sul, até a Sul de Lisboa, estando Lisboa nesse flanco Norte, sempre com ar frio, e se forem ver as cartas do IM, está a isolinha dos 4º com chuva sobre Lisboa na 6ª à tarde, sem sequer chover no Norte do país, e sem haver grandes inversões. Cartas destas dariam cotas médias/baixas próximas da capital..

Mas falta muito, e são enormes as discrepâncias no posicionamento.. Provavelmente ainda acaba algures no meio das 2 hipóteses?!

Seja como for, parece bastante provável a ocorrência de neve a cotas médias pelo menos algures no Centro/Norte.. Agora onde.. Se calhar só na hora mesma se descobrirá!


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

rozzo disse:


> O ECMWF, coloca-a muito mais a Sul, até a Sul de Lisboa, estando Lisboa nesse flanco Norte, sempre com ar frio, e se forem ver as cartas do IM, está a isolinha dos 4º com chuva sobre Lisboa na 6ª à tarde, sem sequer chover no Norte do país, e sem haver grandes inversões. Cartas destas dariam cotas médias/baixas próximas da capital..



Será que é desta que neva na Serra de Sintra?


----------



## rozzo (9 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

Já agora..

Estive a ver o mapa de média do ensemble do GFS, e claro um pouco espalhado como seria de esperar de uma média de membros, mas coloca a mancha de chuva mais a Sul que o membro Operacional, algures entre Lisboa-Coimbra.


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

rozzo, tens toda a razão *caso o vento se mantenha de leste nos niveis baixos e medios até aos 700hpa*.
segundo o GFS a *temperatura só começa a descer 5f *( cotas de 1000-800m descendo), sendo que* na 6f, sabado e parte de domingo *( até entrar a frente quente de SW) *há de facto uma janela de cotas a 300-400m *possivelmente menos * no norte e interior centro.*
como dizes *depende tudo da posição da baixa*, se eventualmente ela descer em latitude *o mesmo que se aplica agora ao norte pode vir a aplicar-se ao centro, nomeadamente a norte de setubal-evora ou setubal-beja.*caso isto se passasse poderia ocorrer *neve ou agua neve no sistema montanhoso sintra estrela, em portalegre, etc acima dos 300-400m*, 6f, sab e parte de dom.

tambem há que ter noção que quando falamos *em cotas 400m, não se pode negar a possibilidade de, num caso favoravel a nivel de fluxos descendentes de ar frio, poder nevar a cotas proximas a 100m ou menos*, eu estou reticente em relação a isso mas..não há 0% de chances disso acotecer há sempre alguma hipotese


----------



## rozzo (9 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

rozzo disse:


> Já agora..
> 
> Estive a ver o mapa de média do ensemble do GFS, e claro um pouco espalhado como seria de esperar de uma média de membros, mas coloca a mancha de chuva mais a Sul que o membro Operacional, algures entre Lisboa-Coimbra.



Citando-me a mim próprio.. 

Pelo contrário, a saída operacional cada vez vai mais a Norte, ou seja, cada vez pior!


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

rozzo disse:


> Citando-me a mim próprio..
> 
> Pelo contrário, a saída operacional cada vez vai mais a Norte, ou seja, cada vez pior!



pois...chato de facto..mas é normal..anormal seria o contrario


----------



## white_wolf (9 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

Boa Tarde.

Não abusando da vossa paciencia e bondade, sendo gente de bem, mas gosatria de fazer uma pequena observação. Porque é que toda gente por aqui fala de neve me cotas baixas para o norte, e no accuweather, sendo um site credivel, porque é que nao ha neve para Viseu, ou seja Cinfães.??  fico um pouco estarrecido cm isto, frio há, isso ve-se por la, mas percepitação??  nem ve la.  agora não sei. Em muitos sites aparece neve, mas nunca agua neve. Estamos a muitos dias de la, ou seja do tao esperado começar a sambar, mas será que samabará?? 

Tudo de Bom!


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

white_wolf disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> 
> Não abusando da vossa paciencia e bondade, sendo gente de bem, mas gosatria de fazer uma pequena observação. Porque é que toda gente por aqui fala de neve me cotas baixas para o norte, e no accuweather, sendo um site credivel, porque é que nao ha neve para Viseu, ou seja Cinfães.??  fico um pouco estarrecido cm isto, frio há, isso ve-se por la, mas percepitação??  nem ve la.  agora não sei. Em muitos sites aparece neve, mas nunca agua neve. Estamos a muitos dias de la, ou seja do tao esperado começar a sambar, mas será que samabará??
> 
> Tudo de Bom!




Boas pessoal! Boas white_wolf!

Realmente tambem andei a dar uma espreita, mas de facto o snow-forecast e o weatheronline.co.uk, prevêm boa acumulação na sexta-feira. Dá la uma espreita e vê tu mesmo. E segundo o que sei (que pouco ou nada é), o snow-forecast peca sempre por defeito. E se por defeito é o que se vê, se correr mesmo bem como será? É esperar e ver.  

Cumprimentos a toda a malta!


----------



## squidward (9 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Eu esperanças (se é que vale a pena ter) só na sexta-feira à noite....para Domingo e Segunda, esquece!! Apenas chuva, nada de mais...aliás até foi retirado bastante frio.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

white_wolf disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> 
> Não abusando da vossa paciencia e bondade, sendo gente de bem, mas gosatria de fazer uma pequena observação. Porque é que toda gente por aqui fala de neve me cotas baixas para o norte, e no accuweather, sendo um site credivel, porque é que nao ha neve para Viseu, ou seja Cinfães.??  fico um pouco estarrecido cm isto, frio há, isso ve-se por la, mas percepitação??  nem ve la.  agora não sei. Em muitos sites aparece neve, mas nunca agua neve. Estamos a muitos dias de la, ou seja do tao esperado começar a sambar, mas será que samabará??
> 
> Tudo de Bom!



A definição do accuweather como site credível não será provavelmente a mais adequada. Realidades específicas em Portugal não são traduzidas por um site que faz leitura de modelos à escala global (provavelmente o GFS). Além disso a informação ainda não estará actualizada com os dados mais recentes. Quanto à última saída do GFS revela uma situação de facto bem interessante para Sexta feira com entrada de ar frio a 850hPa e ainda precipitação a permanecer até ao fim do dia. Se assim se verificasse seria provavel a queda de neve a cotas baixas no Norte e possivelmente Centro ao fim da tarde e noite de Sexta/ madrugada de Sábado. Será uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

O Accuweather tem a credibilidade que tem o freemeteo ou qualquer outro site desse tipo, são previsões geradas automaticamente a partir de um modelo (não sei bem qual é o da Accuweather). Era impossível que eles fizessem previsões diárias para milhões de localidades manualmente.

Neste momento o GFS é o modelo que de longe modela a depressão de sexta feira mais a norte. Outros há que a põem a passar a sul do Algarve, como o ECMWF. 






Não querendo ser desmancha prazeres, acredito mais na modelação do modelo europeu, que está muito mais estável que o GFS. Não só na depressão de Sexta como no que se passaria a seguir.

Quanto a neve, serão contempladas as regiões a norte mais próximas do centro da depressão, sendo que as cotas não seriam tão baixas como a 10 de Janeiro, principalmente se ela passar mais a sul. Não haverá frio instalado, isos negativas a 850hpa não existirão abaixo do Tejo (que é onde acho que haverá precipitação).






Outra história é o que se poderá passar depois. Se acertar o ECMWF, uma depressão em tudo semelhante à de 10 de Janeiro chega às nossas costas na manhã de segunda feira. Após dois dias frios com vento fraco de leste e uma noite de inversão térmica, apanharia uma T2m negativa, a iso 0 ainda sobre o continente e aqui sim teríamos um 10 de Janeiro reload.











Sendo que as regiões do norte só teriam a maior festa dois dias depois.






A maioria dos modelos aponta para algo semelhante ao ECMWF, até o GME/DWD que já saíu à tarde, mas não é só isso. Já tivemos pelo menos 3 episódios semelhantes este ano e em todos, os modelos não atinaram com o posicionamento da depressão, tendo esta passado sempre numa posição mais a sul do que a prevista. A massa de ar frio instalada é mais densa, logo tem maior inércia, e é a massa de ar húmido que tem que se moldar aquando do choque de massas.


----------



## rozzo (9 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

A posição que passa a depressão segundo o ECMWF é excelente para todo o centro do país!

O problema é se passar realmente tão a Sul, por um lado ganha-se frio em níveis baixos para evitar intrusões marítimas de ar quente e húmido.. Mas por outro perde-se um pouco o frio em altitude associado ao núcleo, neste caso importante para gerar convecção mais forte, que também favorece descida das cotas..

Puxa-se dum lado.. Falta do outro!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 17:38)

rozzo disse:


> A posição que passa a depressão segundo o ECMWF é excelente para todo o centro do país!
> 
> O problema é se passar realmente tão a Sul, por um lado ganha-se frio em níveis baixos para evitar intrusões marítimas de ar quente e húmido.. Mas por outro perde-se um pouco o frio em altitude associado ao núcleo, neste caso importante para gerar convecção mais forte, que também favorece descida das cotas..
> 
> Puxa-se dum lado.. Falta do outro!



Aqui para interior as condições melhores são as que estão actualmente para nevar pois estas entradas de sul/ sudoeste favorecem e muito a região interior centro como no passado dia 10 de Janeiro


----------



## mirra (9 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

Boa run... falta o frio a 500hpa


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

spiritmind disse:


> Aqui para interior as condições melhores são as que estão actualmente para nevar pois estas entradas de sul/ sudoeste favorecem e muito a região interior centro como no passado dia 10 de Janeiro



O 10 de Janeiro foi um verdadeiro fiasco em muitos locais mas deu-nos algumas surpresas noutros ( embora não muito longe do que se esperava).
Nestes episódios, as entradas, são algo inesperadas é uma questão de aguardar mais uns dias para ter mais certezas ( mas penso que a Serra da Estrela poderá ser brindada com um bom nevão).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

Uma coisa é certa amanhã chove em todo o pais, o resto logo se vê como é que as saidas se vão portar.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Uma coisa é certa amanhã chove em todo o pais, o resto logo se vê como é que as saidas se vão portar.



Em Bragança se chover...é neve!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 18:12)

Mais uma piada do nosso IM  

Queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m então acima dos 1000m deve chover não


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 18:13)

belem disse:


> O 10 de Janeiro foi um verdadeiro fiasco em muitos locais mas deu-nos algumas surpresas noutros ( embora não muito longe do que se esperava).
> Nestes episódios, as entradas, são algo inesperadas é uma questão de aguardar mais uns dias para ter mais certezas ( mas penso que a Serra da Estrela poderá ser brindada com um bom nevão).



nesse dia tive 1.1º/5.3º, na louriceira, e choveu o dia todo...houve relatos de uns flocos nalgumas localidades proximas a 300-380m, mas na louriceira ( 300m) nada


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2010 às 18:17)

mirra disse:


> Boa run... falta o frio a 500hpa



E até la vai ainda faltar mais...


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

ECMWF mantem-se na sua. Depressão muito mais a sul. É pior na sexta feira, é melhor para os dias seguintes, permite a injecção de ar frio em todo o país, à espera da seguinte depressão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

*COVILHA*


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *COVILHA*



Isso dava um mega nevão para sexta  oxalá que se mantenha    espero ansioso pela próxima run para ver a posição da depressão


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Dame a impressao que o frio esta a desaparecer , pois para gondomar davam neve fraca agora é chuva granizo


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

bom meteograma também


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Isso dava um mega nevão para sexta  oxalá que se mantenha    espero ansioso pela próxima run para ver a posição da depressão



Sim voçÊs aí e toda a zona interior centro vão encher a "barriguinha"!!
Eis o Meteograma para a minha linda cidade natal que fica aínda mais linda sempre que se veste de branco! ( Que tristeza não poder ir este fim-de-semana para lá)!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2738459&la=18

Uma coisa é certa se pouco ou nada se alterar será certamente um dia histórico e para recordar!
Se viesse apenas um pouquinho mais a Norte chegava para todos...


----------



## godzila (9 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

Será que vamos ter o segundo nevão histórico este ano, ainda tenho bem vivo n memoria o nevão de á dias. E que nevão uns 10cm de acumulação, e se tudo ficar estático este ainda vai ser maior, mais uma camada de fotografias lol


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2010 às 21:31)

para sexta o europeu continua muito mau com a depressão demasiado a sul a 72 horas nao costuma falhar tenho algumas duvidas que o gfs tenha razao acho que so amanha se saberá se há nevão ou não mas para segunda o europeu continua com um nevão para ai de 25 cm aqui na zona


----------



## godzila (9 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

esta saida acabou com o sonho da neve


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

cova beira disse:


> para sexta o europeu continua muito mau com a depressão demasiado a sul a 72 horas nao costuma falhar tenho algumas duvidas que o gfs tenha razao acho que so amanha se saberá se há nevão ou não mas para segunda o europeu continua com um nevão para ai de 25 cm aqui na zona



Como é que sabes a precipitação que o europeu prevê?

Bem eu acho que o ECMWF vai ter razão mais uma vez e para já vai continuar a estar tudo adiado...mesmo o AEMET já retirou o alerta que tinha para a meseta de Zamora por isso o IM para amanhã dá neve para aqui, mas acho que nem uma gota cairá! Ou seja estão redondamente enganado ou aínda não tiveram tempo de actualizar...e não mevenham dizer que é a run da 18 e que não tem validade, porque para mim é a que se aproxima mais da realidade...infelizmente


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Nada a ver um com o outro...o GFS este ano não acerta uma...só é pena o ECMWF não disponibilizar mais dados porque senão nem valia a pena olhar para o GFS!
E o grande nevão de sexta passa para segunda e desta vez já nos toca a nós... e enquanto vai havendo neve para toda a gente nem que seja virtual...estes americanos são mesmo politicamente correctos!
Já foi nevão para o Algarve/Alentejo, para no Centro e agora é para o Norte!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

De facto o gfs mudou bastante e para isso bastou uma deslocação da depressão mas é a saída das 18h e ainda faltam muitas horas amanhã por esta hora é que já podemos ter uma certeza do que pode acontecer.


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nada a ver um com o outro...o GFS este ano não acerta uma...só é pena o ECMWF não disponibilizar mais dados porque senão nem valia a pena olhar para o GFS!



 Sem dúvida, aparentemente não se consegue visualizar a precipitação prevista pelo modelo europeu.

 De qualquer forma, tudo se vai decidir pela forma como a frente irá entrar em Portugal na sexta-feira: demasiado a sul arruina as hipóteses de neve cá pelo norte.

 Contudo, no domingo teremos outra oportunidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (9 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

*Alguém tem o contacto telefónico ou e-mail do São Pedro?

Eu vou para a Covilhã na sexta feira á noite para passar um carnaval branco, dava-me jeito que nevasse. Preciso de uma cunha...*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Enfim... aconteceu exactamente o que eu previa...
Neve no norte e surpresas - zero!

A depressão deve ficar mais a sul, sítio onde não há frio em altitude...

Dá deus nozes a quem não tem dentes...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Veterano disse:


> Sem dúvida, aparentemente não se consegue visualizar a precipitação prevista pelo modelo europeu.
> 
> De qualquer forma, tudo se vai decidir pela forma como a frente irá entrar em Portugal na sexta-feira: demasiado a sul arruina as hipóteses de neve cá pelo norte.
> 
> Contudo, no domingo teremos outra oportunidade.



Eu sinceramente acho que isto aínda vai acabar por dar em nada...apenas frio!


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

tava-se mesmo a ver que o gfs ia falhar o primeiro nevao ja foi vamos la ver se nao acontece o mesmo ao segundo penso que as probabilidades sao maiores quanto a precipitacao basta olhar para a depressao tao cavada para perceber que vem la muita


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

O ecmwf também não está a ajudar pois coloca o centro depressionário bastante a sul logo precipitação no interior centro e norte será escassa


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Veterano disse:


> Sem dúvida, aparentemente não se consegue visualizar a precipitação prevista pelo modelo europeu.
> 
> De qualquer forma, tudo se vai decidir pela forma como a frente irá entrar em Portugal na sexta-feira: demasiado a sul arruina as hipóteses de neve cá pelo norte.
> 
> Contudo, no domingo teremos outra oportunidade.




Não sabemos onde vai haver precipitação, mas pelo menos dá para intuir, uma vez que neste mapa podemos ver onde estará o centro da depressão na próxima 2ª feira pelo meio-dia. Isto segundo a saída das 12h do modelo europeu no presente dia.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Esta run 
incrível como tudo mudou desde a run das 12z


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

vinc7e disse:


> Esta run
> incrível como tudo mudou desde a run das 12z



Pois é sempre complicado acreditar muito em episódios de neve para o nosso país a mais de 72h, para que haja neve é preciso muitos factores estarem conjugados e começa-se a deslumbrar que para sexta feira esses mesmos factores começam a desmembra-se ou seja passamos de um nevão a um secão (se é que isto existe )


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Desculpem o offtopic, mas o mais irritante aínda é o I.M a 24h de distância colocar neve para Bragança...e eu ter que gramar no trabalho todo o dia o pessoal a dizer que amanhã vai nevar, para não falar no pessoal da câmara que já andava tudo a preparar o sal!!!
E o alerta amarelo para neve "abaixo dos 1000m" foi colocado às 18 h!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Ora bolas. Lá vai Viseu continuar verde, em vez de branca!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas o mais irritante aínda é o I.M a 24h de distância colocar neve para Bragança...e eu ter que gramar no trabalho todo o dia o pessoal a dizer que amanhã vai nevar, para não falar no pessoal da câmara que já andava tudo a preparar o sal!!!



o que eu mais gosto é dizerem nos avisos queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m  ou seja só abaixo dos 1000m é que pode nevar


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

spiritmind disse:


> o que eu mais gosto é dizerem nos avisos queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m  ou seja só abaixo dos 1000m é que pode nevar



Sim...acima dos 1000m vai estar Sol!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Também é uma run das 18z..vamos ter calma e esperar pela proxima


----------



## jPdF (9 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas o mais irritante aínda é o I.M a 24h de distância colocar neve para Bragança...e eu ter que gramar no trabalho todo o dia o pessoal a dizer que amanhã vai nevar, para não falar no pessoal da câmara que já andava tudo a preparar o sal!!!



E vão dois... neve para Viseu amanhã a tarde segundo o IM 

Voltando ao tópico, mesmo para a tarde de domingo, início de segunda, a situação está muito diferente do que se observou no passado dia 10 de Janeiro, se tivermos só em conta o GFS...

Quanto ao ECM está bem melhor (e costuma este a longo prazo pecar um pouco por defeito), mas vamos aguardar que muita hora e run ainda tem de aparecer...

Agora no curto prazo... amanhã em Viseu deverá chover, nevar nem no último andar da Segurança Social, ou na Torre da Soima!!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

vinc7e disse:


> Também é uma run das 18z..vamos ter calma e esperar pela proxima



Por isso mesmo é que eu não acredito no nevão para segunda-feira!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

jPdF disse:


> E vão dois... neve para Viseu amanhã a tarde segundo o IM
> 
> Voltando ao tópico, mesmo para a tarde de domingo, início de segunda, a situação está muito diferente do que se observou no passado dia 10 de Janeiro, se tivermos só em conta o GFS...
> 
> ...



E, mesmo chuva duvido...há-de ser muito pouca!


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

spiritmind disse:


> o que eu mais gosto é dizerem nos avisos queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m  ou seja só abaixo dos 1000m é que pode nevar



Provavelmente nevar acima dos 1000 m não motiva alerta. O dia D para o norte será Domingo ou Segunda. Sexta é para o centro/sul.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> Provavelmente nevar acima dos 1000 m não motiva alerta. O dia D para o norte será Domingo ou Segunda. Sexta é para o centro/sul.



Desculpa mas é a 1ª vez que leio algo semelhante, ou seja as cotas são sempre anunciadas " queda de neve acima de x metros", senão escreves queda de neve abaixo dos 3000m e aí são muitas as probabilidades de acontecer.Foi um erro do IM e quanto a isso naõ há dúvidas!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> Provavelmente nevar acima dos 1000 m não motiva alerta. O dia D para o norte será Domingo ou Segunda. Sexta é para o centro/sul.



Pode ser um preciosismo meu mas não estou de acordo pois quando falamos alertas ai a coisa é outra, alertas já é a ANPC que os emite aqui falamos de avisos, o IM avisa que pode nevar abaixo os 1000m concordo com o aviso pois as zonas abaixo dos 1000m são as zonas onde temos uma grande malha urbana tipo cidades ect...que a suposta queda de neve pode causar problemas, mas não podemos esquecer das zonas acima dos 1000m pois ai também existem problemas com a queda de neve exemplo disso temos a cidade da Guarda, Alto do Marão ect... ficaria bem melhor se colocassem queda de neve acima dos 1000m descendo a conta para os x metros como aliás eles tem feito mas só desta vez é que decidiram inverter a situação mas prontos eles é que sabem tudo ok  

Voltando ao tópico para amanhã poderá haver queda de neve com a entrada da frente mas a cotas relativamente altas 1400m descendo a cota para a noite ai para os 1000m mas ai a precipitação já será escassa. é a minha opinião, portanto acho estes avisos um pouco estranhos mas não critico pois eles podem estar a ver alguma coisa que eu não consiga identificar mas amanhã veremos


----------



## joao henriques (9 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

David sf disse:


> Provavelmente nevar acima dos 1000 m não motiva alerta. O dia D para o norte será Domingo ou Segunda. Sexta é para o centro/sul.



na ultima run estao a dar 10mm para uma temperatura de 1grau na sexta-feira!sera possivel nevar em santarem?


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

joao henriques disse:


> na ultima run estao a dar 10mm para uma temperatura de 1grau na sexta-feira!sera possivel nevar em santarem?



Haverá precipitação nessa zona com temperaturas relativamente baixas mas isso é o que gfs diz hoje mas o que ele diz hoje amanhã pode ser mentira  portanto só amanhã a noite podemos ter alguma certeza do que possa ou não acontecer


----------



## joao henriques (9 Fev 2010 às 23:10)

spiritmind disse:


> Haverá precipitação nessa zona com temperaturas relativamente baixas mas isso é o que gfs diz hoje mas o que ele diz hoje amanhã pode ser mentira  portanto só amanhã a noite podemos ter alguma certeza do que possa ou não acontecer



entao existe essa hipotese!certo?


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

a sinóptica mostra o centro depressionário  não tanto a sul como no gfs o que me deixa com alguma esperança


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desculpa mas é a 1ª vez que leio algo semelhante, ou seja as cotas são sempre anunciadas " queda de neve acima de x metros", senão escreves queda de neve abaixo dos 3000m e aí são muitas as probabilidades de acontecer.Foi um erro do IM e quanto a isso naõ há dúvidas!



Se fores ver os critérios de emissão de alertas,

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

verificas que os critérios são diferentes para quedas de neve acima ou abaixo dos 1000 m. Se tiveres, por exemplo, 2 cm de neve acima dos 1000m não há emissão de aviso. Se for abaixo dessa cota teríamos aviso amarelo. Agora, se se vai cumprir ou não a previsão do IM, também acho que não haverá precipitação em simultâneo com o frio, logo as cotas serão altas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (10 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Segunda? 

O GFS prevê que a partir de segunda entra uma depressao com ventos de sul, logo ai vai o frio todo embora...


----------



## Tempo (10 Fev 2010 às 07:42)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Segunda?
> 
> O GFS prevê que a partir de segunda entra uma depressao com ventos de sul, logo ai vai o frio todo embora...



E para este Inverno a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas passou


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 08:25)

Bem.... isto promete para sexta feira..... neve ou sleet para Tomar com máximas até 3 graus..... 

de acordo com freemeteo ou gfs parece que só vais haver precipitação no centro e sul e meus amigos..... sabem o que isto faz lembrar não sabem???


----------



## joao henriques (10 Fev 2010 às 08:39)

cardu disse:


> Bem.... isto promete para sexta feira..... neve ou sleet para Tomar com máximas até 3 graus.....
> 
> de acordo com freemeteo ou gfs parece que só vais haver precipitação no centro e sul e meus amigos..... sabem o que isto faz lembrar não sabem???



a esperança e sempre a ultima a morrer mas e pouco provavel infelizmente!gostava muito estar enganado!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

Tempo disse:


> E para este Inverno a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas passou



Infelizmente parece que sim

Benvindo ao Forum!


----------



## joao henriques (10 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Infelizmente parece que sim
> 
> Benvindo ao Forum!



se o frio em força ainda não chegou como ja passaram as cotas baixas?vamos esperar pelos proximos dias !


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 08:59)

joao henriques disse:


> se o frio em força ainda não chegou como ja passaram as cotas baixas?vamos esperar pelos proximos dias !



tal e qual....

claro que nevar no norte na sexta está fora de questão.....

mas no centro e sul ainda tudo é possivel....


----------



## GARFEL (10 Fev 2010 às 09:18)

boas
cardu cardu
não vás nessa
eu sei o que desesperas por ver neve em tomar
mas o seguro morreu de velho
tenho analisado todas as runs possíveis e digo-te que desta vez acredito bem menos na possibilidade de nevar
no entanto sonhador como tu cá vou sonhando


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2010 às 09:26)

Para sexta feira:



> REGIÃO A NORTE DO RIO MONDEGO:
> Céu em geral pouco nublado.
> Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste.
> tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
> ...



Para segunda feira, ainda falta algum tempo, mas está bem encaminhado:

*Castelo Branco*







*Tomar*






*Bragança*






Está tudo no limiar, portanto nada está perdido. *Olhem para as temperaturas, não para as cotas de neve que em situações destas não funcionam.*


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 09:28)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> cardu cardu
> não vás nessa
> eu sei o que desesperas por ver neve em tomar
> ...




pois amigo.... vamos sonhando.....

até era giro porque sexta feira irei estar em Tomar.... 

em évora é que pode lá cair um bom nevão


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Apenas uma pequena nota: Ontem foi aqui dito que era impossível ter acesso à precipitação prevista pelo ECMWF. Pelo menos no espaço de 5 dias não se esqueçam que o IM tem um output de precipitação do mesmo para Portugal Continental.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

boas, estive a ver a última run gfs e em relação a sexta feira parece uma cópia do que se passou a 10 janeiro ....

ou é apenas impressão minha???


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

cardu disse:


> boas, estive a ver a última run gfs e em relação a sexta feira parece uma cópia do que se passou a 10 janeiro ....
> 
> ou é apenas impressão minha???



É uma situação que parece ser semelhante... mas dada a distância não me parece que se concretize...

Sexta vamos ter três realidades diferentes:

-A norte do Mondego: Frio completamente seco
-Entre o Mondego e Montejunto estrela: Chuva e algum frio a dar precipitação em forma de neve a cotas médias/médias-altas
-A sul do Montejunto estrela, temos chuva e tempo ameno


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> É uma situação que parece ser semelhante... mas dada a distância não me parece que se concretize...
> 
> Sexta vamos ter três realidades diferentes:
> 
> ...



faltam somente dois dias para este evento.....


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

vitamos disse:


> não se esqueçam que o IM tem um output de precipitação do mesmo para Portugal Continental.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/



Segundo as actuais previsões desse output, na Sexta-feira só vai haver precipitação a sul da latitude aproximada de Castelo Branco ...
Relativamente a queda de neve, o WeatherOnline traça uma mancha rosa abrangendo parte dos distritos de Castelo Branco, Leiria, Santarém e Portalegre. O Instituto de Meteorologia aponta que a cota deve rondar os 500 metros de altitude (na tarde de Sexta-feira). Tudo isto apenas previsões ...


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Estarei enganado ou na saída das 00h do modelo europeu a depressão agora ficou mais a Norte?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Animador...

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Animador...
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib



Pelo que me é dado a ver estes outputs foram baseados na saída das 0h do GFS, como sabem na saída das 06h(tradicionalmente a atirar para os devaneios do frio) a coisa mudou de figura e retirou bastante precipitação e ar frio...

No entanto causa assombro o mapa em si :







E no weatheronline o mesmo panorama...:







E para segunda-feira então nem se fala (claro que este a 132h é um pouco do mundo da fantasia ):






Em todo o caso e como já bem referiu o David sf, está tudo muito no limiar, qualquer modificação na posição das "peças" e _caput_ lá se vai o acontecimento.

Bem pelo menos de forma virtual já temos o Alentejo e não só , inundado de neve .

Quem tem grande hipóteses é novamente Castelo Branco .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Pois é nesta saida muita precipitação e algum frio foi tirado na sexta, mas ainda falta algumas saidas até lá pode voltar a meter todo como estava, mais á frente na semana do carnaval este modelo aponta para uma semana que vai ser algo chuvosa, a ver vamos.


----------



## joao henriques (10 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Animador...
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib



reparem que no WeatherOnline no grafico da neve acumulada estao a prever neve para santarem,leiria,castelobranco e portalegre para noite de sexta e manha de sabado!digam por favor se estou enganado!no grafico aparece estas zonas com uma mancha cor-de-rosa a sinalar queda de neve nestes distritos que eu referi!investiguem e comentem a sua veracidade!!!!!


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

joao henriques disse:


> reparem que no WeatherOnline no grafico da neve acumulada estao a prever neve para santarem,leiria,castelobranco e portalegre para noite de sexta e manha de sabado!digam por favor se estou enganado!no grafico aparece estas zonas com uma mancha cor-de-rosa a sinalar queda de neve nestes distritos que eu referi!investiguem e comentem a sua veracidade!!!!!



Calma João Henriques, isto é baseado num modelo (neste caso o GFS na sua saída das 00h) e a cada nova saída muita coisa ou mesmo tudo pode alterar. São tendências e nada mais do que isso. Não é para te tirara a ilusão, mas pela cota de altitude a que Santarém está e pela proximidade do mar, acho que têm uma muito baixa probabilidade de que neve por aí. E se me enganar fico muito feliz, pois seria de facto mais um excelente momento de meteorologia. 

Aqui encontrarás muita informação e muita dela (a minha incluída, não tem por detrás alguém entendido em análise de modelos). Segue atentamente os comentários e sempre excelentes análises do David sf, do Stormy ou do Rozzo, que na minha modesta opinião são das mais crediveis neste tópico, não desfazendo dos outros users que também têm alguma opiniões interessantes!


----------



## mirra (10 Fev 2010 às 12:05)

pode ser que esta run da 12 nos esclareça mais.
a sensivelmente 48-60 horas do "possivel acontecimento" podemos tirar melhores conclusoes...


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

pronto...de facto ha condiçoes para cotas baixas, mas a T850 não estará muito baixa ( aqui a sul e centro), pelo que a neve vai precorrer uma distancia vertical muito grande sob temperaturas  near-freezing, e portanto deverá derreter.
não espero cotas inferiores a 700m em lisboa, mas espero muito frio com chuva
já a norte é possivel alguma surpresa


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

E o GFS.. Como sempre.. Atrás do ECMWF foi..

Boas notícias para o Centro/Sul, más para o Norte, onde assim sendo, teriam muito frio e pouca ou nenhuma precipitação!

Aqui bastante frio, vento do interior, com a depressão a Sul, e precipitação generosa..

Os mapas ECMWF para 6ª colocados ontem, mantêm-se, e os do GFS agora são muito parecidos..

Começa a parecer a possibilidade de um bom nevão a cotas médias no interior Centro/Sul.. Será que o Alentejo vai ver de novo um bom manto branco?

O próprio IM já assume cotas de 500m a Sul do Mondego.. Tenho agora alguma esperança de cotas tipo cimo de Montejunto, Sintra, ou quem sabe até um pouco melhor..?

Mas aqui já é a esperança a falar alto.. 
Aguardemos!

Quanto ao Norte, ainda assim, há que lembrar que nestas situações frias, apesar de não haver quase precipitação nos mapas dos modelos, precipitação de neve fraca/moderada é frequentemente subestimada.. Onde o frio só é suficiente para neve a cotas baixas em afundamentos de aguaceiros fortes, isso é sinal para esquecer.. Onde o frio é tal que qualquer aguaceiro fraco pode dar neve, a esperança mantém, e é perfeitamente o caso do interior Norte de 6ª para Sábado..


----------



## mirra (10 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

rozzo disse:


> Quanto ao Norte, ainda assim, há que lembrar que nestas situações frias, apesar de não haver quase precipitação nos mapas dos modelos, precipitação de neve fraca/moderada é frequentemente subestimada.. Onde o frio só é suficiente para neve a cotas baixas em afundamentos de aguaceiros fortes, isso é sinal para esquecer.. Onde o frio é tal que qualquer aguaceiro fraco pode dar neve, a esperança mantém, e é perfeitamente o caso do interior Norte de 6ª para Sábado..



Exacto. Aqui no norte à mínima possibilidade de aguaceiros... Caem logo em abundância.


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

joao henriques disse:


> reparem que no WeatherOnline no grafico da neve acumulada estao a prever neve para santarem,leiria,castelobranco e portalegre para noite de sexta e manha de sabado!digam por favor se estou enganado!no grafico aparece estas zonas com uma mancha cor-de-rosa a sinalar queda de neve nestes distritos que eu referi!investiguem e comentem a sua veracidade!!!!!



Um pequeno aparte sobre sites de previsão:

Há uns tempos atrás num célebre 29 de Janeiro de 2006 (ainda eu morava em Lisboa) esbarrei com alguns sites de previsão (pouco percebia ainda de modelos ou sites de previsão). Na altura um maluco qualquer de um site "yahoo weather" previa neve para Lisboa para essa data. Assumi aquilo como verdade e aconteceu o que aconteceu. A partir daí caí num célebre vício "Este site é que é bom porque acerta SEMPRE" (veja-se como uma situação passa rapidamente a sempre...). Ora acontece que após ter acontecido isso foram centenas as vezes em que apanhei baldes de água fria... desses e outros sites.

Moral da história (se é que há...): Analisem acima de tudo modelos de previsão e não acreditem tanto nos sites de previsão. Eles são sempre outputs de modelos que não têm em conta as especificidades do território... Traçam cenários para milhares de cidades do mundo ao mesmo tempo, não tem a precisão necessária para analisar as diferentes situações. E de vez em quando lá acertam... Mas acertam tal e qual como o cântaro que vai à fonte! Um dia lá fica.

Quanto à situação em si o *rozzo* resumiu bem no seu último post aquilo que se pode eventualmente esperar com os dados de momento.


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Não tinha reparado numa coisa, isto é mais uma vez parecido com uma antes do Natal, com o ar quente a entrar mais em níveis médios.

A haver inversão, ou seja, pode enganar, estar muito frio cá em baixo, e esperar-se neve a cotas baixas, e ela estar mais alta devido a isso, mas ainda estamos longe para saber o quanto esse ar quente entra. Digo isto pelas cartas do GFS, que têm no Alentejo mais frio a 925hPa que a 850hPa, ou seja inversão. Aliás, o weatheronline tem na previsão para Portalegre freezing rain, que é uma forte possibilidade no interior numa situação destas..

O ECMWF parece-me menos a querer colocar esta inversão.. Mas ainda é cedo!!

E de lembrar que nos níveis médios/baixos, como disse o Davidsf ontem, o ar frio acaba por vencer mais tempo, mais do que visto pelos modelos antes, como no dia 10 Janeiro..


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

pelo que vejo no GFS, o melhor período em que possam ocorrer algumas surpresas no Centro/Sul é na Tarde de Sexta-feira, ou seja, entre as 13h e as 19h...corrijam-me se estou mal.
No Entanto prefiro não dizer mais nada depois de 2 anos consecutivos a "apanhar" barretes neste tipo de eventos.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

rozzo disse:


> Não tinha reparado numa coisa, isto é mais uma vez parecido com uma antes do Natal, com o ar quente a entrar mais em níveis médios.
> 
> *A haver inversão, ou seja, pode enganar, estar muito frio cá em baixo, e esperar-se neve a cotas baixas, e ela estar mais alta devido a isso, mas ainda estamos longe para saber o quanto esse ar quente entra. Digo isto pelas cartas do GFS, que têm no Alentejo mais frio a 925hPa que a 850hPa, ou seja inversão. Aliás, o weatheronline tem na previsão para Portalegre freezing rain, que é uma forte possibilidade no interior numa situação destas..*
> 
> ...



Poderá ser parecido com as duas ocorrências antes do Natal (15 e 20 Dezembro) na próxima segunda, mas ainda está muito distante e pode tudo mudar, principalmente uma diminuição da profundidade da depressão que provoque uma diminuição dos ventos e consequentemente a manutenção de frio a níveis médios. Como se viu a 10 de Janeiro, basta a iso 0 a 850 hpa para deixar neve a cotas muito baixas, desde que a T2m se mantenha próxima de 0.

Na sexta feira será diferentes. Não há frio instalado, o frio à superfície é transportado desde leste em simultâneo com a ocorrência de precipitação. Ao longo do dia as isos a 850 hpa vão baixando gradualmente, podendo no final do dia haver isos muito próximas de 0 desde os 850 hpa até à superfície, o que pode originar alguma queda de neve a cotas baixas. Há um factor que no dia 10 de Janeiro creio ter sido decisivo para, por exemplo, ter nevado no Porto, e que não tem sido mencionado. Nesse dia as temperaturas a níveis médios e baixos eram semelhantes em Portel e no Porto. Aqui tive neve que derretia assim que chegava ao chão, águaneve e chuva mas nunca como no Porto onde chegou a nevar com alguma intensidade. A diferença esteve nos níveis da atmosfera saturados, onde se forma a precipitação, que no Porto estavam a cerca de -20 graus, enquanto que em Portel estavam a -9. Acho que é do senso comum que é mais fácil derreter gelo formado a -20 graus que a -9. Resta esperar pelos perfis da run das 12z (não me fio na das 6z) para verificar esse factor.

Atenção, que depois deste acontecimento, parece que se está a formar uma configuração atmosférica propícia a acontecimentos extremos. O GFS está mais forte que o ECMWF, e vai quase de certeza convergir para o modelo europeu, mas a descida de tanto frio em níveis altos até à latitude da Madeira, e consequente choque com ar subtropical, pode levar a ciclogéneses fortes, muita chuva e vento.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2010 às 13:32)

Ia jurar que tinha colocado uma mensagem ás 11h?? mas não vejo aqui nada .... se calhar estou baralhado mas pronto, cá vai então de novo:

Tal como havia dito há tempos esta semana seria uma semana de transição com dias de chuva alternados com dias de sol.... e no final desta semana pouca precipitação terá sido acumulada mas isto seria de esperar dado que os dias de chuva resumem-se a Quarta e Sexta isto aqui no sul claro .... isto porque de neve não percebo eu  
na proxima semana teremos um agravamento do estado do tempo com depressões provavelmente cavadas (Segunda e Quarta) e depois um ligeiro desagravamento nos dias seguintes ...

Contudo esta situação parece-me ainda muito longe de definida e a localização das chuvas e ventos fortes depende imenso da localização da depressão !!


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 13:55)

Acho que a coisa já esta a começar a deslumbrar-se o centro depressionário vai para sul o que trará precipitação apenas nas zonas sul e interior centro até a zona de Castelo Branco  Outra coisa que constato é que o gfs a longo prazo anda uma desgraça pois agora até na segunda feira está a cortar na precipitação e no frio, portanto gfs a mais de 60h não obrigado


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

Interessante


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

É absolutamente sensacional ter nevado na parte alta da Covilhã durante a hora de almoço, e ao mesmo tempo uma esperança para todos nós. Com o perfil que mostro seguidamente, retirado da run das 6z do GFS, previsto para H+6 (ao meio dia) diria que era impossível nevar abaixo dos 1000 m e já estaria a ser optimista.



> File start time : 10  2 10  6  0
> File ending time: 10  2 17 18  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 10 12
> 
> ...



Das duas uma. Ou o GFS enganou-se na previsão a 6 horas, ou escapa-me alguma coisa, orografia por exemplo, que gostava que alguém que conheça a zona me explicasse. Porque com humidade acima dos 90% em todos os níveis médios e baixos da atmosfera, temperaturas posítivas abaixo dos 1900 m, 5º à superfície (era mesmo isto? alguém confirma? o IM tem 6ºC, mas cá em baixo, no aeródromo), com -19ºC a 500 hpa, logo nehuma convecção não consigo perceber. A única explicação que encontro, pode-se dever à subida de ar frio acumulado à superfície, fruto de uma eventual inversão térmica durante a noite, por acção do vento de leste, mas o posto do IM no aeródromo registou uma mínima pouco abaixo dos +4ºC, pelo que duvido que seja por isso. Alguém arranja uma explicação?


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2010 às 14:42)

Se calhar não me expliquei bem, porque na hora de almoço é que me disseram da neve na parte alta da Covilhã, mas penso que se referiam ao meio da manhã, tal como é possível confirmar por algumas mensagens colocadas neste espaço.


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

squidward disse:


> Interessante



isto é quando?? sexta??


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Serrano disse:


> Se calhar não me expliquei bem, porque na hora de almoço é que me disseram da neve na parte alta da Covilhã, mas penso que se referiam ao meio da manhã, tal como é possível confirmar por algumas mensagens colocadas neste espaço.



Mesmo assim... As condições eram um pouco melhores, mas não deixa de ser sensacional.

Perfil das 9h (segundo o IM só houve precipitação a partir das 8h, portanto é este que ilustra bem a situação):



> File start time : 10  2 10  6  0
> File ending time: 10  2 17 18  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 10 9
> 
> ...



A única diferença está na altitude da formação das nuvens. Foi o que eu referi há uns posts atrás, a neve formou-se a -20ºC, e logo demora mais a derreter.

Mas de qualquer modo, existe esta mensagem às 11:30, pelo que à hora de almoço ainda estava, pelo menos, a cair águaneve.



lsalvador disse:


> Pela webcam do meteocovilha esta a nevar alguma coisa.


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2010 às 14:53)

cardu disse:


> isto é quando?? sexta??



Sim sexta-feira à tarde.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Este gfs anda degradante agora tirou frio e precipitação no sul


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

e na segunda mais do mesmo retirou precipitação e neve


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

Bem por aqui sempre deu para descansar a vista, apesar de eu sinceramente não estar a contar com esta neve...agora a ver pelo GFS foi mesmo o "grande" nevão, pois todas as outras possibilidades desapareceram!


----------



## white_wolf (10 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Boa Tarde.

Por cinfães caiu alguma água neve de manha, mas continua bastante frio. Agra chuva, ronda uns 4º c. Veremos o que nos espera as proximas runs para o fim de semana, pode ser que melhore....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Só vos digo uma coisa espero que o gfs nas próximas saidas volte a meter tudo como estava, que eu agora fui ver esta saida e fiquei um pouco triste por terem tirado muita precipitação não só para a sexta como também para a semana toda do carnaval, mas haja esperança, pode ter sido só esta saida a fazer isto.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Fev 2010 às 18:12)

Eu já perdi as esperanças todas...!
No que toca a neve, terei de esperar até Janeiro de 2011 para a ver

Vamos ter frio e seco aqui no norte...

Paciência... é o clima que temos...


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 19:23)

Infelizmente agora o Europeu recua também no frio para 2ª feira 






Agora acho que já era


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

Todo o tempo é tempo, e facto é que a cada dia que passa estamos mais quentes.

Nevar nesta altura a cotas _ridículas _seria uma efeméride histórica, é normal que o cenário seja reduzido.


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

há que ver que nos proximos dias vai tar pouco frio abaixo dos 850hpa
mesmo no norte, o minimo será por volta dos -5º nos 850.
tambem, nos niveis altos falta frio ( pouco gradiente e acaba-se logo a possibilidade de aguaceiros, excepto os induzidos por frentes ).
dado isto, espero que no norte, sim, possam ocorrer algumas surpresas a cotas baixas ou medias ( 300-500m), no centro e sul as cotas serão superiores a 500m, mas choverá com bastante frio, já no algarve nem se fala...no minimo teriam uns 800-1000m.
o problema principal reside no pouco frio e muita saturação da atmosfera...
hoje o que se passou, nas cotas medias do interior norte, onde houve sleet a 700-800m, é claramente devido a inversões e ao fluxo de leste com intrusão fria nos niveis medios e baixos,  a NE da frente, são estes cenarios os mais favoraveis á neve nas cotas baixas, no nosso teritorio


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Sinceramente estou contente...apesar de não ter havido acumulação na cidade, uma vez que as serras estão branquinhas, acho que foi um momento agradável uma vez que eu nem esperava chuva quanto mais neve! Por isso a 1ª possibilidade que se apresentava para nevar...nevou, agora irei aguardar pelo desenvolvimento da situação sem dar demasiada importância ao GFS uma vez que se tem mostrado inconstante e sem credibilidade, acomnpanhando as tendência do ECMWF, sem dúvida muito mais certeiro e utilizando também um pouco a intuição...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

O GFS enganou-se na precipitação, quem esteve mais próximo foi o ECM e o Aladdin. O GFS colocava 6 mm na run das 00, ele choveu mais do dobro. Muita água tem metido o GFS, o ECM tem estado mais certinho.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

O fim de semana vai mesmo ser seco apenas poderá chover ainda na madrugada de Sábado no Sul com a cota de neve nos 500m como tinha dito uns post atrás... frio muito frio sexta a Segunda  depois a partir de Segunda e durante toda a semana teremos baixas pressões com pressões mínimas bastante baixas as mais baixas este ano na ordem dos 980hpa e muita chuva e vento uns dias mais que outros mas no geral será uma semana de Carnaval de puro inverno rigoroso


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

miguel disse:


> O fim de semana vai mesmo ser seco apenas poderá chover ainda na madrugada de Sábado no Sul com a cota de neve nos 500m como tinha dito uns post atrás... frio muito frio sexta a Segunda  depois a partir de Segunda e durante toda a semana teremos baixas pressões com pressões mínimas bastante baixas as mais baixas este ano na ordem dos 980hpa e muita chuva e vento uns dias mais que outros mas no geral será uma semana de Carnaval de puro inverno rigoroso



isso mesmo.

ui ui


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Nesta RUN18z a situação para a tarde de 6ªf. parece-me (friso...parece-me) que melhorou um pouco em relação à RUN12z. Os mais "experts" na matéria que se prenunciem sobre a situação modelada nesta RUN.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

squidward disse:


> Nesta RUN18z a situação para a tarde de 6ªf. parece-me (friso...parece-me) que melhorou um pouco em relação à RUN12z. Os mais "experts" na matéria que se prenunciem sobre a situação modelada nesta RUN.



Sim até agora melhorou para o sul a nível de precipitação mas é curioso como o gfs anda as aranhas a menos de 48h com o posicionamento da depressão e isso deixa-me algumas esperanças


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

O gfs anda numa de tirar e por, agora coloca novamente esperanças para Segunda-feira


----------



## white_wolf (10 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Boa Noite

Aqui rondam uns 6ºc em Vila Nova de Gaia, chuviscou toda a tarde e nada mais. Em Fornelos - Cinfães, a 600 mts nada de mais, nada do que chuva todo dia, mas com uma sensação de muito frio.
Pelo que vejo nos modelos, não haverá nada mais do que chuva para o pessoal sambar a vontade. pelo que já disseram aqui, concordo plenamente, é uqe cada vez mais as temperaturas serão mais altas pelo tempo em que vamos, surpresas como a tempos atrás será quase um milagre, mas tudo pode acontecer. 
Não ponham grandes expectativas nos modelos, porque eles valem o que valem, o GFS já meteu e já tirou, anda completamente a leste... nao sei bem porque, o modelo europeu pesa o que pesa, mas sempre um pouco mais credível, mas pelo que vejo e o resto dos elementos falam, á pouco frio ai a porta para cotas a 300 mtros e um factor fulcral, precipitação  sem ela nem vela. 
Não sou um expert na matéria, mas dou a minha opinião, ela vale o que vale.
Tanto IM nao anda la muito bem com as suas previsões, mas é sempre um elemento credível, eles falam de um fim de semana seco para o norte, os do sul podem ser sempre brindados com alguns carros alegóricos perdidos... lol

Saudações-...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Segundo o GFS o nevão no interior norte passou a ser de Domingo para Segunda...a neve vai cair...quando não sei! Mas o ECMWF na run das 12 não dá o Inverno por terminado...pelo contrário! A ver vamos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Boas noites...

Só vos digo uma coisa malta, a seguir a este evento, a partir das 90h a sintonia dos modelos é grande - > Vem ai depressões atrás de depressões... não me lembro ver o um cinturão depressivo tão longo e por longo tempo ... 

Venham elas  ...que estamos prontos


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

]ToRnAdO[;196745 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites...
> 
> Só vos digo uma coisa malta, a seguir a este evento, a partir das 90h a sintonia dos modelos é grande - > Vem ai depressões atrás de depressões... não me lembro ver o um cinturão depressivo tão longo e por longo tempo ...
> 
> Venham elas  ...que estamos prontos



Bem falado...venho o bom (mau tempo)!!!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Todo o tempo é tempo, e facto é que a cada dia que passa estamos mais quentes.
> 
> Nevar nesta altura a cotas _ridículas _seria uma efeméride histórica, é normal que o cenário seja reduzido.



Caro Mário a tua memória será limitada talvez pela idade  , mas aqui na minha cidade é o Fevereiro que tem "tradição" de neves. E com boas acumulações.  Como tal não é por esses factores que invocas que a neve possa ou não vir neste mês. Ainda para mais com um Inverno frio como tem sido. Há 1 mês por aqui estava tudo branco .
É claro, isto não é a Suécia, mas com o que tem vindo a ser mostrado pelos principais modelos, certamente que a esperança é a última a morrer, mas também te digo que haja precipitação e em grandes quantidades onde exista frio suficiente para ela se formar, pois independentemente de não ser à porta da minha casa, fico bem feliz pelos que a possam desfrutar.   É claro ela será sempre bem mais interessante quanto mais rara for nesses lugares. Convenhamos que neve em Bragança ou na Guarda é giro, mas igualmente normal e logo banal. Agora se nevar em Castelo Branco, na Covilhã baixa, Coimbra, Guimarães ou mesmo junto ao mar, etc e tal ela, tem outro destaque e interesse. 
Por isso deixa lá nevar em locais raros e que façam efemérides históricas para fazerem companhia a algumas quantas que já existem. 


Peço desculpa pelo off-topic  e retomando o tópico em si diria que nesta run das 18h do GFS (que nunca é de muita fiabilidade) o frio suficiente e a precipitação só estão em simultâneo algures na zona centro do país:






De destaque ainda, embora fora do nosso país, é a Itália "pintada" de branco!!


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 03:40)

A RUN0z está ainda melhor que a das 18z....pelos vistos a RUN12z só serviu para nos assustar


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 08:29)

Bom dia . nova saída (Run 06h GFS), novos prognósticos 

Os habituais pequenos movimentos que fazem grandes diferenças...












E os mais cautelosos e quem sabe mais realistas :






Neste quadro, destaco os momentos com melhores condições para haver alguma precipitação que eventualmente possa ser sólida ou pelo menos sleet:






Há certezas? Eu também acho que não, no entanto as cotas para o Alto Alentejo, serão mais altas que o passado 10/01/2010.


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 09:52)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia . nova saída (Run 06h GFS), novos prognósticos
> 
> Os habituais pequenos movimentos que fazem grandes diferenças...
> 
> ...



vamos ser realistas!é completamente impossivel nevar em portugal pelo menos ate domingo porque no norte exite frio mas sem chuva e no resto do territorio á chuva e nao o frio necessario!!isto e a realidade por mais que nos custe amigos!sera que o IM não é mais credivel que todas as gfs e runs espalhadas por aí?


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

joao henriques disse:


> vamos ser realistas!é completamente impossivel nevar em portugal pelo menos ate domingo porque no norte exite frio mas sem chuva e no resto do territorio á chuva e nao o frio necessario!!isto e a realidade por mais que nos custe amigos!sera que o IM não é mais credivel que todas as gfs e runs espalhadas por aí?



Sendo realista, a palavra impossível não pode ser utilizada. Obviamente que é difícil nevar a cotas baixas com inexistência de precipitação. Mas diz o historial destas situações que pequenas oscilações trazem uma grande diferença. Reduzindo a dados concretos: GFS, ECM e ALADIN colocam a possibilidade de precipitação no sul do território. Mais, até colocam quantidades significativas. NEvar a cotas baixas com pouco frio instalado é de facto difícil. Mas se a precipitação chegar, por exemplo, a Portalegre (e é uma possibilidade consistente), a probabilidade de nevar na Serra de São Mamede é enorme (para não arriscar dizer nestas linhas que é quase total!). O impossível é termo que não deve ser usado. Quanto à previsão do IM será certamente actualizada com o decorrer das próximas horas.


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

> File start time : 10  2 11  0  0
> File ending time: 10  2 18 12  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 12
> 
> ...



Perfil vertical para Elvas, segundo a run das 6z do GFS, para amanhã ao meio dia. Prevê 0,4 mm entre as 9h e as 12h, e diria que seriam de neve quase de certeza. Mas mudou muito de uma run para outra, pode voltar a mudar de novo. O cenário para segunda feira é que piorou bastante, está muito parecido com os eventos de 15 e 20 de Dezembro, mas ainda pode mudar.


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

Longe de dizer impossível. Dizer impossível numa situação destas é um risco enorme! São modelos, e podem falhar. Parece difícil cotas baixas onde há precipitação realmente, pois nos níveis médios o ar está quente..
Mas podem muito bem errar, especialmente se ocorrerem aguaceiros fortes.

Continua o ECMWF a dar-nos uma área sobre Lisboa abaixo dos 4º com chuva, seja lá o que isso quiser dizer, dada a situação!


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

vitamos disse:


> Sendo realista, a palavra impossível não pode ser utilizada. Obviamente que é difícil nevar a cotas baixas com inexistência de precipitação. Mas diz o historial destas situações que pequenas oscilações trazem uma grande diferença. Reduzindo a dados concretos: GFS, ECM e ALADIN colocam a possibilidade de precipitação no sul do território. Mais, até colocam quantidades significativas. NEvar a cotas baixas com pouco frio instalado é de facto difícil. Mas se a precipitação chegar, por exemplo, a Portalegre (e é uma possibilidade consistente), a probabilidade de nevar na Serra de São Mamede é enorme (para não arriscar dizer nestas linhas que é quase total!). O impossível é termo que não deve ser usado. Quanto à previsão do IM será certamente actualizada com o decorrer das próximas horas.



A previsão dscritiva do IM não tem cotas, provavelmente porque não se querem queimar, dado que é quase certo que a cota estaria por baixo dos 1000 m, logo tinha que ser mencionado na previsão descritiva, visto que como dizes, poderá ocorrer precipitação em São Mamede que fica acima dessa cota.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Amanhã deverá nevar no Alentejo interior ou mesmo noutras zonas do litoral mas provavelmente a cotas apenas acima dos 600/800 metros ao final da tarde e noite. Mas, poderá haver margem para alguma surpresa a cota mais baixa.

Associada ao pequeno núcleo depressionário vem uma bolsa de ar frio em altura, embora o timming possa não ser o mais favorável visto que a mesma apenas chega ao final da tarde e precipitação deverá finalizar à noite. O vento nos níveis baixos e médio-baixos é sempre de Leste trazendo algum frio, e esta sinóptica já nos surpreendeu uma vez este ano. Também é uma sinóptica favorável a aguaceiros relativamente fortes com fluxo e frio em altura de oeste e nos níveis baixos fluxo contrário, o que pode favorecer uma ou outra pequena surpresa, ou até gerar aguaceiros dispersos pela noite com a atmosfera mais favorável e que não estão modelados.

*GFS*










*ECM*
O ECM parece não fugir muito ao que mostra o GFS, tendo precipitação com zonas com temperaturas relativamente baixas, entre os 2 e 4ºC, abrindo também espaço a alguma surpresa.








Para 2ªfeira perspectiva-se um bom nevão a cotas médias no interior norte e centro, acima dos 600 metros.


----------



## weathor (11 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Ontem à tarde.
Muita chuva.
Neve sobre o 1000m


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Olá aos amantes das neves e aos amantes da chuva ..... como eu 

Ora bem em relação a amanhã parece que teremos frio e chuva aqui no sul, e isto associados a ventos de leste ou sueste poderá causar surpresas onde menos se espera, mas não sei se aqui no sul estará assim tanto frio para isso ...
Nas regiões do litoral com ventos contrários leste e a chuva a vir em contra-mão poderá dar lugar a algumas surpresas nos sitios mais elevados do alentejo e porque não na serra de Monchique 

Ah é verdade a proxima semana ... parece que a partir de Segunda as depressões vêm aí mas a precipitação ainda não arrisco em fazer apostas porque estamos demasiados afastados mas com as depressões entrando mesmo em cheio em cima de nós e sabendo que em circulação zonal na maior parte das vezes as precipitações mais fortes andam nas suas cristas neste momento a precipitação mais forte deverá ocorrer na Andaluzia !!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Eu também não digo que vai nevar certamente, poria uma hipótese de 30% e estou a ser optimista em grande medida .

No entanto acredito mais na possibilidade de ver neve ao anoitecer. Destacava ainda a direcção do vento do quadrante leste:



> File start time : 10  2 11  6  0
> File ending time: 10  2 18 18  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 21
> 
> ...



Aqui pode-se ver claramente a redução de precipitação e de algum frio também nesta run das 06h do GFS, isto comparando com a das 00h que já antes postei:






Aqui o mapa do wetter3 para as 18UTC:







David o perfil que colocaste era o das 00h e não o das 06h, este último retirou algum frio nas horas centrais do dia, apresentando valores positivos a 850hPa pelo meio-dia.


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

vitamos disse:


> Sendo realista, a palavra impossível não pode ser utilizada. Obviamente que é difícil nevar a cotas baixas com inexistência de precipitação. Mas diz o historial destas situações que pequenas oscilações trazem uma grande diferença. Reduzindo a dados concretos: GFS, ECM e ALADIN colocam a possibilidade de precipitação no sul do território. Mais, até colocam quantidades significativas. NEvar a cotas baixas com pouco frio instalado é de facto difícil. Mas se a precipitação chegar, por exemplo, a Portalegre (e é uma possibilidade consistente), a probabilidade de nevar na Serra de São Mamede é enorme (para não arriscar dizer nestas linhas que é quase total!). O impossível é termo que não deve ser usado. Quanto à previsão do IM será certamente actualizada com o decorrer das próximas horas.



entao na tua opiniao o IM nao e credivel!?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 11:37)

Boas... Acredito de facto que neve mais em Alcaria do Cume do que na serra de Monchique, devido ao cima de Alcaria ser mais 'continental' e interior...

Vou esta atento!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

joao henriques disse:


> entao na tua opiniao o IM nao e credivel!?



Onde é que eu alguma vez afirmei isso?


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

joao henriques disse:


> entao na tua opiniao o IM nao e credivel!?



volto a frisar o IM a um dia do esperado evento coloca temperaturas muito altas para poder ser possivel nevar ja nos sitios ditos normais pois haverá precipitação nula muito menos no ribatejo,alto-alentejo e ate algarve como ja li aqui!temos que ser mais realistas amigos!eu sei que nunca se pode dizer impossivel de nada muito menos quando se trata de meteorologia mas neste caso acreduto no IM PORQUE O DIA É JA AMANHÃ !


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

joao henriques disse:


> volto a frisar o IM a um dia do esperado evento coloca temperaturas muito altas para poder ser possivel nevar ja nos sitios ditos normais pois haverá precipitação nula muito menos no ribatejo,alto-alentejo e ate algarve como ja li aqui!temos que ser mais realistas amigos!eu sei que nunca se pode dizer impossivel de nada muito menos quando se trata de meteorologia mas neste caso acreduto no IM PORQUE O DIA É JA AMANHÃ !



E eu volto a frisar: A serra de São Memede com mais de 1000m não é em Portugal? Eu também acredito no IM que é sem dúvida uma instituição credível. Eu acho que a previsão do IM está acertada com os dados disponíveis. E também sei que será actualizada como é habitual à medida que as horas passarem... Nada como aguardar. Agora continuo a dizer que a palavra impossível não pode ser de todo aplicado a uma situação como esta.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

Tenho uma pergunta, o gfs para a semana mete baixas pressões para portugal e com trovoadas e porque é que a chuva não é nada de especial.


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

vitamos disse:


> E eu volto a frisar: A serra de São Memede com mais de 1000m não é em Portugal? Eu também acredito no IM que é sem dúvida uma instituição credível. Eu acho que a previsão do IM está acertada com os dados disponíveis. E também sei que será actualizada como é habitual à medida que as horas passarem... Nada como aguardar. Agora continuo a dizer que a palavra impossível não pode ser de todo aplicado a uma situação como esta.



esperamos entao para ver e espero estar redondamente enganado e que venha muita neve para o centro e sul


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Mais umas achas para a fogueira. 

Ontem o IM tinha esta previsão:



> REGIÃO A NORTE DO RIO MONDEGO:
> Céu em geral pouco nublado.
> Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste.
> tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
> ...



E hoje está assim:



> Regiões Norte e Centro:
> Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado
> na região Centro, com ocorrência de precipitação fraca no litoral
> a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
> ...



Veremos na próxima actualização o que estará escrito .


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

joao henriques disse:


> esperamos entao para ver e espero estar redondamente enganado e que venha muita neve para o centro e sul



Ninguém disse que vinha muita neve para o centro e sul. Estás com algumas dificuldades em perceber o que as outras pessoas dizem ou discutem.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Dadas as condições actuais, acredito que só mesmo em cima do acontecimento se irão ter certezas.

 Infelizmente, as expectativas para amanhã aqui no Norte são um rotundo 0%, desta vez não há *Porcos* que nos valham...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

Pois aqui no Algarve não existe muita chance ... mas se chover de madrugada e o vento for de leste lá bem no cimo ... acima dos 600/800 e como a Foia está a 900 metros (creio eu !!) poderá ocorrer qualquer, mas sem dúvida que a Serra de São Mamede é quem tem mais chances, e que reune muitos mais chances para que tal ocorra, embora não me parece que haja ainda assim tanto frio ...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Ora e nem de propósito, actualização do IM para 6ª feira 




> Regiões Centro e Sul:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva na região Sul, no Ribatejo e na Estremadura.
> Queda de neve acima dos 500 metros, podendo ocorrer a cotas
> ...



www.meteo.pt


----------



## PTbig (11 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

Boas pessoal.

Então parece que vamos ter "festa"  alguém sabe que posso esperar em S. Pedro de Sintra esta madrugada?

Abraços


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

Mais uma mapinha interessante, o mesoescala NNM/WRF do Meteoblue, entre as 9 e as 15z de amanhã


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Gosto dessa actualização e confesso que me impressionou

Ainda assim penso que não é nada garantido e que se deve ter muita ponderação na análise do que poderá ou não acontecer.
Esta situação está mesmo no limite do dá ou não dá e por isso as expectativas não devem ser muito elevadas, e as emoções atenuadas com vista a não se fazerem más previsões. 
Para isso já basta as previsões do IM 
Penso que as grandes probabilidades são mesmo para S.Mamede e interior alentejano como aliás já foi dito, mas surpresas aguardam-se.
A ver vamos....como se diz na gíria.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Para isso já basta as previsões do IM



Anteontem muito boa gente achava que só nevaria ontem aos mil, mil e muitos e o IM previa 400 metros. Nevou aos 600 nalguns locais. Not bad, até porque me parece que eles este Inverno intencionalmente "exageram" um pouco  para não haver surpresas, talvez 200 metros. Raramente quem critica vem depois dar a mão à palmatória. Raramente ou mesmo nunca. Quando o IM erra muito, são mais que as mães


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 13:57)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2267057&la=4

boas ..... para lisboa amanhã agua nieve de acordo com freemeteo

começo a ficar preocupado porque amanhã vou viajar de Tomar para Vila Franca de Xira e nunca conduzi com neve


----------



## GARFEL (11 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

cardu disse:


> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2267057&la=4
> 
> boas ..... para lisboa amanhã agua nieve de acordo com freemeteo
> 
> começo a ficar preocupado porque amanhã vou viajar de Tomar para Vila Franca de Xira e nunca conduzi com neve




AHAHAH
ganda cardu 
isso é que é fé

pelo sim pelo não leva o kit de sobrevivência
fizeste-me rir
se vires agua neve dá-te por feliz
vou ver as runs
até já


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Vince disse:


> Mais uma mapinha interessante, o mesoescala NNM/WRF do Meteoblue, entre as 9 e as 15z de amanhã



Essa mapa mostra a possibilidade de nevar aqui no concelho do Cartaxo??


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde...

e então para o Norte não haverá nada?' Tudo para o sul? pelo que vejo a temperatura a partir de domingo a noite sobe, certo?

Saudações


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

white_wolf disse:


> Boa Tarde...
> 
> Entao para o Norte nao haverá nada?' Tudo para o sul? pelo que vejo a temperatura a partir de domingo a noite sobe, certo?
> 
> Saudações



Amanhã não por falta de precipitação, na segunda-feira ainda está muita coisa em aberto, mas é bem provável! 

Nova actualização do nosso IM:



> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 12 de Fevereiro de 2010
> 
> Região Norte:
> Céu pouco nublado.
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

É so pa avisar que segundo o weather online amanha vai nevar na zona de vendas novas!!!! 


vai ser giro vai..


----------



## Jota 21 (11 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

GARFEL disse:


> AHAHAH
> ganda cardu
> isso é que é fé
> 
> ...



 BoaNão me levem a mal este aparte mas se calhar, amanhã, é melhor andarmos com uma picareta, uma pá e a bagageira cheia de sal... vai ficar tudo atascado
  Para o ou a PTbig de S.Pedro de Sintra (somos vizinhos) penso que o que se pode esperar para esta noite depende do que cada um quiser fazer: trabalhar, passear, dormir, etc
  Agora mais a sério: era bom voltar a ver neve em locais menos habituais mas se tal acontecer serão situações pontuais e de curta duração. Ainda não é desta que vamos descer a Serra de Sintra de trenó


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 14:53)

Jota 21 disse:


> BoaNão me levem a mal este aparte mas se calhar, amanhã, é melhor andarmos com uma picareta, uma pá e a bagageira cheia de sal... vai ficar tudo atascado
> Para o ou a PTbig de S.Pedro de Sintra (somos vizinhos) penso que o que se pode esperar para esta noite depende do que cada um quiser fazer: trabalhar, passear, dormir, etc
> Agora mais a sério: era bom voltar a ver neve em locais menos habituais mas se tal acontecer serão situações pontuais e de curta duração. Ainda não é desta que vamos descer a Serra de Sintra de trenó



um pouco de humor neste forum não faz mal.... ainda por cima estamos perto do carnaval por isso ninguém leva a mal


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É so pa avisar que segundo o weather online amanha vai nevar na zona de vendas novas!!!!
> 
> 
> vai ser giro vai..



Eu acho que quanto mais vocês sobem mais doi a queda, não deveriam criar tantas expectativas, pois pode não nevar em lado nenhum e depois vêm para aqui expressar as frustrações e zangar-se com não sei quem, talvez Deus.

Não se esqueçam que não vivemos no Norte da Europa, vai ser um evento com alguma chuva, frio mas pouco mais que isso... neve? talvez uns farrapos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Vince disse:


> Mais uma mapinha interessante, o mesoescala NNM/WRF do Meteoblue, entre as 9 e as 15z de amanhã



Esses modelos dizem bem o que há pouco disse... É mais facil nevar em Alcaria do Cume devido a estar mais no Interior e ter mais influencia de ventos leste/NE do que em Foia apesar da sua altitude...

Interessante o Modelo WRF 

A ver se amanha terei neve!! lá no topo 

Já agora :













A ver se trago fotos assim amanha 


Aumentando mais as esperanças já agora :






Quem sabe, quem sabe!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2010 às 15:17)

Se não for em Alcaria do Cume também temos o Malhão a 525m ou os "Pelados" a 580m onde fica o radar dopller do IM. 
Tou à espera de ver algo semelhante a Janeiro de 2006, expectativa total mas com os pés assentes na terra.
Já que tamos numa de humor alguém que venha arrefecer a Júlia Pinheiro pois ela hoje diz que já sente um arzinho a Primavera e nós aqui a discutir cotas de neve pro sul de Portugal.
Indinquei-lhe o link do forum pelo menos, a mulher já queria despir-se no programa e tudo
Espero que não levem a mal o offtopic


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Se não for em Alcaria do Cume também temos o Malhão a 525m ou os "Pelados" a 580m onde fica o radar dopller do IM.
> Tou à espera de ver algo semelhante a Janeiro de 2006, expectativa total mas com os pés assentes na terra.
> Já que tamos numa de humor alguém que venha arrefecer a Júlia Pinheiro pois ela hoje diz que já sente um arzinho a Primavera e nós aqui a discutir cotas de neve pro sul de Portugal.
> Indinquei-lhe o link do forum pelo menos, a mulher já queria despir-se no programa e tudo
> Espero que não levem a mal o offtopic



A Júlia Pinheiro despir-se ..... graças a Deus não se despiu 
Prefiro mil vezes as do Carnaval com os "Airbags" a descoberto 

Em relação aos modelos aguardemos pois então mais uma run !!!


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 15:42)

Aurélio disse:


> A Júlia Pinheiro despir-se ..... graças a Deus não se despiu
> Prefiro mil vezes as do Carnaval com os "Airbags" a descoberto
> 
> Em relação aos modelos aguardemos pois então* mais uma run !!!*



Eu agora já não ligo às RUN's para o "possível" evento de amanhã...a partir de agora é olho no Satélite, no Radar e na minha estação meteorológica.


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

squidward disse:


> Eu agora já não ligo às RUN's para o "possível" evento de amanhã...a partir de agora é olho do Satélite, no Radar e na minha estação meteorológica.



já saiu a run gfs actual..... pode mesmo haver surpresas na noite de sexta para sábado no ribatejo ou é impressão minha??


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Bem, na run das 12z do GFS, a tendência continua lá, chuva e frio aqui para o Algarve amanhã! Parece-me que as hipóteses (ainda que por minimas que sejam) do elemento branco deverão ser maiores na zona do Sotavento, como já aqui foi referido, mas a Fóia, dada a sua altitude, acaba por ter sempre alguma possibilidade! Vamos esperar...






[/URL]


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

run das 12  do hirlam coloca precipitacao mais a  norte e mais tarde 







este modelo costuma ser bastante preciso em poucas horas


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Que tal para o norte?? 
Sera que vai haver... Alguns sites indicam outros não...


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

cardu disse:


> já saiu a run gfs actual..... pode mesmo haver surpresas na noite de sexta para sábado no ribatejo ou é impressão minha??



os modelos andam um pouco baralhados, o GFs põe a precipitação mais a sul, enquanto o hilram põe mas a norte, daí ter dito o que disse.


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

white_wolf disse:


> Que tal para o norte??
> Sera que vai haver... Alguns sites indicam outros não...




a gaia parece me praticamente impossivel mas ate á serra de estrela continua em aberto

o modelo coamps tambem de curta previsao coloca a depressao muito mais a norte


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2010 às 16:11)

SIM, SEI QUE NEVAR EM GAIA ERA OBRA. JA NA ULTIMA VEZ, FOI UM ACTO INESPERADO  MAS REFIRO-ME PARA CINFÃES, DO DISTRITO DE VISEU, ANDAREI POR LA ESSES DIAS. GOSTAVA DE VER MAIS UMA VEZ, E QUEM SABE ATE MESMO O ULTIMO NEVÃO ESTE ANO ... POIS PENSO QUE APARTIR DE AGORA A TENDENCIA SERA DE SUBIDA DA TEMPERATURA. 

SAUDAÇÕES


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

Pouco percebo de modelos mas, pelo que já consultei, acho que no Norte só de domingo para segunda e de segunda para terça é que poderemos ter esperanças.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Nesta saída ainda coloca mais frio aos 850hPa, e desloca a depressão mais para Sul. Já vi que a precipitação será uma lotaria e situações como a do último 10 de Janeiro poderão repetir-se, agora em que cotas é que já não há certezas. O IM coloca a Sul (que é onde há precipitação, até ver) os 500m como ponto de referencia e deixa em aberto a possibilidade de cotas mais baixas. tudo dependerá da precipitação, do vento e das horas do dia. A nebulosidade entrará a que horas? É que da última vez foi de encomenda, o Sol a nascer e o céu a nublar-se, ajudando assim a que as temperaturas não se disparem.

Amanhã só com nowcasting, olho na janela e outro no radar 

Se a precipitação fosse como indica o Hirlam do AEMET espanhol era um fartote .

O David sf, Rozzo e Stormy, que digam de sua sabedoria!


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

cova beira disse:


> run das 12  do hirlam coloca precipitacao mais a  norte e mais tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este mapa é interessante, pois aquela mancha "traseira" será a oclusão do sistema, como que uma "segunda vaga" de precipitação já no ar frio instalado. É a maior esperança para parte de nós, pois em configuração é muito semelhante a 29 Jan 2006, onde tivémos a primeira passagem mais forte em chuva essencialmente, e a oclusão depois já mergulhada no frio a dar o nevão, e até sub-estimado em quantidades de precipitação.

Mas calma, vamos ser realistas, pode ser parecido em formato, mas certamente com bastante menos frio em todos os níveis.. Logo.. Altamente improvável de algo minimamente parecido na prática!!!

As cotas do IM parecem-me razoáveis, e gostei do deixarem a "porta aberta" a cotas menores em aguaceiros fortes, parece-me boa linguagem desta vez..

Olhando para o GFS não dava cotas menores a 600m no litoral, e menores a 300/400m no interior, mas é só um modelo, e outros na verdade parecem mais "generosos" no frio..


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

o nevao de segunda comeca a ser muito provavel penso que so nao acontecerá se a depressao for desviada novamente demasiado para sul poderemos ter bastantes centimetros de neve aqui na zona da covilha


amanha quase certo que algumas zonas do alentejo tambem tenham neve


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Não tenho acesso aos perfis, não sei porque é que no telemóvel dá erro, mas pelos diagramas Meteopt acho que melhorou muito, mas mesmo muito, a possibilidade de neve amanhã de manhã. A temperatura a 850 hpa desceu cerca de 2 graus em relação à última run. Haverá mais de 3 mm entre as 6h e as 9h, com -1,1 a 850 hpa e cerca de 2 à superfície (que, por experiência vão acabar por ser perto de 1, o GFS costuma falhar por 1 grau a mais). Isto para Portel, vai depender da humidade e da temperatura a que é formada a neve, e isso tem que se ver nos perfis. Em Elvas, a precipitação parece presa por pouco. E há a oclusão que o Rozzo referiu, que abre a possibilidade de neve também para o fim do dia. Isto tudo se o GFS estiver certo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

trepkos disse:


> Eu acho que quanto mais vocês sobem mais doi a queda, não deveriam criar tantas expectativas, pois pode não nevar em lado nenhum e depois vêm para aqui expressar as frustrações e zangar-se com não sei quem, talvez Deus.
> 
> Não se esqueçam que não vivemos no Norte da Europa, vai ser um evento com alguma chuva, frio mas pouco mais que isso... neve? talvez uns farrapos.



Só estou a basear me nos modelos e previsoes...
Tudo indica que vai nevar nessa zona..

e ja agora aqui ficam a previsao para as proximas horas em  *Montemor- Evora*!










Ainda tens duvidas a tao poucas horas??

Os meus cumprimentos


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

Sou novo neste forum e aproveito para desejar uma boa sorte ao pessoal do sul e aproveitem se tiverem sorte.


----------



## Tempo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Só estou a basear me nos modelos e previsoes...
> Tudo indica que vai nevar nessa zona..
> 
> e ja agora aqui ficam a previsao para as proximas horas em  *Montemor- Evora*!
> ...




E para Torres Vedras existe alguma possibilidade, em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 foi lindoooooooooooo! Quero mais!


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Sou nouvo aqui, mas já vai para muitos meses que sigo este forum. Segundo o Site Freemeteo, haverá neve para várias localidades do distrito de Évora, nomeadamente aqui na zona de Arraiolos.  http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2271489&la=18 Qual a vossa opinião sobre isto? !

Thanks


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

sim é possivel apesar de achar que quanto mais para o interior melhor..
mas acho que da maneira como estao os modelos vai ser possivel ver uns flocos nessa zona, a temperatura e a precipitaçao estao ideais agora resta esperar..

sinceramente ate acho a temperatura maxima bem baixa para esses lados...


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sim é possivel apesar de achar que quanto mais para o interior melhor..
> mas acho que da maneira como estao os modelos vai ser possivel ver uns flocos nessa zona, a temperatura e a precipitaçao estao ideais agora resta esperar..
> 
> sinceramente ate acho a temperatura maxima bem baixa para esses lados...



No passado dia 10 de Janeiro também tivemos alguma neve por aqui, até por volta das 10h da manha, e as temperaturas eram um pouco mais altas, principalmente a máxima, a minhima era em algumas décimas. Resta-nos esperar .


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

*[um pouco de off-topic]* o bom destes eventos, é que aparecem de imediato novos users e isso só enriquece cada vez mais este EXCELENTE Fórum de Meteorologia
Desde já as boas vindas ao "Tempo", ao "Sulman" e ao "davidazevedo" que a partir de hoje comecem a partilhar os vossos dados e relatos das vossas zonas *[ fim de off-topic]*
*
Em relação ao Tópico em si, gostaria de perguntar aos users mais experientes, se é possível alguma surpresa para as minhas bandas.*


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

squidward disse:


> *[um pouco de off-topic]* o bom destes eventos, é que aparecem de imediato novos users e isso só enriquece cada vez mais este EXCELENTE Fórum de Meteorologia
> Desde já as boas vindas ao "Tempo", ao "Sulman" e ao "davidazevedo" que a partir de hoje comecem a partilhar os vossos dados e relatos das vossas zonas *[ fim de off-topic]*
> *
> Em relação ao Tópico em si, gostaria de perguntar aos users mais experientes, se é possível alguma surpresa para as minhas bandas.*




eu não sou experiente nesta matéria mas acho que nesta altura do campeonato é esperar e ver para crer!!


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

squidward disse:


> *[um pouco de off-topic]* o bom destes eventos, é que aparecem de imediato novos users e isso só enriquece cada vez mais este EXCELENTE Fórum de Meteorologia
> Desde já as boas vindas ao "Tempo", ao "Sulman" e ao "davidazevedo" que a partir de hoje comecem a partilhar os vossos dados e relatos das vossas zonas *[ fim de off-topic]*
> *
> Em relação ao Tópico em si, gostaria de perguntar aos users mais experientes, se é possível alguma surpresa para as minhas bandas.*



Desde já obrigado pela recepção, quanto à questão em si, segundo o freemeteo haverá saraiva com temperaturas entre os 3º e os 4º aproximadamente. http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2270023&la=18


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Sulman disse:


> Desde já obrigado pela recepção, quanto à questão em si, segundo o freemeteo haverá saraiva com temperaturas entre os 3º e os 4º aproximadamente. http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2270023&la=18



Atençao que acho que isso ainda é da run das 18 vai ser actualizado la por volta das 19 horas para melhor pelo menos é o que os modelos indicam...
se estivesse na tua situaçao teria motivos para 
factor altitude vai estar bem presente amanha...


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Atençao que acho que isso ainda é da run das 18 vai ser actualizado la por volta das 19 horas para melhor pelo menos é o que os modelos indicam...
> se estivesse na tua situaçao teria motivos para
> factor altitude vai estar bem presente amanha...



 Também concordo com essa prespectiva, é preciso ter esperança. em 2006 quem dizia que teriamos um nevão aqui. Mas o facto e que nevou todo o dia com -5 de minima e -1 de maxima. Tudo é possivel com a meteorologia.


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

evora e faro em alerta amarelo por causa da neve

fonte IM


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Fev 2010 às 17:42)

Nao se pode perder a esperança. Quando começou a nevar em Famalicão no dia 10 janeiro, estavam quase 5º. Por isso.......


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

O meu distrito ja está em amarelo! hzhzh


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 17:56)

Sulman disse:


> O meu distrito ja está em amarelo! hzhzh



´So o teu 

E com alerta amarelo para chuva forte, faz-me sonhar mais alto ainda... venha desse laranja para precipitação forte em forma de neve nas serras algarvias!! 

Amanha lá estarei em Alcaria do Cume!!


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

em 2006 a neve foi de norte para sul....

desta vez talvez seja ao contrário....


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

]ToRnAdO[;196886 disse:
			
		

> ´So o teu
> 
> E com alerta amarelo para chuva forte, faz-me sonhar mais alto ainda... venha desse laranja para precipitação em forma de neve nas serras algarvias!!
> 
> Amanha lá estarei em Alcaria do Cume!!



Alerta de neve para ÉVora já é a segunda vez este ano, agora para o distrio de Faro não me lembro de tal situação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Sulman disse:


> Alerta de neve para ÉVora já é a segunda vez este ano, agora para o distrio de Faro não me lembro de tal situação.



Já é o segundo este ano


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

]ToRnAdO[;196890 disse:
			
		

> Já é o segundo este ano



Obrigado pela informação, não me lembrava mesmo. Vamo la ver como corre o dia amanha. Ja sebemos que so neva até as 8:59h depois para nesse mesmo instante! haha, segundo o freemeteo para arraiolos, haverá neve ainda pelas 12h


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Não é claro, mas ao que tudo indica o cenário de neve para a capital está consideravelmente afastado, talvez algum sleet, mas não muito mais. Interessante e raro, a temperatura descer tanto quando entra a chuva, isto no litoral é raro no Outono/Inverno.

Mas que vai estar fresquinho lá isso vai  e no interior então, o cenário é muito mais favorável a possíveis surpresas.


----------



## carollinalmeida (11 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Interessantes as previsões  Alguém sabe se teremos sorte por estas bandas ou se só os do sul poderão ser contemplados?


----------



## Brito (11 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

boas...

sou novo por aqui  será que amanha haverá alguma surpresa por estes lados ?


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

Brito disse:


> boas...
> 
> sou novo por aqui  será que amanha haverá alguma surpresa por estes lados ?



bem vindo...

em seia não me parece..... 

o evento será mais do ribatejo para sul


----------



## Brito (11 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

tudo é possivel...

bem que aqui frio não falta agora precipitação só lá para segunda segundo os modelos


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Brito disse:


> boas...
> 
> sou novo por aqui  será que amanha haverá alguma surpresa por estes lados ?



Aqui para a nossa zona vai ser difícil por falta de precipitação agora para segunda feira ainda podemos ter alguma esperança. ( Bem vindo passa pelo tópico das apresentações  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html  )


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Sulman disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, não me lembrava mesmo. Vamo la ver como corre o dia amanha. Ja sebemos que so neva até as 8:59h depois para nesse mesmo instante! haha, segundo o freemeteo para arraiolos, haverá neve ainda pelas 12h



Segundo a GFS do Meteociel será até as 13:00h!


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2010 às 18:58)

Com a Providência Cautelar interposta pelo S.Pedro  no sentido 
do impedimento de qualquer tipo de  precipitação  para toda a região
Norte e Centro e para todo o fim de semana, as atenções centram-se agora 
nas regiões mais meridionais do Continente.
Desde logo o comunicado 47 / 2010 do IM  
para chuva temporariamente forte para o distrito de Faro
entre as 10 e as 16 h de amanhã e para os distritos de Évora e Faro 
a possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 500 m entre as 03 e as 09 h
(próxima madrugada) não descartando o IM  cotas inferiores .
Depois e levantada a Providência Cautelar para a região norte e centro,
haverá nova investida de  precipitações  com ar frio ainda instalado
na madrugada de domingo para segunda. .
Dada a distância a que  essa 2ª investida ainda se encontra, 
as especificidades e /ou particularidades estarão ainda obviamente
por descortinar.
A semana que vem ,já foi anunciada em várias runs 
com muita precipitação e algum vento mas agora os modelos “amenizam “  o agreste e “suavizam” o que até aqui foi anunciado como verdadeira 
semana de Inverno.
Resta ainda acrescentar a  todos os cenários aqui descritos, esse condimento
indispensável , essa razão para tanto fascínio, essa luz que tanto nos cativa
que  é o factor "Surpresa". 
Boas surpresas para todos ( por enquanto para os do sul ; quiçá depois
para os do centro e norte).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 18:58)

Isto pa segunda feira promete!!
Nao mudem mais sff!!


----------



## Brito (11 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

bem segundo a ultima actualização do freemeteo o caso ta mais animador 

muito frio e muita neve

mas o mais provavel e ser tudo retirado

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2734215&la=18


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

E depois da depressão de amanhã, atenção para a frente de domingo/segunda, o ECM está cada vez melhor, mantém a iso 0 a 850 hpa por muito mais tempo, ao contrário do GFS que mete a +4 até ao Tejo. O ECM está cada vez mais parecido com 10 de Janeiro. E já sabemos que este ano o ECM está muito mais fiável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Esta saida em relação á semana do carnaval está uma desgraça ( para quêm gosta de chuva como eu) tirou muita precipitação em portugal, e eu a pensar que ia ser uma semana de festa mas pelos vistos se continuar assim..., bem adiante, amanhã é que vai ser bonito no sul.


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta saida em relação á semana do carnaval está uma desgraça ( para quêm gosta de chuva como eu) tirou muita precipitação em portugal, e eu a pensar que ia ser uma semana de festa mas pelos vistos se continuar assim..., bem adiante, amanhã é que vai ser bonito no sul.




meu amigo, por mim fica proibido chover terça quarta e quinta feira na próxima semana


----------



## mirra (11 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Vamos esperar pela run das 18 ... 
pode ser que aqui para o norte haja uma surpresa.

embora nao me pareça muito. O ano passado, foi deste genero, uma surpresa


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

Fantástico este meteograma para Bragança!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Fantástico este meteograma para Bragança!
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027




Não se podem queixar..... este ano já lá nevou muitas vezes


----------



## mirra (11 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

cardu disse:


> não pode ser sempre neve em Bragança



Sabes que norte é norte... é sempre possivel do nada aparecerem uns aguaceiros


----------



## Brito (11 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

a partir de amanha até ao longo da semana que vem haverá frio com fartura segundo o gfs 

um dia interessante será segunda e manhã de terça, se tudo se manter como está

certo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

cardu disse:


> meu amigo, por mim fica proibido chover terça quarta e quinta feira na próxima semana



Tudo bem, mas era mais bonito se o carnaval este ano tivesse animação nos céus.


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Srgundo o gfs o frio vai continuar durante a semana de carnaval que ai vem...

grande mudança repentina, que ainda ontem apontava para uma depressao com ventos de sul.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

David sf disse:


> Não tenho acesso aos perfis, não sei porque é que no telemóvel dá erro, mas pelos diagramas Meteopt acho que melhorou muito, mas mesmo muito, a possibilidade de neve amanhã de manhã. A temperatura a 850 hpa desceu cerca de 2 graus em relação à última run. Haverá mais de 3 mm entre as 6h e as 9h, com -1,1 a 850 hpa e cerca de 2 à superfície (que, por experiência vão acabar por ser perto de 1, o GFS costuma falhar por 1 grau a mais). Isto para Portel, vai depender da humidade e da temperatura a que é formada a neve, e isso tem que se ver nos perfis. Em Elvas, a precipitação parece presa por pouco. E há a oclusão que o Rozzo referiu, que abre a possibilidade de neve também para o fim do dia. Isto tudo se o GFS estiver certo.



Não sei se entretanto já tiveste acesso aos ditos, em todo o caso aqui ficam:

*Run das 12h do GFS*

Para as 9 da manhã:



> *Portel:*
> File start time : 10  2 11 12  0
> File ending time: 10  2 19  0  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 9
> ...





> *Elvas:*
> File start time : 10  2 11 12  0
> File ending time: 10  2 19  0  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 9
> ...





Para o meio-dia:



> *Portel:*
> File start time : 10  2 11 12  0
> File ending time: 10  2 19  0  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 12
> ...






> *Elvas:*
> File start time : 10  2 11 12  0
> File ending time: 10  2 19  0  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:  10 2 12 12
> ...


----------



## snowstorm (11 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

De acordo com o freemeteo, para viseu, onde vou passar o Carnaval a previsão é esta 






O Weather Underground dá isto:





Em que ficamos?


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

Obrigado pelos perfis. São excelentes, muito pouca humidade a níveis baixos e médios. Creio que se a temperatura à superfície o permitir e o GFS estiver certo pode dar neve em todas as cotas até ao meio dia, isto no distrito de Évora e sul de Portalegre.


----------



## FJC (11 Fev 2010 às 20:22)

Boa noite

Tenho estado a ler atentamente os vossos posts e comecei a pensar de uma situação que quase sempre acontece quando vêm "estas" frentes, que nos podem um bom evento meteorológico.

Muitas delas, à ultima da hora, costumam desviar-se ou mais para norte (quando está para atingir a zona a norte da serra da estrela), ou mais para sul (quando está para atingir a zona a baixo da serra da estrela), do que inicialmente está modelado, acabando por trazer um pouco a desilusão a muitos dos seguidores. Espero muito sinceramente que desta vez tal não aconteça!

Isto é a opinião de quem muita atentamente segue este grande fórum.
Boa sorte aos possíveis beneficiados.
cumprimentos


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

O freemeteo ja não está a dar um volume de neve como estava a dar á horas atrás, mas a previsão de neve mantém-se, pelo menos até ás 13h


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

cardu disse:


> Não se podem queixar..... este ano já lá nevou muitas vezes



Sim isso é verdade..e provavelmente vai voltar a nevar, este meteograma não me preocupa muito pois é baseado nas saídas do GFS...


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

David sf disse:


> Obrigado pelos perfis. São excelentes, muito pouca humidade a níveis baixos e médios. Creio que se a temperatura à superfície o permitir e o GFS estiver certo pode dar neve em todas as cotas até ao meio dia, isto no distrito de Évora e sul de Portalegre.



De nada!  O modelo espanhol hirlam é que era, se a precipitação que lá mostra acontecesse ainda íamos aproveitar parte da madrugada do Sábado e até a manhã, quando teríamos muito mais frio em altura!


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 20:43)

actioman disse:


> De nada!  O modelo espanhol hirlam é que era, se a precipitação que lá mostra acontecesse ainda íamos aproveitar parte da madrugada do Sábado e até a manhã, quando teríamos muito mais frio em altura!



a que horas sai a proxima run?


----------



## snowstorm (11 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

Ninguém me ajuda a compreender?



snowstorm disse:


> De acordo com o freemeteo, para viseu, onde vou passar o Carnaval a previsão é esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 20:52)

joao henriques disse:


> a que horas sai a proxima run?



Às 21h30. mas normalmente não é muito credível. As melhores são a das 00h (que sai às 03h30) e a das 12h (que sai às 15h30).

Mas nesta altura dos acontecimentos já não são de extrema importância, agora é ir olhando para o termómetro, céu e radar!


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

E esperar que a sorte esteja do nosso lado e traga neve de volta ao Alentejo, pela 2º vez este ano!! Tudo aponta que sim!


----------



## Zapiao (11 Fev 2010 às 20:57)

actioman disse:


> Às 21h30. mas normalmente não é muito credível. As melhores são a das 00h (que sai às 03h30) e a das 12h (que sai às 15h30)


Ja agora explica pq razao isso acontece? Nao deveriam ser todas iguais na info released?


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Sulman disse:


> E esperar que a sorte esteja do nosso lado e traga neve de volta ao Alentejo, pela 2º vez este ano!! Tudo aponta que sim!



sera que santarem tambem e possivel nevar?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Quero ver essas fotos!!!! :P


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

Aqui para a minha zona talvez segunda feira seja o dia D  digo talvez pois ontem estava previsto uma meganevão para amanhã e todos já vimos o que vai acontecer  

Esta sinóptica é qualquer coisa de fenomenal espero que se mantenha e que o centro depressionário não dance muito


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Sulman disse:


> E esperar que a sorte esteja do nosso lado e traga neve de volta ao Alentejo, pela 2º vez este ano!! Tudo aponta que sim!



Há possibilidades, mas nem tudo indica que sim. A baixa humidade prevista para os níveis médios e baixos é excelente indicativo. A precipitação forma-se em níveis altos da atmosfera, com temperaturas abaixo dos 10 graus negativos. A máxima temperatura a todos os níveis está abaixo dos 3 graus, e todas as camadas com temperaturas positivas têm humidade inferior a 60%, pelo que há possibilidades de a neve não derreter até chegar ao solo.


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Srgundo o gfs o frio vai continuar durante a semana de carnaval que ai vem...
> 
> grande mudança repentina, que ainda ontem apontava para uma depressao com ventos de sul.



e para o baixo alentejo?


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

joao henriques disse:


> sera que santarem tambem e possivel nevar?



Com um pouco de sorte ao fim do dia de amanhã, se houver precipitação.


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

fragoso6 disse:


> e para o baixo alentejo?



Depende do sítio. Em Beja é possível ao início da manhã.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja agora explica pq razao isso acontece? Nao deveriam ser todas iguais na info released?



Eu não te sei responder ao porquê, apenas vejo que nessa run das 18h aparecem muitos devaneios, de repente retira ou acrescenta frio, ou o mesmo para a precipitação, ou ainda pior recoloca as depressões ou anticiclone noutro local, coisas deste género, que não se viam na rsaída antecedente das 12h nem na precedente das 00h. Talvez seja uma forma de experimentar do modelo, de ir à procura de coisas raras .


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

David sf disse:


> Depende do sítio. Em Beja é possível ao início da manhã.



castro verde,no ano passado nevou,entre as 6e30 e 7


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

Amanha vou rumar para Ponte de Lima... Irei lá estar até Domingo.
Espero tempo seco e frio... nada mais...


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

fragoso6 disse:


> castro verde,no ano passado nevou,entre as 6e30 e 7



Está demasiado a sudoeste. Não deverá ser possível


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

David sf disse:


> Está demasiado a sudoeste. Não deverá ser possível



castro verde?
mais para o interior?


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

fragoso6 disse:


> castro verde?
> mais para o interior?



se pode nevar em beja tb em castro e possivel,esta a 245 metos altitude e ja se sente o frio de nordeste


----------



## Brito (11 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

concordo contigo spiritmind....

se tudo se manter la para segunda-feira será um nevão em grande


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Pela vossa experiência, a que horas começará a precipitação aqui no distrito de Évora?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Sulman disse:


> Pela vossa experiência, a que horas começará a precipitação aqui no distrito de Évora?




Tens de ir acompanhando o radar do IM...   Sei que a neblusidade ja esta a entrar e o vento está fraco de N... boas mudaças em relação a vento por aqui!!

Eu acho é que precipitação está a entrar depressa demais... assim não sei não sei!!


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Sulman disse:


> Pela vossa experiência, a que horas começará a precipitação aqui no distrito de Évora?



aproxima run nao devia ja ter saido?a run das 18?


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

joao henriques disse:


> aproxima run nao devia ja ter saido?a run das 18?



Está a sair.
www.meteociel.com


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

Bem... continua bom, muito bom...

Segundo GFS da Meteociel, a possibilidade de neve continua... embora retirasse um pouco...

Agora é a olho e relatos!!


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

]ToRnAdO[;197002 disse:
			
		

> Bem... continua bom, muito bom...
> 
> Segundo GFS da Meteociel, a possibilidade de neve continua... embora retirasse um pouco...
> 
> Agora é a olho e relatos!!



podias ver o grafico de castro verde,beja.k axas?da neve?
sff


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

Um delírio do gfs a 96h  nunca este rectângulo plantado a beira mar veria uma situação destas


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2010 às 22:12)

Por mim não mexia mais, este cenário das Run das 18 seria belíssimo!









Esta convergência agrada-me!

Se a run das18 se cumprisse não seria um dia mas sim uma semana memorável!


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

spiritmind disse:


> Um delírio do gfs a 96h  nunca este rectângulo plantado a beira mar veria uma situação destas



Olha aqui um delírio muito parecido...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

fragoso6 disse:


> podias ver o grafico de castro verde,beja.k axas?da neve?
> sff



A possibilidade esta lá dai a ocorrer agora so vendo... estou na espectativa como tu... e que haja os primeiros relatos para ver como entra a cena...

Agora so relatos e esperar para ver


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

Para mim isso não é delírio isso já está quase confirmado para segunda e terça  amanha e madrugada de Sábado a hipótese de neve está muito forte no interior do Alentejo acima dos 400/500m podendo  cair mesmo abaixo dos 400m num possivel pós frontal no final do dia e madrugada de Sábado. As máximas não vão passar dos 6 ou 7ºc mesmo no Litoral


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olha aqui um delírio muito parecido...



sera possivel nevar no ribatejo?


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite.

então este ultima run que tal vai para o norte? não entendo muito da "poda2 como se diz em cinfães  mas vejo que haverá frio na superfície, e precipitação? gostaria de ver pr la uma nevesinha, há possibilidade?? estamos a 600 mts de altitude...

Bom fim de semana grandes fotos ai para sul... vão ser brindados com grandes carros alegóricos...


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

joao henriques disse:


> sera possivel nevar no ribatejo?



Não, um bom nevão vai cair apenas no interior Norte e Centro a cotas médias nesse inicio de semana, no resto do território é chuva e granizo e trovoada em especial no Sul


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

white_wolf disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> então este ultima run que tal vai para o norte? não entendo muito da "poda2 como se diz em cinfães  mas vejo que haverá frio na superfície, e precipitação? gostaria de ver pr la uma nevesinha, há possibilidade?? estamos a 600 mts de altitude...
> 
> Bom fim de semana grandes fotos ai para sul... vão ser brindados com grandes carros alegóricos...



Ai no Norte vai ser só mesmo nos primeiros dias da semana que vem...amanha vão ter de se contentar com os relatos do Sul


----------



## cardu (11 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

miguel disse:


> Ai no Norte vai ser só mesmo nos primeiros dias da semana que vem...amanha vão ter de se contentar com os relatos do Sul





amanhã ao fim do dia ainda pode nevar em santarem mas se houver precipitação


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Sem duvida... acredito ai que vocês serão brindados com algo de anormal ai para as vossas bandas... mas analiso que ano para ano, estão a acontecer cada vez mais fenómenos assim. Invernos muito rigorosos e verãos muito quentes. Mas ha possibilidade de neve por cá... tbm queria tirar umas fotos!! lol


----------



## joao henriques (11 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

white_wolf disse:


> Sem duvida... acredito ai que vocês serão brindados com algo de anormal ai para as vossas bandas... mas analiso que ano para ano, estão a acontecer cada vez mais fenómenos assim. Invernos muito rigorosos e verãos muito quentes. Mas ha possibilidade de neve por cá... tbm queria tirar umas fotos!! lol



bem os meus amigos ja me chamam maluco por estar sempre a falar de meteorologia,agora entao amanha vou passar o dia a olhar para o ceu para ver se cai algum floco de neve em santarem!se acontecer o evento ja me começão a dar mais ouvidos se não nevar vou ser  internado no julio de matos!


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

joao henriques disse:


> bem os meus amigos ja me chamam maluco por estar sempre a falar de meteorologia,agora entao amanha vou passar o dia a olhar para o ceu para ver se cai algum floco de neve em santarem!se acontecer o evento ja me começão a dar mais ouvidos se não nevar vou ser  internado no julio de matos!



lol,a mim tambem amanha vou a lisboa vamos a ver se neva,tou a ver nmo satelite a frente esta a despersar


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Segunda-feira poderá ser um dia de muita neve para todo o interior norte e centro. Estava desanimado porque a anterior saída das 12Z (que deveria ser das mais fiáveis) tinha tirado tudo para aqui de um assentada, e já tinha feito o mesmo no dia de ontem, mas salvo surpresa de última hora parece que sempre teremos alguma precipitação. Na região centro precipitação não vai faltar mas infelizmente com o inconveniente de que o frio em altura será "desalojado" bem mais cedo e a neve em principio deverá passar a chuva ao longo do dia. Ainda assim deve dar um grande nevão, mais de 10 cm muito provavelmente. Já a nordeste, a temperatura a 850 hPa não fica positiva em nenhum momento e com todo o frio dos dias anteriores espero que tudo o que caia seja em forma de neve.

Fico na expectativa do que poderá acontecer amanhã no sul, mas não espero grandes surpresas.


----------



## netfalcon (11 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

fragoso6 disse:


> lol,a mim tambem amanha vou a lisboa vamos a ver se neva,tou a ver nmo satelite a frente esta a despersar



Malta eu sou novo aqui e preciso que me digam uma coisa. Se já está a dispersar significa que amanha não vai haver precipitação? E que amanha tenho uma actividade de exteriores e não dava muito jeito chover (ou nevar). Acham que ainda muda e não chove aqui em Évora?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

Analisando as últimas saídas, penso que para amanhã mantenho a cota de 600 metros no interior do Alentejo, com uma pequena janela entreaberta para alguma surpresa contudo mais improvável que provável. 

Para 2ªfeira continuam as previsões de um bom nevão no interior norte e centro acima dos 600 metros (800 mais próximo do litoral). Nalgumas anteriores saídas tinha retirado o extremo nordeste mas agora voltou a colocar. Dadas as ainda longas horas que faltam, cautela para já é a atitude sensata.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

netfalcon disse:


> Malta eu sou novo aqui e preciso que me digam uma coisa. se já está a dispersar significa que amanha nao vai haver precipitacao? e que amanha tenho uma actividade de exteriores e nao dava muito geito chover (ou nevar). acham que ainda muda e nao chove aqui em Évora?
> Cumprimentos



Conta com chuva!!principalmente ao fim da manha, Com muita sorte algo mais agua neve ou neve mesmo mas isso já é mais difícil mas não é impossível!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 23:24)

Bem, segundo o RADAR DOPPLER parece que a 1º banda de precipitação está a entrar em territorio algarvio, em Sagres...

Isto preocupa-me


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

]ToRnAdO[;197038 disse:
			
		

> Bem, segundo o RADAR DOPPLER parece que a 1º banda de precipitação está a entrar em territorio algarvio, em Sagres...
> 
> Isto preocupa-me



preocupa em quê?


----------



## excalibas (11 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Amanhã parece que os avisos se inverteram!
Neve no algarve e nada em Bragança?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

fragoso6 disse:


> preocupa em ke?



A chuva está a chegar cedo demais. Temperatura ainda está elevada, há muita humidade e o vento de E  ainda não rodou definitavemente!!


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

]ToRnAdO[;197043 disse:
			
		

> A chuva está a chegar cedo demais. Temperatura ainda está elevada, há muita humidade e o vento de E  ainda não rodou definitavemente!!



Ainda demora a chegar; vem devagar e uma frente que vem com pouco vento.


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

fragoso6 disse:


> ainda demora a xegar vem devagar e uma frente k vem cm pc vento



Estão 7 graus em Beja e 5 em Évora.


----------



## Chingula (11 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Desculpem-me o reparo, mas tenho visto muitas vezes referido o termo "água neve" ora sendo a neve água (cristalizada) no estado sólido, existindo em Meteorologia o termo neve fundida ou para outras situações chuva congelada acho que podíamos rever a utilização incorrecta de determinados termos...
Outra questão, dentro do tema em discussão...olhando para o perfil proposto pelo Centro Europeu, para Lisboa 12 de Fevereiro às 12 horas existem fortes possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação de neve ou de neve fundida, próximo daquela hora, na região de Lisboa. A temperatura do ar à superfície estará entre 3ºC e 5ºC e a camada nebulosa (Nimbostrato - núvem de precipitação) para as 12 horas, acompanha a isotérmica dos 0ºC a partir dos 900 hPa...


----------



## netfalcon (11 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

dava mesmo jeito que nao chovesse muito. e que dispersa-se um bocado, uma coisa e certa, tem vindo a reduzir a intensidade se repararem, via.se la umas manchas amarelas e agora e a grande parte num azulinho.
E se forem ao MeteoMoita vêm que as cotas andam a volta dos 1200m aqui para Évora.por isso esquecam a neve


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Chingula disse:


> Desculpem-me o reparo, mas tenho visto muitas vezes referido o termo "água neve" ora sendo a neve água (cristalizada) no estado sólido, existindo em Meteorologia o termo neve fundida ou para outras situações chuva congelada acho que podíamos rever a utilização incorrecta de determinados termos...
> Outra questão, dentro do tema em discussão...olhando para o perfil proposto pelo Centro Europeu, para Lisboa 12 de Fevereiro às 12 horas existem fortes possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação de neve ou de neve fundida, próximo daquela hora, na região de Lisboa. A temperatura do ar à superfície estará entre 3ºC e 5ºC e a camada nebulosa (Nimbostrato - núvem de precipitação) para as 12 horas, acompanha a isotérmica dos 0ºC a partir dos 900 hPa...



Amanha estou a essa hora em Lisboa talvez veja neve.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Chingula disse:


> Desculpem-me o reparo, mas tenho visto muitas vezes referido o termo "água neve" ora sendo a neve água (cristalizada) no estado sólido, existindo em Meteorologia o termo neve fundida ou para outras situações chuva congelada acho que podíamos rever a utilização incorrecta de determinados termos...
> Outra questão, dentro do tema em discussão...olhando para o perfil proposto pelo Centro Europeu, para Lisboa 12 de Fevereiro às 12 horas existem fortes possibilidades de ocorrer precipitação de neve ou de neve fundida, próximo daquela hora, na região de Lisboa. A temperatura do ar à superfície estará entre 3ºC e 5ºC e a camada nebulosa (Nimbostrato - núvem de precipitação) para as 12 horas, acompanha a isotérmica dos 0ºC a partir dos 900 hPa...



Se pudesse colocar aqui o perfil, ou indicar onde o ver ficava agradecido


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

O que pode acontecer aqui para Peniche ?


----------



## Chingula (12 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

actioman disse:


> Se pudesse colocar aqui o perfil, ou indicar onde o ver ficava agradecido



Na página do I.M. (meteo.pt) na janela "OTempo" abrir "Perfis Verticais"
Existem os perfis Observados de Lajes, Funchal e Lisboa, correspondentes às sondagens aerológicas efectuadas nessas estações de altitude. Complementarmente existem projecções de Previsões...para as Cidades referidas e também Porto e Faro...retiradas das previsões do Centro Europeu.
Da previsão do perfil para Lisboa (H+36) é que inferi a opinião manifestada.


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

fragoso6 disse:


> ta a passar ao largo do algarve a frente e bom?



depois das temperaturas que o IM lançou acho quase impossivel nevar em sitios que não sejam habituaisvamos esquecer neve em lisboa,ribatejo,alentejo e muito menos algarve!so não digo impossivel para não parecer muito mal...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

Ora bem vendo os dados lançados de tarde para a temperatura prevista a meia noite e olhando para as mesmas da "check" bate certo!! 
Parece me que a zona de portel estremoz alvega estao num bom caminho para ver o elemento branco!
Nao se esqueçam que o amanhecer vai trazer surpresas..
Litoral vai ser impossivel na minha opiniao..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 00:59)

fragoso6 disse:


> axas para castro verde e possivel estao 5 graus,a 1a frente ja passou ao largo do algarve




*Castro Verde*









A meu ver vai ser um bocado complicado mas que sabe uns flocos...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 01:00)

Chingula disse:


> Na página do I.M. (meteo.pt) na janela "OTempo" abrir "Perfis Verticais"
> Existem os perfis Observados de Lajes, Funchal e Lisboa, correspondentes às sondagens aerológicas efectuadas nessas estações de altitude. Complementarmente existem projecções de Previsões...para as Cidades referidas e também Porto e Faro...retiradas das previsões do Centro Europeu.
> Da previsão do perfil para Lisboa (H+36) é que inferi a opinião manifestada.



Sim esses eu conheço, o problema esta na resolução da imagem, aquilo é sofrível de ser visto com pormenor. Obrigado na mesma!


----------



## fragoso6 (12 Fev 2010 às 01:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *Castro Verde*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tal*vez* *à*s 6 da manh*ã*? certo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

exacto hora em que a temperatura atingira o valor mais baixo mas como ves nao ira variar muito...
espero que estes graficos nao me deixem ficar mal


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Fev 2010 às 01:13)

Gosto tanto do meteograma do Freemeteo para segunda-feira para Viseu. Era bom, era...

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732265


----------



## mirra (12 Fev 2010 às 02:02)

rectifiquem-me se estou errado :

Estou a ver no satelite do IM alguma precipitação a entrar em todo o pais vindo do atlantico. errado?

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...ostdooZJf/201002120100_msg2_msg_ir_piber.jpeg


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2010 às 02:27)

mirra disse:


> rectifiquem-me se estou errado :
> 
> Estou a ver no satelite do IM alguma precipitação a entrar em todo o pais vindo do atlantico. errado?
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...ostdooZJf/201002120100_msg2_msg_ir_piber.jpeg



Muita nebulosidade mas precipitação muito fraca ou mesmo quase nula para já, efeitos de uma frente quente.







No satélite temos esta configuração, frente fria, quente e oclusa a avançar para leste/sudeste. No _"triple point"_ temos bastante instabilidade normal nestas situações, como se vê na animação de satélite,  e que deverá rumar a sudeste mas enfraquecendo provavelmente um pouco na instabilidade, vamos ver até quanto. Quanto mais activo estiver mais interessante será o dia aqui no fórum.


----------



## FJC (12 Fev 2010 às 02:44)

Pela Webcam de Burgos, dá para ir saciando o desejo....

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## mirra (12 Fev 2010 às 02:49)

Vince disse:


> Muita nebulosidade mas precipitação muito fraca ou mesmo quase nula para já, efeitos de uma frente quente.
> 
> 
> No satélite temos esta configuração, frente fria, quente e oclusa a avançar para leste/sudeste. No _"triple point"_ temos bastante instabilidade normal nestas situações, como se vê na animação de satélite,  e que deverá rumar a sudeste mas enfraquecendo provavelmente um pouco na instabilidade, vamos ver até quanto. Quanto mais activo estiver mais interessante será o dia aqui no fórum.



aumentam as esperanças


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2010 às 03:07)

Vamos lá ver se eu me entendo:
-Isto é um tópico de seguimento, previsão do tempo 
e modelos ,não?
Estou práqui a ver tanta página cheia de perguntas 
cujas respostas estavam imediatamente antes.
Bastava ler  as intervenções bem esclarecedoras que por aqui
foram aparecendo ao longo do dia dos suspeitos do costume,
que, para fortuna de  todos nós,  vão aumentando em nº e em 
disponibilidade para a intervenção,
bastava um pouco de leitura e real "seguimento" e  a maior parte das intervenções das últimas horas não fará grande sentido, uma vez que de antemão,este tópico , chat não é certamente ...Não?
Este Forum cresce dia-a-dia substancialmente.
Este Tópico, com a sua qualidade,
tem tido grande contribuição para tal.
E quantos mais somos  nesta maluqueira do tempo, mais sinto regojizo , mais usufruo do previlégio .Tantos anos que eu não falei com ninguém sobre estes meus "desvios" maluquentos meteorológicos.Falemos pois aqui.Há sempre um tópico à espera de si.
Este?   É de seguimento , previsão e modelos .
Vamos mantê-lo assim . Por favor.
( claro que esta achega nada tem a ver com os últimos posts)

Com todo este frenesim lá vai esta mensagem na enxurrada  ,(do  " Será que? Não...não ...o site X diz que não , mas olha que o y diz o contrário ... e eu? vou ser bafejado?...não não...isto não vai dar em nada...) como já foram hoje na enxurrada deste desassossego , excelsos  posts..


Quanto ao que aí vem , por aqui vai concerteza
continuar a  andar bem informado.
Vamos entrar em   "condicões favoráveis para o crescimento do METEOPT" ,já que mais Inverno é anunciado...


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 07:16)

joao henriques disse:


> desculpem tentei colocar aqui os graficos da meteociel e não consegui



sera verdade a neve que estao a prever hoje para sul do tejo e dia14 e 15 para lisboa ribatejo etc?


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia ....
De acordo com os modelos e actualizando a informação respeitante a estes parece que na próxima Terça feira vamos assistir uma situação de pós frontal em que a precipitação se ocorrer remete-se somente ao sul do país e depois de Quarta a Sexta ventos moderados a forte de Noroeste trarão tempo frio e seco novamente em Portugal continental !!
Pois é ... venha lá então a chuva desta Sexta e Segunda que o resto ainda está extremamente incerto !!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Região Sul:
> Céu muito nublado.
> *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, que
> poderão ser de neve no final do dia no interior do Alentejo a cotas
> ...








Mais que correcta esta previsão: nota-se que o ar frio começa agora a entrar na Península de Setúbal/Sines. O ar frio instável vai progredindo de oeste para leste e chegará ao interior do Alentejo nas próximas horas; é natural que a temperatura comece agora a baixar e haja condições de forte instabilidade atmosférica, dando origem então a aguaceiros de granizo ou neve.


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Ainda que seja uma previsão a médio prazo, o GFS mostra que a frente da respectiva depressão que nos vai afectar na segunda-feira poderá novamente fazer as delícias dos que mais desejam neve, sobretudo no norte e centro do país e durante a madrugada (diminuindo gradualmente as chances deste fenómeno acontecer ao longo do dia, com a subida da temperatura).




















Apenas ligeiras diferenças separam o ECM e o GFS:

GFS







ECM


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

Lightning disse:


> Ainda que seja uma previsão a médio prazo, o GFS mostra que a frente da respectiva depressão que nos vai afectar na segunda-feira poderá novamente fazer as delícias dos que mais desejam neve, sobretudo no norte e centro do país e durante a madrugada (diminuindo gradualmente as chances deste fenómeno acontecer ao longo do dia, com a subida da temperatura).



Começo a ter sérias reservas quanto a este evento trazer mais neve ao interior beirão. O AEMet, de ontem para hoje, subiu bastante a cota para segunda-feira, no Sul de Castela e Leão e Norte da Extremadura; para Fuentes de Oñoro, junto a Vilar Formoso, ontem previam uma cota de 600 m e hoje já apontam para os 1000 m, por exemplo.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/fuentes-de-onoro-37254

E para os dias seguintes, até quinta, as cotas serão na casa dos 1200 m, quando ontem o AEMet apontava para cotas, nesses dias, entre os 700 e 800 m.

A única explicação que encontro será o recuo do ar frio mais cedo e rapidamente do que se previa. Vamos esperar por próximas actualizações, mas penso que a janela de oportunidade, para cotas médias no interior centro, será mesmo no Domingo/início da madrugada de segunda.

No nordeste transmontano o frio é capaz de ser suficiente para manter a queda de neve ainda durante todo o dia de segunda.  Ver previsão para Puebla de Sanabria, por exemplo:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/puebla-de-sanabria-49459


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

Nova Run das 12 do GFS bastante positiva para a semana que vem...mas certezas para segunda...só no domingo!


----------



## white_wolf (12 Fev 2010 às 17:02)

Boas Gente.

Então essa ultima RUn que tal foi para o norte.  Neste momento estou no Porto e registo ins 7º c.  Sei que por Cinfães a temperatura anda por volta dos 5ºc. Vou para lá hoje e só venho 3f de Carnaval para Gaia, alguém me pode dizer se terei por la o factor branco?'

Bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Na minha opinião não acho nada de especial esta saida do gfs, espero que mudem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

Para Marrocos e para o sul de Espanhã é que a previsão é muito boa.

Se nas próximas saidas metessem o mesmo para portugal é que era.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 17:57)

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

_*Previsão para Sábado*, 13 de Fevereiro de 2010

Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se
com períodos de muito nublado até ao meio da manhã na
região Sul com *ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos que serão
de neve nas serras de Monchique e de S.Mamede.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de nordeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.


Actualizado a 12 de Fevereiro de 2010 às 12:18 UTC_

Era bom era!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Olha neve forte para gondomar segundo o freemeteo pa segunda feira!!


----------



## Brito (12 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Olha neve forte para gondomar segundo o freemeteo pa segunda feira!!



era bom era  

quem sabe uma surpresa


----------



## snowstorm (12 Fev 2010 às 19:42)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Gosto tanto do meteograma do Freemeteo para segunda-feira para Viseu. Era bom, era...
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732265



Olá"
Ontem dava algo parecido, durante a manhã de hoje tiraram tudo e dava possibilidade de saraiva e neve fraca. Os valores eram diminutos.
Agora novamente "tempestade de neve"... é um tiro no escuro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Fev 2010 às 20:00)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá"
> Ontem dava algo parecido, durante a manhã de hoje tiraram tudo e dava possibilidade de saraiva e neve fraca. Os valores eram diminutos.
> Agora novamente "tempestade de neve"... é um tiro no escuro



Da última vez acertaram. Só posso fazer votos para que a previsão que fazem neste momento se concretize também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 20:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Previsão do IM para amanhã:
> 
> _*Previsão para Sábado*, 13 de Fevereiro de 2010
> 
> ...




Ecobcg, o Hirlam dá precipitação para esta noite para o Algarve com mais intensidade no Barlavento. Por isso, a esperança continua.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Que bonito!


----------



## vinc7e (12 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

Parece que a entrada prevista para segunda feira esta cada vez mais 
a sul...parece que vai acontecer o que aconteceu com a de hoje


----------



## Skizzo (12 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Olha neve forte para gondomar segundo o freemeteo pa segunda feira!!



Nao me admirava, Gondomar tem minimas bastante baixas em relação a outros concelhos do GP.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

vinc7e disse:


> Parece que a entrada prevista para segunda feira esta cada vez mais
> a sul...parece que vai acontecer o que aconteceu com a de hoje



É uma situação totalmente diferente, não descartando a hipótese que Sul terá sempre mais precipitação!


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> É uma situação totalmente diferente, não descartando a hipótese que Sul terá sempre mais precipitação!



O sul terá sempre mais precipitação, e até alguma trovoada. O norte e interior centro terão neve a cotas baixas. Claro que a depressão pode deslocar-se ligeiramente para sul nas próximas runs, até nem seria anormal, mas era necessário um cataclismo dos modelos para que possa nevar no sul ou faltar precipitação a norte. O que está em aberto é a possibilidade de neve em algumas cidades que estão na corda bamba, como Braga, Castelo Branco, Viseu ou até mesmo Portalegre.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

boas
nos proximos dias espera-se frio, e domingo poderá ocorrer algum evento de sleet/neve a cotas baixas no pré frontal e no norte.
após isto seremos afectados por uma depressão cavada que trará tempo ameno e chuva/ventos pontualmente moderados a fortes.
na 3f há possibilidade de reintensificação da baixa, para já não se esperam acontecimentos mais extremos, apenas os tipicos relacionados com o vento e chuva.
no medio e longo prazo há uma tendencia de colocar "carreiras" de depressões a progredir ás nossas latitudes, dando origem a tempo ameno e humido...talvez uma repetição do que já ocorreu em dez-jan.
espera-se no logo prazo a establilização do vortice polar no atl. norte, com vastos campos depressionarios sobre o atlantico, europa e mediterraneo, e um AA a fortalecer-se na zona dos açores-canarias-PI.
espero um retorno á tipica NAO- até finais do mes, com as cristas que invaginavam até ao polo a ficarem cada vez mais reduzidas, o AA a fortalecer-se e o AMP/AT siberiano/AT canadiano a desfalecerem.
teremos uma 2a metade do mes de fevereiro com continuos WSW, e um março com algumas situações de SW´s ou N/NE´s mas com predominio da componente W/NW/N.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

stormy disse:


> boas
> nos proximos dias espera-se frio, e domingo poderá ocorrer algum evento de sleet/neve a cotas baixas no pré frontal e no norte.
> após isto seremos afectados por uma depressão cavada que trará tempo ameno e chuva/ventos pontualmente moderados a fortes.
> na 3f há possibilidade de reintensificação da baixa, para já não se esperam acontecimentos mais extremos, apenas os tipicos relacionados com o vento e chuva.
> ...



Como é que sabes o que se vai passar em Março?...tens alguma bola de cristal? nem se sabe o que se vai passar daqui a 8 dias quanto mais daqui a um mês! E descupem-me este off-topic mas eu sou mesmo céptico em relação à possibidade de previsões a longo prazo...muito mais quando utilizamos apalavra "teremos"...seria mais sensato dizer poderemos ter...


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Como é que sabes o que se vai passar em Março?...tens alguma bola de cristal? nem se sabe o que se vai passar daqui a 8 dias quanto mais daqui a um mês! E descupem-me este off-topic mas eu sou mesmo céptico em relação à possibidade de previsões a longo prazo...muito mais quando utilizamos apalavra "teremos"...seria mais sensato dizer poderemos ter...




sabes, eu tambem não gosto muito de sazonais...normalmente os modelos sasonais são muito tendenciosos...parciais, dao ideia de estarem viciados ao colocar sempre calor, frio, chuva, seca....
mas por vezes há situações que se destacam, por serem menos comuns, talvez se não tivessem ocorrido tantas depressões de 980-990hpa antes de 23/dez, alguem teria notado naquela de 987hpa e inferido que de facto haveriam condições para ocorrer algo que não se esperava
a norma, o habito tira um pouco de juizo critico ás pessoas, esconde-lhes os detalhes
eu, observando o actual padrão, comparando com outros parecidos que já presenciei, consigo, neste momento, afirmar com alguma segurança que esta primavera será, primeiro chuvosa e amena, tendendo para o quente no final e que o verão será quente, talvez similar a 03-04
este padrão actual é para mim familiar e tenho um feeling...tipo quase que persistentemente noto pequenas mudanças que fortalecem a minha ideia, por ex, com um PDO- terás aguas frias no pacifico, com maior estabilidade de niveis baixos o que resultará num bom cinturão anticiclonico, esse cinturão deverá manter as baixas termicas no interior americano estendeno-se ao atlantico, dado isto o AA deverá preferir localizaçoes mais estaveis a NE, portanto sobre ou a norte de PI, num bloqueio eficaz.
as anomalias termicas no atlantico não serão muito relevantes, pelo que, espero um AA forte mas não demasiado, portanto um retorno a um padrão modesto de NAO neutra.
o sol esta a aumentar o input de energia, ou seja, esta a ficar mais activo.
o jet que tem andado meio "aparvalhado" talvez acabe por estabilizar um pouco (apesar do verao ser normalmente muito instavel no que toca á circulação nas medias e altas latitudes do HN).
a causa desta instabilidade no inverno foi a instabilidade no outono ( tudo começou em set-out), desde cedo grandes trocas de energia se mantiveram entre o polo e o equador, esta actividade simplesmente destruiu os bloqueios...na primavera/verao o normal é q entremos numa fase estavel de reorganização depois da barafunda..
normalmente só se determina um padrão para uma estação quando se esta perto da transição para essa estação e começam-se a denotar certas tendencias, que são impossiveis de determinar para outra altura, por ex. se o outono foi instavel isso nao nos diz nada sobre o verao prox, mas diz-nos algo sobre o inverno..
portanto estes entre outros factores levam-me a ter as certezas suficientes para expor aqui a minha ideia da "coisa"

nos proximos dias, como as depressões parecem deslocar-se para sul, e o jet ainda está fraco ( o que pode ter efeitos imprevisiveis)...talvez possam ocorrer surpresas...começo a achar interessantes algumas baixas modeladas...
no medio prazo o ecm e GFS manteem uma situação de vortice polar a norte e storm track entre o leste americano e a europa/mediterraneo, e parece algo bem estavel, com a regressão das anomalias de gp/SLP na gronelandia..as cristas delgadas que se formavam devido ao fraco jet parecem estar a definhar.....


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

stormy disse:


> sabes, eu tambem não gosto muito de sasonais...normalmente os modelos sasonais são muito tendenciosos...parciais, dao ideia de estarem viciados ao colocar sempre calor, frio, chuva, seca....
> mas por vezes há situações que se destacam, por serem menos comuns, talvez se não tivessem ocorrido tantas depressões de 980-990hpa antes de 23/dez, alguem teria notado naquela de 987hpa e inferido que de facto haveriam condições para ocorrer algo que não se esperava
> a norma, o habito tira um pouco de juizo critico ás pessoas, esconde-lhes os detalhes
> eu, observando o actual padrão, comparando com outros parecidos que já presenciei, consigo, neste momento, afirmar com alguma segurança que esta primavera será, primeiro chuvosa e amena, tendendo para o quente no final e que o verão será quente, talvez similar a 03-04
> ...



Sim...da maneira como fundamentas a "coisa" realmente tens toda a legitimidade para o fazer! E sem duvida os teus posts são na minha opinão de grande utilidade ao Fórum, só que e respeitando o teu feeling acho que a "coisa" é e sempre foi demasiado complexa para que o homem, pelo menos até à data conseguisse  prever com alguma certeza o que se passará de uma estação para a outra e eu sou sincero quanto a isso, não acredito em previsões sazonais! E é perfeitamente normal que uma Primavera seja amena a tender para o quente no final e que o Verão seja quente em Portugal...o contrário é que seria de estranhar o Verão é sempre quente umas vezes mais outras menos...mas frio não é, poderão acontecer alguns dias mais frios, mas mesmo nesses dias mais frios de Verão não ligas o aquecimento! Por isso o Verão é quente e isso não é novidade! Frio está hoje em Bragança que já vamos com -3.1º!!!
E já agora só irei colocar mais 3 posts o post 1000 será guardado para anunciar a neve em Bragança...nem que seja para o ano!


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim...da maneira como fundamentas a "coisa" realmente tens toda a legitimidade para o fazer! E sem duvida os teus posts são na minha opinão de grande utilidade ao Fórum, só que e respeitando o teu feeling acho que a "coisa" é e sempre foi demasiado complexa para que o homem, pelo menos até à data conseguisse  prever com alguma certeza o que se passará de uma estação para a outra e eu sou sincero quanto a isso, não acredito em previsões sazonais! E é perfeitamente normal que uma Primavera seja amena a tender para o quente no final e que o Verão seja quente em Portugal...o contrário é que seria de estranhar o Verão é sempre quente umas vezes mais outras menos...mas frio não é, poderão acontecer alguns dias mais frios, mas mesmo nesses dias mais frios de Verão não ligas o aquecimento! Por isso o Verão é quente e isso não é novidade! Frio está hoje em Bragança que já vamos com -3.1º!!!



sim, claro
mas entende que eu não estou a ser redundante, o padrao parece pacivel de proporcionar um verao bastante quente...com alguma convecçao...se o AA ficar nas ilhas britanicas muito tempo e tivermos um bom bloqueio e fluxos de N/E continuos e associados a massas de ar quente...pode ser que se porporcione alguma onda de calor mais forte como não viamos desde ha uns anitos...
tabem algum embolsamento de ar frio a vir de norte poderia ter consequencias interessantes


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

stormy disse:


> sim, claro
> mas entende que eu não estou a ser redundante, o padrao parece pacivel de proporcionar um verao bastante quente...com alguma convecçao...se o AA ficar nas ilhas britanicas muito tempo e tivermos um bom bloqueio e fluxos de N/E continuos e associados a massas de ar quente...pode ser que se porporcione alguma onda de calor mais forte como não viamos desde ha uns anitos...
> tabem algum embolsamento de ar frio a vir de norte poderia ter consequencias interessantes



Não ponho em dúvida os argumentos que apresentas, só acho que as coisas não são lineares e de um momento para o outro tudo pode mudar...!Por isso acho que as afirmações nunca poderão ser feitas de forma imperativa mas sim como uma mera hipótese (e mais uma vez sem dúvida que não és redundante e que fundamentas e bem o que dizes, não é isso que está em questão), no entanto certezas nunca! E não vou gastar o meu post 1000 em "redundâncias" (vou guardar para a neve), e mais aínda que de certeza mais um post destes e os nossos amigos moderadores mandam-nos ir para o messenger conversar!


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

Afinal , até onde ?  (a vista alcança?)
Essa questão é sempre chão que dá uvas :
Uns julgam que pode ser mais adiante e apresentam provas
como  outrora  tal já tenha ocorrido, esquecendo as vezes que o prometido
não foi verificado ;
-outros não acreditam que se possa ver mais do que o que se vê,
sonegando esta realidade de cada vez mais ,vermos mais além.
Também acho que  Março é  um pouco lá  longe,
quanto mais o próximo Verão,
mas penso que a maior parte do Fevereiro estará traçado,
O  avanço na previsão nos  últimos 30, 40 anos  é já por si , absolutamente notável,independentemente de vermos hoje mais longe ou mais perto.
Vemos ,seguramente, uma enormidade, face ao discortinado à altura.

O que aí vem?
Para final de Domingo/Segunda ? Para daqui a nada? 
Algumas certezas , claro, já aqui  ( bem) explanadas.
Mas nas especificidades, no fundo naquilo que  por ora , estamos mais interessados,o rol  de incertezas,  que uma situação com estas  características ainda encerra  é tão vasto,
que acaba por ser o potenciador deste nosso colectivo fascínio.
Para depois deste  "daqui a nada" emocionante , para o resto da semana,
ainda há horizonte para  certezas:
Longe estará a Primavera. Que pele vai vestir  este "mais Inverno anunciado" ?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

Olhando aos modelos e tal como e muito bem o Stormy já referiu nos proximos dias teremos tempo de Inverno mas sem nada de especial  a ocorrer.
Assim teremos entre a noite de Domingo e Quarta (especialmente de manhã) a ocorrer de aguaceiros que na sua grande maioria serão bastante fracos mas com alguns periodos moderados a fortes, isto na região sul .... mas sem nada de especial.

Ao longo do tempo há uma diminuição da instabilidade, e um enfraquecimento do NAO - (de forma muito suave)
Em relação a Março para já parece que pode ser chuvoso mas é verdade que geralmente nesta estação que os modelos começam a falhar mais .....

Em relação ao cepticismo de muitos em relação aos modelos sazonais estes funcionam de forma diferentes dos modelos a 15 dias, e têm estado muito certinhos em relação ás previsões .... e se calhar muitos olham é aos sites errados.. !!
Em relação a isso somente NOAA, ECM e METOFFICE inspiram-me confiança !!

Mesmo a 15 dias os modelos tem estado muito certos em relação ás tendencias de tempo ... 

Dias com muita precipitação diária já não espero mais nada este ano (>40 mm), e parece-me que este Inverno embora chuvoso tem sido muito soft em relação a coisas extremas ....

Já fugi um bocado ao tópico fiquem bem ...


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Dias com muita precipitação diária já não espero mais nada este ano (>40 mm), e parece-me que este *Inverno embora chuvoso tem sido muito soft em relação a coisas extremas ....*



Uma ciclogénese explosiva que originou ventos superiores a 200 km/h;
Um dia com mais de 200 mm de precipitação em alguns locais da Madeira;
Um grande nevão em locais onde raramente neva, como Elvas ou Castelo Branco...

Soft em eventos extremos? Não me parece, e o inverno ainda nem acabou.

Quanto a modelos, parece quase certo um bom nevão, pricipalmente no interior centro, a cotas muito baixas, no início do evento até poderá ser a qualquer cota, e os locais acima dos 500 m a norte do Tejo deverão ter excelentes acumulações de neve. O nordeste do país terá igualmente neve, mas em menor quantidade, uma vez que a frente chegará lá com menor actividade. Não descartaria surpresas em localizações próximas do litoral a norte do Douro, mas muito menos prováveis que a 10 de Janeiro. E também é provável alguma trovoada nas regiões do sul, onde, por exemplo em Faro se esperam cerca de 70 mm (superior à normal de Fevereiro) entre a noite de Domingo e a tarde de Terça.


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

stormy disse:


> sabes, eu tambem não gosto muito de sazonais...normalmente os modelos sasonais são muito tendenciosos...parciais, dao ideia de estarem viciados ao colocar sempre calor, frio, chuva, seca....
> mas por vezes há situações que se destacam, por serem menos comuns, talvez se não tivessem ocorrido tantas depressões de 980-990hpa antes de 23/dez, alguem teria notado naquela de 987hpa e inferido que de facto haveriam condições para ocorrer algo que não se esperava
> a norma, o habito tira um pouco de juizo critico ás pessoas, esconde-lhes os detalhes
> eu, observando o actual padrão, comparando com outros parecidos que já presenciei, consigo, neste momento, afirmar com alguma segurança que esta primavera será, primeiro chuvosa e amena, tendendo para o quente no final e que o verão será quente, talvez similar a 03-04
> ...



Concordo que, analisando as teleconxeões e a dinâmica actual da atmosfera se possa estabelecer uma tendência para as semanas seguintes. Mas acho que para além do mês, mês e meio, é futurologia. Referes a PDO- como a causadora de um verão quente e convectivo. Ora, como o nome indica essa teleconexão tem variabilidade decadal, geralmente muda de sinal de 20 em 20 anos, ou até mais, e certamente que não teremos 20 verões quentes consecutivos. Estabelecer uma previsão para o verão quando, por exemplo, o Niño da região 3.4 para Julho, tanto pode ser de +2 como de -0,5 é pôr a carroça à frente dos bois. Quando ainda não há sequer uma tendência definida para todas as teleconexões, não se podem estabelecer tendências para as condições atmosféricas numa dada região.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

David sf disse:


> Uma ciclogénese explosiva que originou ventos superiores a 200 km/h;
> Um dia com mais de 200 mm de precipitação em alguns locais da Madeira;
> Um grande nevão em locais onde raramente neva, como Elvas ou Castelo Branco...
> 
> ...



Se eu digo *Já não espero, quer dizer já não espero*, e não ocorreram fenómenos extremos no sentido mais de precipitação, porque houve fenómenos locais mesmo aqui interessantes ..... como dei conta aqui neste espaço !!
Já agora referia-me aqui ao Algarve e mesmo ao sul porque de resto não sei ... e por isso quer dizer* já não espero e não tive ....*
Sei que na madeira ocorreram mais de 200 mm de precipitação em 24h e nos Açores provavelmente também ....
E na Serra da Estrela provavelmente também e no Porto num dia houve mais de 130 mm, tendo repetido quase esse valor mais uma ou duas vezes....
Sei muito bem que houve episódeo de vento de 200 km no litoral Oeste numa faixa de 30 km !!
Sei tb que houve os denominados pela imprensa de "mini-tornados" muito localizados ... mesmo aqui no sul
Sei que nevou no Porto ....

Sei isso tudo mas também sei que aqui no Algarve tb já tivemos noutros anos episódeos de mais de 100 mm em 24 horas e gostava de tivesse voltado a haver este ano 
Mas como isto não é tópico do "Saudosismo" nem das "Lamentações" vamos encerrar o assunto por aqui .....


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

boas
amanhã começa a chover por aqui, a meio da tarde, ainda com iso 0º e uns 4-5º em superficie....sobra uma janela de esperanças
talvez comece a chover com cotas 400-500, aqui na louriceira, subindo para 1200-1400 durante o resto da tarde e noite para 2f
depois....tempo invernal....fresco ventoso com o sul a levar com 50-100mm nos proximos 8 dias


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Se eu digo *Já não espero, quer dizer já não espero*, e não ocorreram fenómenos extremos no sentido mais de precipitação, porque houve fenómenos locais mesmo aqui interessantes ..... como dei conta aqui neste espaço !!
> Já agora referia-me aqui ao Algarve e mesmo ao sul porque de resto não sei ... e por isso quer dizer* já não espero e não tive ....*
> Sei que na madeira ocorreram mais de 200 mm de precipitação em 24h e nos Açores provavelmente também ....
> E na Serra da Estrela provavelmente também e no Porto num dia houve mais de 130 mm, tendo repetido quase esse valor mais uma ou duas vezes....
> ...



Saudosismos à parte, acho que Segunda e Terça podes ter aí pelo Algarve algum evento interessante. Quase toda a precipitação, segundo o GFS, será de origem convectiva, o centro da depressão muito próximo e com pressão baixa. Eu não descartaria que alguns locais no Algarve pudessem acumular esses 100 mm em pouco mais de 24h.


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Bem, desinteressante não serão os próximos dias para muitos. Para 2ªfeira mantém-se um cenário com o cavamento de uma depressão de Oeste. Se os timings que estão nas últimas saídas se mantiverem poderá nevar no interior norte e centro com cotas entre os 300 e 600 metros, e no centro-centro/norte penso que pode mesmo ser um evento mais significativo. Escusado será dizer que algumas coisas ainda podem mudar, embora já estejamos a uma distância confortável. 


*Vento/Pressão e T2*







Se uma depressão naquela localização nunca é boa para neve a cotas baixas e litoral porque arrastará algum calor nos níveis médios, esse facto é compensado no interior norte e centro pelo frio acumulado nas primeiras horas da madrugada e manhã de Segunda-feira, daí a importância do timing referido, da chegada da precipitação. Além disso nos níveis altos há compensação com frio, com a ISO -20 aos 500hPa a estender-se até à Madeira, e claro, há toda uma inércia da atmosfera que agora é diferente da dos últimos meses, em que havia uma inércia quente e agora temos uma inércia fria como muito bem se viu nos últimos dias.


*T500, T850 e Precipitação*






Por exemplo, um perfil promissor para a região de Viseu:







O ECMWF, não andará muito longe do GFS, talvez ligeiramente menos favorável.









No restante país o cenário não é de neve mas temos uma depressão com um cavamento ainda de assinalar, que trará ventos e instabilidade, e precipitação localizada por vezes forte quando associada ao vento e a CAPE, sobretudo a sul na noite de Domingo e 2ªfeira. Os efeitos desta depressão vão manter-se até quarta-feira de forma repartida por todo o país, mas mais significativo na metade sul.

*Animação vento e pressão *

(clicar)




*Animação Precipitação *
(clicar)








Para o final da próxima semana, desenha-se uma possível entrada marítima de norte/noroeste, a ver se anima um pouco as Serras do noroeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Estive a ver esta saida, e desculpem-me lá mas não vi grande coisa de interessante, só é mais interessante é no sul, mas peço desculpa posso ter visto mal.


----------



## Brito (13 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

esperamos para ver...

na regiao centro, o IM ja aposta cotas nos 400 metros


----------



## ACalado (13 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Estive a ver esta saida, e desculpem-me lá mas não vi grande coisa de interessante, só é mais interessante é no sul, mas peço desculpa posso ter visto mal.



Depois do post 100% elucidativo do Vince ainda dizes que não vês nada de interessante  vai la ver outra vez


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

spiritmind disse:


> Depois do post 100% elucidativo do Vince ainda dizes que não vês nada de interessante  vai la ver outra vez



A respeito de Precipitação não vejo nada de jeito, só no sul, o que me está a fazer confusão é a pressão ser tão baixa e a chuva não é grande coisa, podem-me esplicar porquê.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

stormy disse:


> boas
> amanhã começa a chover por aqui, a meio da tarde, ainda com iso 0º e uns 4-5º em superficie....sobra uma janela de esperanças
> talvez comece a chover com cotas 400-500, aqui na louriceira, subindo para 1200-1400 durante o resto da tarde e noite para 2f



Quando vi as previsões para 2a f do IM e vi cotas de 400 m mais uma vez fiquei com esperança de ver neve por aqui, pois o nevão que é recordado por aqui foi no carnaval.

Mas agora quando li o teu post vi que então 2a não parece o melhor dia.

Quais serão as hipóteses aqui para o extremo sul da beira baixa?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

Em relação ao que a malta do Norte gosta parece-me que poderão ter boas no Marão e Serra da Estrela lá para Terça !!
Mas .......

Bolas já me esquecia da noite de Domingo e qui sa Madrugada de Terça,


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A respeito de Precipitação não vejo nada de jeito, só no sul, o que me está a fazer confusão é a pressão ser tão baixa e a chuva não é grande coisa, podem-me esplicar porquê.



Desse ponto de vista a pressão só por si não quer dizer nada, não existe uma relação directa entre pressão e precipitação, interessa é toda a movimentação do ar, quer movimento horizontal quer vertical, os diversos forçamentos, humidade, temperaturas, e os diversos fenómenos que sucedem ou podem não suceder associados a uma depressão, e essas coisas não sucedem em todo o lado e da mesma forma.  Podes ter uma depressão extremamente cavada e não chover quase nada (por exemplo como sucedeu em Dezembro no Oeste) e podes ter uma depressão convectiva com pressões bastante altas, 1010hPa por exemplo, e chover torrencialmente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

Vince disse:


> Desse ponto de vista a pressão só por si não quer dizer nada, não existe uma relação directa entre pressão e precipitação, interessa é toda a movimentação do ar, quer movimento horizontal quer vertical, os diversos forçamentos, humidade, temperaturas, e os diversos fenómenos que sucedem ou podem não suceder associados a uma depressão, e essas coisas não sucedem em todo o lado e da mesma forma.  Podes ter uma depressão extremamente cavada e não chover quase nada (por exemplo como sucedeu em Dezembro no Oeste) e podes ter uma depressão convectiva com pressões bastante altas, 1010hPa por exemplo, e chover torrencialmente.



Assim o que é que ai vêm de interessante


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Assim o que é que ai vêm de interessante



Penso que o post é suficientemente explicito, mas eu não sei o que é interessante para esta ou aquela pessoa ou este ou aquele local. Falei em termos gerais, obviamente em termos de neve a coisa é interessante apenas para uns locais, em termos de chuva para outros, vento idem, etc, etc.
Neve no interior norte e centro na 2ªfeira, podendo eventualmente ser um episódio ainda significativo no centro-centro/norte, e noutras regiões vento por vezes forte e alguma chuva que poderá ser localmente forte quando associada a vento e ao CAPE, como acontece no extremo sul por exemplo de Domingo para 2ªfeira e dia de 2ªfeira. Sendo que os efeitos vão sendo repartidos pelo restante país até quarta-feira conforme a evolução da depressão, mas com menos instabilidade do que sucede por exemplo na metade ou terço sul na 2ªfeira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Vince disse:


> Penso que o post é suficientemente explicito, mas eu não sei o que é interessante para esta ou aquela pessoa ou este ou aquele local. Falei em termos gerais, obviamente em termos de neve a coisa é interessante apenas para uns locais, em termos de chuva para outros, vento idem, etc, etc.
> Neve no interior norte e centro na 2ªfeira, podendo eventualmente ser um episódio ainda significativo no centro-centro/norte, e noutras regiões vento por vezes forte e alguma chuva que poderá ser localmente forte quando associada a vento e ao CAPE, como acontece no extremo sul por exemplo de Domingo para 2ªfeira e dia de 2ªfeira. Sendo que os efeitos vão sendo repartidos pelo restante país até quarta-feira conforme a evolução da depressão, mas com menos instabilidade do que sucede por exemplo na metade ou terço sul na 2ªfeira.



há então quer dizer que só o sul é que vai ter mais festa, e no resto do pais vamos ter chuva ou aguaceiros mas menos intensos certo


----------



## Chingula (13 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

Para se ter uma ideia da quantidade de precipitação espectável ela está relacionada com o conteúdo em água precipitável da massa de ar que nos afectará.
O ar tropical tem um maior conteúdo em água precipitável que o ar polar.
Ora para o dia 15 de Fevereiro às 00 horas (último perfil disponibilizado para Lisboa, em termos de previsão - Centro Europeu) o valor de água precipitável proposto é de 21 mm...o que não sendo um valor muito elevado, para a nossa latitude, já é significativo...


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

ac_cernax disse:


> Quando vi as previsões para 2a f do IM e vi cotas de 400 m mais uma vez fiquei com esperança de ver neve por aqui, pois o nevão que é recordado por aqui foi no carnaval.
> 
> Mas agora quando li o teu post vi que então 2a não parece o melhor dia.
> 
> Quais serão as hipóteses aqui para o extremo sul da beira baixa?



ai, mais no interior, é possivel que as cotas permanecam baixas ou medias (abaixo de 800m) até á manhã de 2f
aqui na louriceira é que não, foi isso que explicitei no post anterior


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> há então quer dizer que só o sul é que vai ter mais festa, e no resto do pais vamos ter chuva ou aguaceiros mas menos intensos certo



Fim de Domingo e Segunda - Chuva em todo o Continente, intensa no Centro e Sul, moderada no restante território...Neve no interior norte e centro, vento em todo o território e trovoadas no Centro e Sul


----------



## mirra (13 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

de run para run o GFS parece insistir em baixas temperaturas para os proximos dias, associados a precipitação.
Ainda faltam algumas horas, mas tambem já não faltam muitas.
é necessario agora que as insistencias (que ja duram ha alguns "dias") agora se mantenham.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

Para Bragança não espero grande precipitação...mas para Lamego acho que poderá ser novamente notícia por uma boa acumulação!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Nao acham esta entrada muito semelhante com a de 10 de janeiro???
Eu ao que vejo na maior parte dos sites de metereologia existe uma probabilidade consideravel em termos neve em locais menos habituais..

accuweather
freemeteo
meteoblue

etc..

hmm tou com fezada que possa ver aqui uns flocos ao inicio da manha de segunda


----------



## mirra (13 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para Bragança não espero grande precipitação...mas para Lamego acho que poderá ser novamente notícia por uma boa acumulação!



de qualquer forma, sempre se espera mais para ai do que para aqui para braga !


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Tanta baixa pressão em 3 dias e somente chuva moderada a forte  domingo á noite e depois a partir de Segunda á noite é chuva fraca a moderada sendo que quantos mais dias passarem menor é a possbilidade de chuva e é desolador ver um vasto campo depressionário na Terça e Quarta gerar somente chuva fraca (2 mm em 6h)


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2010 às 16:14)

A confirmar-se esta Run das 12 do GFS o Centro e Grande parte do Norte acordará "disfarçado" de branco!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> A confirmar-se esta Run das 12 do GFS o Centro e Grande parte do Norte acordará "disfarçado" de branco!



Mas isso já vejo há vários dias quando resolveram colocar uma depressão a Oeste e outra no UK forçando uma entrada de ar muito frio .... e desta vez não vejo precipitação andando á roda de Portugal mas sim entrando e na Terça e Quarta os locais acima dos 600 metros terão neve de certeza !!


----------



## Marcos (13 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

A que horas prevem a entrada de preçipitação na madrugada de segunda? eu penso que por volta das 3 da manhã sendo de neve a partir 450 metros no interior norte e centro e penso que a partir dos 600 metros poderá haver já boas acumulações, mas claro isso depende de muitas coisas, o que acham??? será que será a ultima entrada fria este inverno???
Aqui em celorico da beira(580m) estão neste momento 2ºc ....espero ver o elemento na madrugada 2 feira ....


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

No fim do dia de Domingo, em principio, já haverá chuva


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

Aurélio disse:


> e na Terça e Quarta os locais acima dos 600 metros terão neve de certeza !!



É já amanhã à tarde, Domingo, que começa a entrar a precipitação no país, e no final da noite e início da madrugada de Segunda chegará ao interior centro onde será de neve. Última saída mais favorável, com neve a poder a chegar ao litoral norte, claro que a cotas mais altas do que no interior, talvez 600/700 metros no litoral.


----------



## joao henriques (13 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

Vince disse:


> É já amanhã à tarde, Domingo, que começa a entrar a precipitação no país, e no final da noite e início da madrugada de Segunda chegará ao interior centro onde será de neve. Última saída mais favorável, com neve a poder a chegar ao litoral norte, claro que a cotas mais altas do que no interior, talvez 600/700 metros no litoral.



existe hipotese de cair alguns flocos em leiria ou santarem na madrugada de segunda?!na run da meteociel indica essa hipotese se nao estou enganado!podia me explicar por favor !


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

Vince disse:


> É já amanhã à tarde, Domingo, que começa a entrar a precipitação no país, e no final da noite e início da madrugada de Segunda chegará ao interior centro onde será de neve. Última saída mais favorável, com neve a poder a chegar ao litoral norte, claro que a cotas mais altas do que no interior, talvez 600/700 metros no litoral.





esta run é realmente muito melhor os emsembles comecam tambem agora a estar em sintonia quanto ao frio tirou foi um pouco de precipitacao mas aqui na encosta sul da serra teremos á volta de 10 cm de neve 


Parece também que o sunnyrainy acabou mesmo por se arrepender das afirmacoes feitas no inicio da semana para quem achava que so na serra de estrela é que ia nevar .............afinal ate no alentejo voltou


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 16:53)

joao henriques disse:


> existe hipotese de cair alguns flocos em leiria ou santarem na madrugada de segunda?!na run da meteociel indica essa hipotese se nao estou enganado!podia me explicar por favor !



De acordo com o meteociel, existe essa possibilidade, mas pelo meu entender, penso que será um pouco dificil nevar em Leiria ou Santarém


----------



## joao henriques (13 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

andres disse:


> De acordo com o meteociel, existe essa possibilidade, mas pelo meu entender, penso que será um pouco dificil nevar em Leiria ou Santarém



http://images.meteociel.fr/im/3397/gfs-2-36_sws3.png     reparem nisto!nao é interessante?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

joao henriques disse:


> http://images.meteociel.fr/im/3397/gfs-2-36_sws3.png     reparem nisto!nao é interessante?



Pois, tal como eu disse, o meteociel continua a apostar na neve em Santarém, mas será dificil nevar aí.
Mas sim, é interessante, não é todos os dias que temos um modelo assim


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

joao henriques disse:


> http://images.meteociel.fr/im/3397/gfs-2-36_sws3.png     reparem nisto!nao é interessante?



Nao coloques as imagens em hotlink rapidamente ficam desactualizadas


----------



## Brito (13 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

é impressão minha ou tiraram precipitação para segunda?


----------



## joao henriques (13 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

andres disse:


> Pois, tal como eu disse, o meteociel continua a apostar na neve em Santarém, mas será dificil nevar aí.
> Mas sim, é interessante, não é todos os dias que temos um modelo assim



se amanha,ou mais propriamente na madrugada de segunda as minimas rondam os 0-2 graus com a chuva mais que certa na zona do ribatejo não é provavel nevar aqui?estarei assim muito enganado?


----------



## RMira (13 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

joao henriques disse:


> se amanha,ou mais propriamente na madrugada de segunda as minimas rondam os 0-2 graus com a chuva mais que certa na zona do ribatejo não é provavel nevar aqui?estarei assim muito enganado?



Boas,

Essas temperaturas, estando no dia de Domingo referem-se à noite de sábado para domingo (hoje à noite). Amanhã à noite em Santarém o IM aponta para mínima a rondar os 5ºC. Sinceramente penso difícil desta vez nevar em Santarém. Aliás, até mesmo no Alto Alentejo acho complicado, uma vez que a temperatura subirá aquando da entrada da frente e já antes da frente entrar não será previsível a temperatura estar abaixo dos 3ºC. Ainda assim, é para acompanhar "in loco"


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

joao henriques disse:


> se amanha,ou mais propriamente na madrugada de segunda as minimas rondam os 0-2 graus com a chuva mais que certa na zona do ribatejo não é provavel nevar aqui?estarei assim muito enganado?




era muito mais provavel nevar ai no mes passado e tal nao aconteceu e tenho algumas duvidas que as temperaturas rondem os 0-2 graus quando o frente entrar parece me improvavel mas nunca se sabe


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

joao henriques disse:


> se amanha,ou mais propriamente na madrugada de segunda as minimas rondam os 0-2 graus com a chuva mais que certa na zona do ribatejo não é provavel nevar aqui?estarei assim muito enganado?



Desta vez é dificil nevar por aí...
Amanhã a partir da tarde o Centro e Sul terá chuva forte e ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## joao henriques (13 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Essas temperaturas, estando no dia de Domingo referem-se à noite de sábado para domingo (hoje à noite). Amanhã à noite em Santarém o IM aponta para mínima a rondar os 5ºC. Sinceramente penso difícil desta vez nevar em Santarém. Aliás, até mesmo no Alto Alentejo acho complicado, uma vez que a temperatura subirá aquando da entrada da frente e já antes da frente entrar não será previsível a temperatura estar abaixo dos 3ºC. Ainda assim, é para acompanhar "in loco"



entao achas que a meteociel nao e muito credivel?


----------



## RMira (13 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

joao henriques disse:


> entao achas que a meteociel nao e muito credivel?



A nível de precipitação é credivel (essa é a saída do GFS) mas em termos da neve representada por esses traços não é de fiar porque não conta com a orografia do terreno e outros factores localizados. Se fossemos fiar nos traços de neve do modelo tinhamos constantemente o país pintado de branco (era muito bonito mas...). No entanto, é de seguir a situação e acompanhar em directo a imagem de satélite.

Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

joao henriques disse:


> se amanha,ou mais propriamente na madrugada de segunda as minimas rondam os 0-2 graus com a chuva mais que certa na zona do ribatejo não é provavel nevar aqui?estarei assim muito enganado?




joao henriques, se consultares os *Meteogramas por Localidades* aqui do fórum, verás que a temperatura a 850hPa (aproximadamente a 1400 metros de altitude) já é bem positiva, ora cá em baixo muito mais alta será .

Repara no Meteograma para a tua cidade:








e compara com o Meteograma de Castelo Branco, mais favorável, onde é possível sim ver alguma neve durante a madrugada:






Como vês, no campo que assinalei do Meteograma de Santarém, eles ainda têm temperaturas negativas. Que não quer dizer nada, pois isto é um modelo e muitos outros factores podem interferir.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

Na Terça à tarde o COAMPS dá animação bem generalizada...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

Pessoal da cidade da Guarda, não precisavam de tanto para Segunda-feira ...


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Pessoal da cidade da Guarda, não precisavam de tanto para Segunda-feira ...



Realmente está muito muito bom! 
Desfrutem-na à grande que vai ser um bom camadão! Não se esqueçam de fotos e já sabem depois é passar no Governo Civil para levantar a justificação da falta no emprego!


----------



## PAIM2010 (14 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Parece que o IM vai ficar mal novamente, em relaçao a cidade do porto , segundo as previsões da bbc weather aponta para noite de domingo sleet( ou seja neve misturada com chuva.http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/201?&search=porto&itemsPerPage=10&region=world


----------



## *Marta* (14 Fev 2010 às 01:45)

actioman disse:


> Realmente está muito muito bom!
> Desfrutem-na à grande que vai ser um bom camadão! Não se esqueçam de fotos e já sabem depois é passar no Governo Civil para levantar a justificação da falta no emprego!




Sabem como é... Aqui é sempre em grande!! 
Por acaso 2.ª feira não trabalho!!  Mas preciso de ir aos correios mandar documentação urgente para a Ordem, espero q abram!... Posso ir a pé, sempre dá para tirar umas fotos!!


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2010 às 02:43)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Parece que o IM vai ficar mal novamente, em relaçao a cidade do porto , segundo as previsões da bbc weather aponta para noite de domingo sleet( ou seja neve misturada com chuva.http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/201?&search=porto&itemsPerPage=10&region=world




A ver vamos , espero que tenhamos algumas surpresas ... O evento é na madrugada de segunda?

abcs


----------



## caramulo (14 Fev 2010 às 02:54)

Stinger disse:


> A ver vamos , espero que tenhamos algumas surpresas ... O evento é na madrugada de segunda?
> 
> abcs



Fim da noite de domingo, inicio da madrugada de segunda...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2010 às 08:59)

Diagnóstico aqui para Viseu?


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2010 às 09:55)

Viseu continua excelente nos perfis. É acordar muito cedinho amanhã.







PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP
 HPA       M      C


  941.   471.   -0.2 
  925.   612.   -0.6 
  900.   831.   -1.5  
  850.  1287.   -1.1 
  800.  1770.   -1.5  
  750.  2284.   -3.0 
  700.  2828.   -5.5  
  650.  3407.   -8.5 
  600.  4023.  -12.2
  550.  4683.  -16.8


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Diagnósticos para Loriga?


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

A partir do inicio da manha de segunda e durante as 24horas seguintes todo o interior Norte e Centro vai ter um grande nevão a cotas médias e altas (acima dos 600/700m)...outro destaque é a pressão atmosférica que se vai encontrar abaixo dos 1000hPa durante toda a semana só sexta deverá subir pouco acima dos 1000hpa o que é algo relevante e pouco habitual   a pressão mínima no inicio da semana vai se encontrar entre os 980hPa e os 985hPa, o vento apenas vai ser mais forte ao final do dia de hoje Domingo e madrugada de Segunda em especial no Litoral Centro e Sul ...A chuva vai cair já a partir do final da tarde do hoje no Sul e depois Centro mais tarde, segunda vai se manter a chuva com trovoadas no Centro e em especial no Sul, terça será um dia de chuva e aguaceiros com vento moderado, Quarta melhora momentaneamente mas volta a se agravar o tempo a partir da madrugada de Quinta e dia de quinta com aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul, a partir de sexta melhorias com descida da temperatura até domingo, Domingo deverá chegar mais uma depressão com uma frente activa mais para o fim do dia que se vai estender a Segunda e por aqui me fico


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 11:13)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Diagnósticos para Loriga?



Pois Loriga será a eterna questão... será que o efeito Fohen vai fazer efeito novamente desta vez?
Entrada de Sul, Loriga numam encosta virada a Sul... penso que será mesmo o ver para querer... 
A nível de altitude, precipitação e frio em camadas altas tudo está certinho, agora é recordar os eventos passados e ver o que se acontecia cada vez que a precipitação entrava no território na direcção sul-norte...


----------



## snowstorm (14 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

Vince disse:


> Viseu continua excelente nos perfis. É acordar muito cedinho amanhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero bem que sim... por volta das 5h da manhã até às 11h? pelo freemeteo parece-me isso. O Im também já mudou a sua previsão... a ver se tudo se confirma.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Isto está porreiro com os modelos mostrando chuva ou melhor aguaceiros e trovoadas desde esta noite até lá Quarta de manhã quase sem interrupções o que apesar de não ter chuva forte prevista indica que estaremos com a ameaça da chuva sempre e provavelmente os desfiles aqui pro sul estarão com os nervos á flor da pele, para além de me parecer que pelo menos o GFS adiantou um pouco a chuva sendo que parece que logo prás 16h deverá começar a chover aqui no Algarve.....

Vamos a ver o que isto nos reserva sem que as células com maior precipitação irão novamente para Cádiz  e sul de Andaluzia onde eles preveem precipitação forte e persistente para esta semana !!
Vai ser um bocado de ficarmos a vê-las passar mas também teremos chuva o que é bom ....
No proximo fim de semana parece que ambos os modelos estão modelando uma situação bastante interessante


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Aurélio disse:


> ...sendo que parece que logo prás 16h deverá começar a chover aqui no Algarve.....



Mais cedo, aliás em Sagres já deve estar a chover. Na zona de Faro às 13H já deve pingar alguma coisa.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 11:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais cedo, aliás em Sagres já deve estar a chover. Na zona de Faro às 13H já deve pingar alguma coisa.



Sim em Sagres está começando a pingar qualquer coisa .... mas para já o que vier é chuva fraca, mas que dará para irritar sem dúvida quem vai desfilar esta tarde aqui em Loulé em que estarão milhares e milhares de pesssoas para ver o desfile !!


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Pela minha parte lá vamos nós novamente aqui nos Algarves ultrapassar os 100mm só nesta semana que vai entrar. E 100mm numa semana é encher as ribeiras novamente. Teremos 3 depressões com sistemas frontais em cadeia bastante activos. E no mar ondulação de 4/5m toda a semana.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Agreste disse:


> Pela minha parte lá vamos nós novamente aqui nos Algarves ultrapassar os 100mm só nesta semana que vai entrar. E 100mm numa semana é encher as ribeiras novamente. Teremos 3 depressões com sistemas frontais em cadeia bastante activos. E no mar ondulação de 4/5m toda a semana.



Não achas que exageraste um bocado ??????
o mar toda a semana com 4/5 metros só se for na costa ocidental e o vento será somente mais forte esta noite e madrugada de amanhã  ....
E sinceramente não acredito minimamente em 100 mm mas prai uns 60 mm !!


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Não achas que exageraste um bocado ??????
> o mar toda a semana com 4/5 metros só se for na costa ocidental e o vento será somente mais forte esta noite e madrugada de amanhã  ....
> E sinceramente não acredito minimamente em 100 mm mas prai uns 60 mm !!



Nem por isso. 60mm cabem dentro da margem de precipitação nos vários modelos apenas para o prazo de 72h entre 14 a 16 de Fevereiro...


----------



## David sf (14 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Não achas que exageraste um bocado ??????
> o mar toda a semana com 4/5 metros só se for na costa ocidental e o vento será somente mais forte esta noite e madrugada de amanhã  ....
> E sinceramente não acredito minimamente em 100 mm mas prai uns 60 mm !!



No mar também acho exagerado, mas 100 mm é totalmente possível, até digo mais, os aguaceiros de trovoada de amanhã podem localmente originar valores próximos desses num só dia. Mas é esperar e olhar para o radar, mas é muito possível que se atinjam valores muito elevados de precipitação, principalmente nas próximas 60 horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Agreste disse:


> Pela minha parte lá vamos nós novamente aqui nos Algarves ultrapassar os 100mm só nesta semana que vai entrar. E 100mm numa semana é encher as ribeiras novamente. Teremos 3 depressões com sistemas frontais em cadeia bastante activos. E no mar ondulação de 4/5m toda a semana.



Claramente Agreste, o GFS na run das 6 coloca 112 mm em Faro até ao próximo domingo, quanto á ondulação um pouco alta mas nada que não seja possível, basta ver o windguru andará sempre no 3 metros ou acima. Há 2 meses que o Rio Seco leva sempre água, há muitos anos que não via correr tanto tempo seguido este Rio, não se esqueçam e isto é para o Aurélio que existe água por todo o lado, faz trajecto na 125 entre Faro e Olhão que só se vê água em cima das terras, há uns bons anos que não via isso, e se a precipitação que ocorrer esta semana e na próxima, igualamos a média anual desde Outubro até ao final de Fevereiro, de facto impressionante, depois de um Outono mais seco dos últimos 28 anos, em 3 meses igualamos a média anual é mesmo impressionante. Nenhum algarvio acreditava nisso depois de um Outono muito seco, ou acreditavam?


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Claramente Agreste, o GFS na run das 6 coloca 112 mm em Faro até ao próximo domingo, quanto á ondulação um pouco alta mas nada que não seja possível, basta ver o windguru andará sempre no 3 metros ou acima. Há 2 meses que o Rio Seco leva sempre água, há muitos anos que não via correr tanto tempo seguido este Rio, não se esqueçam e isto é para o Aurélio que existe água por todo o lado, faz trajecto na 125 entre Faro e Olhão que só se vê água em cima das terras, há uns bons anos que não via isso, e se a precipitação que ocorrer esta semana e na próxima, igualamos a média anual desde Outubro até ao final de Fevereiro, de facto impressionante, depois de um Outono mais seco dos últimos 28 anos, em 3 meses igualamos a média anual é mesmo impressionante. Nenhum algarvio acreditava nisso depois de um Outono muito seco, ou acreditavam?



Eu por acaso acreditava naquilo que estava para acontecer porque os modelos sazonais e nomeadamente o do NOAA sempre deu isto desde Julho, enquantos os outros foram sempre os mais descrentes e como mantiverem isto até ao final de Novembro então acreditei sempre que mais cedo ou mais tarde a chuva chegaria ....

Em relação á chuva prevista para os proximos vão existir em principio duas bandas de precipitação na madrugada de Quarta/Quinta e na Sexta e passarão aqui a sul do Algarve ou no sul sendo que isso vai determinar se esta semana dará 50/60 mm ou 100 mm que volto a frisar duvido que aconteça ..
Semana que considero é (Domingo a Sábado)


----------



## mirra (14 Fev 2010 às 15:23)

não fosse a temperatura a 500 e teriamos uma boa cota de neve.
acho que os modelos se inclinam mais para neve nos locais habituais... e talvez saraiva nos locais "menos habituais" ou "mais baixos".
mas é so a opinião de quem pouco sabe disto.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2010 às 15:31)

Quanto à chuva que cairá esta semana não faço previsões mas acredito em totais a cima dos 70mm pelo menos nas serras. 
É sem dúvida impressionante ver o Algarve tranformado num Minho. Fiz ontem o trajecto loule-portimao de comboio e os terrenos estão completamente encharcados, até os ribeiros do barrocal que praticamente só levam água quando chove estão a correr. 
A chuva que cair agora vai toda pra baixo e se tivermos 60 mm em 24h já dará uma grande cheia pelo menos nos suspeitos do costume, Gilão e ribeira de Quarteira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 17:22)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva que cair agora vai toda pra baixo e se tivermos 60 mm em 24h já dará uma grande cheia pelo menos nos suspeitos do costume, Gilão e ribeira de Quarteira.



É verdade, mas para acrescentar aos sitios do costume a plana Vila Real Sto Antonio que basta 5mm em 10minutos para virar o caos...

Barcos encomendão-se


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

Fica aqui uma animação interessante da precipitação prevista ( site que tem "parceria" com o AEMET)...só espero que se concretize, era sinal que aínda nos calhava alguma coisinha!
( O meu post nº 1000!...estava guardado para anunciar a neve em Bragança...mas não resisti!)

http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Esta última saída foi um desastre, tirou a precipitação quase toda que previu últimas 12 saídas pelo menos e tira também algum frio. Nem terça-feira se safou. O GFS no seu melhor. 

Para o Centro ainda têm bastante precipitação mas nem de perto é tanta como a que estava prevista em saídas anteriores.

GFS


----------



## PAIM2010 (15 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

boas, aqui no porto a temperatura começou a despencar significamente de 7,0 caiu até aos 4,0, e a pressao desce muito...serar que vamos ter surpresa novamente? espero que sim...


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2010 às 03:57)

A porcaria do GFS acabou de reduzir toda e qualquer precipitação para segunda na zona de Bragança a zero...  Depois de uns 5 dias a prever sempre precipitação para hoje, e na saída das 06Z de Domingo previa uns 12 mm (mais de 10 cm de neve), retira TUDO no último minuto.  Por cá vai ser uma desilusão, como já foi em Janeiro.


----------



## Nashville (15 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

parece que se está a formar algo nas ilhas britânicas....
será que vem na nossa direcção ????

corrijam-me se tiver enganado....

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Nashville disse:


> parece que se está a formar algo nas ilhas britânicas....
> será que vem na nossa direcção para cá????
> 
> corrijam-me se tiver enganado....
> ...



Penso que não, mas veremos a opinião dos restantes membros.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

Nashville disse:


> parece que se está a formar algo nas ilhas britânicas....
> será que vem na nossa direcção para cá????
> 
> corrijam-me se tiver enganado....
> ...



Não na totalidade, essa depressão irá ajudar há formação de outras ao largo da nossa costa.

A chuva não tem fim à vista  lindo


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 16:02)

Apenas um pequeno ponto de ordem:

Usem este tópico para o fim a que se destina "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos". Aqui podem debater *o que vai/ pode acontecer* quer a nível geral Nacional, quer a nível local. Usem os tópicos de seguimento regulares por região para aquilo que está a acontecer. Assim é mais fácil seguir o rumo dos acontecimentos de forma cronologicamente lógica.
Neste enquadramento foram movidos posts para os tópicos adequados. 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2010 às 16:07)

ya erro meu ja agora nao consigo postar no seguimento interior norte centro! 

olha a 528 dam a querer entrar pelo norte de Portugal... 
sexta feira vamos aguardar..


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ya erro meu ja agora nao consigo postar no seguimento interior norte centro!
> 
> olha a 528 dam a querer entrar pelo norte de Portugal...
> sexta feira vamos aguardar..



Sem dúvida uma situação interessante para o Norte e Centro Norte do continente na 6ªf e Sábado que tem sido mostrado e acentuado pelo GFS. Ainda é cedo mas o cenário (mais um este Inverno) está prometedor.


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 19:35)

Pelo GFS as cotas de neve para sexta e sábado serão inferiores às do dia de hoje, mas a precipitação será menor... tou certo?


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Hoje foi uma desilusão para Bragança...durante toda a semana sucedem-se as possibilidades de neve e para mim penso que esta será mesmo a semana de "encerramento" da temporada. Este ano pude constatar uma coisa o modelo que tinha como referência deixou muito a desejar...para não dizer falhou a maior parte das vezes (GFS)! Por isso terei que arranjar outra fonte de informação mais credível, ou então será acompanhar os eventos por satélite e radar...A minha paixão é mesmo a neve...e se pudesse gostaria de viver numa estância de Ski uma vez que é um desporto que adoro praticar...e no Verão já agora em Maiorca! Mas para isso e segundo as últimas Runs terei que continuar a jogar no Euromilhões...e se os resultados forem como o GFS  normalmente prevê ficarei por aqui...


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje foi uma desilusão para Bragança...durante toda a semana sucedem-se as possibilidades de neve e para mim penso que esta será mesmo a semana de "encerramento" da temporada. Este ano pude constatar uma coisa o modelo que tinha como referência deixou muito a desejar...para não dizer falhou a maior parte das vezes (GFS)! Por isso terei que arranjar outra fonte de informação mais credível, ou então será acompanhar os eventos por satélite e radar...A minha paixão é mesmo a neve...e se pudesse gostaria de viver numa estância de Ski uma vez que é um desporto que adoro praticar...e no Verão já agora em Maiorca! Mas para isso e segundo as últimas Runs terei que continuar a jogar no Euromilhões...e se os resultados forem como o GFS  normalmente prevê ficarei por aqui...



Quinta ao final do dia e entre o fim do dia de sexta e manha de Sábado vais ter ai neve por isso não desesperes


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

miguel disse:


> Quinta ao final do dia e entre o fim do dia de sexta e manha de Sábado vais ter ai neve por isso não desesperes



Obrigado pela moral!


----------



## caramulo (16 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje foi uma desilusão para Bragança...durante toda a semana sucedem-se as possibilidades de neve e para mim penso que esta será mesmo a semana de "encerramento" da temporada. Este ano pude constatar uma coisa o modelo que tinha como referência deixou muito a desejar...para não dizer falhou a maior parte das vezes (GFS)! Por isso terei que arranjar outra fonte de informação mais credível, ou então será acompanhar os eventos por satélite e radar...A minha paixão é mesmo a neve...e se pudesse gostaria de viver numa estância de Ski uma vez que é um desporto que adoro praticar...e no Verão já agora em Maiorca! Mas para isso e segundo as últimas Runs terei que continuar a jogar no Euromilhões...e se os resultados forem como o GFS  normalmente prevê ficarei por aqui...



E pela última run parece que vocês aí bem no norte serão os únicos felizardos com queda de neve... Aqui para o centro esta última run desiludiu-me.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2010 às 03:47)

Depois de mais neves  fora do lugar,
mais precipitação farta a sul,
mais frio cortante global,  mais Inverno proeminente,
eis que , mais Inverno a caminho:
-Mais frio precipitoso , mais sul bafejado ,
para depois mais norte chuvoso e ventoso ser de novo, inundado.
Isto não  pára.
Este Inverno de poucas folgas e tréguas ,
democrático e abrangente , 
ainda estará para durar, até onde a vista alcança...


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

Aqui fica o gráfico de temperaturas e precipitação para os próximos dias num ponto do Algarve. Carrossel de baixas pressões, muita água e mesmo a entrar em março, o GFS delira com novo bloqueio atlântico mandando-nos outro bicho de 980mb entrando de SO.












Mais perto no tempo não sei como será o dia de domingo mas de certeza que em Aljezur vai ser espectacular. Se já anteontem as ribeiras inundaram toda a várzea e cortaram a EN120... Mas ainda estamos naquela fase em que o GFS põe e o Europeu tira...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2010 às 09:29)

Já viram o que o GFS está a modelar para domingo.





Mas antes disso parece que quinta-feira poderemos ter precipitação interessante em especial no sul.

Aguardemos como evolui nas próximas saidas.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

O GFS falha muito até lá tudo deve mudar...


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

Não é apenas o GFS  a dizer que Domingo seremos afectados por um forte temporal com 975 ou 980hpa  esse poderá dar que falar...antes temos quinta com uma depressão a SW com deslocamento para Leste com o centro a passar no Algarve ou perto com 985 ou 990hpa, vai trazer ventos muito fortes ao Sul e chuva forte com possibilidade de trovoadas poderá trazer alguns problemas esta de quinta também ao Sul. Falei em Quinta e Domingo apenas porque serão os dias de maior instabilidade sendo que Domingo é geral e Quinta apenas no Sul  os restantes dias teremos aguaceiros e frio!!neve no Norte e centro nas cotas médias e altas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> Não é apenas o GFS  a dizer que Domingo seremos afectados por um forte temporal com 975 ou 980hpa  esse poderá dar que falar...antes temos quinta com uma depressão a SW com deslocamento para Leste com o centro a passar no Algarve ou perto com 985 ou 990hpa, vai trazer ventos muito fortes ao Sul e chuva forte com possibilidade de trovoadas poderá trazer alguns problemas esta de quinta também ao Sul. Falei em Quinta e Domingo apenas porque serão os dias de maior instabilidade sendo que Domingo é geral e Quinta apenas no Sul  os restantes dias teremos aguaceiros e frio!!neve no Norte e centro nas cotas médias e altas...



 Claramente Miguel, o AEMET para domingo para Ayamonte prevê ventos médios nos 50km/h, o windguru mete uma ondulação para noite de domingo para 2 ªfeira a chegar aos 9 metros na praia de Faro, com os estragos destes dias que o mar está a fazer no fim de semana, a concretizar as previsões, a coisa vai estar muito má no Algarve. Windguru tem acertado na ondulação nestes dias, no domingo o Windguru já previa ondulação entre 4 a 5 metros para hoje, deste da passada 6ª feira.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Quase que me arrisco a dizer que teremos chuva até ao fim do mês


----------



## caramulo (16 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

A última saída do gfs retirou toda a precipitação para sexta e sábado para grande parte do país, dias em que a cota de neve era mais baixa e que poderiam ocorrer de novo surpresas em muitos locais... como ainda faltam alguns dias pode ser que ocorra uma mudança...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 16:15)

Se isto se concretiza temos um _caldão _entornado


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se isto se concretiza temos um _caldão _entornado



Isto se se confirmar vai ser um festival de , vento e


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

Pois é mas se isso acontecer pode dar problemas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

João Ferreira disse:


> Isto se se confirmar vai ser um festival de , vento e



Eu não confio no Gfs... sabendo que falta tanto tempo..

Em breve o GFS vai começar a tirar, e a tirar até sobrarem uns míseros milimetros...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não confio no Gfs... sabendo que falta tanto tempo..
> 
> Em breve o GFS vai começar a tirar, e a tirar até sobrarem uns míseros milimetros...



Não só a GFS preve tal cenario, a NOGAPS tambem...


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não confio no Gfs... sabendo que falta tanto tempo..
> 
> Em breve o GFS vai começar a tirar, e a tirar até sobrarem uns míseros milimetros...


true


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

Foi uma bela tarde de Carnaval hoje deu para chegar até ao fim e ver as raparigas a dançar !!

Em relação aos modelos estou muito mais atento a este dia de Quinta que a meu ver porque terá condições diferentes das de Domingo ....

Domingo e Segunda será muito, muito mas muito mais de vento do que chuva sendo que o GFS tem vindo sempre mas sempre a tirar precipitação em relação a Domingo !!

De qualquer forma o vento será o habitual e disto não passa : 100 km/h no litoral e 120 nas terras altas e portanto caso para alerta laranja no mar, vento e amarelo na precipitação !!


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

E lá estão, de novo, os modelos a preverem para depois de amanhã um evento de muita chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 5ºC à superfície no Alentejo. Será de novo evento (pelo menos o 4º só este ano de 2010) de "quase". 
De qualquer modo os perfis estão bastante interessantes. Falha só a temperatura à superfície, demasiado alta, de resto humidade não muito alta quando a temperatura é posítiva e camadas saturadas a temperaturas negativas. O IM prevê cotas a rondar os 1 000m, eu acho que vão ser um pouco menores, aí pelos 700 m.

PORTALEGRE:



> YR: 2010   MON: 02   DAY: 18   HOUR: 18    AT POSITION: 353.6 130.3  LAT.: 39.30  LON.:  -7.42
> PRSS:    0.9597E+03
> MSLP:    0.9961E+03
> TPP6:    0.3014E-02
> ...



PORTEL



> YR: 2010   MON: 02   DAY: 18   HOUR: 21    AT POSITION: 353.3 129.3  LAT.: 38.30  LON.:  -7.70
> PRSS:    0.9696E+03
> MSLP:    0.9964E+03
> TPP6:    0.3618E-02
> ...


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

as previsões apontam para uma ciclogenese a SW de sagres, com Pmin até 985-990hpa e movimento para NE.
essa baixa afectará no pico da sua pujança o sul do pais e entrará em terra algures entre VRSA-cadiz já um pouco mais fraca.
esperam-se ventos fortes, ondulação muito forte dados os padroes tipicos da costa sul e precipitaçoes intensas...
no domingo e 2f proximas tanto o GFS como o ECMWF apostam numa forte depressão que traria mau tempo generalizado..condiçoes muito adversas a todos os niveis  podendo mesmo ocorrer surpresas desagradaveis, dada a dinamica da baixa e as condiçoes favoraveis em que esta se encontra.
possivelmente esse sistema fará landfall no norte do pais ou na galiza.
outra ciclogenese parece vir associada ao sistema e poderá afectar portugal, de um modo intenso, a meio da prox semana..


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

David sf disse:


> E lá estão, de novo, os modelos a preverem para depois de amanhã um evento de muita chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 5ºC à superfície no Alentejo. Será de novo evento (pelo menos o 4º só este ano de 2010) de "quase".
> De qualquer modo os perfis estão bastante interessantes. Falha só a temperatura à superfície, demasiado alta, de resto humidade não muito alta quando a temperatura é posítiva e camadas saturadas a temperaturas negativas. O IM prevê cotas a rondar os 1 000m, eu acho que vão ser um pouco menores, aí pelos 700 m.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

stormy disse:


> David sf disse:
> 
> 
> > E lá estão, de novo, os modelos a preverem para depois de amanhã um evento de muita chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 5ºC à superfície no Alentejo. Será de novo evento (pelo menos o 4º só este ano de 2010) de "quase".
> ...


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

David sf disse:


> E lá estão, de novo, os modelos a preverem para depois de amanhã um evento de muita chuva com temperaturas a rondar os 5ºC à superfície no Alentejo. Será de novo evento (pelo menos o 4º só este ano de 2010) de "quase".
> De qualquer modo os perfis estão bastante interessantes. Falha só a temperatura à superfície, demasiado alta, de resto humidade não muito alta quando a temperatura é posítiva e camadas saturadas a temperaturas negativas. O IM prevê cotas a rondar os 1 000m, eu acho que vão ser um pouco menores, aí pelos 700 m.
> 
> Alguns eventos podem acontecer a cotas até mais baixas, com o vento que se fará sentir e com um enorme desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens (camadas com humidade muito elevada desde os 2800 m até a mais de 10 km). Nunca dará é para acumulação a cotas baixas, a acontecer será mais um evento do tipo que aconteceu em Elvas há umas semanas quando se viram uns farrapos com 7ºC de temperatura.



Alguém falou em neve e Elvas no mesmo post!!!! 

Vamos aguardando, vamos mesmo! Isto está impróprio para cardíacos!


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

atençao david, que essa humidade em altura pode não ser devida a movimentos convectivos e consequente transporte de ar humido para os niveis altos mas sim devido á intrusão quente em altura numa tipica depressao de SW ( as depressões de W ou NW teem um comportamento diferente do abaixo referido):


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

stormy disse:


> atençao david, que essa humidade em altura pode não ser devida a movimentos convectivos e consequente transporte de ar humido para os niveis altos mas sim devido á intrusão quente em altura numa tipica depressao de SW ( as depressões de W ou NW teem um comportamento diferente do abaixo referido):



Certo, estive a ver e não está prevista qualquer convecção. de qualquer modo esta manhã, quer o GFS, quer o ECM, tiraram muita precipitação, principalmente para a hora mais favorável, não prevendo sequer uma pinga a norte de Évora.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Aquela depressão esquisita de amanhã já quase eliminou a precipitação sendo que o modelo HIRLAM dá o sistema a roçar muito ligeiramente no Algarve com precipitação máximo de 10 mm somente .....
o GFS diz que ainda poderá chegar aos 20 mm ....

Maldito vento de Nordeste e o seu frio em altura e baixa que vai dar cabo desta depressão quando chega a terra sendo que praticamente dissipa-se em antes de chegar ao Algarve 

o Modelo HIRLAM e o GFS dava precipitação entre 50 a 100 mm/6h a Sudoeste de Sagres mas cada vez está pior .......

Podia ser um evento histórico mas o vento forte de Nordeste deu cabo de tudo ...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Aquela depressão esquisita de amanhã já quase eliminou a precipitação sendo que o modelo HIRLAM dá o sistema a roçar muito ligeiramente no Algarve com precipitação máximo de 10 mm somente .....
> o GFS diz que ainda poderá chegar aos 20 mm ....
> 
> Maldito vento de Nordeste e o seu frio em altura e baixa que vai dar cabo desta depressão quando chega a terra sendo que praticamente dissipa-se em antes de chegar ao Algarve
> ...



E a de Domingo vai pelo mesmo caminho de certeza...


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2010 às 11:13)

Esta é a minha derradeira esperança de ver neve em Bragança...
(Aínda em estado de choque após o nevão que não caíu em Bragança)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Realmente para amanhã se não fosse o vento de Nordeste e o frio vinha ai muita chuva para o sul, mas pronto já estamos habituados, não pode vir nada de bonito para portugal que tem haver logo alguma coisa contra.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

Aquela bola de precipitação a SW de Portugal que o gfs está prever para amanhã se viesse para cá.

[IMG=http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1425/avnpanel4.gif][/IMG]


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta é a minha derradeira esperança de ver neve em Bragança...
> (Aínda em estado de choque após o nevão que não caíu em Bragança)



Eu também ainda estou a recuperar da maior desilusão do Inverno

Ainda falta uns dias, mas vamos acompanhando as runs para ver se ainda vamos ver neve como deve ser em Bragança ou se temos que esperar pelo proximo Inverno


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Aquela depressão esquisita de amanhã já quase eliminou a precipitação sendo que o modelo HIRLAM dá o sistema a roçar muito ligeiramente no Algarve com precipitação máximo de 10 mm somente .....
> o GFS diz que ainda poderá chegar aos 20 mm ....
> 
> Maldito vento de Nordeste e o seu frio em altura e baixa que vai dar cabo desta depressão quando chega a terra sendo que praticamente dissipa-se em antes de chegar ao Algarve
> ...



Podes crer Aurélio, existe sempre alguma coisa, quando existe probabilidades de termos um evento que deixe 100 mm num dia, há muitos anos, que não chove num dia 100 mm, tinha que vir o vento de nordeste e estragar tudo como sempre.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2010 às 15:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Podes crer Aurélio, existe sempre alguma coisa, quando existe probabilidades de termos um evento que deixe 100 mm num dia, há muitos anos, que não chove num dia 100 mm, tinha que vir o vento de nordeste e estragar tudo como sempre.



Custa-me dizer isto (pois em condições normais estou sempre desejoso de um evento como esses, sempre a desejar que as tempestades severas passem mesmo por cima de mim!), mas nesta altura, com os terrenos encharcados como estão, se caissem 100mm num dia aqui no Algarve, era o caos geral! Iria provocar estragos de certeza! Se calhar até é melhor que a precipitação tenha sido reduzida! Ainda assim, e com as surpresas que os modelos nunca "modelam" e que podem sempre aparecer, poderá ser uma situação interessante e com precipitação significativa! 30 a 40 mm também não seria nada mau! E não é de descurar que esta próxima run das 12h possa mudar ligeiramente a situação, ou seja, aumentar um pouco a precipitação! É aguardar mais um pouco...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

Que depressão tão esquisita esta ...
Agora pro final do dia intensifica-se  ao largo da costa de África, e aproveitando esses ventos que normalmente sopram de sul (em altitude pelo menos) nessa zona vai subindo ao largo da costa Africana rumando sempre a direcção a norte e depois amanhã de amanhã estaciona o seu centro a Sudoeste de Sagres colocando uma faixa de precipitação intensa no mar entre Lisboa e o Golfo de Cadiz mas depois não evolui terra a dentro ... mas sim ao largo da costa até se dissipar ao largo da costa ...

Acham que pode existir surpresas que os modelos não prevejam nomeadamente a forma como esta evoluirá ...
É que mesmo a menos de 24 horas ainda não vejo o seu desenvolvimento bem definido no que á precipitação diz respeito .....

VINCE ... Onde estás quando precisamos de ti ??


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Que depressão tão esquisita esta ...
> Agora pro final do dia intensifica-se  ao largo da costa de África, e aproveitando esses ventos que normalmente sopram de sul (em altitude pelo menos) nessa zona vai subindo ao largo da costa Africana rumando sempre a direcção a norte e depois amanhã de amanhã estaciona o seu centro a Sudoeste de Sagres colocando uma faixa de precipitação intensa no mar entre Lisboa e o Golfo de Cadiz mas depois não evolui terra a dentro ... mas sim ao largo da costa até se dissipar ao largo da costa ...
> 
> Acham que pode existir surpresas que os modelos não prevejam nomeadamente a forma como esta evoluirá ...
> ...



Realmente, a tão pouca distância, e o GFS ainda não sacou duas saídas consecutivas iguais. Acho mais seguro seguir a previsão do ECM que está no site do IM.


----------



## cova beira (17 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta é a minha derradeira esperança de ver neve em Bragança...
> (Aínda em estado de choque após o nevão que não caíu em Bragança)





acho bem provavel na manha de domingo haver um bom nevao aí aqui no interior as runs tem vindo a melhorar parece me possivel ver neve aqui tambem na madrugada de domingo p


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2010 às 17:40)

cova beira disse:


> acho bem provavel na manha de domingo haver um bom nevao aí aqui no interior as runs tem vindo a melhorar parece me possivel ver neve aqui tambem na madrugada de domingo p



Muito no fio da navalha... Por um lado existe bastante precipitação e bastante frio no Sábado... Porém a depressão que está com tendência para entrar mais cedo varre o frio muito rapidamente. De qualquer forma também me parece que durante a madrugada / manhã de Domingo existem boas possibilidades de neve a cotas relativamente médias. Mas para a tarde a precipitação já deverá ser de chuva (tirando as cotas mais elevadas), pelo que eventuais acumulações serão "desfeitas" com o avançar do dia.


----------



## cova beira (17 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

vitamos disse:


> Muito no fio da navalha... Por um lado existe bastante precipitação e bastante frio no Sábado... Porém a depressão que está com tendência para entrar mais cedo varre o frio muito rapidamente. De qualquer forma também me parece que durante a madrugada / manhã de Domingo existem boas possibilidades de neve a cotas relativamente médias. Mas para a tarde a precipitação já deverá ser de chuva (tirando as cotas mais elevadas), pelo que eventuais acumulações serão "desfeitas" com o avançar do dia.












se esta perturbacao estivesse certa seria um grande nevao mas concordo contigo esta muito no fio da navalha vamos esperar que melhore um pouco


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Veremos se amanha não teremos noticias de alguns locais do Sul por chuvas a mais e estragos pelo vento forte...Quanto a Domingo não destaco a neve porque o principal vai ser o vento muito forte tanto na madrugada de Domingo como depois ao fim do dia de Domingo e madrugada de Segunda assim como o mar e a chuva forte  não refiro valores de vento para não alarmar  mas também porque é apenas ai que pode ainda sofrer alterações seja para mais ou para menos.


----------



## cova beira (17 Fev 2010 às 17:54)




----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Penso que amanhã o Algarve deverá ter uma boa "regadela" !


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

bem...a depressão de amanhã vai ser algo perigosa para os nossos colegas do sul...a ondulação, vento e precipitação intensa (mas pouco convectiva) vão ser um problema.

domingo, ha outra ciclogenese violenta a W, esta afectará em plena pujança todo o territorio continental deixando ventos muito fortes, certamente a excederem os 100km.h de rajada e chuvas fortes e persistentes passando a aguaceiros instensos.
o estado do mar tambem ostenta algumas preocupaçoes..
a baixa é alimentada por ar muito quente e humido de sul com elevado theta-e e por ar frio maritimo vindo de N, colocando-se sobre aguas não muito frias, o ambiente energetico e as boas condiçoes do jet e da alta troposfera ( existe algum frio-gatilho nas redondezas da baixa) podem dar em alguma surpresa.
para já os modelos colocam uma pluma de ar quente no centro, ate aos 500hpa, o que evidencia bem a forte dinamica vertical da baixa
chato seria a ocorrencia de uma intrusão estratosferica no quadrante sul, que destruiria a convecçao dada a subsidencia de ar seco...e muito mau mesmo era a ocorrencia de outro sting jet...
após 2f outras baixas/frentes continuarão a influenciar o estado do tempo, dando origem a um fluxo estavel de WSW...indiçios da regreçao da AO- e estabilização de uma NAO- manteem-se, o que significa mais umas semanas de chuva e amenidade.
como disse, este ano o mau tempo só acaba para abril mas a epoca quente promete


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2010 às 03:35)

stormy disse:


> ...
> como disse, este ano o mau tempo só acaba para abril ...



Ele já foi neve e frio , vento e chuva, inúmeras vezes este Inverno.
Um pouco por todo o lado.
Contabilizar eventos invernosos  já começa a ser extenuante.
Mas  o  rodopio promete  continuar.
Ele é situações depressionárias vindas de sudoeste a afectar sobretudo  Algarvios( e mais alguns vizinhos?) já  para as próximas horas.
Ele é outras,  que vindas de Oeste vão propiciar mais  chuvas e ventos fortes persistentes e  afectar quase todo o Continente,já para o fim de semana. 
Ele é depois,  os Sudoestes precipitosos,  até onde a vista alcança.
É um fartar  vilanagem, é o que é ,se compararmos com muitos  Invernos transactos.
Se vai até Abril ?
Eh lá !
Por mim,não me importo.
Mas eu tenho este defeito de fabrico:
-vejo muito mal ao longe...
Até ao início de Março ainda consigo discortinar...
Depois? 
Logo se verá .
E oh Stormy , prometo desde já , que , se este fartar durar até Abril,
marcarei consulta no oftalmologista com caracter de urgência...

Bons relatos , para os eventos que se avizinham.
"Habemos"  Inverno...


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ele já foi neve e frio , vento e chuva, inúmeras vezes este Inverno.
> Um pouco por todo o lado.
> Contabilizar eventos invernosos  já começa a ser extenuante.
> Mas  o  rodopio promete  continuar.
> ...




 Uma pausa não faria mal a ninguém... e até Abril ainda falta muito tempo... 
 Este Inverno tem dado "pano para mangas" aqui neste Fórum, ainda ninguém está cansado?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

Jota 21 disse:


> Uma pausa não faria mal a ninguém... e até Abril ainda falta muito tempo...
> Este Inverno tem dado "pano para mangas" aqui neste Fórum, ainda ninguém está cansado?



Eu por acaso ainda não estou farto, por mim ainda pode vei mais chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

Quando tivemos quase dois anos em seca quem em Dezembro já era Severa não ouvi ninguém dizer ...
" Já estou farto da seca no sul do país " 

Agora a sério o pessoal do Norte teve Outubro na média, Novembro e Dezembro acima da média, Janeiro na média e agora Fevereiro deve ficar acima da  média e por isso é normal que esteja relavitamente farto do tempo de chuva.
Aqui no sul esta situação leva dois meses e apesar de estar sendo chuvoso não considero este Inverno extremamente chuvoso ... mas sim chuvoso !!

Mas como ainda não acabou ....

Já agora o pessoal do Norte a partir de agora é que vai ver mais chuva até Março, com várias situações de chuva forte !!


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

Jota 21 disse:


> Uma pausa não faria mal a ninguém... e até Abril ainda falta muito tempo...
> Este Inverno tem dado "pano para mangas" aqui neste Fórum, ainda ninguém está cansado?



Nada cansado, venha mais e melhor! 
No Algarve já houve chuvadas de jeito aqui pelos _Alentejos_, nada de mais .

Olhando para os meteogramas baseados no GFS, parece-me que o frio já se vai despedindo de "nós Alentejo". Será que volta?


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2010 às 13:55)

começa a tornar-se solida a tendencia de medio e longo prazo dos fluxos de WSW com o AA a fortalecer-se a sul ( madeira-açores) e os nucleos depressionarios a estacionar entre o leste americano e toda a europa e mediterraneo.
o AT siberiano começa a enfraquecer e a retornar para leste enquanto o AMP tambem se enfraquece.
o AT canadense tambem mostra sinais de enfraquecimento e situa-se no norte do canadá em apofise com o termico da gronelandia.
este é o padrão normal de inverno, apesar do jet se situar um pouco a sul.
devido ao "acordar" do jet as cristas/perturbações de circulação tendem a acabar e as anomlias de gp/SLP anulam-se nas altas latitudes, dissipando-se a AO- e formando-se um storm track estavel.
espero as semanas vindouras bastante humidas e amenas embora a sul possam ocorrer pausas com periodos de bom tempo, tambem alguma depressão mais forte pode vir atringir-nos...

a situação de domingo proximo mantem-se um pouco assustadora, devo dizer, pois continuam a ser modeladas condiçoes meteorologicas muito adversas


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

stormy disse:


> ..
> 
> *a situação de domingo proximo mantem-se um pouco assustadora, devo dizer, pois continuam a ser modeladas condiçoes meteorologicas muito adversas*



Nem mais a situação de Domingo/Segunda continua a ser muito violenta em termos de vento especialmente no Litoral depende agora onde se situa o cento da depressão que será entre os 975 ou 970 e os 980hpa se o centro se situar na Galiza ou a Norte desta o pior será no Norte e Centro se o Centro da depressão de situar no Litoral Norte ai o pior seria no Centro e Sul  veremos as próximas saídas porque o centro ainda vai bailar nas saídas seguintes. A chuva vai ser forte e muito persistente que vai provocar inundações e o mar vai estar muito mau mesmo!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

stormy disse:


> começa a tornar-se solida a tendencia de medio e longo prazo dos fluxos de WSW com o AA a fortalecer-se a sul ( madeira-açores) e os nucleos depressionarios a estacionar entre o leste americano e toda a europa e mediterraneo.
> o AT siberiano começa a enfraquecer e a retornar para leste enquanto o AMP tambem se enfraquece.
> o AT canadense tambem mostra sinais de enfraquecimento e situa-se no norte do canadá em apofise com o termico da gronelandia.
> este é o padrão normal de inverno, apesar do jet se situar um pouco a sul.
> ...



Pois é o que eu estava a dizer ..... o Norte agora é sempre a reinar !!


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

miguel disse:


> Nem mais a situação de Domingo/Segunda continua a ser muito violenta em termos de vento especialmente no Litoral depende agora onde se situa o cento da depressão que será entre os 975 ou 970 e os 980hpa se o centro se situar na Galiza ou a Norte desta o pior será no Norte e Centro se o Centro da depressão de situar no Litoral Norte ai o pior seria no Centro e Sul  veremos as próximas saídas porque o centro ainda vai bailar nas saídas seguintes. A chuva *vai* ser forte e muito persistente que *vai* provocar inundações e o mar *vai* estar muito mau mesmo!!



Poderá acontecer, penso que é o termo mais correcto.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

belem disse:


> Poderá acontecer, penso que é o termo mais correcto.



Exactamente .... nem mais !!
Meus caros já vi os modelos errarem redondamente a 6h de distancia e muitas vezes darem mais de 30 a 40 mm em 6h, e depois chover fraco e cair prai 5 mm em 6h, e por isso quando existe uma previsão devemos sempre dizer "poderão ocorrer" !!

Olhem como hoje por exemplo sendo que vislumbro pelo satélite nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas que dão a ideia de que quando chegam a terra "PUFF" !!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 14:42)

Também concordo, há uma tendência nalguns membros do fórum que estão sempre muito _bullish_, de "arma muito carregada", é sempre grave e excepcional o que vem aí. Esses membros já se deram ao trabalho de fazerem uma reflexão pessoal critica do que escrevem ao longo dos meses em dezenas de eventos comparando ao que depois se veio a verificar ? Temperaturas, intensidade do vento, acumulação de precipitação, etc,etc ? Esse trabalho de verificação seria um trabalho interessante que qualquer pessoa que gosta de fazer previsões e quer ser levada a sério deveria fazer.  Talvez fiquem surpreendidos com os resultados desse estudo pessoal, e face aos resultados e respectiva análise e conclusões, poderem melhorar as previsões no futuro. Os poucos anos que levo disto ensinaram-me a ser muito prudente, cada vez mais prudente, e sobretudo aprender, que as maiores surpresas ou eventos excepcionais são quase sempre os imprevistos.


----------



## meteo (18 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Vince disse:


> Os poucos anos que levo disto ensinaram-me a ser muito prudente, cada vez mais prudente, e sobretudo aprender, *que as maiores surpresas ou eventos excepcionais são quase sempre os imprevistos.*



Como por exemplo nesse gancho evidente,no dia dos ventos excepcionais no Oeste. Ninguem estava á espera daquilo.

Para já o que parece evidente é a grande ondulação que vamos ter.6/7/8 metros de ondulação de Sudoeste é suficiente para termos ondulação muito forte na Costa virada a Sul,como no Algarve de Sagres para Este,e na zona entre Cascais e Cruz Quebrada,zonas não tão habituadas a grandes ondulações como no litoral Ocidental. Outro facto a realçar será o vento. O Windguru neste momento dá 35 nós de valor médio ( por volta dos 65 km/hora ) para Carcavelos,o que é vento muito forte.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

Vince disse:


> Também concordo, há uma tendência nalguns membros do fórum que estão sempre muito _bullish_, de "arma muito carregada", é sempre grave e excepcional o que vem aí. Esses membros já se deram ao trabalho de fazerem uma reflexão pessoal critica do que escrevem ao longo dos meses em dezenas de eventos comparando ao que depois se veio a verificar ? Temperaturas, intensidade do vento, acumulação de precipitação, etc,etc ? Esse trabalho de verificação seria um trabalho interessante que qualquer pessoa que gosta de fazer previsões e quer ser levada a sério deveria fazer.  Talvez fiquem surpreendidos com os resultados desse estudo pessoal, e face aos resultados e respectiva análise e conclusões, poderem melhorar as previsões no futuro. O*s poucos anos que levo disto ensinaram-me a ser muito prudente*, cada vez mais prudente, e sobretudo aprender, que *as maiores surpresas ou eventos excepcionais são quase sempre os imprevistos*.



Sei que é este o tópico de Seguimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas ainda assim, tenho de fazer eco do que o Vince disse porque realmente é uma grande verdade.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 15:57)

belem disse:


> Poderá acontecer, penso que é o termo mais correcto.



Eu sou apenas um amador não sou nenhuma entidade oficial para estar com panos quentes nos assuntos se eu acho que vai fazer digo que vai fazer, depois cada um entenda como quiser...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Vince disse:


> Também concordo, há uma tendência nalguns membros do fórum que estão sempre muito _bullish_, de "arma muito carregada", é sempre grave e excepcional o que vem aí. Esses membros já se deram ao trabalho de fazerem uma reflexão pessoal critica do que escrevem ao longo dos meses em dezenas de eventos comparando ao que depois se veio a verificar ? Temperaturas, intensidade do vento, acumulação de precipitação, etc,etc ? Esse trabalho de verificação seria um trabalho interessante que qualquer pessoa que gosta de fazer previsões e quer ser levada a sério deveria fazer.  Talvez fiquem surpreendidos com os resultados desse estudo pessoal, e face aos resultados e respectiva análise e conclusões, poderem melhorar as previsões no futuro. Os poucos anos que levo disto ensinaram-me a ser muito prudente, cada vez mais prudente, e sobretudo aprender, que as maiores surpresas ou eventos excepcionais são quase sempre os imprevistos.



Eu apenas refiro alguma coisa quando tenho a certeza do que vai acontecer ok que as vezes pode não ser tão extremos assim mas também não acaba por ficar um lindo dia de sol que eu saiba, e se pegar nas previsões que fiz noutros eventos ou até neste não vejo onde esta assim uma discrepância tão grande mas enfim são opiniões, claro que tem alguns que exageram mas nem é esse o meu caso apenas digo o que vejo nos modelos e nas tendências deles...

Quanto a Domingo volto a dizer o mesmo *vai* ser um dia de forte temporal (vento) só não seria se a depressão se afastasse muito que não me parece ser o caso de resto *vai* chover muito e o mar *vai* estar bravo.

Aqui é para se falar nos modelos e é o que tenho feito, não atiro palpites para o ar nem digo que vai tirar tudo até lá ou que não vai passar de chuviscos só porque parece que lhes apetece e se calhar nem olham para os modelos. Peço desculpa pelo offtopic


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Talvez o problema seja de estarem sempre a olhar para a frente, em vez de perderem alguns minutos em perceberem e verificarem o presente. Ver o que se disse nos últimos dias sobre o que se passa por exemplo hoje, em vez de focar apenas as atenções no futuro, próximo Domingo por exemplo. É apenas uma sugestão, mas cada qual faz o que quer, inclusive fechar olhos a alguns exageros notórios que repetidamente vão colocando aqui. Fica então ao critério do leitor fazer esse trabalho de avaliação critica dado que os próprios não o fazem por si.


----------



## cactus (18 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

Mas para falar do presente estao os seguimentos por regiao, aqui, na minha modesta opiniao é para olhar para a frente " previsoes futuras". Nao acho necessario os membros estarem a perder tempo a criticar opinioes de outros membros só porque nao lhes parecem acertadas. Sou a favor do debate de ideias , e nao só de uma unica tendencia, como alguns que aqui postam gostam de dar a entender . Com os erros tambem se aprende , e eu aqui no forum tenho aprendido muito . Obrigado a todos .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Mas que bela previsão esta.


----------



## meteo (18 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que bela previsão esta.



Era uma belissima previsão se estivessemos em Setembro,com falta de água. Nesta altura,excesso de água será tão grave,como a falta dela. Este Inverno a chuva não pára.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

miguel disse:


> Eu sou apenas um amador não sou nenhuma entidade oficial para estar com panos quentes nos assuntos se eu acho que vai fazer digo que vai fazer, depois cada um entenda como quiser...




Como « o vai acontecer» tem sido já algumas vezes utilizado por ti, devias saber que ao postar isso num forum público, podes estar sujeito à exposição de opiniões contrárias. Como o Vince já disse, talvez fosse interessante, se quiseres, fazer uma comparação dessas previsões com o tempo que realmente se verifica no momento. Fica aqui uma sincera e humilde sugestão. Mas faz como quiseres e entenderes.




Vince disse:


> Talvez o problema seja de estarem sempre a olhar para a frente, em vez de perderem alguns minutos em perceberem e verificarem o presente. Ver o que se disse nos últimos dias sobre o que se passa por exemplo hoje, em vez de focar apenas as atenções no futuro, próximo Domingo por exemplo. É apenas uma sugestão, mas cada qual faz o que quer, inclusive fechar olhos a alguns exageros notórios que repetidamente vão colocando aqui. Fica então ao critério do leitor fazer esse trabalho de avaliação critica dado que os próprios não o fazem por si.


----------



## blood4 (18 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

Era uma belissima previsão se estivessemos em Setembro,com falta de água. Nesta altura,excesso de água será tão grave,como a falta dela. Este Inverno a chuva não pára

depois no verão talvez te vas arrepender do que estás a dizer agora
se estamos no inverno é normal que chova não?
e ultimamente so no sul tem chuvido bem
no norte chuva nem vela
so tem caido uns pingos raramente


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

Analisando o jet-stream parece-me que a zona a ser mais afectada serão os litorais centro-sul e o sul; até às 108h o jet estará demasiado a sul o que me parece que irá fazer descer um pouco o centro da depressão esperada para Domingo\2ª feira. Depois disso o jet subirá, o que vai de acordo com o que já disseram anteriormente, e estará mesmo por cima da zona norte do continente.
Talvez aí teremos situações mais complicadas a norte, com chuva em quantidade suficiente para dar problemas - os terrenos continuam empapados e as barragens estão cheias.

Meteociel

Quanto à troca de opiniões...considero válidas as interpretações de alguns colegas, mesmo que falhem aqui e ali. Também no IM falham...
Se estas opiniões são alicerçadas em dados concretos, criticar estas opiniões será sempre no sentido construtivo (foi isso que o Vince fez), e por isso esta é uma comunidade viva.
Tentemos aprender uns com os outros para evoluir. Tem sido assim que tenho aprendido bastante com muitos de vós


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

não vale a pena discutir os erros..faltas de atenção que podem ser cometidas...todos aprenderemos sem pressas neste ambiente de amizade e cooperação onde não interessa ser melhor ou pior que o outro mas sim aprender juntamente e partilhar as esperiencias enriquecedoras que ja todos passamos

quanto as previsões, o periodo entre sabado e meados da proxima semana serão muito "intensos" com varias ciclogeneses a afectar directamente ( destaca-se a de domingo) ou a passar pouco a norte.
ventos fortes, ondulação intensa, chuva e instabilidade bem como uma subida das temperaturas é o que se espera...
após isto, o jet manter-se-há por volta dos 40ºN e sucessivas ondulações frontais associadas a baixas estaveis no atlantico deverão afectar o territorio, mais intensamente as areas do norte e centro, podendo no entanto ocorrer fenomenos mais generalizados.
há que acompanhar as principais bacias hidrograficas dada a saturação dos solos, que terão dificuldade em absorver as aguas e as albufeiras se encontrarem quase cheias


----------



## meteo (18 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

blood4 disse:


> Era uma belissima previsão se estivessemos em Setembro,com falta de água. Nesta altura,excesso de água será tão grave,como a falta dela. Este Inverno a chuva não pára
> 
> depois no verão talvez te vas arrepender do que estás a dizer agora
> se estamos no inverno é normal que chova não?
> ...



Não disse que era anormal chover agora. Disse que há muitos sitios que já estão com água suficiente ou com excesso d água. Não sabes isso? Logo 100 mm durante uma semana pode causar estragos. Nâo me parece bem no Norte andar tudo de barco agora,para depois no Verão não estarem em seca. Cada coisa na sua medida.
Sim,e também adoro chuva. Mas não é preciso essa sofreguidão toda com a chuva,chove 3 semanas seguidas,quer-se mais 5 se possivel com 300 mm,inundações olha depois ve-se...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

belem disse:


> Como « o vai acontecer» tem sido já algumas vezes utilizado por ti, devias saber que ao postar isso num forum público, podes estar sujeito à exposição de opiniões contrárias. Como o Vince já disse, talvez fosse interessante, se quiseres, fazer uma comparação dessas previsões com o tempo que realmente se verifica no momento. Fica aqui uma sincera e humilde sugestão. Mas faz como quiseres e entenderes.



Poderia fazer por exemplo um post com uma previsão para toda a semana que estamos incluindo o fim de semana que vem e foi uma previsão feita no Domingo dia 14, se formos ver apenas errei quando disse que a pressão só ia subir acima dos 1000hpa na sexta, acabou por subir momentaneamente acima na Quarta, de resto bateu certo a 99% mas não estamos aqui para ver quem erra mais ou menos que eu saiba errar é humano e até os profissionais erram até demais do que deviam ...agora também só quem não olha bem para os modelos não vê que muito provavelmente teremos inundações nos próximos tempos dai eu dizer "vai acontecer" e se não acontecer não é dai que vem mal ao mundo e até agradecemos que não aconteça  já para não falar no mar muito alteroso vai estar mesmo brutal a partir de Sábado ao fim do dia altura em que também se vai dar um notório agravamento do tempo.



miguel disse:


> A partir do inicio da manha de segunda e durante as 24horas seguintes todo o interior Norte e Centro vai ter um grande nevão a cotas médias e altas (acima dos 600/700m)...outro destaque é a pressão atmosférica que se vai encontrar abaixo dos 1000hPa durante toda a semana só sexta deverá subir pouco acima dos 1000hpa o que é algo relevante e pouco habitual   a pressão mínima no inicio da semana vai se encontrar entre os 980hPa e os 985hPa, o vento apenas vai ser mais forte ao final do dia de hoje Domingo e madrugada de Segunda em especial no Litoral Centro e Sul ...A chuva vai cair já a partir do final da tarde do hoje no Sul e depois Centro mais tarde, segunda vai se manter a chuva com trovoadas no Centro e em especial no Sul, terça será um dia de chuva e aguaceiros com vento moderado, Quarta melhora momentaneamente mas volta a se agravar o tempo a partir da madrugada de Quinta e dia de quinta com aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul, a partir de sexta melhorias com descida da temperatura até domingo, Domingo deverá chegar mais uma depressão com uma frente activa mais para o fim do dia que se vai estender a Segunda e por aqui me fico


----------



## Tempo (18 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Amigos da chuva, a próxima semana vai ser uma "barrigada", mas as cheias vão se fazer sentir, os alertas têm de ser efectuados!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Eu não falei de errar previsões, isso é banal em meteorologia, só comparável às previsões de economia. Falei é de certo padrão de exagero, em que repetidas vezes se falha por excesso, não sendo bem um erro, nem penso ser algo de intencional, apenas uma tendência para só ver coisas grandes, sempre muito grandes pela frente. E não referi ninguém em especial, falei de forma genérica, pois acho algumas pessoas muito valiosas mas penso que elas poderiam ser ainda melhor se fizessem uma auto-avaliação de certas situações que acabam por acontecer talvez demasiadas vezes.
Aliás, qualquer dia pago um jantar a algumas pessoas daqui quando as vir a escrever qualquer coisa do género «Não, isso não é nada de especial, o modelo exagera»


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Por falar em exageros o GFS prevê "meia dúzia" de flocos para Bragança na próxima madrugada/manhã...será exagero?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

E que tal se voltássemos a discutir modelos e previsões, para variar?!

Qual acham que é a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação no Interior Centro, no próximo Sábado? Já sei que segundo o GFS é pouca ou nenhuma, mas pergunto de acordo com outros modelos...Se sim, a que cotas poderá ocorrer?

E, adicionalmente, poderá haver neve no Interior Centro, a cotas médias, durante a madrugada/início da manhã de Domingo, antes do ar quente se instalar em força?


----------



## GARFEL (18 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

a próxima semana ????
hum........nada de especial até ver o modelo exagera.
um pouco de humor tb faz bem 
quanto ao jantar caro vince 
na proxima 2ª tou livre


----------



## GARFEL (18 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

mais a sério
espero sinceramente que o rio nabão não salte fora
apesar de quando salta (algo que sinceramente não desejo volto a dizer)
é um espectáculo impressionante ver a quantidade de agua revolta que vai a uma velocidade louca
o nabão no seu pior impressiona
mas os prejuizos normalmente tb são grandes


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

Boa noite a todos

Prezados membros

Penso que não é benéfico fazermos deste valiosíssimo forum, um local de queixas, lamurias e outros afins. Se não chove, é porque não chove, se chove é porque é demais, se não neva, devia nevar. Este Inverno tem sido simplesmente fantástico para todos. 

Porque não analisar-mos o evento que ai vem, ja a partir de Domingo e que se irá estender toda a semana.

Muita chuva poderá cair, é verdade, distribuída por todo o país, e muita neve para a serra da Estrela, penso que poderá cair um dos maior nevões dos últimos anos.

E que tal pensarem em abrir uma estação de ski nos piornos, , como antigamente, pois pela maneira que o Inverno tem andado, cada vez há mais neve a cotas mais baixas, como os Invernos antigos.

Grande Inverno, não só em Portugal, mas também por toda a Europa e América. Algo está a mudar no clima.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

miguel disse:


> Poderia fazer por exemplo um post com uma previsão para toda a semana que estamos incluindo o fim de semana que vem e foi uma previsão feita no Domingo dia 14, se formos ver apenas errei quando disse que a pressão só ia subir acima dos 1000hpa na sexta, acabou por subir momentaneamente acima na Quarta, de resto bateu certo a 99% mas não estamos aqui para ver quem erra mais ou menos que eu saiba errar é humano e até os profissionais erram até demais do que deviam ...agora também só quem não olha bem para os modelos não vê que muito provavelmente teremos inundações nos próximos tempos dai eu dizer "vai acontecer" e se não acontecer não é dai que vem mal ao mundo e até agradecemos que não aconteça  já para não falar no mar muito alteroso vai estar mesmo brutal a partir de Sábado ao fim do dia altura em que também se vai dar um notório agravamento do tempo.



Mas ninguém aqui está a falar de perfeição, só estava a estimular um assunto pertinente, no sentido de fazer comparações, com o que é previsto com mais certeza ( do género « vai acontecer»), com o que acontece na verdade.
Não está em questão a forte probabilidade de fortes chuvas nos próximos dias, mas nunca mais me esqueço de andares uma vez a dizer que ia nevar em Lisboa e depois não aconteceu nada. Claro que é difícil prever, mas os termos que se usam na previsão fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por falar em exageros o GFS prevê "meia dúzia" de flocos para Bragança na próxima madrugada/manhã...será exagero?



Frio há, é acompanhar no satélite a ver se a precipitação chega aí. Mas não parece fácil.... 
http://sat24.com/sp


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

belem disse:


> Mas ninguém aqui está a falar de perfeição, só estava a estimular um assunto pertinente, no sentido de fazer comparações, com o que é previsto com mais certeza ( do género « vai acontecer»), com o que acontece na verdade.
> Não está em questão a forte probabilidade de fortes chuvas nos próximos dias, mas nunca mais me esqueço de andares uma vez a dizer que ia nevar em Lisboa e depois não aconteceu nada. Claro que é difícil prever, mas os termos que se usam na previsão fazem toda a diferença.



 Não me recordo nada de ter dito isso!! devo me ter referido a cotas baixas mas dai até ser em Lisboa


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

miguel disse:


> Não me recordo nada de ter dito isso!! devo me ter referido a cotas baixas mas dai até ser em Lisboa



Não te recordas? Até tive o cuidado na altura de te alertar para o risco de falhares. Foi por esta altura do ano, no ano passado.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

O que eu acho é que esse inverno está ser diluviano... Não se preocupem que já a partir de Sábado mandamos para aí a ciclogenese que irá passar amanhã aqui pelos Açores, e pelo que tudo indica ela traz aí uma "boa molha" sólida ou não


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Eu recordo-me perfeitamente, até porque fui um dos "visados". O Miguel e se bem me recordo o Cardu, juravam a pés juntos que ía nevar em Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

belem disse:


> Não te recordas? Até tive o cuidado na altura de te alertar para o risco de falhares. Foi por esta altura do ano, no ano passado.



Não me lembro, mas se calhar as condições eram até favoráveis mas não me lembro mesmo, como já disse não sou de fazer previsões que não estão  previstas nos modelos por isso acredito que na altura haveria algumas condições reunidas e lá por haver boas condições não quer dizer que vá nevar ainda mais difícil sendo no Litoral a cota 0...e piores previsões quanto a neve já eu vi aqui o mês passado e este mês mesmo e não estou aqui a enumerar cada uma, e já chega de offtopic falemos de modelos que é para isso que este tópico serve


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu recordo-me perfeitamente, até porque fui um dos "visados". O Miguel e se bem me recordo o Cardu, juravam a pés juntos que ía nevar em Lisboa.



E que condições havia nessa altura?? Se calhar até eram boas


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2010 às 00:04)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O que eu acho é que esse inverno está ser diluviano... Não se preocupem que já a partir de Sábado mandamos para aí a ciclogenese que irá passar amanhã aqui pelos Açores, e pelo que tudo indica ela traz aí uma "boa molha" *sólida ou não *



Sólida para os sítios do costume...
O freemeteo, ou "GFS for dummies", prevê uma boa rega para esta zona, essencialmente para Domingo, e, embora não me pareça que venha nenhum dilúvio para cá, o vento será uma presença muito forte nesse dia...
Enfim, e como diz o nosso poeta residente Nimboestrato, Habemus Inverno, e que por cá continue mais um pouco, que daqui a uns tempos, estamos todos com saudades da chuva, do frio, e da animação meteorológica geral que esta estação traz...


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O que eu acho é que esse inverno está ser diluviano... Não se preocupem que já a partir de Sábado mandamos para aí a ciclogenese que irá passar amanhã aqui pelos Açores, e pelo que tudo indica ela traz aí uma "boa molha" sólida ou não



se não fossem as aguas quentes açoreanas ou o AA  a sul das ilhas a colocar aquele ar tropical vindo de W e SW nos açores e apanhado pela ondulação frontal/do jet, não teriamos festa aqui...os açores, essa zona do atlantico é a fonte de eneria das grandes tempestades atlanticas de inverno, a zona entre a bermuda-açores-madeira, onde o AA se coloca nos meses frios sempre a bombar calor


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

miguel disse:


> E que condições havia nessa altura?? Se calhar até eram boas



Não eram más, mas faltava aquele pormenor que te estava a passar ao lado e eu ía chamando a atenção.

Já aliviamos o stress, o Vince tá em dívida com um almoço...adiante...falemos de previsões


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

stormy disse:


> se não fossem as aguas quentes açoreanas ou o AA  a sul das ilhas a colocar aquele ar tropical vindo de W e SW nos açores e apanhado pela ondulação frontal/do jet, não teriamos festa aqui...os açores, essa zona do atlantico é a fonte de eneria das grandes tempestades atlanticas de inverno, a zona entre a bermuda-açores-madeira, onde o AA se coloca nos meses frios sempre a bombar calor



Sim! Abençoados sejam os Açores!

De facto a temperatura oceânica neste momento aqui pelos Açores está nos 14-15 graus.

Bendita seja a nossa Corrente do Golfo que nos beneficia em tudo 

Se ela um dia perder a sua actividade iremos nos tornar numa região mais gélida... Daí que os efeitos do aumento da temperatura globais não sejam tão específicos nos Açores porque graças a deus temos o oceano que nos serve como regulador térmico  

Mas a amenidade da temperatura é mais notória no mar do que em terra. 

E quanto mais se caminha para Sul ou Sueste dos Açores ( Madeira, Canárias Cabo verde etc), maior é a presença do AA e maior a temperatura. E quanto mais para norte dos Açores( Islândia), maior é o efeito da Corrente do Labrador.

A ciclogenese irá já amanhã afectar o arquipélago açoriano, no Sábado a Madeira e posteriormente no Domingo aí em Portugal Continental.

Divirtam-se


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

hey, a temperatura n ta assim t baixa, ta nos 15-16º, como medem as boias do climaat...por sinal a costa ocidental a sul de lx e o algarve ( exatamente na faixa latitudional dos açores) tambem estao com 15-16º, devido á auxencia de nortada..o norte tá com 12
cabo verde é influenciado plo AA por esta altura, sim, é a razao da estação fria de lá ser seca, no verao o AA sobe ate aos 30-45ºN e eles passam a ser influenciados pela ICTZ e pelas ondas de leste, enquanto portugal e a madeira ficam sob os constantes ventos de norte/NE/NW.
os açores como estao no meio ou proximo nao teem um padrao de ventos muito defenido.

a saida das 18z continua a colocar a depressão muito cavada e proxima á galiza no dom e 2f....a permanencia da corrente perturbada de W entre os açores e o continente ( lá está, o ar quente é transportado desde o atl. central) vai continuar nos proximos dias e as frentes ou baixas sucederao-se
grande inverno!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

stormy disse:


> hey, a temperatura n ta assim t baixa, ta nos 15-16º, como medem as boias do climaat..



Iah! E nem eu disse que estava fria. Dei a entender que a temperatura oceânica está amena 


Frio está em terra. 9.7 graus neste momento de máxima 



stormy disse:


> os açores como estao no meio ou proximo nao teem um padrao de ventos muito defenido.



Como assim? Não entendi o que queres dizer com o padrão de ventos "não muito definido"..???

Partindo do princípio que os Açores são ilhas muito mais expostas aos regimes de ventos que rondam o arquipélago porque a posição geográfica das ilhas acompanha a circulação atmosférica do Atlântico Norte, e associados à posição setentrional que os mesmos ocupam no trajecto preferencial de ciclones tropicais, ou de ciclogeneses oriundas da frente polar, é mais que lógico que os Açores sejam ilhas bastante ventosas.

Só para que tenhas uma pequena ideia:
Todos os dias há vento nos Açores e que será de maior intensidade nas serras.
Na maior tempestade do século 20 dos Açores (1986) o vento atingiu a velocidade máxima de 250km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Já aliviamos o stress, o Vince tá em dívida com um almoço...adiante...falemos de previsões



Antes que mais alguém se lembre..., aqui vai mais uma tentativa de quem por aqui todos os dias passa e ainda muito poucas vezes estaciona, para que finalmente se feche a porta de vez ao assunto do "vai acontecer" e do "poderá acontecer"... 

Já se percebeu até à exaustão que o bom senso na interpretação dos modelos passa boa parte das vezes pela teoria das probabilidades utilizando as expressões adequadas.

Já é dia 19, arquivemos o 18 de vez!


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Iah! E nem eu disse que estava fria. Dei a entender que a temperatura oceânica está amena
> 
> 
> Frio está em terra. 9.7 graus neste momento de máxima
> ...



sim, ha vento mas é de rumo menos defenido
essencialmente porque o AA anda as voltas ai pelos açores, ora a sul, a norte a este, oeste, etc.
no inverno tendem a predominar os W´s e no verao os dias de estabilidade ou subsidencia embora possam ocorrer sempre aguaceiros orograficos ou devido as aguas quentes, até 22-24º nas ilhas e mais nas areas a sul, na ZEE.
quanto á tua maxima, só tiveste 9.7º?
estas a 300m, certo,  o que faz com que estejas com temperaturas tao diferentes das do nivel do mar, é que no verao nao costuma ser tao grande a diferença?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

stormy disse:


> sim, ha vento mas é de rumo menos defenido
> essencialmente porque o AA anda as voltas ai pelos açores, ora a sul, a norte a este, oeste, etc.
> no inverno tendem a predominar os W´s e no verao os dias de estabilidade ou subsidencia embora possam ocorrer sempre aguaceiros orograficos ou devido as aguas quentes, até 22-24º nas ilhas e mais nas areas a sul, na ZEE.
> quanto á tua maxima, só tiveste 9.7º?
> estas a 300m, certo,  o que faz com que estejas com temperaturas tao diferentes das do nivel do mar, é que no verao nao costuma ser tao grande a diferença?



Ah ok peço desculpa!

Sim isso é verdade. Não existem rumos definidos por aqui, se bem que a maioria das vezes predomina mais de Oeste ou de Sudoeste, mas esses rumos como tu dizes variam muito.

Sim de Verão os rumos dos ventos são muito variáveis.
Neste momento não me encontro na zona Oeste da Ilha. Estou na zona Leste que é eventualmente bastante mais acidentada em relação ao nível do mar e a temperatura bastante mais fria associada a diversos micro-climas de montanha

No Verão a diferença de temperatura em terra é maior. O máximo chega aos 28 graus. O recorde foi de 30 graus na Ilha do Pico. mas claro que 30 graus para quem vive em climas temperados Oceânicos Marítimos é sufocante devido à presença constante da humidade elevada. No Verão a água do mar chega até os 28 ou 29 graus...


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ah ok peço desculpa!
> 
> Sim isso é verdade. Não existem rumos definidos por aqui, se bem que a maioria das vezes predomina mais de Oeste ou de Sudoeste, mas esses rumos como tu dizes variam muito.
> 
> ...



esse clima diz o koppen que é termomediterranico como a costa sul e a costa LISBOA-SAGRES no continente...so as flores e corvo considera subtropical....eu acho que é mistura entre oceanico e termomediterranico...considero subtropical porque oceanicos mesmo é como as asturias, NW de frança etc.
essas SST´s é no sul da ZEE...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 03:58)

Snow disse:


> Boa noite a todos
> 
> Prezados membros
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acordo  é um dos melhores Outono/Inverno que já vivi na minha vida meteorológica


----------



## anamar (19 Fev 2010 às 07:58)

stormy disse:


> hey, a temperatura n ta assim t baixa, ta nos 15-16º, como medem as boias do climaat...por sinal a costa ocidental a sul de lx e o algarve ( exatamente na faixa latitudional dos açores) tambem estao com 15-16º, devido á auxencia de nortada..o norte tá com 12
> cabo verde é influenciado plo AA por esta altura, sim, é a razao da estação fria de lá ser seca, no verao o AA sobe ate aos 30-45ºN e eles passam a ser influenciados pela ICTZ e pelas ondas de leste, enquanto portugal e a madeira ficam sob os constantes ventos de norte/NE/NW.
> os açores como estao no meio ou proximo nao teem um padrao de ventos muito defenido.
> 
> ...



Sucederão-se (?????) Bolas, escreve-se mal neste forum!!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

anamar disse:


> Sucederão-se (?????) Bolas, escreve-se mal neste forum!!!



Por acaso nem considero isso um erro ortográfico, o stormy quer dizer que as baixas se sucederão umas ás outras, não vejo o problema. Mesmo que não esteja bem, já vi muito pior! Acho escusado fazer um off-topic assim!

No que interessa, penso que a depressão de Domingo está mais ou menos definida. Ao que parece, o seu centro será na zona da Galiza, até ligeiramente mais a noroeste. Penso, no entanto, que não irá trazer assim tanta chuva como se tem dito, logo o maior problema poderá ser o vento sudoeste, esse sim poderá ser muito forte nalguns locais. Também a ondulação, mais pelo facto de vir de sudoeste e portanto afectar áreas menos habituadas a receber grandes ondulações, pode complicar a situação. A favor está o facto de esta ir rodando para oeste progressivamente à medida que aumenta a intensidade, não entrando tão directamente nas zonas frágeis quando o mar estiver em "full power". 

Sem dúvida, uma situação a acompanhar em nowcasting, pois pode causar muitas surpresas...


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2010 às 09:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por acaso nem considero isso um erro ortográfico, o stormy quer dizer que as baixas se sucederão umas ás outras, não vejo o problema. Mesmo que não esteja bem, já vi muito pior! Acho escusado fazer um off-topic assim!
> 
> No que interessa, penso que a depressão de Domingo está mais ou menos definida. Ao que parece, o seu centro será na zona da Galiza, até ligeiramente mais a noroeste. Penso, no entanto, que não irá trazer assim tanta chuva como se tem dito, logo o maior problema poderá ser o vento sudoeste, esse sim poderá ser muito forte nalguns locais. Também a ondulação, mais pelo facto de vir de sudoeste e portanto afectar áreas menos habituadas a receber grandes ondulações, pode complicar a situação. A favor está o facto de esta ir rodando para oeste progressivamente à medida que aumenta a intensidade, não entrando tão directamente nas zonas frágeis quando o mar estiver em "full power".
> 
> Sem dúvida, uma situação a acompanhar em nowcasting, pois pode causar muitas surpresas...



Falando do interior Alentejano também não encontro nada de especial a não ser um bom dia de chuva um pouco acima da média e algum vento forte com uma ou outra rajada de destaque. Poderá ser sim um dia com alguma severidade mais interessante para o litoral e terras altas (pelo vento).

Na passada 2ª Feira, tive mais de 30mm de precipitação e no dia Seguinte pouco mais de 20mm e não foi de grande destaque. Segundo a Run do GFS de hoje às 00H a precipitação andará pelos 20mm, por isso... 

Esta run das 06h que está a sair ainda lhe retira mais precipitação. No final fica o vento e 3 pingas... Onde é que eu já vi este filme...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia ....

Em relação á história do vai ou poderá acontecer acho que já se diz tudo .... mas voltamos a insistir existem membros que exageram do tipo a 5 dias de distância dizem "vai acontecer" em vez do "poderá acontecer" e do mesmo modo que alguns dizem "hum acho que não passará de chuviscos" ou "acho que os modelos estão a exagerar" não estarão também a olhar aos modelos baseados em 1 ou 2 runs .... também estão a olhar a modelos !!
Mas um modelo não passa de uma previsão e por conseguinte é um "poderá acontecer" e quantas vezes eles não dão 30 mm e cai 5 mm por exemplo ....
Olhem ontem por exemplo em que falharam uma previsão a 6h, de distância ... alguém viu a chuva forte aqui no sul ontem ????
......
Isto não é uma critica a ninguérm mas  não devemos  esquecermo-nos de que existem inumeras pessoas que visitam o nosso site e muitas delas não percebem nada disto ... e muitas muitas vezes aqui sairam assustadas quando existem alguns membros que falam em possiveis tornados, cheias ... bla sempre que os modelos mostram por exemplo vento moderado a forte e precipitação do GFS (20 mm por exemplo ) !!

Mas isto fica para a reflexão de cada um como disse muito bem o Vince !!
E já agora obviamente que isto não é para o Miguel .... mas para um grupo de pessoas que quer seja vento, chuva, trovoadas ... ou o quer que seja falam sempre parecendo que vamos ser atingidos por um furacão ...

Podia ter ficado calado, e não dizer nada, mas como alguém falou em chuviscos ou dizerem que alguns membros acharem que não se vai passar nada, eles se calhar tb olham a modelos ..... mas sem verem catástrofes anunciadas a dias de distância 

Va um abraço, e desculpem o Off-Topic ..


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2010 às 11:25)

Olhando aos modelos :

Entre Sábado á Noite e Terça teremos episódeos prováveis de precipitação intensa em todo o território ora mais a norte e ora mais a sul ...e depois disso será claramente a região norte a ser provavelmente mais afectada devido á subida do Jet para latitudes mais a Norte !!

Trará cheias e queda árvores ???
Não sei hoje é Sexta .... e não Domingo e erra a 6h de distância por vezes como saber-se o que poderá acontecer ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

Só uma coisa, por acaso o gfs ontém estava a dar 94mm para o sul de espanhã, claro que não estava, mas foi o que aconteceu em cádiz caiu 94mm e claro houve inundações, por isso cada vez acredito menos nesse modelo.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Só uma coisa, por acaso o gfs ontém estava a dar 94mm para o sul de espanhã, claro que não estava, mas foi o que aconteceu em cádiz caiu 94mm e claro houve inundações, por isso cada vez acredito menos nesse modelo.




E qual foi então o  modelo que previu 94mm em Cadiz em que tu acreditas ?


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

Vince disse:


> E qual foi então o  modelo que previu 94mm em Cadiz em que tu acreditas ?



Ele acredita no modelo do penico ou no modelo da pedra molhada .... não havia por aqui um membro que tinha uma coisa desse género em casa ... com uma pedra qualquer


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

Vince disse:


> E qual foi então o  modelo que previu 94mm em Cadiz em que tu acreditas ?



Como isto está já não acredito é em nenhum.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Ele acredita no modelo do penico ou no modelo da pedra molhada .... não havia por aqui um membro que tinha uma coisa desse género em casa ... com uma pedra qualquer



Olha ao menos quando uma pedra está molhada é sinónimo que choveu.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

As coisas são mesmo assim, ontem formou-se uma célula mais organizada naquela zona, e nenhum modelo previa precipitações dessas. Os modelos por vezes conseguem prever a formação de SCM's, mas muitas vezes não, cabe aos meteorologistas interpretar o resto, algumas condições havia que o Estofex alertava para a possibilidade de precipitação forte no sul de Espanha e Baleares. Sempre foi assim, e assim continuará, os modelos não são tudo, ontem mesmo a leste da "nossa" depressão formou-se de repente outra depressão devido ao Jet sobre o Atlas que cavou em poucas horas até aos 980hPa nas Baleares, e nenhum modelo também previa a coisa dessa forma . Não vale a pena apedrejar os modelos, seja com pedras secas ou molhadas.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

As gémeas e a frente prevista para o próximo Domingo









As quantidades mais fortes de precipitação e respectiva localização tem oscilado um pouco de saída para saída.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ....
> 
> Em relação á história do vai ou poderá acontecer acho que já se diz tudo .... mas voltamos a insistir existem membros que exageram do tipo a 5 dias de distância dizem "vai acontecer" em vez do "poderá acontecer" e do mesmo modo que alguns dizem "hum acho que não passará de chuviscos" ou "acho que os modelos estão a exagerar" não estarão também a olhar aos modelos baseados em 1 ou 2 runs .... também estão a olhar a modelos !!
> Mas um modelo não passa de uma previsão e por conseguinte é um "poderá acontecer" e quantas vezes eles não dão 30 mm e cai 5 mm por exemplo ....
> ...



Pois ainda bem que não é para mim porque nunca disse que vinha ai uma catástrofe ao coisa parecida falei que vinha ai um temporal e é isso que vai vir ao final do dia de Sábado e inicio da madrugada de Domingo e depois um novo agravamento no final do dia de Domingo e segunda..para mim temporal é rajadas de 80/90km/h com picos de 100km/h acompanhado de chuva forte e é isso que espero com os seus efeitos que se pode adivinhar quais são não é preciso esperar pela altura  depois vamos ver os relatos dos locais principalmente do Litoral Oeste


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 14:05)

pois é..essas depressoes vao dar que falar..
atençao tambem as ondulaçoes que podem chegar a 9m
o padro actual tende a manter-se inalterado nos proximos 8-10 dias com baixas a NW e periodos de autentico temporal


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

stormy disse:


> pois é..essas depressoes vao dar que falar..
> atençao tambem as ondulaçoes que podem chegar a 9m
> o padro actual tende a manter-se inalterado nos proximos 8-10 dias com baixas a NW e periodos de autentico temporal



Essas ondulações de 9m serão na Costa Oeste, certo? Aqui na costa Sul, deveremos contar com que tipo de ondulação? 4 a 5m?


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Essas ondulações de 9m serão na Costa Oeste, certo? Aqui na costa Sul, deveremos contar com que tipo de ondulação? 4 a 5m?



 Para Domingo a ondulação será de sudoeste com cerca de 4 a 5 metros a subir ao longo do dia, pelo que afectará tanto a costa oeste como a algarvia.

 A ondulação na Segunda e na Terça irá aumentar sendo o pico na madrugada de Terça e podendo atingir os 8/9 metros. Porém, a ondulação nessa altura já será de oeste, pelo que afectará muito mais a costa ocidental. No entanto, penso que poderá entrar na costa algarvia com 4/5 metros.

 Será sempre um mar muito tempestuoso devido ao vento, terá por isso um aspecto alteroso e as ondas nem deverão ser excepcionalmente altas na rebentação junto à costa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

Vince disse:


> As gémeas e a frente prevista para o próximo Domingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que poderá acontecer se esses dois centros atingirem Portugal


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Fev 2010 às 15:31)

alguma previsão para quando vai acalmar esta tempestade que ai vem? principalmente nas ondulações...

Até a prox. sexta feira vejo nos modelos todos os dias de chuva, vento e altas ondulações.

bem, o pessoal aqui do fórum que adora chuva e frio, este inverno não se pode queixar... inverno bastante rigoroso mesmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

LuisFilipe disse:


> alguma previsão para quando vai acalmar esta tempestade que ai vem? principalmente nas ondulações...
> 
> Até a prox. sexta feira vejo nos modelos todos os dias de chuva, vento e altas ondulações.
> 
> bem, o pessoal aqui do fórum que adora chuva e frio, este inverno não se pode queixar... inverno bastante rigoroso mesmo.



Eu arrisco a dizer que até ao final do mês o padrão tá aí, muita chuva, e algum vento. Poderá haver pequenas pausas entre eventos mas nada de mais, já a ondulação, anda ao "sabor" daquilo que se vai passando, mas também me parece que não acalme muito por aí além.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim. Mas mais especificamente, a pressão iria cair por momentos, nos seus centro não haveria precipitação e o vento seria fraco, o problema estaria quando os núcleos se deslocassem para leste, nessa altura a chuva iria aumentar de intensidade e o vento também sendo ambos fortes.



Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Para Domingo a ondulação será de sudoeste com cerca de 4 a 5 metros a subir ao longo do dia, pelo que afectará tanto a costa oeste como a algarvia.
> 
> A ondulação na Segunda e na Terça irá aumentar sendo o pico na madrugada de Terça e podendo atingir os 8/9 metros. Porém, a ondulação nessa altura já será de oeste, pelo que afectará muito mais a costa ocidental. No entanto, penso que poderá entrar na costa algarvia com 4/5 metros.
> 
> Será sempre um mar muito tempestuoso devido ao vento, terá por isso um aspecto alteroso e as ondas nem deverão ser excepcionalmente altas na rebentação junto à costa.



Obrigado pela informação!
Tenho aqui uns amigos que queriam ir andar de kayak no Domingo, mas já os aconselhei a ficar em casa!


----------



## PauloSR (19 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Boas pessoal. que acham disto para hoje de madrugada?






E a previsão do nosso instituto para o dia de amanha?

[...]
*Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, descendo a cota para os 400
metros nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro para o final do dia.*
[...]

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas pessoal. que acham disto para hoje de madrugada?
> 
> 
> E a previsão do nosso instituto para o dia de amanha?
> ...



Bom quanto a esta madrugada, e SE ocorrerem aguaceiros a cota deverá ser baixa... bastante frio em altitude. Poderíamos até ter bastantes surpresas. O problema é que é muito difícil ocorrer precipitação. De qualquer forma o extremo Norte poderá ter alguma sorte.
Quanto a amanhã aguardo actualização do IM pois não concordo com actual (a meu ver). Com a entrada da frente ao final da tarde a tendência da cota será subir... Se estivesse 400m subindo a cota para 1000, eu acho que estaria mais condizente com a realidade...

Veremos!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

De acordo com os vários modelos e com a última run, puxando um pouco a previsão aqui para o Algarve e já para o dia de amanhã e inicio de Domingo, esse período será caracterizado por muito vento e precipitação intensa (provavelmente entre os 15mm e os 25mm acumulados nesse período).

*Aladin:* (ainda não saiu a previsão para as primeiras horas de Domingo)



*
ECWMF*












*GFS*













Claro que nas próximas runs poderão existir algumas alterações de pormenor (nomeadamente na localização exacta do centro das "gémeas" (como o Vince já apelidou), o que originará oscilações nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada! Ainda assim, será sempre um final de Sábado e um dia de Domingo com muita precipitação e vento, e com o estado do mar a merecer também destaque!

Para o resto da semana, a tendência, de acordo com esta run, será de continuação da precipitação:


----------



## cactus (19 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Enfim será então quase de certeza uma semana com chuvas por vezes fortes, vento e temperatuas abafadas ...


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

ecobcg disse:


> De acordo com os vários modelos e com a última run, puxando um pouco a previsão aqui para o Algarve e já para o dia de amanhã e inicio de Domingo, esse período será caracterizado por muito vento e precipitação intensa (provavelmente entre os 15mm e os 25mm acumulados nesse período).
> 
> Claro que nas próximas runs poderão existir algumas alterações de pormenor (nomeadamente na localização exacta do centro das "gémeas" (como o Vince já apelidou), o que originará oscilações nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada! Ainda assim, será sempre um final de Sábado e um dia de Domingo com muita precipitação e vento, e com o estado do mar a merecer também destaque!
> 
> Para o resto da semana, a tendência, de acordo com esta run, será de continuação da precipitação:




Quando é que apanhamos sol e secamos os trilhos de BTT da zona de Sintra? Dia de S. Nunca?


----------



## PauloSR (19 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

vitamos disse:


> Bom quanto a esta madrugada, e SE ocorrerem aguaceiros a cota deverá ser baixa... bastante frio em altitude. Poderíamos até ter bastantes surpresas. O problema é que é muito difícil ocorrer precipitação. De qualquer forma o extremo Norte poderá ter alguma sorte.
> Quanto a amanhã aguardo actualização do IM pois não concordo com actual (a meu ver). Com a entrada da frente ao final da tarde a tendência da cota será subir... Se estivesse 400m subindo a cota para 1000, eu acho que estaria mais condizente com a realidade...
> 
> Veremos!



Muito obrigados! Vamos la ver como será


----------



## meteo (19 Fev 2010 às 17:56)

Jota 21 disse:


> Quando é que apanhamos sol e secamos os trilhos de BTT da zona de Sintra? Dia de S. Nunca?



Mas qual sol,aqui não se fala de sol.Só no Seguimento dos Açores nos deixam... 
E parece que foi retirado algum do vento extremo que era dado para Domingo,e ainda bem, 65 km/hora de vento médio não era brincadeira. Agora Segunda-Feira vai ser o dia mais ventoso. A chuva vai continuar a cair,por vezes forte.  Como já se disse por ai,um dos melhores Invernos em termos de interesse meteorológico nos ultimos tempos. Já houve neve em cotas baixas,grandes chuvadas,frio. Só faltam as trovoadas,mas com tanto vento nos próximos dias será possível?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

meteo disse:


> Mas qual sol,aqui não se fala de sol.Só no Seguimento dos Açores nos deixam...
> E parece que foi retirado algum do vento extremo que era dado para Domingo,e ainda bem, 65 km/hora de vento médio não era brincadeira. Agora Segunda-Feira vai ser o dia mais ventoso. A chuva vai continuar a cair,por vezes forte.  Como já se disse por ai,um dos melhores Invernos em termos de interesse meteorológico nos ultimos tempos. Já houve neve em cotas baixas,grandes chuvadas,frio. Só faltam as trovoadas,mas com tanto vento nos próximos dias será possível?



Pois é das trovoadas é que eu tenho saudades, como era bom que elas agora domingo viessem em força.


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

meteo disse:


> Mas qual sol,aqui não se fala de sol.Só no Seguimento dos Açores nos deixam...
> E parece que foi retirado algum do vento extremo que era dado para Domingo,e ainda bem, 65 km/hora de vento médio não era brincadeira. Agora Segunda-Feira vai ser o dia mais ventoso. A chuva vai continuar a cair,por vezes forte.  Como já se disse por ai,um dos melhores Invernos em termos de interesse meteorológico nos ultimos tempos. Já houve neve em cotas baixas,grandes chuvadas,frio. Só faltam as trovoadas,mas com tanto vento nos próximos dias será possível?




  Alguém declarou "Morte ao Sol"... É uma música dos GNR já com uns anitos mas que se aplica á situação actual.
  Também gosto que chova, neve, haja vento, trovoadas, etc. etc. mas uma pausa não fazia mal a ninguém

  Quanto aos próximos dias noto alguma discrepância sobre quando começa a chover a sério na costa ocidental, tal como na quantidade de precipitação. Só mesmo em "real time" se verá como vai ser. Mas aguardo umas boas regas e vendaval com fartura... Resumindo: nem BTT, nem Parapente, nem Surf... Aguardamos por melhores dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Ontém o cenário estava bem mais bonito, hoje já não.


----------



## sunny (19 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ontém o cenário estava bem mais bonito, hoje já não.



Isso significa que o tempo vai estar melhor ou pior que o previsto ontem?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

sunny disse:


> Isso significa que o tempo vai estar melhor ou pior que o previsto ontem?



Significa que retiraram a chuva que estava prevista ontém.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Significa que retiraram a chuva que estava prevista ontém.



Isso não é verdade... retiraram alguma chuva que estava prevista, mas os mapas continuam a indicar muita precipitação para todo o país, embora mais no norte!


----------



## karkov (19 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

e neve para os 1000m na serra da estrela que é por onde vou andar a partir de amanhã


----------



## godzila (19 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

"Previsão para Sábado, 20 de Fevereiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente pouco nublado
até ao final da manhã.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca.
A partir do fim da tarde, períodos de chuva no litoral da região
Sul estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e podendo ser
fortes no Algarve para o final do dia.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, descendo a cota para os 400
metros nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
a partir da tarde, moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas regiões do interior
e forte (35 a 55 km/h) nas regiões do litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do
quadrante sul, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h), com
rajadas de 90 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Formação de gelo e geada nas regiões do interior.



 Previsão para Domingo, 21 de Fevereiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Queda de neve nas regiões do Norte e Centro acima dos 400 metros,
durante a madrugada, subindo a cota para os 1600 metros durante
a manhã.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima."

o que é isto  a confiar no IM este fim de samana vai prometer no que toca á neve


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

Aquilo que se irá passar é que a partir do final da tarde irá haver a um aumento gradual da intensidade do vento e da nebulosidade e o consequente inicio e intensificação da precipitação ao longo da noite, sendo ambos os factores (vento e precipitação) forte ao longo da noite e madrugada, as frentes irão fazer o trajecto oeste pra leste, sendo o vento inicialmente do quadrante sul e depois rodando para sw. Quanto a trovoadas nenhum modelo as prevê, mas sendo as características das frentes, poderão ocorrer tal como a ocorrência de granizo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Para os "fanáticos" da neve, aquilo que aí vem irá ser algo com características sub-tropicais, logo temperaturas amenas e muita humidade, vento e grandes quantidades de precipitação, dificilmente irá ocorrer neve a cotas baixas/médias, só mesmo altas, aquilo que ocorrer será uma sorte, porque aquilo que aí vem está carregado de ar quente e humidade, a única coisa de que nos poderá valer alguma coisa, e, inicialmente será o ar frio que ainda se encontra instalado nos níveis altos que depressa irá ser "varrido" e substituído pelo ar quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2262912

A precipitação irá instalar-se ao longo do dia de amanhã, de sw para ne, sendo que durante a noite e madrugada estará a chover em todo o país e o vento será forte a muito forte.


----------



## Lince (19 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas pessoal. que acham disto para hoje de madrugada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha terra confirma-se esta previsão.
Neva por vezes com alguma intensidade e a acomulação é de cerca de 2cm.
Temperatura -1º (Neva acima dos 900m mas por vezes essa cota cai para os 700m, dependendo da intensidade dos aguaceiros.)


----------



## Lince (19 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Olhando para os modelos e para os meteogramas é  de esperar que as cotas de neve não subam assim tanto como o esperado, sendo que cairão bons nevões acima dos 1200m. Atenção a quarta feira onde as cotas poderão descer abaixo dos 1000m deixando boas acumulações principalmente no norte.
Esta semana promete e muito e não será apenas uma semana de chuva.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Sim Lince, falando de Domingo, estas entradas não são boas para neve a cotas baixas e médias, mas costumam ser excelentes para cotas altas, acima dos 1000/1200, gerando boas acumulações.

Hoje e próxima madrugada e manhã ainda é o regime de aguaceiros no noroeste, de neve a cotas acima dos 700, aguaceiros esses que penso que na próxima madrugada serão um pouco mais frequentes do que os do dia de hoje devido à melhor convecção marítima das madrugadas, próximo do litoral.


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto a trovoadas nenhum modelo as prevê, mas sendo as características das frentes, poderão ocorrer tal como a ocorrência de granizo.



Não concordo contigo, Mário... É exactamente o contrário disso que os modelos mostram, que há condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, e muito boas condições...

Tanto para domingo como para os dias seguintes, mas principalmente domingo.


























Penso que não seja preciso colocar mais modelos, pois o resto é muito parecido a estes..

E é claro que não contam só os valores de CAPE e LI, para haverem trovoadas também contam muitos outros factores..


----------



## David sf (19 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Acho desta vez, que 400 m de cota de neve, pelo menos no centro do país, é muito optimista. Vai ser muito difícil haver neve a cotas médias, o vento será muito forte de sul e varrerá rapidamente o frio instalado, que não será tanto como em entradas anteriores. As únicas capitais de distrito que deverão ter neve serão a Guarda e Bragança (e mesmo esta, não será fácil), mas só durante a madrugada, pois segundo todos os modelos, às 6 da manhã de domingo a iso 0 estará já arredada do território continental. 

Não percam tempo a discutir quantidades de precipitação, os modelos não costumam modelar bem esse parâmetro, agora é evidente que vai chover bem em todo o território continental. O vento será forte e a ondulação também, e uso o futuro e não o condicional porque neste momento isto é um dado adquirido. Será uma semana muito animada para os amantes da chuva e do vento, ou seja autêntica invernia. Há condições para trovoada, agora haverá calor, mas se não for desta, vêm aí tempos mais favoráveis, estão aí a chegar Março e Abril.

Sobre a discussão off-topic, (não há mais nada a dizer), HotSpot


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Lightning disse:


> Não concordo contigo, Mário... É exactamente o contrário disso que os modelos mostram, que há condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, e muito boas condições...
> 
> Tanto para domingo como para os dias seguintes, mas principalmente domingo.
> 
> ...



Sim, concordo contigo, apesar de não ser só o Cape/Li que conta, a temperatura também conta, mas essa estará "elevada", outro factor que ajudará para o desenvolvimento de trovoadas.
O GFS prevê chuva para todo o país, sendo mais forte no Norte, mas não muito.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2010 às 23:10)

Bem amigos, como se tem notado nos últimos meses, este tópico "desgoverna-se" quase diariamente. Foi assunto muito discutido no último encontro e entre a equipa do MeteoPT. Ao contrário do que alguns possam pensar, os moderadores não tem prazer nenhum em andar a apagar mensagens na tentativa de manter o tópico mais "saudável" e ontopic, para além do trabalho que dá, muitas vezes é quase impossível separar mensagens que estão encadeadas em ontopic e offtopic.

Há pouco mais de um ano atrás, criaram-se dois tópicos, um para análises de modelos e este para conversa mais solta. A coisa não pegou, mas penso que agora temos que fazer nova tentativa. Alguns membros tem trabalho em escrever análises que depois se perdem rapidamente em páginas de discussão acabando por não ser lidas por muitos.

*Pedia assim a todos os membros* que gostam de fazer as suas análises e previsões, que a colocassem no outro tópico (Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais), seguindo as regras do mesmo.
*Os membros são incentivados nesta fase em colocar os seus post's em estéreo*, em ambos os tópicos. Assim são lidos aqui que é um tópico mais lido, mas ficam no outro onde não se perdem na torrente da discussão. Publicamente é o tópico de Análises aquele a que damos mais destaque, quer aqui, quer nos vários meios que temos para chegar ao público não regular, é um tópico onde se exige mais fundamentação e ponderação, não significando isso que seja tópico só para grandes conhecedores, antes pelo contrário, incentiva-se a participação de todos, *conforme as regras*, pois afinal há muitas pessoas que sabem pouco mas tem a sabedoria de serem ponderadas.

Este tópico (Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos) fica assim para a conversa mais solta, não significando isso que seja para offtopic ou para discussões que ultrapassem certo nível. Essas mensagens serão eliminadas como até aqui. Se ocorrerem situações de descontrolo como por vezes sucedem, este tópico será simplesmente encerrado até acalmarem os ânimos.

Pedia que relessem os textos e regras sobre este assunto:

 Alterações acerca de Previsões, Modelos e Alertas
 Regras do tópico de Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas

Aconselhável também a leitura das normas básicas de Netiqueta em fóruns
 Netiqueta

*PS: Não comentem este post, alguma dúvida ou esclarecimento usem MP's*


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Aqui para o interior alentejano, o GFS continua a tirar cada vez mais de tudo. Restou o vento. Indica que poderá chover mais na 2ª feira que propriamente no Domingo.Na última saída (Run das 18h) passou para uns míseros 12mm.

Será garantidamente um evento para o litoral. Na 2ª feira a precipitação aqui será praticamente o dobro da modelada para o Domingo.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

*Chuva, vento muito forte e trovoada na Madeira
Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira emitem alerta de mau tempo

O serviço regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira emitiu esta noite um alerta para os riscos das condições atmosféricas adversas previstas para sábado no arquipélago. 

Com base nas previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, deverão ocorrer períodos de chuva forte, em especial durante a tarde, acompanhada de trovoada. 

O vento soprará forte a muito forte, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 120 quilómetros nas zonas de montanha. 

Devido a estas condições atmosféricas, a Protecção Civil alerta para os riscos dos percursos a pé e de automóvel nas zonas montanhosas ou nas vertentes expostas. 

Alerta ainda para a possibilidade de ocorrência de pequenas inundações, derrocadas ou deslizamentos de terras e quedas de árvores, recomendando as devidas precauções na circulação automóvel. 

Insta também para que sejam acatados os avisos, a sinalização e as recomendações das autoridades e forças de segurança. 

O mau tempo previsto também para os mares do arquipélago levaram o comandante do Lobo Marinho, João Bela, a cancelar a viagem de ligação com a ilha do Porto Santo prevista para sábado. 

Fonte: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/madeira-tvi24-vento-ultimas/1140775-4071.html*


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

Apesar da temperatura a 850Hpa ser rapidamente varrida, penso e segundo as cotas que o GFS têm vindo a modelar, que na madrugada de Domingo poderá acontecer um belo nevão nas serras acima dos 1000m...sempre dá para ir até à Serra de Nogueira amanhã à noite ver uns flocos a caír!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Fev 2010 às 02:44)

Lá vamos nós ter mais contente desassossego de  noites mal dormidas,
dias movimentados ,de chuvadas e  rajadas,
com mais precipitações demoradas,mais aguaceiros ,uma rajada de vento mais forte que a anterior,eventualmente, mais ribeira e até  rio  que transbordam,mais notícias na televisão a falar do tempo,
deste  Inverno que não pára e que diz-se já, que se   parece com os  de outrora,que cá para muitos de nós, sabemos bem que, não terão sido assim tantos.
Este Inverno é ( tem sido) , concerteza,  um dos tais, que será sempre uma referência.
Hoje é já Presente...Amanhã , sê-lo-á  ,no Passado. 
Para alguns de  nós , mal preparados para Invernos assim,
cansados de tanta continuidade do cinzento e do frio ,
desta  prolongada ausência de uns diazitos de sol,
do nascer até ao ocaso, que sempre ocorrem  em todos os Invernos,
é , (tem sido)  um desassossego descontente.
Para outros, quase todos nós, este tempo algo severo que aí vem,
obrigou-nos  desde já,  " a entrar em estágio " para a próxima prevenção.
Ui ,  ui ...que lá vêm mais alguns  Alertas. 
Depois dos  inúmeros deste  Inverno ... 

Bons e entusiasmantes relatos para todos nós.
Aos outros, aos que agonizam,
é só mais um bocadinho.
Isto lá para Março ameaça acabar...


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

1. Quanto à possibilidade de neve em Bragança aquando da entrada da frente (antes podem haver alguns aguaceiros fracos de neve, mas insignificantes), aqui vão os perfis do GFS para as 3 e as 6 da manhã, com precipitação prevista de 4,8 e 9,6 mm, respectivamente. Desta vez terão precipitação de certeza, podem é não ter frio.

*03h*



> ========Temperature Deg C=====
> Hmsl/FHR:   21.
> Mdl sfc    1.5
> 874.     1.5
> ...



*06h*



> ========Temperature Deg C=====
> Hmsl/FHR:   24.
> Mdl sfc    1.4
> 874.     1.4
> ...



A humidade muito alta em níveis baixos pode estragar tudo, mas há a possibilidade (50/50) de um bom nevão, mais de 10 cm, que derreterão ao início da manhã. Portanto, boa madrugada a todos os bragantinos.

Noutras cidades, como na Guarda, apesar da maior altitude, já será mais complicado devido à sua localização mais a sul. Mesmo à meia-noite já será complicado.



> Hmsl/FHR:   18.
> Mdl sfc    5.0
> 502.     5.0
> 668.     4.5
> ...



Atenção, que a Guarda fica a cerca de 1 000 m de altitude e este perfil vai até aos 500m, pelo que a T2m será muito inferior à do perfil. A localização da Guarda a norte da Serra da Estrela, poderá favorecê-la, mas sobre isso os locais poderão pronunciar-se com maior exactidão.

2. Quanto à precipitação afectará todo o continente, constantemente, durante 48 horas, isto segundo o ECM, que é o melhor modelo a prever este parâmetro. As quantidades previstas poderão não ser exactamente as que irão ocorrer, mas a sua localização costuma ser muito bem modelada.









































3. A possibilidade de trovoadas está aí, maior que nas últimas ocorrências, desta vez não haverá frio à superfície pelo que é muito possível que elas possam aparecer, principalmente amanhã à tarde no centro e sul do país.


----------



## cova beira (20 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

na minha opiniao penso que as cotas podem surpreender estando nalgumas zonas entre os 600 e 800 tal como o im anuncia deixo aqui os mapas de uma situacao semelhante onde as cotas aqui na covilha rondaram os 400 metros com temperatura a 850 hpa positiva mas com mais frio em superficie 














como podem observar para hoje a situacao em altura é identica













o hirlam em relacao á temp 850hpa esta tambem muito mais optimista


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

Não será fácil nevar com estas temperaturas...que na minha opinião acaba por ser uma previsão significativa ridícula do I.M...Quando se vê para Bragança queda de neve com max:11º min:5º

www.meteo.pt


----------



## rbsmr (20 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Carta de Superfície para as próximas 24 horas

Reparem que as depressões estendem-se desde a Terra Nova ao Médio Oriente!!!


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

*http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/

Vale mesmo a pena observar as ultimas imagens*


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 16:20)




----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 16:39)




----------



## cova beira (20 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não será fácil nevar com estas temperaturas...que na minha opinião acaba por ser uma previsão significativa ridícula do I.M...Quando se vê para Bragança queda de neve com max:11º min:5º
> 
> www.meteo.pt





estas demasiado pessimista nao tenho a certeza mas o maior nevao aí aconteceu  com esta situacao em altura inclusivamente aconteceu tambem em manteigas o que parece impossivel olhando este mapa confirmas?


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

Houve um desagravamento de todos os alertas a nível do continente. Os alertas amarelos por precipitação forte foram descontinuados.


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

mais uma vez Santarém é o único distrito que está a verde...e depois é quase sempre um dos mais afectados por situações meteorológicas mais adversas...veremos


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

A RUN das 12 do GFS retirou um pouco a precipitação para esta noite na região da margem sul do Tejo. Ainda assim a precipitação prevista está na ordem dos 20 mm em cerca de 3 horas. Ao todo ao longo dos próximos dias estão previstos 90.8 mm.

Vamos aguardar então por mais logo para haver mais certezas.


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Agreste disse:


> Houve um desagravamento de todos os alertas a nível do continente. Os alertas amarelos por precipitação forte foram descontinuados.



Correcção, estão em alerta amarelo por precipitação forte: *Setúbal*, *Lisboa* e *Leiria*, entre as 20h de hoje e as 5h59 da próxima madrugada.
O centro da depressão está agora modelada mais a Norte que nas anteriores saídas, daí a actualização.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:06)




----------



## vinc7e (20 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

Neve em Viseu com temperaturas entre os 6 e os 10ºC ? E em Bragança entre 5 e 10ºC?






Ainda por cima com temperaturas positivas a 850hpa...


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

Em Bragança é possível alguma queda de neve, acho essa mínima de 5 graus muito alta. Neste momento já está abaixo e deverá continuar a descer por mais umas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

vinc7e disse:


> Neve em Viseu com temperaturas entre os 6 e os 10ºC ? E em Bragança entre 5 e 10ºC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A previsão representada pela "bonecada" contêm quase sempre erros, quando se trata de neve ou trovoada então é o fim.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

vinc7e disse:


> Neve em Viseu com temperaturas entre os 6 e os 10ºC ? E em Bragança entre 5 e 10ºC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poderá ser para as áreas mais altas desses distritos.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

*Espera-nos chuva, vento e a ondulação vai subir.*


----------



## vinc7e (20 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

Dan disse:


> Poderá ser para as áreas mais altas desses distritos.



Mas supostamente a previsão é para as cidades. 
Caso contrario também Braga ou Vila Real teriam neve...


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Mas supostamente a previsão é para as cidades.
> Caso contrario também Braga ou Vila Real teriam neve...



Amanhã esses símbolos já são substituidos.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

actioman disse:


> Correcção, estão em alerta amarelo por precipitação forte: *Setúbal*, *Lisboa* e *Leiria*, entre as 20h de hoje e as 5h59 da próxima madrugada.
> O centro da depressão está agora modelada mais a Norte que nas anteriores saídas, daí a actualização.



Peço desculpa em corrigir mas todos os distritos do continente estão em alerta amarelo, na presente hora, com a excepção de Santarém. Os alertas referem-se a vento forte em todos os distritos, ondulação no litoral, chuva forte nos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Leiria e neve no distrito da Guarda.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

*De uma vez por todas:

ALERTAS = PROTECÇÃO CIVIL

AVISOS = INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA*


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:35)

*ALERTA AZUL*

Precipitação forte  



De acordo com as informações actualizadas e disponibilizadas pelo IM salienta-se, para o período compreendido entre o final do dia de hoje, 20Fev e a manhã de amanhã, 21Fev, um agravamento do estado do tempo, em especial nos distritos de Setúbal, Lisboa e Leiria, onde se poderá verificar a ocorrência de períodos de chuva pontualmente forte.



Efeitos expectáveis:



·       Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas

       pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 

·        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

·       Efeitos torrenciais em linhas de água de resposta rápida;

·       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;

·       Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

·       Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima.



A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:

Às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social; 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; 
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima; 
À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


fONTE: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=40


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 21:51)




----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

Boas condições para trovoadas amanhã... Pelo menos no que toca a CAPE e LI.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

Lightning disse:


> Boas condições para trovoadas amanhã... Pelo menos no que toca a CAPE e LI.



Está mesmo bom


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 23:17)




----------



## rijo (21 Fev 2010 às 03:25)

Parece que se estão a formar células....


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

Parece que esta noite vamos ter trovoadas:


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2010 às 18:46)

Para já apenas o GFS coloca o cenário mas as chuvas de sábado na Madeira podem repetir-se uma semana depois. 







Edito apenas para colocar este apetitoso mapa do Europeu... um bicho de 980mb que aparece do nada a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente provavelmente vindo da Madeira. Às 144h...


----------



## carlitinhos (21 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

pois assim parece Agreste, se não alterar muito mais um problema para a Madeira, nesta fase de reconstrução não será uma boa noticia, esperemos com serenidade e atenção a esta "possivel" situação

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3089/100226182112.gif

o ECM apresenta um cenario parecido mas para sábado atrasando uma horas essa baixa sobre a Madeira

http://img168.imageshack.us/g/1002261821121.gif/


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

Não é para alarmar mas tem alguns modelos a meter uma tendência para que no final da semana sexta e Sábado se possa formar uma depressão muito cavada perto de Portugal e o pior cenário é que essa depressão pode vir da madeira como coloca por exemplo o GFS e outros modelos com chuvadas muito fortes no final da semana.

ACMWF




UKMO




Precipitação GFS:


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Até Sábado muda tudo!  O habitual! 

Aliás nem na run das 00h se via tal coisa, quando muito na das 06h já havia uma tendência.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Espero que a situação mude até lá.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Só por curiosidade e fugindo um pouco do que se tem falado aqui ultimamente, o GFS nesta RUN18z manteve uma tendência para o dia 5 de Março a modelar algo muitíssimo semelhante ao dia 29/01/2006 (será que o frio ainda não se despediu de nos??)...mas como falta uma "eternidade", resta saber se "mantém" a tendência ou se muda tudo (o que é mais provável pois ainda esta a + de 200h). Não sei se também repararam nisso...foi só um aparte.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

actioman disse:


> Até Sábado muda tudo!  O habitual!
> 
> Aliás nem na run das 00h se via tal coisa, quando muito na das 06h já havia uma tendência.



Esta tendência não é de hoje, já está nos modelos ai a uns 2 ou 3 dias  principalmente no ECM. Veremos as próximas saídas e os próximos dias


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

squidward disse:


> Só por curiosidade e fugindo um pouco do que se tem falado aqui ultimamente, o GFS nesta RUN18z manteve uma tendência para o dia 5 de Março a modelar algo muitíssimo semelhante ao dia 29/01/2006 (será que o frio ainda não se despediu de nos??)...mas como falta uma "eternidade", resta saber se "mantém" a tendência ou se muda tudo (o que é mais provável pois ainda esta a + de 200h). Não sei se também repararam nisso...foi só um aparte.



Achas que escapa a algum dos malucos do frio! Nem que fosse uma modelação a 500h  Já na run das 12h eu reparei nisso!

Claro que até lá o mais certo é tudo mudar radicalmente, mas é sempre bom ver aqueles tracinhos e a iso -4 a percorrer o nosso país em locais menos habituais. 







O pior é que poderá ser uma entrada apenas fria e seca... 

No dia seguinte aparece uma outra coisa semelhante ao que tem sucedido este ano. E é uma frente que nos iria varrer de Sudoeste para Nordeste encontrando-se com muito frio instalado e dar assim origem a algumas surpresas em locais que lidem bem com a retenção desse ar frio à superfície. 








É ir seguindo, porque ainda deve ser retirada e e novamente colocada, enfim a habitual dança dos modelos.


----------



## ruka (22 Fev 2010 às 08:02)

bom dia! está a modelar-se uma situação bastante "feia" para o fim de semana... até lá ainda muito irá mudar...


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 08:19)

ruka disse:


> bom dia! está a modelar-se uma situação bastante "feia" para o fim de semana... até lá ainda muito irá mudar...



Mete "feia" nisso. Seria algo brutal...















































Tanto tempo a observar modelos e nunca tinha visto nada assim 

Quanto muito, fica para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

A 144 horas vale o que vale, nesta altura ainda muito pouco. Comparando vários modelos para a mesma data, por sinal os modelos tradicionalmente mais racionais no médio e longo prazo são os mais calmos, ECM e UKM. No GFS é uma depressão estranha, a tropicalizar-se. Para seguir com atenção.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 09:30)

Vince disse:


> A 144 horas vale o que vale, nesta altura ainda muito pouco. Comparando vários modelos para a mesma data, por sinal os modelos tradicionalmente mais racionais no médio e longo prazo são os mais calmos, ECM e UKM. No GFS é uma depressão estranha, a tropicalizar-se. Para seguir com atenção.



Quanto ao ECM, por só ter cartas de 24 em 24h, não permite perceber o que se passará entre as 120 e as 144h. No sábado de madrugada há uma depressão de 990 mb a noroeste da península e uma de 1005 mb de origem tropical na zona das Canárias / Madeira. No domingo de madrugada estão duas depressões, abaixo de 990 mb, uma no País Basco e outra a noroeste da península. O que se passa entretanto? Não se sabe, mas se seguir a lógica da run de ontem à tarde, a depressão que estará no País Basco no domingo é a que vem da Madeira e que se profundiza pelo caminho, que originaria um evento rápido e forte. O GFS ultimamente está muito pouco fiável, mas se aquilo acontecesse, muito pouco provável, seria a tempestade do século. Vento muito forte, muita chuva e uma impressionante descida da temperatura a 850 hpa, em 15 horas passava-se de uma iso 16 para uma iso 2, no sul do país.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

É preciso acompanhar a situação com cuidado e não entrar em dramatismos! Não nos esquecemos que o gfs vai isolado na previsão a 144h colocando uma ciclogenese explossiva! E como sabemos que o gfs este inverno esta muito inconstante, desconfio! Uma ciclogenese assim traria graves consequências ao nosso pais, por isso esperemos que tudo não passe de um mal entendido por parte do gfs!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Que monstro que o gfs está a modelar.

[IMG=http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3999/rtavn1321k.png][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/3751/rtavn1328.png][/IMG]

É bom que não se venha a concretizar


----------



## Aspvl (22 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

http://www.accuweather.com/world-in...aveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA&metric=1

O Accuweather ainda prevê trovoada para a a tarde!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Ontem, o ECM e o UKMO foram os 1ºs a darem essa ciclogenese explosiva, o Aemet na sua previsão para Ayamonte para sábado coloca ventos médios de Sudoeste com 54 km/h. Tal como o David disse entre as 00 horas de sábado e as 00 horas de domingo não se sabe o que vai passar-se, só a run das 12 do ECM é que vamos tirar todas as dúvidas, se o ECM que há 2 dias traça esse cenário e tem sido o mais constante neste inverno, vamos seguir as próximas run's nos próximos dias.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que monstro que o gfs está a modelar.
> 
> [IMG=http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3999/rtavn1321k.png][/IMG]
> 
> ...



A tendência está lá, de facto, mas até esse dia ainda há 5 dias de runs para tudo ser "amenizado"! E não esquecer que essa previsão é dada pela run das 06Z, que tende sempre para alguns exageros.


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, o ECM e o UKMO foram os 1ºs a darem essa ciclogenese explosiva, o Aemet na sua previsão para Ayamonte para sábado coloca ventos médios de Sudoeste com 54 km/h. Tal como o David disse entre as 00 horas de sábado e as 00 horas de domingo não se sabe o que vai passar-se, só a run das 12 do ECM é que vamos tirar todas as dúvidas, se o ECM que há 2 dias traça esse cenário e tem sido o mais constante neste inverno, vamos seguir as próximas run's nos próximos dias.



é isso mesmo, algarvio.
o ECMWF foi o 1º a colocar esse desenvolvimento a partir de uma perturbação no jet a SW ou S da madeira.
é o modelo que tem sido mais constante e razoavel...é notorio que o GFS pegou nessa depressao e exagerou logo
mas em todo o caso há que seguir com atençao..mais vale prevenir que remediar


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Eu não quero causar alarmismos pois ainda falta bastante tempo até sábado.

Mas, digam-me uma coisa...  isto ia causar vento com que velocidade de rajadas no litoral? 130 km/h? 140km/h? Mais ainda?  

(estou a referir-me apenas às rajadas, não vento constante mesmo).


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

No fim de semana vieram 15 mil pessoas ao fórum, só desejo que tenham a noção da responsabilidade do que afirmam num momento de hiper-sensibilidade não esquecendo nunca a enorme incerteza dos modelos a 120/144 horas.


----------



## Nonnu (22 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Lightning disse:


> Eu não quero causar alarmismos pois ainda falta bastante tempo até sábado.
> 
> Mas, digam-me uma coisa...  isto ia causar vento com que velocidade de rajadas no litoral? 130 km/h? 140km/h? Mais ainda?
> 
> (estou a referir-me apenas às rajadas, não vento constante mesmo).



Sinceramente também não acredito que isto se realize, mas a acontecer  para mim tem duas coisa...
uma é o cavado muito notório
outra é a proximidade do núcleo da depressão do território nacional
mas eu sinceramente não acredito que isto aconteça com a agua do mar a rondar os 11 graus...
mas quem sou eu...

mas olha que a acontecer, as rajadas de 140 Km que falas acho pouco...
alias... coisa menor já foi vista este ano e deu rajadas bem mais interessantes


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

Vince disse:


> No fim de semana vieram 15 mil pessoas ao fórum, só desejo que tenham a noção da responsabilidade do que afirmam num momento de hiper-sensibilidade não esquecendo nunca a enorme incerteza dos modelos a 120/144 horas.



Embora tenha sido eu a colocar os primeiros mapas sobre esta situação, concordo com o Vince, vamos com calma e sem grandes alarmismos até porque faltam muitas horas e o mais provável é nada disto acontecer.

Aliás, fiz o meu post com algumas reservas e com a ressalva de ser "para mais tarde recordar".


----------



## RRguru (22 Fev 2010 às 12:31)

Boas!
Parece-me que é legitimo que se discuta as diferentes saídas dos diferentes modelos, pois este é o local apropriado. Seja a 12 ou 240h. É evidente que o que quer que seja aqui dito será exponenciado para os visitantes com menor ou nenhuma experiência na análise de modelos, no entanto também sabemos, aqueles com um pouquinho mais de experiência de alguns anos na análise de modelos, que a tão grande distância de tempo existem poucas probabilidades de acontecer como está modelado. Existe de facto uma tendência, apenas e só!
Veremos nas próximas horas se a tendência se mantém. Duvido, no entanto a manter-se será considerávelmente com menos vento e a depressão não será tão cavada. Será mais uma das muitas que "cairam" no nosso território neste inverno bem rigoroso.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

O GFS nesta nova run continua a por aquela depressao para o fim de semana... isto nao é nada bom.

Sei que o pessoal aqui quer é chuva e temporais, mas tudo o que é de mais...

E este ano ja ouve grandes desastres e mortes! Se vier a depressao com aquela força a coisa deve piorar, por isso espero bem que mude tudo radicalmente.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

boa tarde,

alguem pode confirmar-me a previsao para dia 26 de fevereiro para a amdeira, especialmente a chuva forte que os modelos estavam a prever...

pois tenho visto os modelos e parece que estão a retirar mais percipitação neste dia! estou certa? é uma situação de chuva normal ou é algo como a semana passada?

obrigada.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguem pode confirmar-me a previsao para dia 26 de fevereiro para a amdeira, especialmente a chuva forte que os modelos estavam a prever...
> 
> ...





Boa Tarde icewoman! Quero acreditar mais na segunda hipotese visto que a primeira foi uma situação algo de invulgar mas não raro de acontecer!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguem pode confirmar-me a previsao para dia 26 de fevereiro para a amdeira, especialmente a chuva forte que os modelos estavam a prever...
> 
> ...



O cenário neste momento para a Madeira no Sábado, é de momentos de vento forte e precipitação forte. Atenção, o que aconteceu no último sábado não se repete todos os dias a é mais que provável que não aconteça no próximo fim-de-semana.

Mesmo assim a previsão actual não é nada simpática tendo em conta o estado em que infelizmente se encontram os principais cursos de água.

É uma situação a acompanhar com muita atenção...


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

De facto este Inverno está a deixar tudo num "pântano"... e praticamente sem tréguas... e a médio prazo a tendência é mais do mesmo... Para quem gosta de desportos ao ar livre, é para esquecer... Claro que até 21 de Março é Inverno mas... até quando este tempo?


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

boa tarde,

esta previsto quanto a nivel de mm? uma estimativa?

segundo ouvi , pode ate ser chuva forte mas será passageira..de curta duração, alguem confirma estes relatos se estao correctos?

muito obrigada.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> esta previsto quanto a nivel de mm? uma estimativa?
> 
> ...



Só umas horas antes que se consegue estimar a quantidade de precipitação. A previsão actual não é nada abonatória, mas pode até nem chover. Ainda faltam muitos dias....


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguem pode confirmar-me a previsao para dia 26 de fevereiro para a amdeira, especialmente a chuva forte que os modelos estavam a prever...
> 
> ...



Os modelos a esta distância temporal perdem grande parte da sua fiabilidade ainda para mais quando se trata da quantidade de precipitação. De facto a tendência está la mas basta haver uma oscilação da depressão mais para norte ou para sul para as quantidades de precipitação fazerem toda a diferença, só nos resta acompanhar saída a saída dos modelos e verificar as diferenças existentes portanto acho que ainda não há motivo para qualquer alarme. Quando chegarmos ao patamar das 48h/60h e os modelos forem coincidentes ai a história será outra...


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

stormy disse:


> boas noites
> eu já nem me preocupo muito com a situação até 5f/6f..esperam-se "somente" periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, associados a linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese pertencentes aos nucleos depressionarios a NW do cabo finisterra e a WSW/SW do sudoeste irlandês, e que progridem de WSW para NE.
> tambem ondulação forte ou muito forte e ventos moderados a fortes, especialmente durante a passagem das supra-citadas linhas instaveis deverão ocorrer.
> no meio disto tudo, quem quiser uma pausa, que espere por 4f, quando haverá uma ligeira e efemera incursão da dorsal subtropical, essensialmente no centro e sul do territorio...
> ...






boa tarde,

isso que dizer que a madeira vai ser novamente afectada por chuvas fortissimas? ou estava a falar do Continente?


para dia 26/27fevereiro


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 13:35)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> isso que dizer que a madeira vai ser novamente afectada por chuvas fortissimas? ou estava a falar do Continente?
> 
> ...



Um conselho para já não há motivos para alarme, neste momento será mais importante manter a calma, é compreensível a vossa preocupação pelo que passaram mas volto a referir não há nada que justifique qualquer tipo de alarme.  Neste momento acontecer o que esta modelado é como acertamos em 4 números do euromilhões e duas estrelas


----------



## alex vieria (22 Fev 2010 às 13:57)

Tenham calma, com as vossa previsões, poderemos falar só depois de 4fº, existe muitos madeirenses a visualizar este forum, nós estamos muito sensiveis, hoje de manha tive em formação no centro do funchal, quando alguem alertou que estavão evacuar parte da zona oeste da madeira, criou panico a todos que estavão no no centro do funchal, todos com os telemoveis na mão para confirmar, entretanto caiu um forte aguaceiro,e as pessoas corriam para locais altos!!! nos estamos muito sensiveis cai um aguaceiro forma-se uma psicosis colectiva que não consigo descrever. Meus caros não é facil estar aqui no meio, a ansiedade é constante, estamos com sentimentos de alerta constante!!! Tanto gostaria ultrapassar isto o mais rapido possivel!!! Tenham calma, vamos esperar quando faltar 48h para o fenomeno!!!!

Entretanto a minha formação foi cancelada devido ao panico colectivo!!!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

Sim, houve momentos de pânico nas últimas horas em vários locais da Madeira, com falsos boatos de inundações e derrocadas. As autoridades tem estado a apelar à calma, está tudo muito assustado. Tudo muito sensível. Vamos acompanhar as previsões dos próximos dias com calma e ainda mais cuidado do que se exige habitualmente.


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> isso que dizer que a madeira vai ser novamente afectada por chuvas fortissimas? ou estava a falar do Continente?
> 
> ...



segundo a tendencia actual, poderão ocorrer eventos de forte precipitação tanto no continente como na madeira, tal como  ventos fortes..mau tempo.
mas há que ver que a distancias de 140h ainda nada esta defenido, pode tudo mudar, apenas penso que vale a pena alertar para a (baixa mas existente) possibilidade de que o cenario se venha a concretizar
para já não há motivos de panico, se eventualmente a tendencia se mantiver nas proximas 96h, ai sim já há motivos para alarme..


----------



## Knyght (22 Fev 2010 às 15:20)

alex vieria disse:


> Tenham calma, com as vossa previsões, poderemos falar só depois de 4fº, existe muitos madeirenses a visualizar este forum, nós estamos muito sensiveis, hoje de manha tive em formação no centro do funchal, quando alguem alertou que estavão evacuar parte da zona oeste da madeira, criou panico a todos que estavão no no centro do funchal, todos com os telemoveis na mão para confirmar, entretanto caiu um forte aguaceiro,e as pessoas corriam para locais altos!!! nos estamos muito sensiveis cai um aguaceiro forma-se uma psicosis colectiva que não consigo descrever. Meus caros não é facil estar aqui no meio, a ansiedade é constante, estamos com sentimentos de alerta constante!!! Tanto gostaria ultrapassar isto o mais rapido possivel!!! Tenham calma, vamos esperar quando faltar 48h para o fenomeno!!!!
> 
> Entretanto a minha formação foi cancelada devido ao panico colectivo!!!



Existe demasiada gente no centro do Funchal sem a necessidade de lá estar... Logo nem sei o que diga, deixem as máquinas, camiões, equipas da câmara, do iga, da eem, efectuarem o seu trabalho circularem.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 15:23)

concordo plenamente...agora estão a enviar sms a informar de que a Rádio está a anunciar que vem aí tempestade e que as pessoas devem ficar em casa!!

muita gente já está em panico..e não vejo nada que confirme essa indicação!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

icewoman disse:


> concordo plenamente...agora estão a enviar sms a informar de que a Rádio está a anunciar que vem aí tempestade e que as pessoas devem ficar em casa!!
> 
> muita gente já está em panico..e não vejo nada que confirme essa indicação!




Não sei onde veio essa informação pois ainda agora no bloco de noticias da sic noticias fizeram um directo do IM onde referiram um melhoramento das condições meteorológicas  e vendo o modelo desta ultima run essa zona irá entrar em regime de aguaceiros por isso nada a temer


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2010 às 16:02)

Boa tarde.

Nos próximos dias a precipitação prevista aqui para o norte, concretamente em Paços de de ferreira, é bastante elevada.
Os solos apenas com as chuvas de hoje já estão saturados e tudo irá para as ribeiras e rios.
2º o AccuWeather de hoje a dia 26 serão esperados cerca de 101 mm de precipitação. Também até dia 25 o vento poderá ser muito forte por períodos.
Teremos de contar com a possibilidade, de a dado momento, termos rios e ribeiras a galgar as suas margens novamente. 
-
É de assinalar que na análise de hoje aos acontecimentos na Ilha da Madeira, eles fazem referência a uma possível "tempestade" (o termo não é meu) a atravessar a zona de 6ª para Sábado.

AccuWeather.com Weather News Headlines
"More on Deadly Medeira Flashing Flooding
Updated: Monday, February 22, 2010 9:54 AM


Deadly flash floods lashed the island Madeira Saturday as torrents of rain washed over the Atlantic island, about 600 miles southwest of mainland Portugal.



People look at cars carried down a hillside by floodwaters outside of Funchal, the Madeira Island's capital on Saturday, Feb. 20, 2010 (AP Photo/Octavio Passos)


Worst of the flooding struck the capital city of Funchal on the island`s southern side, which was dealt the heaviest rainfall owing to the storm`s southerly wind flow. The runoff poured down the south slopes of the island`s mountain spine to burst through Funchal and its surroundings. Peaks soar to 6000 feet above sea level within a few miles north of the city.


The Associated Press reports the death toll has surpassed 40.


A storm and trailing cold front triggered the torrential rainfall. The storm was one in a series of such storms that have lately targeted Spain and Portugal, Morocco and even the Canary Islands with flooding rain and high winds. These storms have been bolstered by an usually strong temperature contrast of the sea surface across the Atlantic Ocean. Abnormally warm waters have been widespread off West Africa whereas relatively cold surface waters have stretched between western Europe and the southeastern United States.


*Any additional rainfall through midweek should be light. However, the is some potential for another strong, rain-laden storm to cross the area on Friday into Saturday.*


Story by Accuweather.com Senior Meteorologists Dave Samuhel and Jim Andrews."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claro que são apenas opiniões - não se trata de alarmismo - mas é algo que forçosamente tem de ser debatido internamente no fórum, pois é por isto que cá estamos.
E a todos os que nos lêem, primeiro leiam tudo o que aqui está escrito e não partes isoladas, para que tenham sempre uma informação mais completa. Ninguém por aqui quer alarmar a população, não é essa a nossa função, apenas nos limitamos a decifrar a informação que vamos tendo acesso em modelos meteorológicos e afins. Para alertas oficiais e avisos consultem *sempre* a protecção civil e o IM (instituto de meteorologia).


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Fevereiro 2010*

Run das 12! Gfs mantendo a mesma tendencia 120 h!!


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Não sei onde veio essa informação pois ainda agora no bloco de noticias da sic noticias fizeram um directo do IM onde referiram um melhoramento das condições meteorológicas  e vendo o modelo desta ultima run essa zona irá entrar em regime de aguaceiros por isso nada a temer



Any additional rainfall through midweek should be light. However, the is some potential for another strong, rain-laden storm to cross the area on Friday into Saturday. 

esta infoamção ainda não é certa poi


----------



## joao henriques (22 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Nos próximos dias a precipitação prevista aqui para o norte, concretamente em Paços de de ferreira, é bastante elevada.
> Os solos apenas com as chuvas de hoje já estão saturados e tudo irá para as ribeiras e rios.
> ...



reparem bem nas previsões do IM para o estado maritimo para quarta feira!


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

joao henriques disse:


> reparem bem nas previsões do IM para o estado maritimo para quarta feira!



Ondulação entre 4m e 5,5m. Ondulação forte, mas nada de extraordinário em situações do género.


----------



## Nonnu (22 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

reparem bem nas previsões do IM para o estado maritimo para quarta feira!



pois tambem nao vejo nada de extraordinario...
á coisa de dois ou tres anos atras, tivemos uma entrada com mar de WNW de 11,2 metros, que fez imenssos estragos...


----------



## joao henriques (22 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Nonnu disse:


> reparem bem nas previsões do IM para o estado maritimo para quarta feira!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



então sou eu que estou a ver mal!no grafico do IM aparece uma mancha amarela e laranja procimo do continente que equivale a 7-9m de altura !esta na informação maritima do IM!MAS tem de colocar o grafico com mais dias para a frente!desculpem se estou enganado pois sou um grande amante da meteorologia com muito pouca experiencia mas com vontade de aprender!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

icewoman disse:


> Any additional rainfall through midweek should be light. However, the is some potential for another strong, rain-laden storm to cross the area on Friday into Saturday.
> 
> esta infoamção ainda não é certa poi



Como disse anteriormente, ainda falta muito tempo para afirmar tal situação e mesmo nesse excerto diz " existe potencial" agora só porque existe potencial não quer dizer que essa situação se concretize, a atmosfera é dinâmica o que hoje é modelado amanhã pode já não ser, isto num espaço temporal de 120h quando faltarem 60h 48h ai podemos já ou não dizer com uma probabilidade aceitável do que pode ou não acontecer portanto só nos resta aguardar e não ligar a certos sensacionalismos e especulações meteorologicas


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

boas
de facto o padrão de circulação previsto para sex-sab é compativel com algum evento mais complicado, mas esse padrão, que ultimamente seria favoravel a fenomenos de ciclogenese rapida, é mutavel...qualquer mudança agora pode ter repercursões que levem á anulação da previsão actual e á estabilização de um fluxo de W normal e sem qualquer risco.

se por um lado é bom ter cuidado e tomar percauções, por outro o panico ( ainda infundado) só piora as coisas


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

joao henriques disse:


> então sou eu que estou a ver mal!no grafico do IM aparece uma mancha amarela e laranja procimo do continente que equivale a 7-9m de altura !esta na informação maritima do IM!MAS tem de colocar o grafico com mais dias para a frente!desculpem se estou enganado pois sou um grande amante da meteorologia com muito pouca experiencia mas com vontade de aprender!



Exacto... 7 a 9m no acima da Galiza e sem tocar sequer no território... Nem sequer em território Espanhol...


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

Pois eu acho que estarmos aqui a abster-nos de comentários aos modelos para evitar alarmismos produz o efeito contrário. 
Falando claro, a última run do GFS diminuiu muito a precipitação prevista para o Funchal. Passámos de um máximo de 20 mm em 3 horas para um máximo inferior a 5 mm nesse mesmo período temporal. O evento modelado pelo GFS na run das 12z, completamente diferente das anteriores e muito semelhantes às duas últimas do ECM, poderá ser uma ciclogénese explosiva, como poderá não ser. São acontecimentos muito difíceis de modelar, nem umas horas antes saberemos ao certo o que se sucederá. 

De qualquer modo já estamos a uma distância de 120h, e se o ECM mantiver a previsão daqui a uma hora, poderemos classificar o evento como provável. E como será esse evento? 

Na Madeira a depressão deverá passar ainda num estado embrionário, sendo que o seu posicionamento será decisivo para a ocorrência ou não de precipitação forte. Se passar a leste, os ventos serão de norte, não provocando tanta precipitação, não haverá tanto calor, e o sul da ilha seria desta vez poupado. Se passa a oeste, a situação poderá ser mais complicada, mas depressões destas já houve muitas, e só muito poucas originaram fenómenos extremos como os ocorridos no Sábado passado. Pode haver um efeito cumulativo, chuva sobre terrenos saturados, é necessário estar atentos aos avisos do IM e da protecção civil, quando se aproximar a data, caso haja alguma coisa.

No continente dependerá do local onde possa ocorrer o landfall, se houver pois pode passar ao largo e nunca entrar, ou pode nem acontecer nada, podendo o vento ser muito forte durante umas horas. A precipitação modelada não é nada de especial, mas localmente poderiam existir alguns acontecimentos importantes. 
É de facto algo nunca antes visto nos modelos a tão pouco tempo de distância? Não, lembrem-se da Érica, a 1 de Fevereiro do ano passado, do Klaus uns dias antes, na altura com muita precipitação associada. Caíram umas árvores mas nada de mais. Continuemos a acompanhar os modelos, serenamente e com normalidade.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 17:22)

David sf disse:


> Pois eu acho que estarmos aqui a abster-nos de comentários aos modelos para evitar alarmismos produz o efeito contrário.
> Falando claro, a última run do GFS diminuiu muito a precipitação prevista para o Funchal. Passámos de um máximo de 20 mm em 3 horas para um máximo inferior a 5 mm nesse mesmo período temporal. O evento modelado pelo GFS na run das 12z, completamente diferente das anteriores e muito semelhantes às duas últimas do ECM, poderá ser uma ciclogénese explosiva, como poderá não ser. São acontecimentos muito difíceis de modelar, nem umas horas antes saberemos ao certo o que se sucederá.
> 
> De qualquer modo já estamos a uma distância de 120h, e se o ECM mantiver a previsão daqui a uma hora, poderemos classificar o evento como provável. E como será esse evento?
> ...



obrigada, ao menos assim sei o que se esta a passar...claro que tudo são previsoes..mas é melhor que suposições e comentários em suspense!!

o mmeu muito obrigado.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

Nunca vi o Windguru a dar 80 km/hora(baseia-se no GFS) de vento médio para esta zona. Vá lá que ainda faltam 6 dias,e deverá tirar,que isto é um exagero.

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=1060

Mas mais importante que isso é que retire muita precipitação no Funchal.


----------



## seqmad (22 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

Saída ECM: "Atrasa" a depressão de sábado, situando-a ás 12h com a zona central ainda a SW de Portugal e afastada da costa, perto da zona da Madeira e com valores de pressão mais razoáveis, superiores a 990hPa, em contraste com o GFS (980, bem encostada ao Minho e Galiza à mesma hora).
24 hrs depois já lá vai no Golfo da Biscaia, aí a cavar para 980. Alguma discrepância entre os modelos...


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

O ecm nesta run, colocando a depressâo menos cavada e um pouco mais a SW de portugal (ao largo do golfo da cadiz) do que o gfs...







Uma situação mais calma sem dúvida, que para mim, muito mais fiavel do que o gfs! Felizmente...


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

seqmad disse:


> Saída ECM: "Atrasa" a depressão de sábado, situando-a ás 12h com a zona central ainda a SW de Portugal e afastada da costa, perto da zona da Madeira e com valores de pressão mais razoáveis, superiores a 990hPa, em contraste com o GFS (980, bem encostada ao Minho e Galiza à mesma hora).
> 24 hrs depois já lá vai no Golfo da Biscaia, aí a cavar para 980. Alguma discrepância entre os modelos...



Falando nesta saída do ECM ela está com 990hpa a SW sim mas para 24h depois estar no golfo da Biscaia com 980hpa é porque vai haver um cavamento mais perto da costa tal como coloca o GFS...teremos de continuar a acompanhar.


----------



## seqmad (22 Fev 2010 às 18:50)

miguel disse:


> Falando nesta saída do ECM ela está com 990hpa a SW sim mas para 24h depois estar no golfo da Biscaia com 980hpa é porque vai haver um cavamento mais perto da costa tal como coloca o GFS...teremos de continuar a acompanhar.



Certo, mas tudo indica que felizmente o cavamento não será tão intenso até passar pelo NW da PI. Uma coisa é certa, se provocar condições algo severas (nomeadamente vento) elas serão de curta duração, pois o deslocamento da depressão é muito rápido.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Segundo o ECM, a depressão quando chega ao Golfo da Biscaia, está já com pressões inferiores a 975 mb. O cavamento dar-se-ia sobre o território continental, se o trajecto da depressão fosse linear entre o seu posicionamento às 120 h e o das 144h. GFS e ECM praticamente iguais, com uma discrepância de 12h.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Na minha opinião e tomando em conta os vários modelos temos 2 modelos a indicar que teremos um forte cavamento antes de chegar á nossa (GFS e GEM) com este ultimo a exagerar muito mais que o GFS afundando logo na Madeira e depois é sempre a baixar até atingir os 950 mb (hpa) a Noroeste de Portugal ....
Em termos de precipitação bem isso já é muito mais complicado mas eu diria que seria muito parecido com aquilo que mostra neste momento a run do GFS das 12h falando em termos do Funchal ... (nada parecido com o ultimo evento)....

Falando na precipitação prevista para o núcleo dessa depressão e que tem caracteristicas completamente diferentes das depressões que temos tido tendo esta claramente a sua actividade mais intensa á volta do núcleo, e tendo portanto caracteristicas mais parecidas com as depressões tropicais, e isto apenas no sentido "expressivo", pode-se dizer que o GFS tem mostrado uma zona do núcleo diluviano mas que nas ultimas runs em especial a das 12h tem perdido força e tem-se afastado claramente da Madeira felizmente !!

Creio que as proximas runs mostrarão que não afectará a Madeira em força e passará entre a Madeira e os Açores e posteriormente  a noroeste em Portugal !!
Pode ainda acontecer não se formar nada de nada .... 

Mas isto já estou a especular e com demasiados ses ... 

Vamos acompanhando esta POSSIVEL situação com muita calma no sitio do costume ... Aqui pois claro !!


----------



## joao henriques (22 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Na minha opinião e tomando em conta os vários modelos temos 2 modelos a indicar que teremos um forte cavamento antes de chegar á nossa (GFS e GEM) com este ultimo a exagerar muito mais que o GFS afundando logo na Madeira e depois é sempre a baixar até atingir os 950 mb (hpa) a Noroeste de Portugal ....
> Em termos de precipitação bem isso já é muito mais complicado mas eu diria que seria muito parecido com aquilo que mostra neste momento a run do GFS das 12h falando em termos do Funchal ... (nada parecido com o ultimo evento)....
> 
> Falando na precipitação prevista para o núcleo dessa depressão e que tem caracteristicas completamente diferentes das depressões que temos tido tendo esta claramente a sua actividade mais intensa á volta do núcleo, e tendo portanto caracteristicas mais parecidas com as depressões tropicais, e isto apenas no sentido "expressivo", pode-se dizer que o GFS tem mostrado uma zona do núcleo diluviano mas que nas ultimas runs em especial a das 12h tem perdido força e tem-se afastado claramente da Madeira felizmente !!
> ...



a qe horas sai a prcima run?


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 21:04)

joao henriques disse:


> a qe horas sai a prcima run?



Às 21:30 começa a saír. Vai estar tudo de olhos postos nela...


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

boas.
na minha opiniao o cenario mais lógico e mais provavel é uma fusão entre o GFS e o ECMWF.
no seio do WCB ( que trará bstante chuva ao norte e centro na 5f-6f) a SW da madeira iniciar-se-há a ciclogenese, a baixa cruza o atlantico e faz landfall algures na costa ocidental portuguesa ou passa um pouco offshore, nesta fase já matura, depois prosegue para N/NE sobre o atlantico mantendo-se forte ou, em caso de landfall no territorio, enfraquece sobre a PI reintensificando-se sobre o golfo de biscaia antes de morrer na europa.
apesar de tudo não se faz ideia do comportamento exato da baixa pelo que nem vale a pena imaginar as possiveis consequencias
em principio os cenarios de um sistema fortissimo ate 950hpa e muito vasto sobre toda a area acores-madeira-PI ou a total anulação são irreais, o mais provavel é termos uma depressão nao muito vasta com caracteristicas tipicas de sistemas de latitude media ( eventualmente uma "warm seclusion") com o comportamento supra-citado, mas cuja intensidade exata é ainda indeterminavel dado o ambiente muito instavel e com cracteristicas altamente dinamicas em que ela nasce


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Quando se diz que temos de ter cuidado com os modelos a longo prazo é por causa destas e de outras, o cavamento da depressão nesta run pufff foi-se 

antes....







agora....


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Só para avisar que a Super-depressão tremendamente cavada que o GFS dava e tal como seria de esperar acabou de falecer mesmo antes de nascer e para não variar o ECM a curto prazo voltou a ser o mais eficaz !!


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Pois mas eu ainda vejo lá bons motivos para ela voltar a aparecer infelizmente, veremos amanha.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

É a run das 18z, e se isso não bastasse é uma situação muito difícil de modelar. O próprio ECM tinha a depressão no Golfo da Biscaia a 990 mb na run das 0z e a 975 mb na das 12z. Os ingredientes mantêm-se todos. E voltou a aumentar a precipitação na Madeira. Isto estará sempre a mudar até à hora dos acontecimentos, mas concordo com o stormy que não se formará nenhum monstro atlântico com 950 mb, nem o cenário de anulação da depressão.


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Por acaso não concordo nada. O bicho continua lá. O fim de semana pode ser histórico porque há uma queda de pressão de 20mbar em 24h...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Cavada não vejo que volte a aparecer .... mas parece que o que está aqui em causa é mais a precipitação que poderá ocorrer por onde ela passar, isto no mar entre o sul dos Açores e o Sudoeste de Portugal ... mas parece-me que mesmo que possa ser intensa no seu inicio ao aproximar-se de Terra vai ser sempre a morrer !!

Reparem que o GFS vai sempre a tirar nas ultimas runs, aliás como é habitual porque nomeadamente este modelo tem tendencia quando as depressões descem muito de latitude tem tendencia a mostrar "autenticos monstros" por vezes mas que 99% não se concretizam .... infelizmente ou felizmente em ambos os sentidos !!

Mas atenção que existe uma corrente de oeste e poderá nem haver esta situação sequer ... e eu já vi retirarem situações destas a menos de 72 horas (o GFS claro) e ir a correr que nem um cãozinho atrás do ECM !!

Mas isto claro é apenas a minha opinião ...


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

David sf disse:


> É a run das 18z, e se isso não bastasse é uma situação muito difícil de modelar. O próprio ECM tinha a depressão no Golfo da Biscaia a 990 mb na run das 0z e a 975 mb na das 12z. Os ingredientes mantêm-se todos. E voltou a aumentar a precipitação na Madeira. Isto estará sempre a mudar até à hora dos acontecimentos, mas concordo com o stormy que não se formará nenhum monstro atlântico com 950 mb, nem o cenário de anulação da depressão.




boa noite,

quer dizer que a possibilidade de ocorrer aquela percipitação identica á de sabado, esvaneceu-se? ou ainda pode acontecer na madeira? ( funchal)


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> quer dizer que a possibilidade de ocorrer aquela percipitação identica á de sabado, esvaneceu-se? ou ainda pode acontecer na madeira? ( funchal)



Deixar claro para ficares mais descansada. É extremamente improvável que se repita o cenário do Sábado passado. De qualquer forma só mais perto de Sábado se sabe o que poderá acontecer.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

Cenários como o de Sábado passado são muito improváveis. Nada em meteorologia é impossível, mas o que se deverá passar na Madeira na próxima sexta, sábado, será um evento normal de precipitação, como este ano já muitos ocorreram. Agora tem que se ter em conta que qualquer gota de chuva vai acumular a tudo o que já aconteceu no passado recente, os solos estão saturados e mais importante ainda, as ribeiras são neste momento um monte de pedras, detritos vegetais, lama, restos de pontes, muros, casas e carros. Acho que é muito importante as autoridades procederem à limpeza dos leitos das ribeiras para evitar que elas transbordem de novo.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Deixar claro para ficares mais descansada. É extremamente improvável que se repita o cenário do Sábado passado. De qualquer forma só mais perto de Sábado se sabe o que poderá acontecer.



obrigada,


vou continuar a seguir atentamente as previsoes colocadas aqui no forum...


----------



## Stinger (22 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

No freemeteo tem um cavamento muito acentuado de 1010 para 978 

Uma situaçao a acompanhar


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

Parece que Sábado vai acontecer algo:


----------



## LuisFilipe (23 Fev 2010 às 01:34)

O GFS tirou aquela depressao para o fim de semana, pelo menos mete a ondulação muito menos e ventos fracos.... xeira-me que vai passar tudo ao lado.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2010 às 01:58)

Ciclogéneses explosivas? Cavamentos bruscos e profundos com rotas bem defenidas?
A tantas   ( 120 ) horas ?
Hum !!!...Que dizer?

Como sabemos que até estão reunidas  algumas  variáveis  determinantes
que podem eventualmente potenciar  tal ocorrência,este é  "o  tira e põe"  mais emocionante,o pico de audiência  , o esplendor , que os modelos ( alguns) obtêm .
Franzo sempre o sobrolho, mesmo sabendo, por exemplo,
que houve modelos que a mais horas, admitiram em determinada altura
e de forma continuada, o cenário  que acabou por ocorrer na região Oeste,
ainda que tenham  abandonando essa previsão nas horas imediatamente precedentes ao evento.
Esta imprevisibilidade e  surpresa, com que somos constantemente confrontados,esta   Natureza que por vezes parece escapar ao Homem
e aos modelos ,continuará .
E amanhã  ( hoje),  alguns modelos abandonarão posicões assumidas.
Outros vão recuperá-las.
A única certeza é que continuará Inverno assumido, em Portugal :
-Continente e Ilhas .
Veremos, se depois de tanto, ainda há lugar 
para mais extremos...


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 04:26)

É de prever uma madrugada de bombardeiros no norte e centro:






O IM lançou avisos amarelos referentes à precipitação, para os distritos a norte de Leiria.


----------



## LuisFilipe (23 Fev 2010 às 10:47)

Ai opa que tira e põe por parte do GFS. 

Ontem a noite tinha tirado tudo para o f-d-s, hj de manha ja pôs outra grande depressao.

So se saberá mesma um ou dois dias antes.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

*Análise baseada nas saídas 00z do GFS e ECMWF*

Em relação à depressão do fim de semana ela vai-se mantendo, ontem na saída das 18z do GFS enfraqueceu, na saída das 00z regressou novamente atrás, mas de qualquer forma mais fraco do que tinha por exemplo nas saídas mais extremas de ontem 00z e 06z, em que por exemplo tinha 100km/h ou mais de vento modelado em Cascais para agora tem 89km/h, um exemplo apenas, isto em termos de pico para sábado 12z, que ainda está a 108 horas de distância, o que é bastante.

Estou convencido que ainda há alguma margem para mudanças, até porque acho que os modelos não lidam bem com uma ciclogénese tão rápida em que tudo se passa em pouco mais de 24 horas e a esta distância prever os pormenores é um bocado de lotaria atmosférica.

Mas como ambos os modelos de referência  estão razoavelmente sintonizados, há que continuar a prestar a devida atenção, salvaguardando sempre as incertezas dada a distância.

O ECMWF é ligeiramente mais fraco e tendo a confiar mais nele enquanto não baixarmos das 72 horas, de qualquer forma ele também tem a ciclogénese nada negligenciável.


O ponto de partida de ambos ainda está a 90 e 96 horas, com a depressão a Oeste da Madeira a ser logo0 mais cavada no GFS cerca de 5hPa, e adiantada em relação ao GFS cerca de 6 horas nesta posição, mostrando alguma discordância neste aspecto, e qualquer discordância significa alguma incerteza.








A progressão continua a fazer-se aparentemente no ECMWF com menos intensidade, ligeiramente menos cavada







Posteriormente divergem no trajecto, com o GFS sobre o mar e o ECMWF a atravessar o norte do país








Em relação à Madeira, onde qualquer água é mal vinda nesta altura, o GFS nalgumas saídas tem mantido com alguma regularidade o arquipélago à margem da mancha de precipitação mais intensa numa distância confortável, o ECM também, embora seja uma verdadeira tangente desconfortável. A estas horas de distância previsões de precipitação são irrelevantes, quer para um lado, quer para outro. *E é importante referir que a mancha até pode coincidir e isso não significa que as coisas se repitam, o que aconteceu no sábado foi algo de muito excepcional, embora qualquer água como referi, não seja bem vinda com o cenário actual.*








*Previsões a 100 horas estão sujeitas a largos erros nos modelos.
Para previsões oficiais consulte sempre o Instituto de Meteorologia*


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

De facto esta run voltou da colocar a depressão mais cavada, o que confirma a inconsistência dos modelos a longo prazo no entanto como o espaço temporal começa a ser menor temos de começar a levar em consideração a mesma depressão restando saber qual sua intensidade e de que forma nos afectará.

a sinóptica demonstra igualmente essa situação


----------



## Bergidum (23 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

*Re: Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Eduarda»)*

Las previsiones no parecen muy optimistas...


----------



## icewoman (23 Fev 2010 às 11:23)

bom dia,

em termos de previsao este modelo aponta para chuva moderada? chuva forte? temporária ou insistente?

obrigada.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

icewoman disse:


> bom dia,
> em termos de previsao este modelo aponta para chuva moderada? chuva forte? temporária ou insistente?
> obrigada.



Como lhe foi referido ontem, não vale a pena nesta altura fazer perguntas dessas, cada modelo mostra coisas um pouco diferentes, até lá vai mudando sempre alguma coisa várias vezes ao dia. Apenas mais na véspera.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

A esta distancia tudo está incerto, mas acontecendo o que está modelado seria uma situação complicada para o nosso Pais, principalmente em termos de vento/rajadas! 

O mapa a 10 metros (GFS)






I

Tudo muito incerto ainda! Uma situaçao para nao deixarmos de acompanhar!


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

Mais um devaneio do gfs? 






para mais tarde recordar! 





A cavar ainda mais a depressao de sábado! Começa ser uma tendencia preocupante, mas naturalmente foi só uma run má! Provavelmente vai ser retirado!


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

Espero e acredito que retirem


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

Esta RUN do GFS (12h) mantém a depressão para sábado, cavando-a ainda mais, e afastando o seu centro um pouco mais da costa Portuguesa:

(É de realçar também que colocou a depressão mais potente, com centro depressionário com pressões inferiores a 965 milibares).


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

Seria uma situação muito complicada em alguns locais, essa depressão poderia trazer ventos muito, muito fortes, com rajadas certamente acima dos 100 km/h e uma grande tempestade no mar de sudoeste a atingir zonas mais vulneráveis da costa. 

  Já não estamos a uma distância assim tão grande, parece mesmo que vamos ter essa depressão no fim de semana. Mas, por enquanto, nada de alarmismos, creio que os modelos a partir de agora vão torná-la cada vez menos cavada. É uma situação a ir acompanhando...


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 16:24)

Lightning disse:


> Esta RUN do GFS (12h) mantém a depressão para sábado, cavando-a ainda mais, e afastando o seu centro um pouco mais da costa Portuguesa:
> 
> (É de realçar também que colocou a depressão mais potente, com centro depressionário com pressões inferiores a 965 milibares).



A evolução é que pode ser impressionante. 6 horas antes:






Felizmente o cavamento seria no mar.

Edit: E achavam que o GFS era mau? Então vejam o UKMO:


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

Boas tardes, 

de facto uma situação algo extrema modelada pelo GFS e que tem vindo a ser mostrada em várias runs...não acredito muito que aconteça assim como mostra o modelo..uma depressão em grande cavamento junto ás nossas costas e procedente de latitudes baixas...






Situação preocupante caso se verifique em especial ao nivel de ventos muito fortes e possibilidade de fenómenos locais severos...vamos aguardar e comparar com próximas saidas de outros modelos nomeadamente o ECM ...mas acho que isto vai ser muito atenuado e oxalá assim seja...


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Pois eu no ultimo post que fiz com cartas sobre este episódio de Sábado referi uma tendência, agora falo em quase certeza. Vejo muitos factores explosivos para termos esta "depressão" perto da nossa costa que poderá trazer ventos muito fortes "ciclónicos" e bastante chuva mas penso que seria mais vento do que chuva. Agora apenas resta saber se o centro se coloca mais a Oeste no mar ou mais perto de terra no ultimo caso penso que não será assim tão cavada do que se for mais para oeste como mostra esta run das 12 do GFS. De todas as formas poderemos estar aqui a lidar com um cenário algo preocupante, tem factores que fazem desta depressão um caso a ser estudado com cuidado. Esperemos que retire algum do potencial já que a tirar por completo é impossível na minha opinião.


----------



## seqmad (23 Fev 2010 às 18:23)

ECM e GFS coincidentes quanto à posição e cavamento (965mb) da depressão para sábado às 12h, em frente ao Minho/Galiza mas mais afastada da costa. Estou curioso para ver a previsão descritiva do IM amanhã, para sábado...


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

O que nos diz o nosso amigo ecmwf, nada animador


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2010 às 19:06)

Podíamos começar a especular sobre o periodo de retorno do ciclone de 1941. Até agora nem o IM nem a AEMET colocam previsões sobre o que se vai passar. Nas saídas de hoje e no Europeu a queda de pressão é 40mbar em 24h embora um pouco mais afastado da costa portuguesa mas o ventos serão de tempestade a sério...


----------



## joao henriques (23 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

Agreste disse:


> Podíamos começar a especular sobre o periodo de retorno do ciclone de 1941. Até agora nem o IM nem a AEMET colocam previsões sobre o que se vai passar. Nas saídas de hoje e no Europeu a queda de pressão é 40mbar em 24h embora um pouco mais afastado da costa portuguesa mas o ventos serão de tempestade a sério...



o que aconteceu em 1941?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

joao henriques disse:


> o que aconteceu em 1941?



Foi uma das maiores tempestades que Portugal continental já viveu, tendo-se atingido mais de 120 km/h em muitos locais.

Sendo a maior rajada de 167 km/h na Serra do Pilar, no Porto, tendo o anemómetro avariado com tanto vento.


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi uma das maiores tempestades que Portugal continental já viveu, tendo-se atingido mais de 120 km/h em muitos locais.
> 
> Sendo a maior rajada de 167 km/h na Serra do Pilar, no Porto, tendo o anemómetro avariado com tanto vento.



e houve perda de vidas humanas ou só danos materiais?


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

Não me agrada nada isto...


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

É importante (Nuno e Ferreira) informar as pessoas que os mapas de vento colocados do ECMWF são aos 850hPa, 1300/1400 metros de altitude, não vá alguém menos habituado pensar que é à superfície.


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Vince disse:


> É importante (Nuno e Ferreira) informar as pessoas que os mapas de vento colocados do ECMWF são aos 850hPa, 1300/1400 metros de altitude, não vá alguém menos habituado pensar que é à superfície.



Ah ok peço desculpa esqueci-me desse pequeno mas grande pormenor


----------



## joao henriques (23 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Nuno disse:


> Ah ok peço desculpa esqueci-me desse pequeno mas grande pormenor



se este grafico assim acontecer o IM colocava o país em alerta vermelho?


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

O ECMWF foi mesmo atrás do GFS, quer na localização, quer no tempo, antes estava 6 horas atrasado em relação ao GFS e agora está sintonizado também aí.
Curiosamente, apesar do cavamento de ambos, o ECM continua 5hPa acima do GFS (961 vs 966). São valores estranhos para serem modelados num global a esta latitude, e logo pelos dois em quase sintonia.







Apesar do maior cavamento, o vento médio no GFS até diminuiu ligeiramente no litoral em relação à saída da meia noite devido a algum afastamento do centro da costa.


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Nuno disse:


> Ah ok peço desculpa esqueci-me desse pequeno mas grande pormenor



desculpem a ignorância...mas em que é que isso se traduz?qual é então a velocidade à superfície?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

sunny disse:


> desculpem a ignorância...mas em que é que isso se traduz?qual é então a velocidade à superfície?



A velocidade do vento varia consoante a altitude, neste caso, o vento seria da ordem dos 110 km/h as rajadas e 60km/h o vento médio.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

sunny disse:


> desculpem a ignorância...mas em que é que isso se traduz?qual é então a velocidade à superfície?



As cartas em altitude  aos 850hPa (1300/1400 metros) sobre o mar mostravam vento médio de 160/170km/h, na superfície é menos.


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> A velocidade do vento varia consoante a altitude, neste caso, o vento seria da ordem dos 110 km/h as rajadas e 60km/h o vento médio.



Ok obrigada, isso parecem-me valores elevados, mas não muito alarmantes. No litoral oeste o vento médio foi de 100 Km e um máximo de 250 KM.Por isso três pinhais que conhecia foram totalmente abaixo, restaram 2 ou 3 árvores.Esperemos que desta vez não seja tão mau assim.


----------



## joao henriques (23 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> A velocidade do vento varia consoante a altitude, neste caso, o vento seria da ordem dos 110 km/h as rajadas e 60km/h o vento médio.



então não é tão severo assim !o IM amanha ate dá 120kmh para as terras altas por exemplo!


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 20:00)

Como está agora não seria muito alarmante, talvez um pouco para as terras altas próximas do litoral, mas é à tangente numa margem pouco confortável, se se encostar mais um pouco os ventos são superiores. Mas em 96 horas ainda vai haver muitas mudanças, para desagravamento ou agravamento, é seguir com atenção mas com calma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

Previsão El Tiempo Severo






Para terem uma ideia do vento que pode fazer se confirmar as previsões, penso que não vai alterar muito, só pode mudar a trajectória mais a leste, mais a oeste, porque de resto, não vejo a situação a alterar-se, são muitos modelos em sintonia, os 3 gigantes em sintonia, ECM, GFS e UKMO. A verificar-se essa situação quem ganha mais uma vez, será o ECM e UKMO.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ... quem ganha mais uma vez, será o ECM e UKMO.



Então o GFS é o primeiro a lançar esta previsão nos modelos e é o grande derrotado 

Com calma que até Sábado ainda pode mudar muita coisa.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Então o GFS é o primeiro a lançar esta previsão nos modelos e é o grande derrotado
> 
> Com calma que até Sábado ainda pode mudar muita coisa.



Se não estou enganado o ecm já andava com uma têndencia em uma depressão não tão acentuda como mostra agora primeiro que o gfs! mas depois foi atenuando! até que agora seguiu o americano!


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Vince disse:


> É importante (Nuno e Ferreira) informar as pessoas que os mapas de vento colocados do ECMWF são aos 850hPa, 1300/1400 metros de altitude, não vá alguém menos habituado pensar que é à superfície.



Sim sem dúvida...da próxima terei esse cuidado!


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Fantkboy disse:


> Se não estou enganado o ecm já andava com uma têndencia em uma depressão não tão acentuda como mostra agora primeiro que o gfs! mas depois foi atenuando! até que agora seguiu o americano!



Pois, muitas vezes é difícil de perceber quem segue quem, mas o primeiro esboço é mesmo capaz de ter sido o ECM mas como só tem 2 frames por dia e a ciclogenese é rápida nem sempre se percebia a mesma nas cartas (como o David ontem chamou a atenção), mas desde ontem que é este que segue o GFS, vamos ver o que sucede amanhã. Para quem acha que não há mudanças neste prazo, recordo que a depressão de hoje que está ainda a alguma distância a noroeste da Galiza chegou a ser modelada a 100/120 horas na própria Galiza.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2010 às 21:04)

Agreste disse:


> *Podíamos começar a especular sobre o periodo de retorno do ciclone de 1941. *Até agora nem o IM nem a AEMET colocam previsões sobre o que se vai passar. Nas saídas de hoje e no Europeu a queda de pressão é 40mbar em 24h embora um pouco mais afastado da costa portuguesa mas o ventos serão de tempestade a sério...




Que curiosamente aconteceu neste mesmo mês (dia 15) de Fevereiro.

Já agora: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html

e : http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero4/pdf/tempestad41.pdf


Esperemos que não se repita nada igual.


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Kraliv disse:


> Que curiosamente aconteceu neste mesmo mês (dia 15) de Fevereiro.
> 
> Já agora: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html
> 
> ...



Mas uma coisa é curiosa , á muito tempo que nao nevava em certas zonas e tempestades destas tb , parece que voltamos ao tempo de 1941 com neve e tempestades , como dizem os mais antigos , um inverno á antiga


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Boas,

Sou uma das pessoas que acompanha este fórum todos os dias, várias vezes ao dia, e relato o estado do tempo na minha zona. Não sei ainda avaliar modelos...

Digam-me uma coisa, se isso de sábado acontecer (é claro que tenho total consciência que  falta bastante tempo e que pode mudar tudo do dia para a noite), é só ventos fortes ou podemos ter tempo bastante instável, refiro-me a chuva forte e trovoadas... Ou será mais vento que outra coisa ?

Cumps


----------



## joao henriques (23 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou uma das pessoas que acompanha este fórum todos os dias, várias vezes ao dia, e relato o estado do tempo na minha zona. Não sei ainda avaliar modelos...
> 
> ...



a que horas sai a procima run?


----------



## Brigantia (23 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

joao henriques disse:


> a que horas sai a procima run?



Está a sair desde as 21:30


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

Para quem pergunta sempre as horas das runs: 

Horário de inverno:

GFS: a run das 0z começa às 3.30, às 4.04 está às 120h, às 4.24 está às 180h e termina às 4.36. O diagrama de ensembles sai às 5.20. É só somar 6, 12 e 18 horas para ter as restantes runs. A run das 18z costuma atrasar-se uns minutos. 

ECM: começa por volta das 6.10 (a.m. e p.m.). Às 6.30 está às 144h. Termina perto das 7.00.

UKMO: depende dos dias, mas ultimamente tem saído quase sempre perto das 4.30.

Nos restantes, o GME sai entre as 3 e as 4, o COAMPS por volta das 4, o GEM e o NOGAPS por volta das 6 e o japonês entre as 20 e as 21.

Horário de verão é somar uma hora.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 21:56)

David sf disse:


> Para quem pergunta sempre as horas das runs:
> 
> Horário de inverno:
> 
> ...



Grande prático resumo! 


Havia alguns modelos que também não sabia 

Obrigado! 

Malta. agora é fazer copy paste e guardar no PC em local acessível!  Assim evita-se estar sempre a colocar a mesma e eterna questão dos horários dos modelos!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Esta run aliviou um pouco a situação e ainda bem, valores de pressão no interior mais altos e um cavamento menor


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

O que é diferente desta vez é que tem sido a run das 18z a que tem tido saídas mais suaves, menos profundas, ao contrário do que é habitual, em que costuma lançar grandes monstros que raramente se confirmam.


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2010 às 22:18)

David sf disse:


> O que é diferente desta vez é que tem sido a run das 18z a que tem tido saídas mais suaves, menos profundas, ao contrário do que é habitual, em que costuma lançar grandes monstros que raramente se confirmam.



...o que na pratica não significa nada pois as saidas das 06z e 18z teem menos "data dump" que as outras...apesar de tudo nunca uma run isolada  pode ser tida em conta, deve-se sempre ter em conta multiplas saidas e modelos
por vezes a saida das 18z ate acaba por acertar nalguns factores mas creio que o menor input de dados atmosfericos fá-la pecar muito ora po excesso ou por defeito...até acho mau ela subvalorizar a baixa, se fosse ao contrario, a das 18z a po-la forte e as das 12z e 00z a moderar era para mim muito mais aliviante


----------



## cova beira (23 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

a situacao esta muito feia no litoral a confirmar se o europeu vai voar meio portugal e a entrada de ar com isos  tao altas a 850 hpa vem confirmar que vai ser uma tempestade muito seria se se manter assim penso que é realmente uma situacao de perigo extremo



podemos tambem la para marco mais uma potente entrada fria esta tudo em aberto


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

> a situacao esta muito feia no litoral a confirmar se o europeu vai voar meio portugal e a entrada de ar com isos tao altas a 850 hpa vem confirmar que vai ser uma tempestade muito seria se se manter assim penso que é realmente uma situacao de perigo extremo
> 
> 
> 
> podemos tambem la para marco mais uma potente entrada fria esta tudo em aberto



pela subida das iso's é que eu não tava a espera..iso 16 quase a tocar em portugal continental em tão pouco tempo..


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

David sf disse:


> O que é diferente desta vez é que tem sido a run das 18z a que tem tido saídas mais suaves, menos profundas, ao contrário do que é habitual, em que costuma lançar grandes monstros que raramente se confirmam.




Realmente David sf tenho reparado nessa situação, a run das 18z costuma ser a mais extremista, mas ultimamente tem sido o oposto, já a run das 12z tem feito a vez a da 18 z ! 

A depressão nesta run é menos pronunciada é certo, cerca de 970 hpa (run das 12z) para 980 hpa (run das 18z) mas temos que ter em conta que o nucleo depressionário passa mais perto da costa de Portugal continental. 

Temos uma situação para continuar a seguir, responsavelmente e sem alarmismos.


----------



## cova beira (23 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

nunca vi foi a iso 20 tao perto da 0


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> O que é diferente desta vez é que tem sido a run das 18z a que tem tido saídas mais suaves, menos profundas, ao contrário do que é habitual, em que costuma lançar grandes monstros que raramente se confirmam.



Pois, um bocado caricato este comportamento desde ontem da saída das 18z


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão El Tiempo Severo
> 
> Para terem uma ideia do vento que pode fazer se confirmar as previsões, penso que não vai alterar muito, só pode mudar a trajectória mais a leste, mais a oeste, porque de resto, não vejo a situação a alterar-se, são muitos modelos em sintonia, os 3 gigantes em sintonia, ECM, GFS e UKMO. A verificar-se essa situação quem ganha mais uma vez, será o ECM e UKMO.



Parece-me exagerado esse mapa do Tiempo Severo, refere velocidade de vento sustentado e não me parece que seja assim tanto. Nos últimos meses tenho visto, quer aqui quer nos Açores, vento real ligeiramente abaixo do modelado, pelo que não entendo bem esses valores. Talvez seja engano, a não ser que ele inclua terras altas. De qualquer forma quem faz as previsões é uma pessoa que respeito com atenção.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

cova beira disse:


> a situacao esta muito feia no litoral a confirmar se o europeu vai voar meio portugal e a entrada de ar com isos  tao altas a 850 hpa vem confirmar que vai ser uma tempestade muito seria se se manter assim penso que é realmente uma situacao de perigo extremo



Agora com esta das isos altas perdi-me! Qual é a influência das isos altas a 850 hPa na severidade da situação? Não sei se será offtopic, mas alguém poderia explicar-me esse influência? Tem a ver com a subida rápida da temperatura a essa altura e aos gradientes provocados??


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Agora com esta das isos altas perdi-me! Qual é a influência das isos altas a 850 hPa na severidade da situação? Não sei se será offtopic, mas alguém poderia explicar-me esse influência? Tem a ver com a subida rápida da temperatura a essa altura e aos gradientes provocados??



É um contraste térmico nada usual aqui na nossa zona. Três massas de ar distintas, fria, quente e ainda a húmida.


----------



## Ti_Alex (23 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Sinceramente, estou curioso em saber no que vai dar o dia de sábado... Mas certo é que vento não vai faltar!!!


----------



## Ti_Alex (23 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

O estranho é oficialmente ainda não haver um comunicado a alertar a população do que vai ocorrer sábado... Mesmo que não ativassem nenhum aviso, era importante o povo ser informado do que eventualmente poderá acontecer!!!


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

Carta de superfície do UKMO para Sábado







A seguir com atenção, bastante ameaçadora a depressão  que está a ser modelada agora..  vem de latitudes baixas praticamente "tropicais" e cava muito às nossas "portas" ...que situação estranha e invulgar....


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Vince disse:


> É um contraste térmico nada usual aqui na nossa zona. Três massas de ar distintas, fria, quente e ainda a húmida.




A depressão a transportar ar quente e humido de latitudes cujo a temp. da água do mar é mais elevada, essa mesma depressão a levar uma injecçao de ar frio catapultada de um nucleo de 990\995 hpa possicionada a Nw de portugal. Favorece sem duvida a ciclogenese intensa e rápida da mesma!


----------



## blood4 (24 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Snifa disse:


> Carta de superfície do UKMO para Sábado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim
o IM prevê chuva e vento extremamente forte
mas sinceramente estão a desiludir
nunca avisam de nada
depois vão para a tv explicar o que aconteceu
enfim


----------



## Chingula (24 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

As várias propostas, hoje disponíveis, apontam para um cenário preocupante que se espera não aconteça...todo o cuidado é pouco...mas atempadamente devem-se tomar precauções.
Em termos meteorológicos, apresenta-se um cenário de *ciclogénese* *explosiva*, em que, associado ao vento muito forte com rajadas, se tem de ter em conta o estado do mar (maré barométrica incluida).
O constactar a *possibilidade* de ocorrência de um fenómeno severo não é lançar panico é ajudar a tomar precauções.
Aguardemos as próximas propostas dos modelos...os avisos do I.M. e os alertas da Protecção Civil, pois ainda faltam alguns dias...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

blood4 disse:


> sim
> sim
> o IM prevê chuva e vento extremamente forte
> mas sinceramente estão a desiludir
> ...



Os avisos por parte do IM só acontecerão quando a previsão estiver mais consolidada..de momento são apenas previsões dos modelos a uma distãncia não muito grande é certo mas de momento ainda não há certezas sobre localização exacta e intensidade do evento...


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

Snifa disse:


> Os avisos por parte do IM só acontecerão quando a previsão estiver mais consolidada..de momento são apenas previsões dos modelos a uma distãncia não muito grande é certo mas de momento ainda não há certezas sobre localização exacta e intensidade do evento...



Nem mais, situações destas são de dificil modelagem! Ainda é cedo para preocupações que a esta distância ainda não são, nem podem ser preocupantes!


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Snifa disse:


> Os avisos por parte do IM só acontecerão quando a previsão estiver mais consolidada..de momento são apenas previsões dos modelos a uma distãncia não muito grande é certo mas de momento ainda não há certezas sobre localização exacta e intensidade do evento...



O IM e provavelmente todos as instituições do género em todo o mundo, só quando se entra nas 72 horas é que há mais confiança nas previsões de modelos. É fácil para privados ou amadores estarem sempre uns dias à frente (até para se vangloriarem das previsões ignorando os muitos falhanços), não tem responsabilidades nem pressão social em cima, mas uma instituição com responsabilidade não pode estar sempre a disparar alertas a mais do que essa distância.


----------



## blood4 (24 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Fantkboy disse:


> Nem mais, situações destas são de dificil modelagem! Ainda é cedo para preocupações que a esta distância ainda não são, nem podem ser preocupantes!



mas mais vale prevenir
na madeira no dia antes o IM não fezz nenhum alerta de especial
quando acordo no dia a seguir vou ao site e tava alerta vermelho
acho que no dia já nao fazia falta depois de o mal tar feito


----------



## YuRiSsS (24 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

Para além do vento forte ou muito forte, que pode esta depressão trazer mais ? Pode trazer trovoadas ? Pode trazer chuva mt forte ?


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

Bem, não deixa de ser curioso o facto de a previsão detalhada do IM apontar para sexta feira uma melhoria do estado de tempo geral quando aqui está mais que provado que os modelos indicam o contrário. E mais: hoje durante madrugada e todo o dia o grande Porto esteve a ser bombardeado com um forte temporal, com valores registados que tocaram no laranja para precipitação, e amarelo e laranja para trovoadas (frequentes e dispersas; frequentes e concentradas); vento com rajadas acima dos 70 km/h no litoral. Um espectáculo que muita gente daqui teve oportunidade de assistir e registar (ver litoral norte)

Tudo o que esteve em vigor durante o dia de hoje, alias, durante a tarde, foi o amarelo e laranja de vento para as terras altas e laranja para agitação maritima, tendo estado de manhã em vigor o amarelo para precipitação - isto no Distrito do Porto.

Onde quero chegar? é que se os avisos existem e estão devidamente classificados, porque é que o IM também não é rigoroso na sua utilização? Apesar de ter sido essencialmente um dia bonito e único para muita gente (e para mim), ha quem tenha tido dificuldades com aquilo que não contava.

Espero não estar a ser excessivo, mas hoje assim foi


----------



## Chingula (24 Fev 2010 às 00:54)

blood4 disse:


> mas mais vale prevenir
> na madeira no dia antes o IM não fezz nenhum alerta de especial
> quando acordo no dia a seguir vou ao site e tava alerta vermelho
> acho que no dia já nao fazia falta depois de o mal tar feito



Vai-me desculpar mas penso que está a ver mal o problema.
1 - O parâmetro quantidade da precipitação é muito dificil de quantificar em termos de previsão.
2 - A orografia da ilha tem um papel extraordinário na diferenciação das quantidades da precipitação...numa ilha relativamente pequena as quantidades de precipitação no Pico do Areeiro ou na Bica da Cana não têm nada a ver com os valores da precipitação na Ponta de S. Lourenço ou na ilha do Porto Santo. 
3 - Nas condições actuais, a previsão das quantidades de precipitação, posteriormente registadas, era impossível de ser feita.
4 - O I.M. não faz alertas mas sim avisos Meteorológicos...se o fenómeno meteorológico extremo não afectar populações, não deixa de ser um fenómeno relevante. Compete à Protecção Civil, perante determinado aviso e tendo em conta determinados contextos fazer alertas à população. 
5 - Dadas as circunstâncias, não acho justas as referências ou insinuações que são feitas ao I.M. e estou à vontade para dizer isto.

Cumpts


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 01:06)

Essas depressões quase que vos posso garantir, que trazem mais vento do que chuva. 

Pontualmente pode trazer chuva forte acompanhada por ventos muitos fortes aquando da passagem do sistema frontal mas posteriormente da sua passagem acreditem que é mais vento do que outra coisa.

Eventualmente as povoações litorais e/ou costeiras podem é sofrer algum dano com a ondulação mas regra geral é mais vento do que chuva.

Espero não estar enganado...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2010 às 03:41)

Chingula disse:


> ...
> 1 - O parâmetro quantidade da precipitação é muito dificil de quantificar em termos de previsão.
> 2 - A orografia da ilha tem um papel extraordinário na diferenciação das quantidades da precipitação...numa ilha relativamente pequena as quantidades de precipitação no Pico do Areeiro ou na Bica da Cana não têm nada a ver com os valores da precipitação na Ponta de S. Lourenço ou na ilha do Porto Santo.
> 3 - Nas condições actuais, a previsão das quantidades de precipitação, posteriormente registadas, era impossível de ser feita.
> ...



E assim se fala em bom Português...

Quanto ao que aí vem, ui, ui :
-se vier o que muitos dizem que vem  , será invulgar, extremo, raro , este  sábado de temporal de vento, histórico , não? 
Ainda queda tempo  para a montanha parir um rato .
Mas com tanto consenso para o pouco que já falta,
que horas  vibrantes estão já  em prespectiva .
Amanhã ( hoje) , novos reajustamentos  dos modelos acalmam este frenesim?
Quantas vezes  tal sucede ...
Mas aqui? Falta tão pouco...
Fevereiro que continuará louco?


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 04:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> E assim se fala em bom Português...
> 
> Quanto ao que aí vem, ui, ui :



Sr. nimboestrato Mas que "ui, ui" esta run (gfs)!  Voltou a cavar e bastante a depressão para os 970 hpa! 














Sem alarmismos mas é uma situação que começa a preocupar! Mas ainda estamos a uma distância confortavel! Tudo poderá mudar ainda!


----------



## Aspvl (24 Fev 2010 às 07:48)

O Accuweather está a prever ventos de 125 km/h (rajadas)

http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA&metric=1&fday=4


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 07:50)

As saídas das 00z pioraram as coisas, depressão cavada e novamente mais próxima do continente no GFS, começando a cavar logo na zona da Madeira.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 08:08)

Bons dias, 

previsão do IM  para Sábado: 

Previsão para Sábado, 27 de Fevereiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte e acompanhados
de queda de granizo e trovoada.*
Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros até ao início da manhã.
*Vento forte a muito forte (45 a 70 km/h) de sueste com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral e 130 km/h nas terras altas.*
Subida de temperatura em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ilda Simões/Madalena Rodrigues

Actualizado a 24 de Fevereiro de 2010 às 6:25 UTC

Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


Esta última run ( GFS) volta a cavar a depressão..a acompanhar..


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 08:29)

O perigo desta situação é que não se trata de uma depressão mais " normal" de Inverno ,daquelas que cruzam por vezes o nosso território de Oeste para Leste com cavamentos no atlântico norte e que passam mais frequentemente a NW  de nós com as respectivas frentes associadas a atravessar Portugal...mas sim uma depressão com origem tropical portanto com elevada carga de humidade e calor...e depois com aquele cavamento à medida que se desloca na nossa direcção...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2010 às 08:44)

Fantkboy disse:


> Sem alarmismos mas é uma situação que começa a preocupar! Mas ainda estamos a uma distância confortavel! Tudo poderá mudar ainda!



Vamos esperar que melhore bastante porque estas saídas metem medo.
Situação a acompanhar com muita atenção.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

A perturbação inicial que depois irá ser aprofundada é esta, se as previsões se confirmarem claro.


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2010 às 09:37)

O meteorologista que está hoje na RTP1 aconselhou que as pessoas se mantenham atentas aos avisos do IM, pois poderia ocorrer um evento severo no fim de semana. 

Não compreendo as críticas feitas recentemente ao IM. O que se passou na Madeira foi absolutamente surpreendente, nenhum de nós aqui previu nada de relevante, e se forem ver o seguimento dessa noite, o clima era de tranquilidade, e até já de desmobilização face ao que parecia um "fiasco". Agora querem que lancem um alerta com quase 100 horas de distância? Nem os furacões têm alertas com tanta antecedência. E já começaram a deixar pistas na televisão, acho que estão a proceder bem.

Quanto à depressão, em relação às saídas de ontem às 12z, tiraram um pouco de cavamento mas aproximaram-na da costa. A precipitação não deverá ser muito relevante, deverá ser mais um evento de vento muito forte. Segundo as últimas runs, o vento médio durante algumas (poucas) horas poderia rondar os 90 km/h (GFS, tabelas Meteopt) ou os 70 km/h (ECM, Foreca) na zona de Lisboa. Acho que nas próximas runs vai continuar a variação: ou afasta e cava mais, ou a aproxima menos cavada. Portanto, na minha opinião, a velocidade dos ventos prevista não deverá ser muito alterada. 
Depois na hora h, podemos verificar que os modelos falharam, o que não seria de surpreender, face à sua dificuldade em modelar este tipo de situações. Não será a 48h, nem a 24h, será só quando acontecer que vamos ter a confirmação da severidade do acontecimento.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2010 às 10:00)

O que tenho notado é que a precipitação mais intensa passa cada vez mais afastada de Portugal e da Madeira, e a unica coisa que poderá ser mais preocupante no Sábado é o vento e ondulação que aí poderá ser severa, porque em relação a chuva será pouca a que nos atingirá e no sul duvido que chova no Sábado !!


----------



## godzila (24 Fev 2010 às 10:04)

estou a ficar com medo


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Nova actualização GFS ,  a situação continua preocupante...sobertudo ao nivel de ventos... mas que "bicho"....







Já não sei o que diga, não me lembro de algo semelhante num passado recente...

vamos aguardar calmamente pelas actualizações de outros modelos, ainda nada está completamente definido.. Embora faltem apenas 3 dias....


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

Com o geopotencial a baixar imenso durante o evento, este mapa de vento médio a 1200/1300 metros, assusta qualquer um:


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Mas nesta run o GFS dominuiu a precipitação no seu núcleo e bem como os ventos associados !!

Na minha opinião identica a outras tempestades que já tivemos este ano e esta até terá muito menos precipitação ....

Mau Mau ... era se o seu centro atingisse Portugal dado que esta tem caracteristicas algo tropicais com a p+recipitação muito proxima do núcleo e como o núcleo passa a alguns 200 km de Portugal não existe qualquer problema ...

Um dia normal de Inverno com ondulação e vento particularmente intensos mas de curta duração !!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

Quanto à *Madeira*, os ventos fortes não vêm ajudar em nada nesta fase de reconstrução e limpeza. Se a precipitação pode felizmente não ser muita, o vento poderá ser muito intenso.

Deixo novamente uma nota, isto é uma previsão ainda a muitas horas, mas é uma tendência que se tem mantido e é seguida pelos principais modelos. Chegou a altura de alguma forma alertar os Madeirenses e não só.

Vento médio a 10 metros:






Vento médio a 1300 metros:


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

Só nestas saídas de hoje a depressão estaria logo cavada na Madeira, logo penso que é prematuro encarar esse cenário de vento forte na Madeira com muitas certezas, é esperar pelo menos por mais uma rodada dos modelos. E de qualquer forma, antes vento que a precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Quanto à *Madeira*, os ventos fortes não vêm ajudar em nada nesta fase de reconstrução e limpeza. Se a precipitação pode felizmente não ser muita, o vento poderá ser muito intenso.
> 
> Deixo novamente uma nota, isto é uma previsão ainda a muitas horas, mas é uma tendência que se tem mantido e é seguida pelos principais modelos. Chegou a altura de alguma forma alertar os Madeirenses e não só.
> 
> ...



Então mais isso não é os ventos máximos ... .estás dizendo que a madeira terá ventos médios a 1300 metros de altitude (zona alta da Madeira) acima dos 140 km/h


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

é prematuro fazer qualquer previsão! Aguardemos com paciencia e com algum cuidado porque há madeirense que estão entre nós, e sem duvida ainda têm na memória aqueles momentos trágicos! Cabe a nós alerta los de forma responsavel. Analisemos cada situação com muita, muita atenção.

Para já... qualquer alerta seria irresponsável|


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

O assunto «Madeira» deve ser tratado com pinças. Aqui e pelas próprias autoridades, pois como sabem o ambiente lá está hipersensivel com a proliferação de todo o tipo de falsos boatos de tempestades e profecias, e sabe-se lá mais o quê. Nas tragédias aparecem sempre lunáticos oportunistas a espalhar boatos apocalípticos. Como o David referiu, o IM já aconselhou na TV a que as pessoas se mantenham com atenção nos próximos dias.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

Vince disse:


> Só nestas saídas de hoje a depressão estaria logo cavada na Madeira, logo penso que é prematuro encarar esse cenário de vento forte na Madeira com muitas certezas, é esperar pelo menos por mais uma rodada dos modelos. E de qualquer forma, antes vento que a precipitação.



Desculpa Vince, mas não é prematuro. Eu fiz o post com algumas reservas sobre o que pode acontecer.

Quando vemos saídas de uma RUN que mostra um determinado cenário o que esperamos da run seguinte? Ou vai melhorar ou vai piorar. Isto é certinho.

Os modelos vão continuar a surgir até Sábado, a conversa no forum vai ser a mesma, epá tá lá nos modelos mas pode não acontecer (e até pode ser isso).

Vamos falar Português, quem olha para estes modelos (nas saídas de hoje) e sabe o que daqui pode resultar no Sábado, tem perfeita consciência que pode ser muito grave o cenário com que nos vamos eventualmente deparar. 

As autoridades competentes que façam o seu trabalho em condições e alertem a população com a devida antecedência.

Estas situações fazem-me lembrar uma celebre frase que de alguma forma espelha a mentalidade dos Portugueses "Prognósticos só no fim..."


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Então mais isso não é os ventos máximos ... .estás dizendo que a madeira terá ventos médios a 1300 metros de altitude (zona alta da Madeira) acima dos 140 km/h



É o que aparece "agora" nos modelos. Segundo o que tu disseste "um típico dia de Inverno".


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

Sim HotSpot , eu sei, mas não duvides que as autoridades com essa função estão em cima do acontecimento e falarão disso quando acharem que é correcto. Há uma coisa chamada alarme social que pode ser tão ou mais perigoso que uma tempestade.


----------



## seqmad (24 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

Incrível e para mais tarde recordar (não me lembro de tal) é o cavamento da depressão previsto pelo NOGAPS, vejam para as 19h de sábado - 945 a 950hpa  - a nível de pressão, e se não soubéssemos do que se trata, até pareceria que está ali um ciclone tropical! - mas neste caso o modelo prevê um trajecto mais afastado ainda, mais desviado para Noroeste, felizmente...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Está neste momento um meteorologista (Manuel Costa Alves) do IM a falar na Antena 1, sobre todas estas questões!


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

O que parece estar neste momento practicamente assegurado é o temporal no mar e nas nossas costas, coincidente com um ciclo de marés (não o maior) mas das mais altas do ano. Preia-mar à hora de almoço no sábado e durante o prinicípio da madrugada de domingo. Até por aqui a coisa pode complicar...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Está neste momento um meteorologista do IM a falar na Antena 1, sobre todas estas questões!



Está agora a falar deste evento de sábado!


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Fev 2010 às 11:32)

mas....e afinal o que é que o homem disse?? para eles também está de chuva??


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Está agora a falar deste evento de sábado!



Relativamente a este evento de Sábado, o Manuel Costa Alves referiu que o IM está a par do assunto, seguindo-o com atenção, falou nos dois modelos, GFS e ECMWF, e como os dois estão em sintonia neste situação (muito vento previsto). Referiu também que ainda falta muito tempo até Sábado, e que até lá a situação poderá sofrer algumas alterações, podendo a sua intensidade ainda ser reduzida. Disse ainda que *"SE"* a situação se confirmar com a gravidade agora modelada, serão tomadas as devidas providências, e em tempo útil, para avisar a população!


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas nesta run o GFS dominuiu a precipitação no seu núcleo e bem como os ventos associados !!
> 
> *Na minha opinião identica a outras tempestades que já tivemos este ano* e esta até terá muito menos precipitação ....
> 
> ...



Deves estar  a brincar não?!!! não se deve lançar o pânico geral mas mentir também não me parece correcto   Simplesmente gostaria de saber quando tivemos uma igual a esta já nem digo parecida mas igual com todos os factores que vão alimentar esta depressão que para mim não é uma simples depressão mas uma tempestade extra tropical que nos pode afectar de forma muito séria como pode estar a sua maior actividade ao largo no mar e depois só mesmo em terra na Galiza isso para mim é a única coisa que ainda está em aberto, muito medo me dá se ela encostar com os seus 970hpa ou menos  a costa Norte  e não quero com isto lançar o panico mas sim alertar desde já para uma situação que pode ser muito preocupante em alguns locais do Litoral Oeste e terras altas mas principalmente Litoral onde se situa a maior parte da população. Rezem para que o centro se afaste mais para Oeste


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

Os Run's parecem ser um pouco mais ligeiro mas é nitidamente os mesmos sintomas. E olhem que a cordilheira de montanha que é a madeira o vento conta e muito...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Não tenho palavras, vento médio de 82 km/h  isto dá rajadas de 140 km/h ou mais


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

miguel disse:


> Deves estar  a brincar não?!!! não se deve lançar o pânico geral mas mentir também não me parece correcto   Simplesmente gostaria de saber quando tivemos uma igual a esta já nem digo parecida mas igual com todos os factores que vão alimentar esta depressão que para mim não é uma simples depressão mas uma tempestade extra tropical que nos pode afectar de forma muito séria como pode estar a sua maior actividade ao largo no mar e depois só mesmo em terra na Galiza isso para mim é a única coisa que ainda está em aberto, muito medo me dá se ela encostar com os seus 970hpa ou menos  a costa Norte  e não quero com isto lançar o panico mas sim alertar desde já para uma situação que pode ser muito preocupante em alguns locais do Litoral Oeste e terras altas mas principalmente Litoral onde se situa a maior parte da população. Rezem para que o centro se afaste mais para Oeste



Lê bem o que eu escrevi ..... mas com olhos de ver !!

Identica a outras que tivemos: Pressão 970 a 980 mb;
Precipitação provavelmente inferior: prevista cerca de 20 mm em 6h;
Ondulação: aqui sim um caso bicudo;
Vento: outro caso bicudo dependente bastante da sua proximidade, rajadas de 80 a 120 km/h no litoral consoante a sua proximidade ou afastamento;

Foi isso que disse Miguel ...
Em relação á precipitação espero um  "*Dia normal de Inverno*


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Lê bem o que eu escrevi ..... mas com olhos de ver !!
> 
> Identica a outras que tivemos: Pressão 970 a 980 mb;
> Precipitação provavelmente inferior: prevista cerca de 20 mm em 6h;
> ...



Quem lia não era isso que percebia!! mas mesmo assim não tem comparação possivel com essas que falas de 970 e 980hpa...Quanto a chuvas penso que localmente pode cair muito mais do que o que se espera. E essas rajadas seria no cenário mais optimista da coisa.


----------



## Rachel_87 (24 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

Olá boa tarde a todos,

Já em tempos tive o meu registo aqui, mas esqueci-me do meu registo pois o volume de trabalho n me permitia vir aqui tantas vezes conforme eu queria.

Sendo que trabalho numa das autoridades que provavelmente deverá ser responsável pelos alertas á população caso a situação que falamos aqui realmente se venha a concretizar, venho informar-vos que até à data não houve nenhum tipo de alerta ou aviso (off the record ou oficioso aqui dentro) sobre a situação do fim-de-semana.

De facto prevê-se muita chuva e muitos ventos fortes, tendo que o IM mencionou ter consciência que poderá ser mais do que isso, não alertou ninguém para esse facto.

Vou continuar a tentar absorver mais informações aqui de dentro e passá-las o melhor possível.

Um abraço a todos, 

Raquel.


----------



## granizus (24 Fev 2010 às 15:10)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Já em tempos tive o meu registo aqui, mas esqueci-me do meu registo pois o volume de trabalho n me permitia vir aqui tantas vezes conforme eu queria.
> 
> ...



Bem vinda de volta


----------



## granizus (24 Fev 2010 às 15:10)

Está quase a sair a run das 12z, vamos ver se a tendência para Sábado é para continuar


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Já em tempos tive o meu registo aqui, mas esqueci-me do meu registo pois o volume de trabalho n me permitia vir aqui tantas vezes conforme eu queria.
> 
> ...



Olá Raquel e desde já muito bem vinda ao MeteoPT.

É sempre bom ter alguém de um organismo oficial a participar nesta casa  

Quanto aos alertas é compreensível que ainda não existam a esta distância temporal. Aguardaremos pois as novidades!

Participa sempre que puderes e quiseres nesta casa!


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

Boas Tardes, muito provavelmente já muitos de voçes viram esta noticia, no entanto, aqui vai:
""Tenho a convicção de que a Madeira pode voltar a sofrer algo muito semelhante [ao aluvião], entre a noite de sexta-feira e a madrugada de sábado", explica ao telefone o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo. Isto porque, explica, há uma mancha nebulosa a caminho da Madeira. O fenómeno atmosférico, composto por nuvens denominadas cúmulos-nimbos que carregam água e podem ter até 12 quilómetros de altura, tem características parecidas às do temporal que atingiu o arquipélago no fim-de-semana passado. 

"Pelas imagens de satélite que estou a observar, posso dizer que já se formou um sistema nebuloso idêntico ao do sábado passado", acrescenta. O campo de nuvens é mais pequeno mas tem "cerca de três quartos" do tamanho do que provocou o temporal que atingiu a ilha atlântica, provocando a morte a pelo menos 42 pessoas e causando numerosos estragos. 

Mesmo assim, a área ocupada pela mancha é "muito maior" que a superfície ocupada pela Madeira. Ainda faltam mais de 72 horas, mas Anthímio de Azevedo, decano das previsões meteorológicas na RTP, afirma que "o razoável, nesta altura, é dizer que pode acontecer. Outra coisa é dizer que vai acontecer. Ninguém pode garantir isso".

Para fazer as suas previsões, o profissional do tempo - já reformado - recorre a informações de cinco satélites geostacionários disponibilizadas pela Universidade de Dundee (Escócia). Também estuda os dados dos NOAA 17 e NOAA 19, dois satélites de baixa resolução norte-americanos. "A fiabilidade dos geoestacionários é grande, mas a nitidez dos NOAA é quase violenta", garante. O cientista admite que a mancha pode desviar-se, mas a probabilidade de que atinja o arquipélago é, no melhor dos cenários, "relativamente grande". O alerta partiu do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), e por isso o antigo colaborador da RTP assume que "está levantado o alerta vermelho". 

A realidade é outra. Humberto Gomes, da Protecção Civil da Madeira, confirma ao i que não receberam "qualquer aviso" nesse sentido e que não estão a adoptar precauções suplementares. O site do IM prognostica chuva moderada para sexta-feira e aguaceiros para sábado, mas uma funcionária do instituto traça um cenário algo mais negro para dia 26: "Muito nublado, com chuvas ou aguaceiros e ventos fortes acompanhados de trovoadas".

O meteorologista Manuel Costa Alves reconhece que há "campos de precipitação com chuva significativa" a caminho da Madeira, mas aconselha prudência. A perturbação pode mudar de direcção, passar a 100 ou 200 quilómetros da ilha, e considera "prematuro" fazer uma avaliação, porque ainda deverá ser afinada "nas próximas horas".

O ex-director do IM evita divergir das previsões oficiais e pede para não "criar alarme". Por outro lado, concorda em que o risco de chuva forte "é grande" e diz que seria imprudente "afastar qualquer hipótese". A avaliação definitiva será feita amanhã, ou seja, 24 horas antes da chegada prevista do "campo de precipitações". "
_in ionline - (http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/4818...algo-muito-semelhante-daqui-dois-dias---video)_


----------



## RRguru (24 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

Boas!
Parece que as tendencias dos diferentes modelos são efectivamente para que no sábado tenhamos uma depressão bem cavada a atingir a nossa costa.
Tem todas as caracteristicas de ciclone, onde a precipitação será maior junto ao centro da depressão, que em principio não nos atingirá. Quanto ao vento é que em principio será preocupante, resultando também condições maritimas complicadas. 
No entanto, de modelo para modelo o percurso difere. Portanto vamos com calma.
Quanto ao facto das entidades responsáveis não emitirem qualquer tipo de alerta, convenhamos que ainda estamos algo distantes do possivel evento, como tal as entidades como responsáveis que são, não o deverão fazer sem maiores certezas. Irão fazê-lo concerteza 48 horas antes se tal se justificar.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não tenho palavras, vento médio de 82 km/h  isto dá rajadas de 140 km/h ou mais



O quÊ?

Isso para o litoral, certo?


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Cá está ela... 






Praticamente não houveram mudanças nesta RUN...


----------



## granizus (24 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Pelo GFS parece-me que não está tão cavada como nas runs anteriores, mas passará mais perto do continente na sua transição para nordeste, o que poderá trazer mais chuva do que o inicialmente previsto. Será?


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

Para já mantem se tudo inalterado... A pressão subiu um pouco! talvez tenha baixado um pouco a sua intensidade! Continuar a acompanhar com atenção... É uma tendência preocupante é certo!


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

granizus disse:


> Pelo GFS parece-me que não está tão cavada como nas runs anteriores, mas passará mais perto do continente na sua transição para nordeste, o que poderá trazer mais chuva do que o inicialmente previsto. Será?



Ligeiramente mais perto! Mas nada de especial... Á excepção da run das 18z tem tudo se mantido inalterado praticamente! O gfs tem alterado isso sim é a trajectória da mesma! cada vez que modela a depressão mais próxima do continente o cavado tem sido menor, mais afastado maior!


----------



## RRguru (24 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

granizus disse:


> Pelo GFS parece-me que não está tão cavada como nas runs anteriores, mas passará mais perto do continente na sua transição para nordeste, o que poderá trazer mais chuva do que o inicialmente previsto. Será?



Também me parece, no entanto trará menos vento, isto no Continente, porque na Madeira o cenário, não é animador, a não ser que se desloque umas boas milhas para norte. Porque se repararem é exactamente na zona da Madeira que a depressão começa a "cavar" grandemente. Esperemos que não seja nada de preocupante, no entanto continuemos a acompanhar a evolução via satélite.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Nesta nova run do GFS, em termos de vento para o continente, poderemos ter isto:









Em termos de precipitação para a Madeira, poderá haver uma primeira vaga de maior intensidade, às 06Z de Sexta-Feira, e uma outra às 00Z de Sábado. Note-se que em ambos os casos, a maior quantidade de precipitação deverá passar a Norte da Madeira:









O Vento na Madeira também poderá estar *Muito Forte*, às 06Z de Sábado:





Uma situação para continuar a acompanhar!


----------



## seqmad (24 Fev 2010 às 16:14)

Mas agora o centro está exactamente em cima da Galiza e não no Oceano, às 19 horas, com a iso 975 sobre o Minho,e logo a Sul (ou seja sobre o Norte de Portugal) uma data de isóbaras todas juntinhas... é capaz de dar mais vento do que pelas runs anteriores, especialmente se for o sector de Sul a Este do centro da depressão a ter mais vento, como parece ser pelas cartas que vi aqui...


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

Lightning disse:


> Cá está ela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De facto tenho ate aqui tomado uma postura defensiva de observação ao que poderia ou não acontecer mas as coisas começam a desenhar-se e o que se desenha pode não ser muito agradável não em termos de precipitação mas sim em termos de ventos ora vejamos:


Primeiramente na Madeira







Continente







Vento a 10m 

Vamos aguardar novas saídas calmamente e esperar que ANPC e o IM façam o seu trabalho portanto acho que não vale a pena andarem a pedir alertas, avisos ect pois eles saberão quando difundi-los


----------



## RRguru (24 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

spiritmind disse:


> De facto tenho ate aqui tomado uma postura defensiva de observação ao que poderia ou não acontecer mas as coisas começam a desenhar-se e o que se desenha pode não ser muito agradável não em termos de precipitação mas sim em termos de ventos ora vejamos:
> 
> 
> Primeiramente na Madeira
> ...



Exactamente, subscrevo


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

a depressão faz landfall a Oeste da galiza ás 78 horas:






tendo em conta as caracteristicas da depressão e sua origem isto não é brincadeira nenhuma..já começa a ganhar consistência..

veremos as próximas runs


----------



## Jota 21 (24 Fev 2010 às 16:46)

jotasetubal disse:


> Boas Tardes, muito provavelmente já muitos de voçes viram esta noticia, no entanto, aqui vai:
> ""Tenho a convicção de que a Madeira pode voltar a sofrer algo muito semelhante [ao aluvião], entre a noite de sexta-feira e a madrugada de sábado", explica ao telefone o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo. Isto porque, explica, há uma mancha nebulosa a caminho da Madeira. O fenómeno atmosférico, composto por nuvens denominadas cúmulos-nimbos que carregam água e podem ter até 12 quilómetros de altura, tem características parecidas às do temporal que atingiu o arquipélago no fim-de-semana passado.
> 
> "Pelas imagens de satélite que estou a observar, posso dizer que já se formou um sistema nebuloso idêntico ao do sábado passado", acrescenta. O campo de nuvens é mais pequeno mas tem "cerca de três quartos" do tamanho do que provocou o temporal que atingiu a ilha atlântica, provocando a morte a pelo menos 42 pessoas e causando numerosos estragos.
> ...




 Interessante.
 Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas no passado sábado e já em outras ocasiões fiquei bastante desagradado com a forma como Anthímio de Azevedo é tratado na SIC. Estava a ser entrevistado (por Maria João Ruela,  penso eu) e praticamente não o deixaram falar. É verdade que ele leva sempre a conversa para as alterações climáticas e para a culpa do Homem nessas alterações mas se o convidam, pelo menos deixem-no falar e explicar melhor as situações... Já não é a primeira vez.
 Outro exemplo foi hoje na Antena 1. Em relação aos Tornados que vão acontecendo por aí, foram pedir uma explicação ao Costa Alves. Não sei se foi só nas noticias que ouvi, ás 9:00h, mas praticamente não disse nada ou se disse , não foi posto no ar. As rádios e as televisões passam horas em debates de futebol , com tipos a ofenderem-se uns aos outros, mas parece não terem tempo para falar de assuntos mais sérios como estes...


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

> Europe braces for destructive weekend winter storm
> 
> 
> Posted by: JeffMasters, 03:05 PM GMT em 24 de Fevereiro de 2010
> ...



aqui:

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Pois o pior cenário que temia mostrou nesta run, isto não me agrada mesmo nada  veremos se desagrava alguma coisa mas não estou a ver maneira de isso acontecer


----------



## weathor (24 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

chuva chuva chuva chuva






até a próxima semana


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2010 às 17:40)

A situação para aqui agravou-se, se há pouco tinha 82 km/h de vento sustentado apenas às 15h, agora tenho não só 82 km/h como 84 km/h, isto é vento muito forte, e durante mais tempo   eu começo a temer pela minha estação meteorológica instalada no telhado, se com vento "normal", isto é, vento médio de 40 km/h tenho rajadas de 70 km/H e 80 km/h, como será com isto


----------



## sunny (24 Fev 2010 às 17:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> A situação para aqui agravou-se, se há pouco tinha 82 km/h de vento sustentado apenas às 15h, agora tenho não só 82 km/h como 84 km/h, isto é vento muito forte, e durante mais tempo   eu começo a temer pela minha estação meteorológica instalada no telhado, se com vento "normal", isto é, vento médio de 40 km/h tenho rajadas de 70 km/H e 80 km/h, como será com isto



Sem querer minimizar a tua estação meteorológica, o pior é o restoos danos em pessoas e bens que possam ocorrere na verdade acho que ninguém sabe muito bem o que há-de fazer para evitá-los, a não ser ficando em casa e esperando que passe?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2010 às 17:57)

O windguru coloca ventos médios na zona de Faro de 91 km/h, em termos de rajada bem podem atingir os 150km/h, se este vento em junção com a ondulação e caso, tudo junto seja quando a préia-mar ocorrer, vejo uma situação como ocorreu a 31 de Dezembro de 1998, em que a Ria Formosa entrou Olhão a dentro, não estou a exagerar, só estou a fazer uma relação com os dados de vento e ondulação que estão a ser mostrados. Este temporal pode causar muitos danos na costa algarvia.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

Ventos a essa velocidade terão ( se ocorrerem) nível de ciclone tropical em alguns locais ou estou enganado?


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

belem disse:


> Ventos a essa velocidade terão nível de ciclone tropical em alguns locais ou estou enganado?




Penso que não estas enganado, e se meterem para Sagres dão vento constante de 100km/h.
Só queria aqui alertar para uma coisa, nesse dia as marés serão vivas penso que todas as pessoas sabem o que isso significa ou seja, são marés grandes onde vazam e enchem muito. E a maré cheia será da parte da tarde por isso muita cautela atenção a bens materiais ao pé do mar


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Vamos com calma. Ainda faltam alguns dias e a tendência será sempre de atenuação do que está modelado neste momento, o que levaria a que seja uma situação a seguir com atenção, mas que em minha opinião não levará a consequências tão catastrofistas como as previstas por alguns membros.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

João Dias disse:


> Vamos com calma. Ainda faltam alguns dias e a tendência será sempre de atenuação do que está modelado neste momento, o que levaria a que seja uma situação a seguir com atenção, mas que em minha opinião não levará a consequências tão catastrofistas como as previstas por alguns membros.



Apenas tinha uma questão técnica, espero que nada disto aconteça.


----------



## seqmad (24 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Nova run do NOGAPS mantém um "monstro" de 945-950mb mas afastado, com o centro a 500km a NW da Galiza. Continua a parecer pouco credível, porque afastado dos modelos principais, mas é interessante...
Os ciclones tropicais de categoria 1 têm que ter ventos médios acima de 119 km/h, nada disso é possível neste caso, mas parece consistente a possibilidade de rajadas com essa força, de acordo com os modelos até agora. Por falar nisso, este "bicho" já tem nome (para o caso de ser algo a recordar)?


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

ECMWF vai na onda mas com a depressão um pouco para Oeste


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

seqmad disse:


> Por falar nisso, este "bicho" já tem nome (para o caso de ser algo a recordar)?



O nome internacional deverá ser Xynthia.

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief/

O nome em português, adoptado neste fórum será Fernanda.


----------



## jocarva (24 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Nuno disse:


> Penso que não estas enganado, e se meterem para Sagres dão vento constante de 100km/h.
> Só queria aqui alertar para uma coisa, nesse dia as marés serão vivas penso que todas as pessoas sabem o que isso significa ou seja, são marés grandes onde vazam e enchem muito. E a maré cheia será da parte da tarde por isso muita cautela atenção a bens materiais ao pé do mar





Boa tarde a todos.

Começo obviamente, depois de tudo o que tenho lido, a ficar sériamente preocupado e porque os meus conhecimentos nesta matéria são no reduzidos assalta-me uma dúvida: se se esperam ventos com velocidades dessa ordem de grandeza para Sagres então o que deveremos esperar para a zona de Braga, muito próximo do centro, portanto?


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

jocarva disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Começo obviamente, depois de tudo o que tenho lido, a ficar sériamente preocupado e porque os meus conhecimentos nesta matéria são no reduzidos assalta-me uma dúvida: se se esperam ventos com velocidades dessa ordem de grandeza para Sagres então o que deveremos esperar para a zona de Braga, muito próximo do centro, portanto?
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, eu primeiro que tudo estou a relatar estes dados, que são de alguns sites de alguma confiança e que retiram os dados do modelo GFS. Eu espero sinceramente que perca força ou que não nos atinja com aquela intensidade. Como as isobaras da depressão estão muitas juntas(sinal de uma depressão extremamente cavada) na zona sul e centro de Portugal e como estão os modelos penso que a zona a ser a mais afectada seria toda a zona sul e litoral oeste e mesmo o norte porque isto que esta modelado é um bicho dos grandes. Para mim afectaria todo o Portugal mas claro com mais intensidade as zonas costeiras e terras altas


----------



## jocarva (24 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Nuno disse:


> Boa tarde, eu primeiro que tudo estou a relatar estes dados, que são de alguns sites de alguma confiança e que retiram os dados do modelo GFS. Eu espero sinceramente que perca força ou que não nos atinja com aquela intensidade. Como as isobaras da depressão estão muitas juntas(sinal de uma depressão extremamente cavada) na zona sul e centro de Portugal e como estão os modelos penso que a zona a ser a mais afectada seria toda a zona sul e litoral oeste e mesmo o norte porque isto que esta modelado é um bicho dos grandes. Para mim afectaria todo o Portugal mas claro com mais intensidade as zonas costeiras e terras altas



Peço desculpa....quando me referia a "centro" referia-me ao centro da depressão. Tentava perceber a relação que existe entre a distância ao centro e a velocidade dos ventos associados ou seja, julgo saber que a quantidade de precipitação aumenta com a proximidade ao centro. E a velocidade do vento? Daí a minha pergunta relativamente a Braga.


Obrigado


----------



## Chingula (24 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O windguru coloca ventos médios na zona de Faro de 91 km/h, em termos de rajada bem podem atingir os 150km/h, se este vento em junção com a ondulação e caso, tudo junto seja quando a préia-mar ocorrer, vejo uma situação como ocorreu a 31 de Dezembro de 1998, em que a Ria Formosa entrou Olhão a dentro, não estou a exagerar, só estou a fazer uma relação com os dados de vento e ondulação que estão a ser mostrados. Este temporal pode causar muitos danos na costa algarvia.



Nestes casos tem de se levar em conta também a chamada maré de tempestade ("Storm surge") por cada 100 hPa no decréscimo da pressão atmosférica em relação à pressão normal (cerca de 1013 hPa) o nível da água água do mar sobe cerca de 1 metro (barómetro invertido). Ou seja à maré astronómica, deve-se juntar os efeitos da agitação marítima associada ao vento local e não só e também a subida do nível da água devido ao cavamento do campo isobárico...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 19:06)

jocarva disse:


> Peço desculpa....quando me referia a "centro" referia-me ao centro da depressão. Tentava perceber a relação que existe entre a distância ao centro e a velocidade dos ventos associados ou seja, julgo saber que a quantidade de precipitação aumenta com a proximidade ao centro. E a velocidade do vento? Daí a minha pergunta relativamente a Braga.
> 
> 
> Obrigado



Exactamente no  centro das depressões as velocidades do vento são mais baixas..na periferia e onde  as isobaras estiverem muito juntas ( como é o caso desta depressão que estamos a acompanhar) isso significa que existe uma grande diminuição da pressão da periferia para o centro ( numa distãncia relativamente curta) e isto causa ventos fortes.. a direcção do vento é ligeiramente cruzada com as isobaras e no sentido do centro da depressão..por exemplo nos furacões a zona do olho( centro ) é uma zona de "calmaria" comparada com o que se passa junto à parede do olho...


----------



## irpsit (24 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

Os modelos parecem ser uniformes em prever uma tempestade que poderá ser das maiores da década !

Se olharem para o satélite está a engrossar bastante, parece ir de novo em direcção à Madeira (ou talvez um pouco mais a norte) o que não é nada desejável, e depois vem direitinha a Portugal continental.


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

jocarva disse:


> Peço desculpa....quando me referia a "centro" referia-me ao centro da depressão. Tentava perceber a relação que existe entre a distância ao centro e a velocidade dos ventos associados ou seja, julgo saber que a quantidade de precipitação aumenta com a proximidade ao centro. E a velocidade do vento? Daí a minha pergunta relativamente a Braga.
> 
> 
> Obrigado



Eu não sou a pessoa certa para lhe responder, pois sou um amador e sobre essa matéria não lhe consigo responder totalmente, mas penso que quanto mais perto do centro menos vento, penso que nas extremidades da depressão é onde o vento é mais forte, mas penso que a zona Norte do pais vai ter uma boa quantidade de precipitação devido ao centro da depressão passar já mais perto de terra


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Chingula disse:


> Nestes casos tem de se levar em conta também a chamada maré de tempestade ("Storm surge") por cada 100 hPa no decréscimo da pressão atmosférica em relação à pressão normal (cerca de 1013 hPa) o nível da água água do mar sobe cerca de 1 metro (barómetro invertido). Ou seja à maré astronómica, deve-se juntar os efeitos da agitação marítima associada ao vento local e não só e também a subida do nível da água devido ao cavamento do campo isobárico...



Exactamente, foi o grande problema de Sesimbra no ciclone de 1941, onde a água chegou até à zona da Câmara Municipal. Se a pressão estava nos 950 hPa, então o nível do mar subiu mais de meio metro, o que aliado à certamente forte ondulação, devastou o litoral.

Neste evento, é possível que a água suba cerca de 40 cm, o que agrava bastante as já só por si fortes marés e ondulação, que ainda por cima será de sudoeste. Costa Algarvia, Sesimbra e a linha do Estoril poderão ser das zonas mais afectadas (até porque não estão tão habituadas a este tipo de agitação marítima). Resta ver como as coisas evoluem, ainda nada está garantido...


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

A run das 12h parece ter minimizado a situação para a região Norte a nível de ventos. O pior seria provavelmente mais a sul.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

nesta imagem mostra a origem sub-tropical do sistema ainda "embrionário" da depressao que possivelmente nos afectará no sabado (continente)! o contraste entre as 2 massas é notória


----------



## FJC (24 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Boa Noite

Gosto de acompanhar este site sobre alertas de tempo severo na Península Ibérica (em especial Espanha de onde julgo que é o site), e lá encontrei este mapa.
Deixo-o à consideração dos membros mais experientes.






Retirado deste site:
http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## alex vieria (24 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

Meus caros, aqui na Madeira (estreito de Câmara de Lobos) esta muito vento e nevoeiro muito fechado, chuva fraca de vez em quando!!!


Peço a vossa ajuda, na sexta feira depois de sair o run das 12z, gostaria que alguem que fosse muito esperto na analise, pode enviar-me a vossa analise, porque a presidente do conselho executivo da escola, dize-me que para sexta feira eu dar-lhe a informação da confirmação do possivel agravamento, para ela suspender as aulas. Tenho essa responsabilidade coisa que não desejo de ter. Ela sabe que sou amador nesta area da metereologia, e me delegou essa responsabilidade. Lhe dize que não se preocupe-se que não vai ser nada igual como no ultimo sabado. Mas as pessoas andam com sentimentos a flor da pele, devido aos boatos do metereologista Azevedo, aqui corre os boatos que é impressionante. Já lhe dize que não se preocupem, que não vai ser tão grave como o outro.


----------



## HBene (24 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

FJC disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Gosto de acompanhar este site sobre alertas de tempo severo na Península Ibérica (em especial Espanha de onde julgo que é o site), e lá encontrei este mapa.
> Deixo-o à consideração dos membros mais experientes.
> ...



De acordo com a descrição:


> Alertas a medio y largo plazo (fiabilidad del 40%):
> 
> Media de las últimas 4 salidas de los modelos GFS, CMC y ECMWF. La línea gris indica el intervalo de error de la dirección del ciclón (95% de confianza)


Consiste numa média das últimas 4 runs do GFS, CMC e ECMWF. A questão é... como é que calcularam a dita média exactamente (e os 40% de fiabilidade)? Não o sei portanto não me vou pronunciar. Ainda assim e se não me engano, viento sostenido significa vento constante (médio talvez?) o que me parece ser algo extremamente excessivo 

Alguém que perceba bem de castelhano que se pronuncie.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

Pelo ultimo run a depressão desloca-se mais para oeste caindo precipitação com chuva moderada a forte amanhã a tarde. Sobre a madrugada de Sabado retirou metade dos valores.


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

*Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação forte, vento forte e agitação marítima

Alerta Amarelo

De 24 de Fevereiro às 20h00 até 25 de Fevereiro às 24h00(Distritos de Braga, Bragança, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Aveiro, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra e Leiria)

Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação forte, vento forte e agitação marítima

De acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo IM, salienta-se a ocorrência de precipitação, por vezes forte e trovoada nas regiões a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela entre o fim do dia de hoje 24/FEV e o fim do dia 25/FEV, não estando, no entanto, afastada a hipótese de ocorrerem aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mais a Sul.
É previsível a continuação do fenómeno de agitação marítima em toda a costa, em especial a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro com ondas de oeste até 6 metros, bem como a ocorrência de vento muito forte, tanto no Litoral como no interior, sendo que poderá soprar com rajadas até 120 km/h nas Terras Altas.
Face a estas previsões, o risco hidrológico apresenta maiores preocupações nas bacias do Tejo e Douro, esta última com tendência para agravar amanhã. Face às previsões de precipitação, mantém-se também a necessidade de vigilância no Alqueva e na bacia do rio Águeda.
Efeitos expectáveis:
•       Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
•        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;
•       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;
•       Efeitos torrenciais em linhas de água de resposta rápida;
•       Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associada à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência;
•       Possível galgamento das margens em cursos de água;
•       Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima;
•       Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas.

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determina-se:
•         Aos Srs. Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) dos Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Bragança, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e Leiria a passagem ao Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AMARELO para o período de 242000FEV10 a 252400FEV10;
•        Ao Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro a passagem ao Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AMARELO para o período de 242000FEV10 a 252400FEV10.

Nestes níveis de Alerta, nomeadamente no nível de Alerta Amarelo, poderão ocorrer fenómenos que, não sendo invulgares, podem representar um dano potencial para pessoas e bens. A população deve assim manter-se informada acerca das situações previstas, adoptando as necessárias medidas de prevenção e adequando as suas actividades e comportamentos, evitando correr riscos desnecessários.

A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:
Às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social; 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; 
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima; 
À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação de lençóis de água ou persistência de gelo, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas; 
Às zonas de cheia das bacias do Douro, Tejo e Alqueva, procurando, nomeadamente, colocar o gado e equipamento agrícola em zonas seguras.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia e com o Instituto da Água, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


Alerta Azul

De 24 de Fevereiro às 20h00 até 25 de Fevereiro às 24h00 (Distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro)





Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação forte, vento forte e agitação marítima



De acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo IM, salienta-se a ocorrência de precipitação, por vezes forte e trovoada nas regiões a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela entre o fim do dia de hoje 24/FEV e o fim do dia 25/FEV, não estando, no entanto, afastada a hipótese de ocorrerem aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mais a Sul.
É previsível a continuação do fenómeno de agitação marítima em toda a costa, em especial a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro com ondas de oeste até 6 metros, bem como a ocorrência de vento muito forte, tanto no Litoral como no interior, sendo que poderá soprar com rajadas até 120 km/h nas Terras Altas.
Face a estas previsões, o risco hidrológico apresenta maiores preocupações nas bacias do Tejo e Douro, esta última com tendência para agravar amanhã. Face às previsões de precipitação, mantém-se também a necessidade de vigilância no Alqueva e na bacia do rio Águeda.
Efeitos expectáveis:
•        Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
•        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;
•       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;
•       Efeitos torrenciais em linhas de água de resposta rápida;
•       Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associada à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência;
•       Possível galgamento das margens em cursos de água;
•       Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima;
•       Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas.

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determina-se:
Aos Srs. Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) dos Distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora, Setúbal, Beja e Faro a passagem ao Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AZUL para o período de 242000FEV10 a 252400FEV10.
Nestes níveis de Alerta poderão ocorrer fenómenos que, não sendo invulgares, podem representar um dano potencial para pessoas e bens. A população deve assim manter-se informada acerca das situações previstas, adoptando as necessárias medidas de prevenção e adequando as suas actividades e comportamentos, evitando correr riscos desnecessários.

A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:
Às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social; 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; 
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima; 
À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação de lençóis de água ou persistência de gelo, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas; 
Às zonas de cheia das bacias do Douro, Tejo e Alqueva, procurando, nomeadamente, colocar o gado e equipamento agrícola em zonas seguras.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia e com o Instituto da Água, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.



Fonte: www.prociv.pt*


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo ultimo run a depressão desloca-se mais para oeste caindo precipitação com chuva moderada a forte amanhã a tarde. Sobre a madrugada de Sabado retirou metade dos valores.



Mas a situação de Sábado ainda não foi modelada, está quase a sê-lo...

EDIT: Parece uma cópia da run das 12, a situação para Sábado... continua portanto, a ser uma hipótese bem real, o temporal que nos pode cá chegar. Apresenta ainda assim um muito ligeiro aumento no cavamento da depressão!


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 21:45)

alex vieria disse:


> Meus caros, aqui na Madeira (estreito de Câmara de Lobos) esta muito vento e nevoeiro muito fechado, chuva fraca de vez em quando!!!
> 
> 
> Peço a vossa ajuda, na sexta feira depois de sair o run das 12z, gostaria que alguem que fosse muito esperto na analise, pode enviar-me a vossa analise, porque a presidente do conselho executivo da escola, dize-me que para sexta feira eu dar-lhe a informação da confirmação do possivel agravamento, para ela suspender as aulas. Tenho essa responsabilidade coisa que não desejo de ter. Ela sabe que sou amador nesta area da metereologia, e me delegou essa responsabilidade. Lhe dize que não se preocupe-se que não vai ser nada igual como no ultimo sabado. Mas as pessoas andam com sentimentos a flor da pele, devido aos boatos do metereologista Azevedo, aqui corre os boatos que é impressionante. Já lhe dize que não se preocupem, que não vai ser tão grave como o outro.



E uma ciclogenese de dificil modelagem devido as suas caracteristicas tropicais! Poderá chover tudo neste momento na madeira, como poderá chover nada! Trata se de uma questão de possicionamento e time! A depressão irá cavar na madeira? será que não? A sua trajectoria será favoravel aos madeirenses? 

run das 18 a sair!  Um pouco de certezas para mim só amanha na run das 12z


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

alex vieria disse:


> Meus caros, aqui na Madeira (estreito de Câmara de Lobos) esta muito vento e nevoeiro muito fechado, chuva fraca de vez em quando!!!
> 
> 
> Peço a vossa ajuda, na sexta feira depois de sair o run das 12z, gostaria que alguem que fosse muito esperto na analise, pode enviar-me a vossa analise, porque a presidente do conselho executivo da escola, dize-me que para sexta feira eu dar-lhe a informação da confirmação do possivel agravamento, para ela suspender as aulas. Tenho essa responsabilidade coisa que não desejo de ter. Ela sabe que sou amador nesta area da metereologia, e me delegou essa responsabilidade. Lhe dize que não se preocupe-se que não vai ser nada igual como no ultimo sabado. Mas as pessoas andam com sentimentos a flor da pele, devido aos boatos do metereologista Azevedo, aqui corre os boatos que é impressionante. Já lhe dize que não se preocupem, que não vai ser tão grave como o outro.



Em meteorologia dificilmente dois eventos são iguais.

Para serem tomadas decisões desse tipo devem ser seguidos, unicamente, os alertas e avisos das Instituições oficiais. Nós, puros amadores ou nem isso, o podemos e devemos fazer é avisar a família e amigos do que pode estar a caminho.

A situação de Sexta  e Sábado impõe muita atenção, e acho que o próprio IM amanhã deve avançar com os alertas à população.


Situação actual do vapor de água


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

WRF 9km
24.02.2010
12 UTC 
Saí-o as 19h40... Alguma chuva na madrugada de amanhã, de sexta e no fim da tarde, valores a rondar o da metade de ontem.
Para já temos de ter calma, as previsões retiraram e não o contrario como vi acontecer de sexta para sabado.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

Run das 18Z... Fotocopia da 12z


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

Cuidado com isto, se for assim como é modelado pelo GFS , felizmente são modelos virtuais e a situação na realidade poderá não ser assim tão severa... 

vamos aguardar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

O monstro continua cá, os modelos tardam a aliviar a situação. A partir de agora, a cada run que passa, menos possibilidades há de a situação melhorar. As runs de amanhã serão decisivas, embora só na hora se tire todas as dúvidas da verdadeira dimensão do evento!


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

Fantkboy disse:


> Run das 18Z... Fotocopia da 12z



Não, piorou, encosta-se muito ao continente com 967hPa e o centro cruza a Galiza. Saída feia, além de que é a primeira vez que a saída das 18z não enfraquece, talvez um sinal de que o GFS desiste de uma depressão mais fraca. Esperemos que não se cumpra, custa um bocado a crer no cenário, há alguns outros modelos com uma tendência para a afastar mais para Oeste, podemos ver se amanhã há novidades quanto a isso.


----------



## joao henriques (24 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O monstro continua cá, os modelos tardam a aliviar a situação. A partir de agora, a cada run que passa, menos possibilidades há de a situação melhorar. As runs de amanhã serão decisivas, embora só na hora se tire todas as dúvidas da verdadeira dimensão do evento!



esta a ficar muito complicada esta situação!


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Já agora, para termo de comparação aqui fica a carta de superficie do grande ciclone de 15 fevereiro 1941:






a origem desta depressão que cavou junto às nossas costas foi mais na região dos Açores.. avançou à nossa latitude e cavou ...não foi tão tropical como esta modelada agora...


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

ajudem-me a ler este gráfico.
se a proximidade das linhas indica um desnivel mais abrupto, então, posso concluir que os piores ventos serão, de acordo com este gráfico em particular, na zona do vale do tejo...certo??

EDIT: aliás o gráfico do jorge_scp


----------



## godzila (24 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

etá mesmo a ficr complicado


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

Este cenário que o GFS volta a repetir e repetir é sem duvida o cenário mais grave para Portugal é uma tempestade sem duvida muito preocupante e falta pouco para ter de se alertar toda a gente que se possa...se amanha o GFS mantiver até a noite este cenário então temos mesmo um problema grave


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

godzila disse:


> etá mesmo a ficr complicado




Sem alarmismos, temos que começar a ponderar que uma realidade extrema poderá acontecer! Sem alarmismos! 72h ainda não saimos da linha da confortabilidade! Mas admito... Começa a ser run's e modelos com sintonia a mais!


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

jotasetubal disse:


> ajudem-me a ler este gráfico.
> se a proximidade das linhas indica um desnivel mais abrupto, então, posso concluir que os piores ventos serão, de acordo com este gráfico em particular, na zona do vale do tejo...certo??
> 
> EDIT: aliás o gráfico do jorge_scp



desculpem repetir a pergunta, mas estou mesmo curioso e tinha medo que ficasse esquecida na pagina anterior


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

jotasetubal disse:


> desculpem repetir a pergunta, mas estou mesmo curioso e tinha medo que ficasse esquecida na pagina anterior



A velocidade do vento vai ser maior onde as isobaras estiverem mais juntas pelo mapa do GFS parece ser mais  no quadrante  S  e SE  da depressão...


----------



## rodrigom (24 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Alguem me pode explicar o que pode acontecer de facto se isto se mantiver?


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Ao fim de já alguns dias modelados sem alterações significativas, penso que podemos dar este acontecimento como certo.

Impressionante a temperaturas a 850 hPa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

jotasetubal disse:


> desculpem repetir a pergunta, mas estou mesmo curioso e tinha medo que ficasse esquecida na pagina anterior



Quanto maior o gradiente de pressão, maior a intensidade do vento. Assim, as zonas com maior proximidade entre as isóbaras terão mais condições para ter ventos fortes, porém não são esses os únicos factores a ter em conta. Seria um evento muito severo em todo o país, de sul a norte, em termos de vento, embora claro, com intensidades diferentes em cada zona, que provavelmente só na altura se irá saber!


----------



## icewoman (24 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Fantkboy disse:


> Sem alarmismos, temos que começar a ponderar que uma realidade extrema poderá acontecer! Sem alarmismos! 72h ainda não saimos da linha da confortabilidade! Mas admito... Começa a ser run's e modelos com sintonia a mais!




Boa noite


a situação será mais gravosa para a madeira ou o continente?


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> 
> a situação será mais gravosa para a madeira ou o continente?



Na Madeira o problema príncipal poderá ser o volume de precipitação e no Continente a velocidade do vento.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Corri agora e atenção o RUN de alta resolução e colocando mais o menos na região do Porto retirei a seguinte meteograma


----------



## icewoman (24 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Knyght disse:


> Corri agora e atenção o RUN de alta resolução e colocando mais o menos na região do Porto retirei a seguinte meteograma




desculpa , mas podes explicar o gráfico?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Vejam o cavamento em Caminha, -40hPa em pouco mais de 24 horas chegando aos 970,7hpa...isto está a feio.

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=CAMINHA

Acho que a situação justifica, desde já, um seguimento especial.


----------



## RMira (24 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Um cenário destes seria bastante grave em termos de precipitação na Madeira e na *Fortíssima* intensidade do vento (entre 8 e 10 na escala de Beaufort) em Portugal!






Fonte: Meteociel

Tratar-se-ia de uma Ciclogénese Explosiva dado o extremo cavamento do núcleo!

Sem alarmismos no entanto...uma situação muito importante de acompanhar de bastante perto...


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

O gráfico é relativo ao Porto é de alta resolução. Quanto a Madeira as previsões afastaram ainda mais para noroeste o centro de baixa pressão. Vai chover sim mas para já pouco.
Cumprimento


----------



## rodrigom (24 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

rodrigom disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar o que pode acontecer de facto se isto se mantiver?



ajuda


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> 
> a situação será mais gravosa para a madeira ou o continente?




Boa Noite! Em termos de precipitação *conforme está modelado nesta ultima run (18z)* para a madeira temos isto! 








O grosso da precipitação, não atingirá a madeira, mas mesmo assim é uma situação, a manter se, que será algo preocupante visto que a situação da saturação de terrenos e caudais de rios não estarem muito famosas devido ao ultimo evento!

Em relação ao vento, isso sim... Conforme está *modelado nesta run (18z)*







A imagem dispensa palavras! 

O continente (conforme está modelado nesta run) terá uma situação mais ou menos parecida com a madeira! Precipitação moderada (mais no norte e centro) podendo haver alguma convectividade mais extrema trazendo chuva moderada / forte!  Vento soprará forte a muito forte atingindo mais o litoral do pais!

Lembro que ainda falta algumas horas! E esperemos que atenue até lá...


----------



## Redfish (24 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

Boa Noite.

Vamos esperar pelas proximas saidas mas tudo indica que iremos ter um Sabado preocupante principalmente em termos de vento .

Com a saturação dos solos e se estes modelos se confirmarem irá certamente ocorrer quedas de arvores e estruturas que não ofereçam a solidez necessaria.
O certo é que nós não estamos "habituados" a isto.

Tb a agitação maritima deverá entrar mt forte e causar danos.


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Vou relembrar a todos novamente, atenção que Sábado as marés serão vivas ou seja serão marés muito grandes que vazam muito e enchem muito, e a maré cheia será durante a tarde


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

Redfish disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> Vamos esperar pelas proximas saidas mas tudo indica que iremos ter um Sabado preocupante principalmente em termos de vento .
> 
> ...



Dentro dessa linha de pensamento podemos pensar no que irá acontecer à rede eléctrica e nas telecomunicações. Bem sabemos que muitos dos apoios da rede aérea estão inclinados pela saturação dos solos e que a reparação não foi já feita devido à instabilidade do tempo. Também se sabe onde ficam os repetidores de TV e Rádio aqui no Algarve (nos pontos mais altos). Não sei o que irá acontecer lá no alto da Fóia com o vendaval que se prevê...


----------



## HBene (24 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Nuno disse:


> Vou relembrar a todos novamente, atenção que Sábado as marés serão vivas ou seja serão marés muito grandes que vazam muito e enchem muito, e a maré cheia será durante a tarde



Sim, isso poderá ser realmente preocupante em algumas zonas do país


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Apresentação do tempo exemplar....

http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=9602&corte=2010-02-24&hora=20:43:27&canle=tvg1#


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Um temporal de vento não tem que ser dramático se as pessoas estiverem prevenidas para ele e actuarem em conformidade. Não é nenhum furacão que destrua casas, nada disso, pode ser um temporal de vento em que as pessoas se devem resguardar nas suas casas em segurança, devem evitar andar na rua ou na estrada, devem ter cuidado com árvores, postes, objectos que voem ou que caiam das redondezas, fugir a sete pés de gruas e andaimes, estaleiros de obras com chapas e coisas desse género. Devem também cuidar de que nada nas suas propriedades afecte os outros. Um temporal como o modelado pode danificar alguns telhados, pode fazer cair árvores, postes, muitos de nós poderemos até ficar temporariamente sem electricidade e comunicações e estarmos prevenidos para essa possibilidade, avisar a família de que isso pode acontecer e que não há drama por isso, apenas problemas de comunicações, etc,etc.

Mas não tem que ser grave se as pessoas se prevenirem convenientemente para ele. Vamos com calma prevenida, ainda existe alguma incerteza nos modelos, alterar uns 100 ou 200km no trajecto da depressão é peanuts para um modelo a esta distância e que na prática significa enormes diferenças nos efeitos para nós. Continuemos a seguir atentamente as evoluções dos mesmos e as previsões e avisos das entidades oficiais, IM e Protecção Civil.


----------



## jonhfx (24 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

Boa Noite
Não sou expert neste assunto, o que sei aprendi aqui.
Mas acho que deveria de haver contenção nestas interpretações dos Modelos.
À muitas pessoas que como eu, são da Madeira, e já estão um pouco traumatizadas com o que se passou e vendo o que aqui se diz vão ficando cada vez mais assustadas!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Minho disse:


> Apresentação do tempo exemplar....
> 
> http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=9602&corte=2010-02-24&hora=20:43:27&canle=tvg1#



Boa noite Caro Amigo Minhoto,

De facto essa apresentação da TVG é exemplar e resuma perfeitamente as hipóteses da formação duma ciglogénese explosiva com um evento igual ou até  pior que o KLAUS. 

Cmps.


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

alex vieria disse:


> Meus caros, aqui na Madeira (estreito de Câmara de Lobos) esta muito vento e nevoeiro muito fechado, chuva fraca de vez em quando!!!
> 
> 
> Peço a vossa ajuda, na sexta feira depois de sair o run das 12z, gostaria que alguem que fosse muito esperto na analise, pode enviar-me a vossa analise, porque a presidente do conselho executivo da escola, dize-me que para sexta feira eu dar-lhe a informação da confirmação do possivel agravamento, para ela suspender as aulas. Tenho essa responsabilidade coisa que não desejo de ter. Ela sabe que sou amador nesta area da metereologia, e me delegou essa responsabilidade. Lhe dize que não se preocupe-se que não vai ser nada igual como no ultimo sabado. Mas as pessoas andam com sentimentos a flor da pele, devido aos boatos do metereologista Azevedo, aqui corre os boatos que é impressionante. Já lhe dize que não se preocupem, que não vai ser tão grave como o outro.



O Anthimio de Azevedo sabe mais de meteorologia, provavelmente, que todos nós juntos. Ele prevê que a Madeira possa ser afectada por precipitações fortes, ao contrário da maioria dos modelos. É uma opinião a ter em conta, se calhar mais credível que os modelos.
Mas, defendendo ele a hipótese esmagadoramente minoritária nos modelos, deveria ter mais cuidado nos comentários públicos que faz. As autoridades de protecção cívil estão neste momento a gerir, não só as previsões meteorológicas, mas também uma situação complicada de alarme social, cheia de boatos e falsas notícias que geram pânico. Acho que agiu mal ao fazer uma previsão tão arrojada e pessimista a tão largo prazo e manifestou uma falta de respeito para com os seus colegas do IM, esses sim responsáveis pelos avisos à população.

Quanto ao evento em si, quem está atento ao forum, já reparou que na secção de eventos meteorológicos, o tópico referente à depressão de 1941 tem estado a ser muito visitado. A situação sinóptica prevista é parecida àquela que está representada nas cartas da altura. Cartas essas que não representam o que se passou, o centro da depressão está com 964 mb na carta mais desfavorável, representando o mmento em que a depressão fez landfall na Galiza. Ora em Portugal continental registaram-se pressões atmosféricas na ordem dos 935 mb. 
De resto o percurso da depressão foi em tudo semelhante ao que está previsto nesta ocasião. Foi registada a sul dos Açores, deslocou-se para leste, quando se aproximou da Madeira inflectiu para NNE, rasou a costa portuguesa e entrou pela Galiza, seguindo posteriormente para a Europa via Golfo da Biscaia. Geopotenciais, temperaturas em diversos níveis, não foram registados em 1941, por isso é difícil estabelecer mais paralelismos.

O que vai realmente acontecer é imprevisível. Não será a run das 12z de sexta, nem nenhuma outra seguinte, que nós vamos poder considerar aquela que vai acertar com exactidão no que se passará. Pode acertar, mas eventos destes são totalmente imprevisíveis. Exceptuando as maluquices das runs das 18z (esta última mete vento médio de 97 km/h em Sintra), a previsão dos modelos, na minha opinião, já não vai sair do intervalo compreendido entre os 65 km/h previstos pelo ECM e os 90 km/h previstos pelas runs com sondagens do GFS, no litoral oeste. Isto porque em tods os modelos, a distância à costa tem sido proporcional ao cavamento, quanto mais longe mais cavada, logo as velocidades dos ventos não mudam muito. O que de facto acontecer,  ciclogéneses secundárias ou cavamento superior ou inferior ao previsto, saberemos quando acontecer.

É impressionante, é possível que a iso +20 entre na península em Fevereiro. No cantábrico poderá acontecer um dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais espectaculares, uma galerna, originada pela diminuição da temperatura dos +12 para 0 a 850 hpa, em cerca de 6 horas.

Depois desta depressão, parece-me que os amigos do frio vão ter assunto para discutir. Lá para domingo...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

Vince disse:


> Um grande temporal de vento não tem que ser dramático se as pessoas estiverem prevenidas para ele e actuarem em conformidade. Não é nenhum furacão que destrua casas, nada disso, pode ser um temporal de vento em que as pessoas se devem resguardar nas suas casas em segurança, devem evitar andar na rua ou na estrada, devem ter cuidado com árvores, postes, objectos que voem ou que caiam das redondezas, fugir a sete pés de gruas e andaimes, estaleiros de obras com chapas e coisas desse género. Devem também cuidar de que nada nas suas propriedades afecte os outros. Um temporal como o modelado pode danificar alguns telhados, pode fazer cair árvores, postes, muitos de nós poderemos até ficar temporariamente sem electricidade e comunicações e estarmos prevenidos para essa possibilidade, avisar a família de que isso pode acontecer e que não há drama por isso, apenas problemas de comunicações, etc,etc.
> 
> Mas não tem que ser grave se as pessoas se prevenirem convenientemente para ele. Vamos com calma prevenida, ainda existe alguma incerteza nos modelos, alterar uns 100 ou 200km no trajecto da depressão é peanuts para um modelo a esta distância e que na prática significa enormes diferenças nos efeitos para nós. Continuemos a seguir atentamente as evoluções dos mesmos e as previsões e avisos das entidades oficiais, IM e Protecção Civil.



100% de acordo. A incúria humana, no imediato e ao longo do tempo (mau planeamento do território, falta de tradição em lidar com este tipo de eventos, etc.), agravam sempre as consequências destes temporais.

Apenas uma curiosidade...apesar de estarmos ainda ao nível das previsões e ainda muita coisa poder mudar, este evento tem potencial para poder ser comparável ao ciclone de 1941? Ou, mesmo que se verifique o pior cenário, ficará muito aquém desse evento histórico?


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite
> Não sou expert neste assunto, o que sei aprendi aqui.
> Mas acho que deveria de haver contenção nestas interpretações dos Modelos.
> À muitas pessoas que como eu, são da Madeira, e já estão um pouco traumatizadas com o que se passou e vendo o que aqui se diz vão ficando cada vez mais assustadas!



Boa noite.
Tudo bem, mas também não podemos "atirar areia para os olhos" das pessoas, não podemos tapar os olhos! As previsões estão lá, temos que prever todos os cenarios possiveis, temos que debater todas as possibilidades e temos que alertar se assim for necessário! Se as coisas vão acontecer não podemos dizer que não vão acontecer isso sim não era correcto! Mas nao discordo que certas vezes se exagere um bocado, mas penso que isso já tem a ver com a 'paixão/ansiedade meteorologica".


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

O ciclone de 1941, como o David referiu, está a ser objecto de curiosidade de muitos de nós. Porque isto é uma novidade, nunca nenhum de nós viu tal cenário nos modelos, e face a alguma irrealidade procuramos alguma lógica no meio disto tudo, ou seja, se é de facto possível uma depressão não tropical cavar assim nesta latitude. Não é nada fácil a atmosfera de forma baroclínica empreender tal tarefa naquele local, daí algum cepticismo, e daí tentarmos ver se no passado foi possível e a única coisa que se encontra é mesmo 1941. 
Mas a reanálise de 1941 de facto tem bastantes semelhanças, mas por outro lado tudo indica que essa depressão foi mais potente do que aparece na reanálise (o que é normalíssimo), existe um registo mínimo de 937hPa, que sempre foi um valor que me intrigou desde há uns anos.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (25 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

Olá a todos. Tal como alguns utilizadores deste forum, os meus conhecimentos meteorologicos são escassos, e nos últimos meses já aprendi bastante com todos vocês... 
Gostava apenas que alguém, com conhecimentos suficientes, me explica-se se se pode relacionar este próximo evento de Sábado com o evento "Klaus" que atingiu Portugal a cerca de 1 ano.
Pode-se comparar estes dois eventos e, por exemplo, afirmar que o do próximo Sábado seje mais forte que o "Klaus", ou vice-versa?


----------



## djmiguel (25 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

pedroesteves disse:


> Olá a todos. Tal como alguns utilizadores deste forum, os meus conhecimentos meteorologicos são escassos, e nos últimos meses já aprendi bastante com todos vocês...
> Gostava apenas que alguém, com conhecimentos suficientes, me explica-se se se pode relacionar este próximo evento de Sábado com o evento "Klaus" que atingiu Portugal a cerca de 1 ano.
> Pode-se comparar estes dois eventos e, por exemplo, afirmar que o do próximo Sábado seje mais forte que o "Klaus", ou vice-versa?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

pedroesteves disse:


> Olá a todos. Tal como alguns utilizadores deste forum, os meus conhecimentos meteorologicos são escassos, e nos últimos meses já aprendi bastante com todos vocês...
> Gostava apenas que alguém, com conhecimentos suficientes, me explica-se se se pode relacionar este próximo evento de Sábado com o evento "Klaus" que atingiu Portugal a cerca de 1 ano.
> Pode-se comparar estes dois eventos e, por exemplo, afirmar que o do próximo Sábado seje mais forte que o "Klaus", ou vice-versa?



O Klaus não passou em Portugal, afectou pouco o país, o seu centro passou no mar cantábrico. Poderá ser parecido, mas é muito difícil de prever com exactidão.


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite
> Não sou expert neste assunto, o que sei aprendi aqui.
> Mas acho que deveria de haver contenção nestas interpretações dos Modelos.
> À muitas pessoas que como eu, são da Madeira, e já estão um pouco traumatizadas com o que se passou e vendo o que aqui se diz vão ficando cada vez mais assustadas!



Olá

Sobre a Madeira, os modelos *hoje* (pode mudar) não mostram a mancha de precipitação mais activa na Madeira. O GFS desde há bastante tempo que a passa a norte, o ECM que antes passava uma tangente à Madeira também tem a mesma a norte. o Hirlam idem.

*GFS*







*ECM*






*HIRLAM*







Quer isto dizer que se deve estar descansado ? *Não, nunca*, obviamente os modelos podem mudar para um lado ou para outro, agravar ou desagravar, previsões são sempre incertas. Até porque a perturbação vai mesmo em direcção à Madeira mas rondando um pouco antes para nordeste. Mas nesta altura não há nada nos modelos que aponte para que a mancha mais activa passe na Madeira. Isto é um facto. Mas há que estar atento, pois modelos são modelos, mudam e a atmosfera é que manda. 

E estou até muito agradecido que aqui no fórum a grande maioria das pessoas tem sido cautelosa e responsável como se exige nesta situação, ao contrário de algumas notícias que temos lido por aí, que roçam alguma irresponsabilidade.


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

os modelos apontam ja para outra depressao a partir  de quarta feira..!? oh meu deus...

Bem mas ate la muda muita coisa...

O mais grave desta recente depressao vai ser o vento que vai ser mesmo muito forte, precipitação parece-me que nao vai ser muita..


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

Pelos vistos tou a ver que o Grupo Oriental dos Açores tb vai sofrer de raspão os efeitos dessa mesma depressão.. por isso que eles dão para aqui aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas para Sábado.

Oxalá que ela se desvie daqui e que vá mais para norte...


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

Eu acho que está tudo ainda em aberto.

Esta depressão pode vir a ser semelhante aos temporais do Natal passado, ou mesmo a uma forte tempestade como o Klaus (2009) com chuva forte e ventos muito fortes (100-150kmh). Pode existir até a probabilidade, embora pequena, de rivalizar com a tempestade de Fevereiro de 1941.

A boa notícia é que provavelmente irá passar entre os Açores e a Madeira e, portanto, poupa estragos maiores. Portugal continental é que provavelmente terá cheias e alguns estragos devido ao vento. No entanto, ainda não se sabe se a tempestade vai afectar mais o centro, o norte, ou a Galiza.

O que é de destacar, é que esta tempestade coincide com a lua cheia, e portanto a maré alta será muito elevada. A soma de vários factores pode levar a *inundações algo intensas no litoral*:

- Vento e ondulação muito fortes de sudoeste 
- Cavamento 970mb (subida de 40cm do nível do mar)
- Proximidade à lua cheia: causa marés vivas
- Proximidade do equinócio: marés vivas de amplitude máxima

Podem ver uma lista das tempestades de Inverno na Europa em http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_windstorm


----------



## Zapiao (25 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

Pessoal estou colado ao pc a ver este MAGNIFICO forum a seguir cuidadosamente o q se vai passar no sabado. Gostava q me explicassem pq razao este evento será tao agressivo sendo d origem tropical?


----------



## TempMADInfo (25 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

Olá a todos, 
O meu nome é Fernando Fonseca e sou um dos responsáveis pelo site *TempMADInfo* que tem estado, desde o passado Sábado, a disponibilizar informação sobre os eventos na Madeira, bem como a ajudar familiares a localizar pessoas na ilha. 

Em termos de meteorologia nem um _noob_ sou, pelo que peço perdão.

Li as últimas páginas deste tópico com um misto de respeito e ansiedade, que penso que é sentida por muitos, especialmente por aqueles que estão na Madeira e gostaria de vos perguntar, na vossa opinião e em termos de leigo o que podemos esperar. 

Toda a informação que me/nos puderem dar é extremamente valiosa nas próximas horas. 

Obrigado, 
Fernando Fonseca (TempMADInfo)


----------



## alex vieria (25 Fev 2010 às 01:49)

Boa noite, meus caros, actualmente se sente alguma intensidade do vento aqui junto ao litoral da Ilha da Madeira. Acreditem meus caros do fórum, aqui a psicoses colectiva é demais, parece a psicoses do povo americano na altura do após Word Trade Center, as pessoas andam desconfiadas, as pessoas se passam olhando muito para as montanhas, acredito que os solos estão extremadamente saturados e muitas partes das serras estão com brechas, com potencialidades de haver derrocadas, é difícil tirar-lhes essa ideia de que não vai ter a mesma magnitude do outro fenómeno. Eles pensam que deus castiga a Ilha. Eu já acumulei em 24 dias do que vai de Fevreiro 341,2mm é impressionante!!! 

Mas é bom que a população esteja de alerta, desta vez não vamos ser apanhados desprevenidos, tendo uma confirmação mais certa e definida, todo farei para alertar o mais que posso, eu não vou agir, para especular, primeiro para fazer isso tenho que ter uma certeza de 90%, com a vossa ajuda. Talvez este fenómeno só nos arranhe a nível de precipitação, o meu único receio é só o vento, muitos detritos estão soltos nas serras, mas com ajuda de deus nada se passara, Tenho fé que os modelos falhem. Força meus caros!!! O sol quando sai brilha para todos, ninguém é posto de lado!!!


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

Confirmada chuva moderada na Madrugada de Sexta, tou é muito preocupado com a reposição de valores da madrugada de sábado que a Run WRF 9km24.02.2010 18 UTC aponta para estando de Sul chuva forte pois a neblusidade baixa e média é a roçar os 98% logo ao embater na montanha 

Está Run saí-o as 01h49 e é do modelo de alta resolução.


----------



## icewoman (25 Fev 2010 às 02:11)

Knyght disse:


> Confirmada chuva moderada na Madrugada de Sexta, tou é muito preocupado com a reposição de valores da madrugada de sábado que a Run WRF 9km24.02.2010 18 UTC aponta para estando de Sul chuva forte pois a neblusidade baixa e média é a roçar os 98% logo ao embater na montanha
> 
> Está Run saí-o as 01h49 e é do modelo de alta resolução.



podes explicar melhor? desculpe


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 02:17)

A Madeira com nebulosidade baixa por efeito da retenção da cordilheira montanhosa faz que a precipitação aumente...


----------



## alex vieria (25 Fev 2010 às 02:24)

Na sexta acredito a chuva moderada, mas deus não quero acreditar a possibilidade de sábado, creio que os próximos run´s de amanha serão mais esclarecedores!!! Tenho receio que a temperatura do mar aqui esteja por volta dos 19,5ºC  e esta acima de 2ºC para esta época. Pode ser um motor que desencadeia e alimente o fenómeno, o vento, o mas provável seja de SSW, e a condensação seja feita, e as nuvens já desenvolvidas poderam bater em cheio sobre o maciço central, provocando chuvas de comportamento orográficas é o meu único receio. Mas acredito e tenho fé que as células mais activas só arranhem a Ilha, ou seja por tangente!!!


----------



## Chingula (25 Fev 2010 às 02:26)

O parâmetro quantidade da precipitação é muito dificil de prever.
Devemos considerar a perturbação em desenvolvimento (que atingirá o máximo desenvolvimento a oeste do Continente) e o facto de a Madeira ficar sob a acção de uma massa de ar quente e húmido (portanto com elevado conteúdo de água precipitável). Outro factor, muito determinante, será a forma como a orografia da ilha da Madeira interferirá nessa massa de ar.


----------



## rijo (25 Fev 2010 às 04:16)

Do dia 25 ao dia 27, segundo o modelo HIRLAM da AEMET




Para já (hoje) o modelo ECMWF do IM não indica grande precipitação:




O Correio da Manhã já diz que no sábado vem ai um ciclone.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Fev 2010 às 05:44)

Toda a Verdade sobre a Face Oculta da Tempestade de Vento do Próximo Sábado? 
Amanhã , já amanhã, sexta-feira, será  conhecida  e aqui revelada  em 1ª mão 
por quem sabe, depois da Pronúncia e do Parecer Final que será emitido pelo Senhor Procurador Geral dos Meteoros, hoje mesmo, quinta-feira.Esteja atento .


Sobre  o Plano que Silenciou  este Inverno o Anticiclone dos Açores perpetrado  pela Depressão da Islândia e Anticiclones Rivais, 
nada a acrescentar. Apenas que foi magistralmente  gizado.
Então não é  que  depois de sábado passado, depois do sábado que aí vem, depois de tanto já passado, ainda não se vislumbra  bonança?


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 08:12)

Bons dias, 

segundo os Espanhois no site :http://www.crtvg.es/


*As previsións apuntan á chegada dunha borrasca profundísima de características similares ao Klaus o sábado á tarde
24/02/2010  - 20:43*


Video: http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=9602&corte=2010-02-24&hora=20:43:27&canle=tvg1#


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Fev 2010 às 08:25)

Nestas ultimas runs! Mais do mesmo!!! A depressão aproximar se bastante da costa e entrar pela a galicia a dentro! Onde é que isto irá parar!


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 08:54)

Tenho receio destes RUN normalmente o CMC é um modelo 4D, isto é, o valor orografia também é calculado.
_Cartas para Sabado às 00h_


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

Não entendo, porque razão nesta altura, vendo a previsão de ventos muito fortes tornar-se cada vez mais uma certeza, não há avisos ou alertas oficiais? será normal? ou só de véspera? ou ainda há muita incerteza?


----------



## icewoman (25 Fev 2010 às 09:21)

Knyght disse:


> Tenho receio destes RUN normalmente o CMC é um modelo 4D, isto é, o valor orografia também é calculado.
> _Cartas para Sabado às 00h_




bom dia,

a percipitação não irá passar ao largo da Madeira, no mar?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Fev 2010 às 09:31)

sunny disse:


> Não entendo, porque razão nesta altura, vendo a previsão de ventos muito fortes tornar-se cada vez mais uma certeza, não há avisos ou alertas oficiais? será normal? ou só de véspera? ou ainda há muita incerteza?



Por muito intensa que seja a tempestade ainda é cedo para colocar avisos.

Olhando para os modelos no território do continente, as regiões que poderão ser mais afectadas serão as dos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto, Isto a nível de precipitação e vento...
Mas em todo o Litoral norte e centro até Sines, o vento e a agitação marítima serão os principais problemas.
Estou impressionado com o vento médio mostrado pelos modelos que no Litoral e terras altas estará entre os 40 e os 70 Km/hora. As rajadas poderão chegar aos 120 Km/h no litoral e 130-140 Km/h nas terras altas.
Em relação à pressão vamos ter valores na ordem dos 970 a 975 mb na região do Alto Minho enquanto que em Lisboa a isobara de influencia será a dos 990-995 mb.

O Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo serão as regiões menos afectadas.

Em relação a Madeira... espero que passe de raspão!


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 09:35)

icewoman disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> a percipitação não irá passar ao largo da Madeira, no mar?



É isso que os modelos mostram, e ainda bem. Mas na realidade ainda não se está a salvo que essa mancha de forte precipitação não altere a sua trajectória e passe pela Madeira. Como já foi dito, por vezes os modelos erram e a precipitação é um dos parâmetros mais complicados. É preciso ter em conta também a orografia da ilha.

Isto não é para alarmar ninguém, é só para avisar que não se pode ficar descansado e deve-se continuar a acompanhar. Volto a notar, que NÃO está prevista precipitação muito forte na Madeira, e na minha opinião, é muito difícil voltar a acontecer um fenómeno com proporções semelhantes ao da semana passada!


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por muito intensa que seja a tempestade ainda é cedo para colocar avisos.
> 
> Olhando para os modelos no território do continente, as regiões que poderão ser mais afectadas serão as dos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto, Isto a nível de precipitação e vento...
> Mas em todo o Litoral norte e centro até Sines, o vento e a agitação marítima serão os principais problemas.
> ...



Concordo com tudo, menos quando dizes que o Algarve vai ser a região menos afectada. Neste momento, o GFS é muito severo para o Algarve, tanto como para o litoral centro, e é preciso lembrar que o Algarve tem uma costa que ultimamente tem vindo a dar bastantes problemas de avanços no mar... A única coisa que o GFS mostra que o Algarve terá a menos que o Norte é chuva...


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

Olá bom dia a todos,
(Um obrigado desde já pela recepção  )

Queria só dizer-vos que ao acompanhar a vossa dedicação ao fenómeno que irá passar aqui pelo nosso continente, resta-me corroborar aquilo que já foi dito.

Para já, nada oficial, alertas laranjas e amarelos, duas ocorrências activas em Santarém - neve e na Guarda - cheia, sendo que foi activado o plano especial de cheias na bacia do Tejo.

Infelizmente os alertas com mais de 24h acarretam uma responsabilidade bastante acrescida. Como tal, e por aqui mantem-se a costa em alerta laranja sem alarmismos porque somos um povo de mar e marés vivas são comuns.
Claro que se juntar o vento que hoje se faz sentir, temos as barras fechadas.

Eu com os meus 50kgs  posso dizer que andei a "dançar" a caminho da estação do comboio.(quem é da zona de queluz, conhece a rua do Super80). Sente-se um ar abafado e nada frio e isso deixa-me de pé atrás. O céu cinzento e bem escuro em algumas zonas adivinham a chuva. Foi uma noite muito ventosa pelos meus lados. 

Bom, esperemos que tudo saia a tempo e que as informações sejam correctas.

Cumps a todos.


----------



## Jocru (25 Fev 2010 às 09:50)

Bom, parece que esta RUN já tira novamente um pouco a severidade da depressão mas parece um pouco mais chegada ao continente....


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 09:57)

Jocru disse:


> Bom, parece que esta RUN já tira novamente um pouco a severidade da depressão mas parece um pouco mais chegada ao continente....



Pois eu acho que piorou, mas deixa sair os diagramas meteopt para verificar isso.
A depressão faz landfall na região do Douro, e isso pode ser chato. Não estão previstos ventos nos modelos a menor escala, mas a acontecer alguma surpresa desagradável é aí.
Mesmo assim, acho que foi uma run dissidente, se houver landfall deverá ser na Galiza.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por muito intensa que seja a tempestade ainda é cedo para colocar avisos.
> 
> Olhando para os modelos no território do continente, as regiões que poderão ser mais afectadas serão as dos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto, Isto a nível de precipitação e vento...
> Mas em todo o Litoral norte e centro até Sines, o vento e a agitação marítima serão os principais problemas.
> ...



Tens de rever melhor essa previsão!! O GFS está cada vez a colocar o centro mais perto de Lisboa e a entrar em terra até mesmo no Norte nesse caso as zonas mais afectadas pelo vento ciclónico serão as do Litoral Centro e Sul..uma palavra para o IM vergonha!!!!!!! na véspera é muito tarde!! só pedia ao IM não tenham papas na língua por causa do que aconteceu na Madeira ainda estar fresco na memoria de todos os Portugueses a situação é grave e tem de ser lidada como tal!! Vir hoje para a TV falar que o vento vai ser muito forte Sábado é o mesmo que estarem calados   ventos de 100km/h no Litoral??ha ha não brinquem comigo no mínimo 120km/h no Litoral Centro e SUL!! mas acredito que seja mais


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 10:03)

Nesta run, a depressão aparece menos cavada, mas entra em terra na zona do Douro. É uma tendência preocupante esta de a colocar cada vez mais junto de terra... vou esperar pelo output de texto desta saída para tentar compreender melhor as diferenças em relação à run anterior, se as condições serão mais ou menos severas. Creio que a aproximação de terra compensou o descavamento e o valores do vento serão próximos ás runs anteriores.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Também penso que o landfall deverá ser a Oeste da Galiza...se for aqui na zona do Douro Litoral como mostra esta última run GFS podemos ter problemas relacionados com fenómenos severos locais e chuvas muito fortes..segundo este modelo o centro da depressão continua muito chegado à nossa costa...


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Esta run  mete o centro depressionário mais perto da costa mas diminuiu a intensidade do vento, atenção mesmo assim as zonas do litoral centro e sul, confio no IM e espero que faça o seu trabalho pois a descritiva que tem actualmente no site não traduz em nada o que pode acontecer.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

Eu acho é que com esta saida ganhei alguma esperança que a depressão não seja tão severa...
Os ventos médios não vão ser tão fortes, nem a pressão vai ser tão baixa...

Vão ver que se vai tratar de uma depressão normal para esta latitude


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

boas
como já referi, preocupa-me o facto de serem as saidas mais faliveis a amenizar a depressão..eu acho possivel, dado o actual cenario, uma intensificação adicional do sistema modelada logo na 6f ou pior, já no sabado sem aviso previo
há que prestar muita atenção ao comportamento dela no sat. desde já e proceder a um nowcast intensivo pois apesar de não sermos uma entidade oficial temos, no fundo, conhecimentos e meios para acautelar as pessoas


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2010 às 10:19)

stormy disse:


> boas
> como já referi, preocupa-me o facto de serem as saidas mais faliveis a amenizar a depressão..eu acho possivel, dado o actual cenario, uma intensificação adicional do sistema modelada logo na 6f ou pior, já no sabado sem aviso previo
> há que prestar muita atenção ao comportamento dela no sat. desde já e proceder a um nowcast intensivo pois apesar de não sermos uma entidade oficial temos, no fundo, conhecimentos e meios para acautelar as pessoas



Subscrevo totalmente. 

Esta depressão, mesmo estando como está agora mostrada nesta última run do GFS, pode vir a causar estragos e problemas mesmo assim.

E há que prestar também atenção aos modelos, a situação pode ser novamente agravada nas próximas RUN's.


----------



## godzila (25 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Na tvi está um dos nossos “gurus”  antimio de azevedo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Fev 2010 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Pronto, começa a irresponsabilidade:

25 Fevereiro 2010 - 00h30 

Mau Tempo
Ciclone a caminho de Portugal
Formação de sucessivas depressões apontam para um cenário de chuvas fortes e rajadas até 130 km/hora.

Saiba mais na edição em papel do jornal 'Correio da Manhã'.


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Pronto, começa a irresponsabilidade:
> 
> 25 Fevereiro 2010 - 00h30
> 
> ...



Penso que o termo mais correcto é: depressão extratropical. 

Mas também este tópico não é para discutir isso.

---

Estive a ver a previsão descritiva do IM para sábado e acho que os valores lá apresentados não estão correctos.


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

Assusta-me é cada vez mais ter a consciência de que o IM anda a dormir.
Sinceramente numa altura destas (e para acabar com as notícias de manchete) poderia haver um aviso de situação meteorológica adversa.

No entanto, creio que após a noticia de hoje no CM veremos nos telejornais já alguma coisa sobre o assunto.

Estou sinceramente tentada a contactar o IM e a perguntar o que pensam fazer de tudo isto. É que é lamentável assistir a tudo isto de bancada e saber que em caso de realmente se vir a concretizar, lá teremos a famosa frase "I told you so..."


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pronto, começa a irresponsabilidade:
> 
> ...




Se é por causa do "ciclone" nada tem de mal, uma depressão é um ciclone. Neste caso é um ciclone ou depressão extra-tropical. Errado é quando chamam por exemplo ciclone a um Tornado ou chamarem ciclone tropical a um extra-tropical.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pronto, começa a irresponsabilidade:
> 
> ...



Realmente, o que não se faz/diz para terem vendas...cambada de irresponsáveis.... e depois a maneira como o dizem: *Formação de sucessivas depressões* apontam para um cenário de chuvas fortes e rajadas até 130 km/hora.

Saiba mais na edição em papel do jornal 'Correio da Manhã'.

enfim sem comentários...

a situação exige cautelas mas daí a dizerem com todas as letras que vem um ciclone a caminho de Portugal... é que para a maioria das pessoas o termo ciclone significa tempestade violenta....


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pronto, começa a irresponsabilidade:
> 
> ...



Atenção que a depressão ainda tem características de ciclone não só por causa da sua pressão baixa no interior mas também pelos ventos pelos menos o UKMO continua na sua 






O jet é que vem mesmo para cima de nós


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Tal como me parecia, a última run não amenizou os valores de velocidade do vento previstos. Apesar de ser menos cavada, a sua aproximação ao continente compensou, e a intensidade manteve-se. No fundo, foi isso que já alguns membros referiram ontem: caso a depressão se aproxime do continente esta não vai ser tão cavada; caso se afaste, cava mais. Isto resulta em cenários de parecida intensidade.

EDIT: Achei estranha a entrevista do Anthímio de Azevedo, ele refere a depressão de Sábado como vindo de Noroeste e afectando a Galiza e o Norte... a conclusão que se chegou no programa foi de que em Portugal apenas poderá haver problemas no Norte do país.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Relativamente aqui à zona do Algarve, parece-me que esta run aligeirou "um pouquinho" a intensidade do vento. Ontem a saida de texto do meteograma GFS para Lagoa, dava velocidades de vento na ordem dos 84km/h para Sábado às 12Z e às 15Z, enquanto que hoje baixou para 78km/h e 73km/h. Sei que esta diferença é minima, mas poderá indiciar uma tendência para a situação diminuir um pouco de intensidade.

De qualquer das formas, não deixa de ser uma situação preocupante e que requer toda a atenção, pois só se vai saber exactamente o que vai acontecer, quando a depressão chegar cá. O carácter imprevisível desta situação, podendo ocorrer um cavamento mais ou menos intenso que o esperado, e mais ou menos chegada ao Continente, com o local do landfall também ainda incerto, torna necessário que este evento seja acompanhado com toda a atenção.

Entretanto parece que a comunicação social já está a meter "a pata na poça", com títulos como "_Ciclone a caminho de Portugal_" no Correio da Manhã, que mais não faz que assustar a população. Ainda por cima referem nesse artigo (que mistura depressões com ciclones e com tornados - muito mal escrito mesmo!), que esse ciclone (que depois também chamam de depressão cavada) irá nascer em cima da Madeira, provocando vento e chuva muito forte lá!


----------



## granizus (25 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Assusta-me é cada vez mais ter a consciência de que o IM anda a dormir.
> Sinceramente numa altura destas (e para acabar com as notícias de manchete) poderia haver um aviso de situação meteorológica adversa.
> 
> No entanto, creio que após a noticia de hoje no CM veremos nos telejornais já alguma coisa sobre o assunto.
> ...



Penso que o IM só amanhã mudará algo em termos de avisos, estando a acompanhar a evolução e trajecto da depressão. Eles, pelas obrigações especiais que têm, estarão a tratar este assunto com pinças depois do que se passou na Madeira.
Pessoalmente julgo que não se trata de irresponsabilidade do IM, mas antes de precaução e amanhã (pelo menos em relação ao Continente) vão bem a tempo


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

O GFS das 18z tinha agravado, a saída das 00z desagravou e a das 06z ainda mais um pouco. Por exemplo para Cascais onde me tenho estado a orientar para esta zona passou de 100 (18z), para 88 (00z) e agora para 83km/h (06z). Desconfio que a próxima saída será idêntica à das 00z, aumentando um pouco.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

Para mim ventos acima de 100 km/h é um ciclone .... isto porque uma depressão muito cavada com ventos muitos fortes é um ciclone e sempre assim no Norte da Europa... 

Se fosse nos trópicos e devido ás caracteristicas próprias seria um Furação (>120 km/h)

A unica coisa mal na noticia é as chuvas muito fortes que passarão completamente ao lado em principio !!

EDIT: E que tal deixarem o nosso IM em paz e para alguns os avisos eram lançados uma semana antes ....

As coisas tem o seu tempo para serem lançados .... e a minha recomendação será mais ...

NÃO DEIXEM OS CARROS DEBAIXO DAS ARVORES !!!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Modelos da Universidade de Aveiro







20 m/s = 72 km/h
25 m/s = 90 km/h
30 m/s = 108 km/h


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

granizus disse:


> Penso que o IM só amanhã mudará algo em termos de avisos, estando a acompanhar a evolução e trajecto da depressão. Eles, pelas obrigações especiais que têm, estarão a tratar este assunto com pinças depois do que se passou na Madeira.
> Pessoalmente julgo que não se trata de irresponsabilidade do IM, mas antes de precaução e amanhã (pelo menos em relação ao Continente) vão bem a tempo



Olá,

Claro que sim eu entendo isso tudo perfeitamente. Eu falo em termos de contactarem ás entidades responsáveis tais como a ANPC para que estas condições sejam devidamente divulgadas pelos Comandos Distritais and so on and on. Entendes?

Mesmo que n seja oficial desde já para a população, seria obrigatório após o que aconteceu na Madeira, haver pelo menos um alerta off the record.


----------



## Chingula (25 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

granizus disse:


> Penso que o IM só amanhã mudará algo em termos de avisos, estando a acompanhar a evolução e trajecto da depressão. Eles, pelas obrigações especiais que têm, estarão a tratar este assunto com pinças depois do que se passou na Madeira.
> Pessoalmente julgo que não se trata de irresponsabilidade do IM, mas antes de precaução e amanhã (pelo menos em relação ao Continente) vão bem a tempo



A meteorologia tem uma missão específica, outras entidades terão, a jusante, de atempadamente tomar precauções adequadas aos cenários possíveis e previsíveis, para cada Região ou Cidade. Acredito que os "briefings" da Meteorologia para outras entidades, sejam constantes e concerteza que não serão para o Público em geral...até por indisponibilidade e impossibilidade física dos Técnicos...
Preocupa, em termos de Protecção Civil,  o vento e o estado do mar nas zonas costeiras.
Acho muito importante que sem alarmes desnecessários deve,  cada Instituição, actuar na sua área...


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Estamos a 48 horas (na Madeira um pouco menos) e penso que hoje já terá que haver alguns alertas à população porque a informação demora a circular.


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

Chingula disse:


> A meteorologia tem uma missão específica, outras entidades terão, a jusante, de atempadamente tomar precauções adequadas aos cenários possíveis e previsíveis, para cada Região ou Cidade. Acredito que os "briefings" da Meteorologia para outras entidades, sejam constantes e concerteza que não serão para o Público em geral...até por indisponibilidade e impossibilidade física dos Técnicos...
> Preocupa, em termos de Protecção Civil,  o vento e o estado do mar nas zonas costeiras.
> Acho muito importante que sem alarmes desnecessários deve,  cada Instituição, actuar na sua área...




Ora aí está.
Falo por conhecimento de causa, os briefings da meteorologia em nada antevêm esta situação. Apenas Chuva e vento forte.
Acho que tendo em conta que eles têm muito mais informação, já seria altura de haver uma maior clareza nas observações que transmitem ás outras entidades.

 Cumps a todos.


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Eu não sei se estou a ver bem isto, mas neste momento temos duas hipóteses mais prováveis:

1. A depressão passa ao largo, não faz landfall, e é cavada pelos modelos. Vento médio seguramente pelos 70 ou 80 km/h no litoral com rajadas um pouco superiores a 100 km/h;

2. A depressão faz landfall e os modelos não a cavam tanto. Vento médio *previsto* a rondar os 70 km/h no litoral centro e sul, e no norte, que é onde será o possível landfall, em valores quase normais, parecidos aos de hoje.

Eu, no meu ponto de vista, é muito melhor a 1ªopção. Como disse o Vince, é um dia de vento, amarrar tudo muito bem, não sair de casa durante umas 6h, e depois passou. O único risco seria uma eventual ciclogénese secundária, pouco provável, pelo menos em Portugal. 
A 2ª é jogar na lotaria. Se a coisa dá para o torto, e é provável que os modelos não modelem bem o que se passará perto do centro, os ventos poderão ser muito superiores aos 100 km/h, localmente, como aconteceu em Torres Vedras há 2 meses.

Mesmo o GME, que deverá estar errado, mas não cava absolutamente nada a depressão, é completamente dissidente, modela algo muito chato, parecido com a ciclogénese de 1997 no Alentejo.


----------



## RRguru (25 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Boas!
Caros companheiros de forum, isto é apenas um forum (por sinal muito interessante) que reune pessoas que têm o mesmo fascinio, a meteorologia.
No entanto parece que existem alguns que são sinaleiros da desgraça e à minima situação entendem que o IM e ANPC deve tomar determinadas atitudes. Cada um de nós, aqui no forum ou na nossa vida somos responsáveis pelo que dizemos e fazemos no entanto essa responsabilidade limita-se a nós próprios ou quanto muito a um número restrito de pessoas. Os responsáveis institucionais têm a responsabilidade subjacente de milhões de pessoas, e alguém acredita que se justificar eles não avisaram a população ?
É extremamente fácil vir aqui dizer que se devia fazer isto ou aquilo, no entanto quem está no "terreno" é que sabe pois tem considerávelmente mais informação que qualquer um de nós. Tenhamos calma!
Desculpem sair um pouco do tópico.


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2010 às 11:42)

boas, decidi enviar um email ao IM ao qual responderam imediatamente...

eles dizem que são alheios à notícia divulgada pelo correio da manhã

"De facto, encontra-se em deslocamento para o território Nacional uma depressão ou sistema de baixa pressão, a qual se pode também denominar por ciclone (da mesma forma que uma alta pressão se denomina por anticiclone), trazendo chuva e vento conforme se pode observar,* sendo uma situação típida de Inverno*."

fonte. IM


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

cardu disse:


> B] sendo uma situação típica de Inverno[/B]."



... na Islândia. Não percebo, sinceramente. Nem o excessivo alarmismo do CM, nem esta tranquilidade do IM. Uma coisa é não alertar com esta antecedência, nem alarmar, outra é dizer que é típico de inverno.


----------



## Extreme (25 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Olá bom dia!
Não sei se já terá havido algum comunicado oficial às entidades, nomeadamente às Câmaras Municipais e Juntas de Freguesia ou não (já para não falar na Protecção Civil), mas o que é verdade é que ontem andaram, durante toda a tarde, a cortar os ramos maiores e com maior perigo de cairem e causar danos, das árvores aqui na minha zona!
Coincidência ou não? Talvez!

Quanto à resposta do I.M. ao email enviado pelo colega aqui do fórum, bem, não creio que esta se trate de uma situação típica de Inverno, mas sim de algo mais severo e perigoso do que apenas um dia de mau tempo. No entanto acredito que ainda hoje reiteram a informação e que haverá comunicado oficial à população. Conter o pânico é o seu papel, e julgo estarem a tomar as atitudes certas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

cardu disse:


> boas, decidi enviar um email ao IM ao qual responderam imediatamente...
> 
> eles dizem que são alheios à notícia divulgada pelo correio da manhã
> 
> ...



Se isto se mantiver assim, creio que não vão considerar isto uma simples situação típica de Inverno! E espero mesmo que não, porque isso poderia levar a que nem sequer chegassem a avisar a população com alguma antecedência (caso isto se confirme na run das 12 ou das 18, acho que deveriam começar a preparar um aviso para esta noite). Mas eles é que são os profissionais, são eles que têm melhores conhecimentos e meios, por isso...


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 11:51)

cardu disse:


> boas, decidi enviar um email ao IM ao qual responderam imediatamente...
> 
> eles dizem que são alheios à notícia divulgada pelo correio da manhã
> 
> ...



Não sei se será uma situação assim tão "típica de inverno"...todos sabemos que o normal das depressões  de inverno à nossa latitude é virem de Oeste ou NW e não uma depressão de origem tropical com cavamento junto á nossa costa... e a vir de SW.. pode acontecer algumas vezes mas não é muito frequente , agora se os seus efeitos serão típicos de um dia de inverno isso só na altura se saberá... ....

mas claro eles são profissionais e saberão melhor que nós...


----------



## Redfish (25 Fev 2010 às 11:55)

David sf disse:


> ... na Islândia. Não percebo, sinceramente. Nem o excessivo alarmismo do CM, nem esta tranquilidade do IM. Uma coisa é não alertar com esta antecedência, nem alarmar, outra é dizer que é típico de inverno.



Concordo

Para mim uma situação tipica de Inverno é Hoje.

Ceu mt nublado, algum vento e chuva


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

cardu disse:


> * sendo uma situação típida de Inverno*."
> 
> fonte. IM



Já fiquei mais descansado 

Vamos ver, muitas vezes colocamos em causa os avisos lançados pelo IM e muitas vezes acertam, outras não.

Para mim ouve uma falha preocupante, a situação em Dezembro no Oeste. Existia aviso amarelo de vento para Lisboa e nenhum aviso para Santarém.

A questão que se coloca, o IM podia ter identificado aqueles ventos até 2 horas de atingirem a zona Oeste da forma que toda a gente viu.

Na Madeira se existisse radar, saberiam também um par de horas antes que a precipitação ía ser anormalmente elevada.

A questão, como fazer chegar esta informação ao grosso da população? Este é o principal problema e tão cedo não vamos ver solução. Porra, todo o Tuga tem pelo menos um telemóvel....

Sem querer parecer ser muito agressivo, eu e outros membros do fórum estamos danadinhos para desancar o I.M. se eles falham nos avisos para Sábado. Seria imperdoável.

No Sábado pela manhã vamos ver avisos Laranjas de vento para o litoral (tenho quase a certeza disso). Se aparecer amarelo, "ui", se aparece vermelho, "ai".


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

David sf disse:


> ... na Islândia. Não percebo, sinceramente. Nem o excessivo alarmismo do CM, nem esta tranquilidade do IM. Uma coisa é não alertar com esta antecedência, nem alarmar, outra é dizer que é típico de inverno.



David... Estas coisas chamam-se posições (vulgo "estratégias") oficiais. O IM sabe bem o que pode vir... Mas antes de um comunicado oficial este é o modelo de resposta que irão certamente dar. Quer ao mail do cardu, quer a qualquer outro mail... Não vale a pena insistir com essas questões até a uma posição mais oficial sobre o evento


----------



## Kraliv (25 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

Ainda não sabemos como irá terminar este Sábado 

E parece que quer vir mais uma lá para 4ª Feira


----------



## Extreme (25 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Caros colegas de fórum, encontrei no accuweather uma descrição elaborada pelo meteorologista Jim Andrews, que nos dá uma ideia do que poderá acontecer no Sábado.
O mesmo senhor refere que Portugal e a metade oeste de Espanha serão severamente atingidos por este fenómeno. O senhor fala também na situação da Madeira.
Transcrevo-vos abaixo o texto:

"_--Another bout of wild weather is in the works for western Europe, which is much in keeping for Europe's winter thus far. 

I am keying in, specifically, on a severe gale center that is forecast to sweep over the eastern Atlantic Ocean to the Iberian Peninsula and France between Friday and Sunday. 

Along the way, this storm would whip Madeira with severe winds and some rain--though I do not foresee any severe flooding cloudbursts the the kind seen last week. Worst of the gales and hurricane gusts (speeds of 100 to at least 120 kph) would strike Madeira early on Saturday morning.

*Next in line would be Portugal and the western half of Spain, with the west edge of Iberia bearing the brunt of the storm's severe winds, slashing rain and hammering seas on Saturday into Saturday night. *

Early on Sunday, the storm will make landfall with gales in western France before weakening northeastward to the Low Countries and Germany. 

--The Atlantic storm track aimed for Europe and the Mediterranean basin as a whole has been cranked up lately by factors tied to sea-surface temperature over the Atlantic Ocean. Unusual warmth off west Africa has clashed with unusual cold stretched from off eastern North America to western Europe. Add to this still more unusual warmth between Scandinavia and Greenland. 

A map depicting the state of sea-surface temperature anomaly (NOAA Satellite and Information Service) can be found here.

Proximity of warmth and cold, south to north, has almost certainly lent an extra boost to a number of storms that have struck western Europe and the greater Mediterranean basin during the winter. This would include the tragedy at Madeira and an earlier severe storm in the Canary Islands_."

O texto foi colocado online no site do accuweather ontem às 11:24.
http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...0/02/severe_blow_coming_to_western_europe.asp


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 12:11)

vitamos disse:


> David... Estas coisas chamam-se posições (vulgo "estratégias") oficiais. O IM sabe bem o que pode vir... Mas antes de um comunicado oficial este é o modelo de resposta que irão certamente dar. Quer ao mail do cardu, quer a qualquer outro mail... Não vale a pena insistir com essas questões até a uma posição mais oficial sobre o evento



A resposta correcta seria:

Estamos a acompanhar a situação. A distância temporal ainda é grande, pelo que os modelos ainda não dão uma grande probabilidade do que se poderá passar. Mantenha-se atento aos avisos do IM e da ANPC.

Imagina agora que o Cardu não via os modelos nem estava nestes forums, só tinha lido o CM. Perante a situação típica de inverno, poderia "desligar-se", mesmo que a imprensa dissesse algo ele não ligava, pois o IM já o tinha tranquilizado, e ia dar um passeio à praia no sábado, para ver as ondas desta situação típica de inverno, ou ia à Serra da Estrela ver a neve...


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

David sf disse:


> A resposta correcta seria:
> 
> Estamos a acompanhar a situação. A distância temporal ainda é grande, pelo que os modelos ainda não dão uma grande probabilidade do que se poderá passar. Mantenha-se atento aos avisos do IM e da ANPC.
> 
> Imagina agora que o Cardu não via os modelos nem estava nestes forums, só tinha lido o CM. Perante a situação típica de inverno, poderia "desligar-se", mesmo que a imprensa dissesse algo ele não ligava, pois o IM já o tinha tranquilizado, e ia dar um passeio à praia no sábado, para ver as ondas desta situação típica de inverno, ou ia à Serra da Estrela ver a neve...



Sim eu sei  Também não concordo com a resposta em si... apenas disse o que disse para dar a ideia que não é provavelmente "má análise" ou "ignorância" por parte do IM.

Quanto à metodologia em si claro que é muito discutível!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Eu acho que isto não vai passar tudo de um tipico temporal de inverno.


----------



## Defender (25 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Só para esclarecer e um pouco off-topic, faço parte da Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil de um municipio do Continente e até agora, não fomos notificados oficialmente de nenhuma situação especial, apenas chuva e vento forte ...

Estive numa reunião à poucos minutos a analisar a situação porque temos rios e ribeiras com caudais a atingir caudais elevados.

Mas o problema maior são várias obras que estão a decorrer com gruas, andaimes, tapumes e outros elementos que facilmente poderão soltar-se em caso de ventos fortes.

Na reunião concluimos que alertar não é alarmar e vamos sugerir a recolha e fixação de elementos susceptiveis de voar, evitar condução em estradas com árvores, evitar que se estacione junto a obras ou árvores, e decidimos condicionar o acesso, a partir da tarde de sexta, em duas estradas de acesso a uma serra do Concelho.

Esperemos que não passe de uma tipica situação de Inverno.

Cumprimentos a todos.

P.S. - E até levei o portatil para a reunião e divulguei o fórum, mas avisei que são previsões não oficiais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

David sf disse:


> A resposta correcta seria:
> 
> Estamos a acompanhar a situação. A distância temporal ainda é grande, pelo que os modelos ainda não dão uma grande probabilidade do que se poderá passar. Mantenha-se atento aos avisos do IM e da ANPC.
> 
> Imagina agora que o Cardu não via os modelos nem estava nestes forums, só tinha lido o CM. Perante a situação típica de inverno, poderia "desligar-se", mesmo que a imprensa dissesse algo ele não ligava, pois o IM já o tinha tranquilizado, e ia dar um passeio à praia no sábado, para ver as ondas desta situação típica de inverno, ou ia à Serra da Estrela ver a neve...



Concordo, ás vezes parece que brincam com o fogo... é óbvio que neste momento ainda tudo deve ser dito com cautela, mas da maneira correcta. Assim como não está seguro que seja uma situação muito severa, também não está , muito longe disso, garantido que vai ser um situação típica de Inverno.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Mandei um mail de pedido de exclarecimento para o i.m. Vamos lá ver se eles me dizem que será um dia tipico de inverno!


----------



## TempMADInfo (25 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

HotSpot disse:


> A questão, como fazer chegar esta informação ao grosso da população? Este é o principal problema e tão cedo não vamos ver solução. Porra, todo o Tuga tem pelo menos um telemóvel....




Olá, nós aí podemos ajudar. Estamos bem conectados no Twitter e no Facebook e temos um alcance de pessoas bastante grande. 

-----------------------------

TempMADInfo


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Acerca do típico dia de inverno, desde ontem que o AccuWeather prevê ventos com rajadas que podem atingir 120kmh, no litoral. 
Para quem ainda não conhece, pode visualizar aqui

http://www.accuweather.com/world-index-news.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Em relação à Madeira, acho que está ligeiramente mais proximo! Sou um mero amador nisto, mas na minha opinião acho que é uma situação para ser acompanhada a toda hora.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

jotasetubal disse:


> Acerca do típico dia de inverno, desde ontem que o AccuWeather prevê ventos com rajadas que podem atingir 120kmh, no litoral.
> Para quem ainda não conhece, pode visualizar aqui
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/world-index-news.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0



Não é só o accuweather, todos os modelos apontam nesse sentido, a sintonia é muita embora ainda faltem 48 horas.



> Só para esclarecer e um pouco off-topic, faço parte da Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil de um municipio do Continente e até agora, não fomos notificados oficialmente de nenhuma situação especial, apenas chuva e vento forte ...



É aqui que o sistema para já está a falhar. Deve sair do I.M. hoje alguma informação para a ANPC. Vai deixar 1 dia útil para municipios e outros organismos resolverem eventuais problemas já citados pelo Defender, como gruas montadas, objectos susceptíveis de voar, árvores de grande porte, etc...


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 12:38)

TempMADInfo disse:


> Olá, nós aí podemos ajudar. Estamos bem conectados no Twitter e no Facebook e temos um alcance de pessoas bastante grande.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> TempMADInfo



Os avisos estão a ser difundidos via twitter pelo menos é o que estou a tentar fazer mas atenção aos alarmismos e a maneira como são difundidos para não causar panico numa população frágil com é a população da Madeira neste momento, é importante referir que a precipitação esperada não é muito intensa pelo contrário os ventos esperados já tem alguma dimensão


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

É normal estarmos com os nervos á flor da pele! Um evento extremo cada vez mais perto e nenhuma instituição ou entidade oficial a não fazer absulutamente nada! 
É como estarmos amarrados a linha do comboio a ver o mesmo que se aproxima!

Até poderá ser um dia tipicamente invernal... mas o I.M não puderá, alias nem deverá faltar á verdade ás pessoas!

De certeza que desde ontem os nossos vizinhos espanhois (principalmente Galiza) a maior parte  da população já estará de olho nesta depressão precavendo se para a sua chegada!


----------



## Extreme (25 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

_Accuweather_

*Next in line would be Portugal and the western half of Spain, with the west edge of Iberia bearing the brunt of the storm's severe winds, slashing rain and hammering seas on Saturday into Saturday night. *


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Eu para dizer a verdade duvido que o centro vá entrar no Norte de Portugal, para mim ele vai tocar terra na Galiza, as consequências disso vão ser que a depressão vai cavar mais uma vez que vai estar o centro um pouco mais a oeste quando passar ao largo da costa Portuguesa  e na altura que o centro se aproximar da costa norte de Portugal os ventos vão ter o seu pico no Litoral Oeste e deve ser mais forte esse vento do que mostra esta run das 06 do GFS e isso deve se ver já na run das 12 do GFS que vai sair a meio desta tarde.


----------



## RMira (25 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Fantkboy disse:


> De certeza que desde ontem os nossos vizinhos espanhois (principalmente Galicia) a maior parte  da população já estará de olho nesta depressão precavendo se para a sua chegada!



Aliás bastou olhar para a apresentação da meteorologia na Tv Galicia que ontem um membro colocou aqui no meteopt para ver a diferença de profissionalismo no tratamento modelar desta situação.

Eu não costumo confiar muito no accuweather mas tenho de dar a mão à palmatória, desta vez acredito que estão certos na previsão. Eu dei uma olhada e para o litoral poderemos ter rajadas a passar os 140kmh!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Fev 2010 às 12:51)

Uma caractrística que me leva a achar esta depressão como não muito vulgar é a das temperaturas...

No litoral as máximas, até mesmo no norte estão todas na casa dos 20ºC. sítuação que me faz querer em algo muito forte de sul/sw...

Desculpem o offtopic:
Não estejamos a colocar já responsabilidades no I.M., e parem de enviar emails. Eles são profissionais... e lá saberão o que fazem...
Vamos deixar de acreditar no nosso próprio organismo meteorológico? Então não sei...


----------



## TempMADInfo (25 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

spiritmind disse:


> Os avisos estão a ser difundidos via twitter pelo menos é o que estou a tentar fazer mas atenção aos alarmismos e a maneira como são difundidos para não causar panico numa população frágil com é a população da Madeira neste momento, é importante referir que a precipitação esperada não é muito intensa pelo contrário os ventos esperados já tem alguma dimensão



Qual é o teu nick no Twitter? Para poder acompanhar e passar esses avisos. 
Aqui não se trata de todo de espalhar pânico mas sim de manter as pessoas informadas (Sem o alarmismo dos jornais, sem o silêncio dos canais oficiais). 

Podes enviar por DM se quiseres. O meu nick é fjfonseca.


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Olá Fernando, ontem não cheguei a responder à tua mensagem, mas queria agradecer-te pelo trabalho que montaste na Net do TempMad, um notável serviço público de dedicação 

Quanto à situação, temos que ir indo com calma, na Madeira tudo indica que haverá vento que pode ser forte, mas penso que nada de dramático. E a precipitação mais activa continua a ser modelada a passar a norte da ilha, mas nestas coisas a distância não é lá muito confortável. Tem que se ir acompanhando. No Oceano não há sondagens nem estações, salvo uns quantos barcos e estações e sondagens feitas a partir de ilhas como a Madeira ou nas Lajes da Terceira. Os modelos são mais limitados por falta de dados e a incerteza é maior. Não é fácil fazer previsões para Ilhas, e mesmo para Portugal continental não é tão linear como prever o tempo no interior de um continente pejado de sondagens por todo o lado. Há muito a tendência da critica fácil, mas normalmente quem é mais virulento nas criticas é quem pouco percebe destas incertezas.


----------



## TempMADInfo (25 Fev 2010 às 13:30)

Olá Vince, obrigado mas os créditos não são só meus mas de uma equipa díspar de pessoas que não se conhecem mas que acharam que era necessário criar um site de imediato onde colocar informação recolhida dos canais oficiais e não oficiais. 

Obrigado pela tua explicação. Ficarei atento a desenvolvimentos. Entretanto pelo que vi do feed da Protecção Civil da Madeira, tiveram ontem uma video conferência com o IM " _considerando a preocupação existente relacionada com uma frente que se aproxima da Madeira, mas por enquanto o modelo indica que passará entre os 50 e os 100 km a NW desta ilha._"

Iam ter outra conferência hoje por volta das 12h mas ainda não existe informação pública disponível. 

Vou actualizando aqui se acharem por bem.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

vitamos disse:


> David... Estas coisas chamam-se posições (vulgo "estratégias") oficiais. O IM sabe bem o que pode vir... Mas antes de um comunicado oficial este é o modelo de resposta que irão certamente dar. Quer ao mail do cardu, quer a qualquer outro mail... Não vale a pena insistir com essas questões até a uma posição mais oficial sobre o evento



Tenho estado a ler-vos atentamente e reparei que ainda ninguém falou numa outra razão pela qual o IM possa estar bastante cauteloso (a roçar o irresponsável, tendo em conta o e-mail que o Cardu aqui divulgou ) que é a hierarquia politica... Para quem já trabalhou ou trabalha em organismos públicos com alguma responsabilidade ou relevância na defesa e segurança nacional, sabe bem do que falo . Ou seja muitas vezes a opinião profissional é uma e a pública TEM obrigatoriamente de ser outra, aquela que nos incutem e permitem ter. E eu acho que será o que se passa, eles estão apenas a seguir as directrizes políticas que os norteiam...


----------



## jocarva (25 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

mirones disse:


> Aliás bastou olhar para a apresentação da meteorologia na Tv Galicia que ontem um membro colocou aqui no meteopt para ver a diferença de profissionalismo no tratamento modelar desta situação.
> 
> Eu não costumo confiar muito no accuweather mas tenho de dar a mão à palmatória, desta vez acredito que estão certos na previsão. Eu dei uma olhada e para o litoral poderemos ter rajadas a passar os 140kmh!




Boa tarde a todos.

Estive agora a ver a previsão do Institudo Espanhol de Meteorologia e as previsões para as provincias de Pontevedra e Orense que estão encostadas, portanto, ao Minho, são para o dia de sabado, no que toca a velocidades do vento previsiveis e da sua rajada máxima, em tudo identicas às do "nosso" Instituto de Meteorologia - os espanhois prevêm rajada máxima de 120Km/h e os portugueses...130 km/h.  Pode portanto perguntar-se: estarão ambos errados? Ou será antes a estória da mãe que dizia " o meu filho é o único que está a marchar bem!"? 


Abraço


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

E nesse vídeo que colocaram da Tv Galicia também se notava alguma hesitação e desconforto na forma de explicar as coisas sem dramatizar, pois a incerteza ainda é alguma.


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Carta de superfície para Sábado ao meio dia parece colocar o centro da depressão mais afastado do continente.
http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs60.htm


----------



## HBene (25 Fev 2010 às 14:24)

jocarva disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Estive agora a ver a previsão do Institudo Espanhol de Meteorologia e as previsões para as provincias de Pontevedra e Orense que estão encostadas, portanto, ao Minho, são para o dia de sabado, no que toca a velocidades do vento previsiveis e da sua rajada máxima, em tudo identicas às do "nosso" Instituto de Meteorologia - os espanhois prevêm rajada máxima de 120Km/h e os portugueses...130 km/h.  Pode portanto perguntar-se: estarão ambos errados? Ou será antes a estória da mãe que dizia " o meu filho é o único que está a marchar bem!"?
> 
> ...


No entanto para hoje o IM já dava alerta laranja para rajadas máximas dessa ordem na zona norte (120km/h). Não querendo minimizar os dois Institutos parece-me que para Sábado deverá ser uma situação mais grave do que eles apontam. Espero estar enganado claro.


----------



## jocarva (25 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

HBene disse:


> No entanto para hoje o IM já dava alerta laranja para rajadas máximas dessa ordem na zona norte (120km/h). Não querendo minimizar os dois Institutos parece-me que para Sábado deverá ser uma situação mais grave do que eles apontam. Espero estar enganado claro.





Esperamos todos que te enganes...


----------



## Jocru (25 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Parece que o IM já está a actualizar informação...

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2010-02-25 14:39:00 e 2010-02-27 23:59:00

Assunto: Previsão do Estado do Tempo no Arquipélago da Madeira
De acordo com o Centro de Previsão Tempo do IM, o Arquipélago da Madeira está a ser afectado por uma corrente perturbada de oeste. Desta forma, hoje quinta-feira, 25, deverão ocorrer períodos de chuva, aumentando de intensidade a partir do final da tarde com vento moderado de Sudoeste, soprando forte nas zonas montanhosas, diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia. Neste contexto está em vigor um Aviso amarelo.

Para Sexta-feira, 26, a precipitação deverá diminuir de intensidade a partir do final da manhã. O vento aumentará de intensidade para o final do dia tornando-se moderado a forte, do quadrante Sul, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h. Nas zonas montanhosas o vento tornar-se-á forte a muito forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130 km/h.

O aumento do vento encontra-se associado à aproximação de uma depressão em fase de cavamento, cujo centro se prevê localizado, às 00:00 horas do dia 27, a Noroeste do Arquipélago da Madeira. Esta depressão continuará o seu cavamento dirigindo-se para noroeste vindo a afectar o território do Continente no próximo Sábado.

Desta forma, para a Madeira, no Sábado, 27, prevê-se que o vento continue a aumentar de intensidade, soprando forte a muito forte de sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h que poderão atingir 130 km/h nas zonas montanhosas. Prevê-se também a ocorrência de precipitação moderada. A intensidade do vento e da precipitação diminuirá a partir do final do dia, rodando o vento gradualmente para Oeste. Prevê-se ainda ondulação forte que poderá atingir os 6,5 metros na costa Sul.

A situação meteorológica na Madeira continuará a ser acompanhada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre e quando tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da página do IM e dos Serviços de Protecção Civil.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (25 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

O que pode acontecer em Peniche?


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

E para o Continente, nada?


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Jocru disse:


> Parece que o IM já está a actualizar informação...
> 
> Informação especial
> 
> ...




então e no continente??


----------



## Jocru (25 Fev 2010 às 15:05)

cardu disse:


> então e no continente??



Penso que para já será só a Madeira, mais tarde se for caso disso também emitirão para o continente... penso eu


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 15:05)

cardu disse:


> então e no continente??





Será concerteza actualizada posteriormente, provavelmente amanhã de manhã ...tenham calma!

eles já falam que a depressão depois seguirá para o continente continuando a cavar...mas mais certezas só logo à noite ou amanha

contudo penso que há um erro quando mencionam dirigindo-se para NOROESTE...será mais Nordeste na direcção de Portugal... ou quando muito Norte...


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2010 às 15:06)

Tempo vai piorar, mas não se fala em ciclone
Instituto de Meteorologia com previsões de vento muito forte


O tempo vai piorar nos próximos dias, mas o Instituto de Meteorologia recusa-se a falar em «ciclone», conforme foi avançado na imprensa desta quinta-feira. 

Para esta quinta-feira estão previstos «períodos de chuva, aumentando de intensidade a partir do final da tarde com vento moderado de sudoeste, soprando forte nas zonas montanhosas, diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia». 

Está, assim, em vigor um aviso amarelo, definido para uma «situação meteorológica potencialmente perigosa». 

Na madrugada de sexta-feira, vai chover na Madeira, mas com menos intensidade do que no passado fim-de-semana. 

Uma depressão vai passar a Norte da ilha, daí o agravamento do estado do tempo, com ventos que poderão chegar aos 130 kms/h. 

As más notícias chegam ao continente no sábado, com aguaceiros e vento moderado. 


fonte www.tvi24.pt


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

Comunicado do Aemet para Espanha:


Aviso especial de fenómenos adversos

25/02/2010  Vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar

1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar.

2.- Ámbito geográfico: Fundamentalmente las islas occidentales de Canarias, el norte y noroeste de la Península, zonas altas del resto del norte y oeste de la Península y zonas marítimas atlánticas.           

3.- Comienzo de la situación: Desde la madrugada del día 27 en Canarias y desde el medio día del 27 en la Península.           

4.- Duración: Hasta la tarde del día 27 en Canarias y hasta la madrugada del día 28 en la Península.           

5.- Grado de probabilidad: Probable (40-70%).           

6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Una borrasca que se profundizará muy rápidamente en el Atlántico, al oeste de Madeira, y que se desplazará hacia el Cantábrico por el noroeste de la Península, provocará vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar a partir de la madrugada de pasado mañana 27. En las islas occidentales y cumbres de Canarias podrán alcanzarse rachas de 100 a 120 km/h. En Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y en  las cordilleras cantábrica, central, ibérica y Pirineos, rachas de 120 a 130 km/h y en algunas zonas del resto de la mitad norte peninsular de 90 a 100 km/h.

En la mar, en áreas de las zonas marítimas de Finisterre y oeste del Cantábrico el viento alcanzará fuerza 8 a 9, y probablemente hasta intervalos de 10 y 11 en Finisterre, con temporal duro o muy duro y mar muy gruesa (olas de 4 a 6 m).

7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en la página web:  www.aemet.es


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que pode acontecer em Peniche?



Peniche é uma localidade tão habituada ao vento que com certeza será das mais preparadas para esta depressão. 



cardu disse:


> então e no continente??



Se a Madeira é primeiramente afectada pela depressão, então é normal que os avisos meteorológicos sejam primeiro lançados para lá.

Há que saber aguardar.
Para já, ao invés de estarmos impacientes à espera dos avisos, não custa nada ir tirando os vasos das janelas e afins e avisar amigos e vizinhos para que façam o mesmo.


----------



## PDias (25 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

http://www.bilbao.net/nuevobilbao/j...inaactual=n&padre=*IB&ctn=4001&vctn=10&vcadn=


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

AnDré disse:


> Peniche é uma localidade tão habituada ao vento que com certeza será das mais preparadas para esta depressão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tens toda a razão.....


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

Os comentários, no site do Correio da Manhã, á noticia do  "Ciclone a caminho de Portugal" são um pouco surreais... É tudo a gozar com o ciclone... Se no Sábado estiver o vento que se prevê, vamos ver se também gozam.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

cardu disse:


> As más notícias chegam ao continente no sábado, com aguaceiros e vento moderado.



Existem todos os dias, agora ainda mais, anónimos que consultam este tópico e que conclusão tiram daqui, no que diz respeito a Sábado.

"Dia normal de Inverno"
"aguaceiros e vento moderado".

Entretanto, nós aqui, quais profetas do fim do mundo imaginamos um autêntico cenário de guerra pelo menos no Litoral.

Em que ficamos?
O que ficam os visitantes a pensar de nós?


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Existem todos os dias, agora ainda mais, anónimos que consultam este tópico e que conclusão tiram daqui, no que diz respeito a Sábado.
> 
> "Dia normal de Inverno"
> "aguaceiros e vento moderado".
> ...




pois... mas é o que diz na notícia......

é absurdo mas ok


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 15:44)

Bem, parece que o GFS está a surpreender nesta run pela positiva... está a modelar o que parece ser uma situação normal de Inverno!


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, parece que o GFS está a surpreender nesta run pela positiva... está a modelar o que parece ser uma situação normal de Inverno!




Muito mais chuva prevista nesta run...sobertudo Norte e Centro, não sei se não preferia antes o vento...do que chuvas intensas...da maneira como os solos estão saturados....


----------



## Redfish (25 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Com esta saida das 12 do GFS houve suavização da pressão e vento com aumento da chuva prevista.

Não sei se esta run se irá manter mas o certo é que para já a situação prevista está mais moderada.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

Jota 21 disse:


> Os comentários, no site do Correio da Manhã, á noticia do  "Ciclone a caminho de Portugal" são um pouco surreais... É tudo a gozar com o ciclone... Se no Sábado estiver o vento que se prevê, vamos ver se também gozam.



O Pessoal goza porque já anda tudo precavido desde o temporal da Madeira a olhar a sites de Metereologia e aos jornais e noticiários. 
Os grandes temporais são aqueles que nos afectam quando menos se espera(não previstos) como o da Madeira em que tava tudo dormindo descansadinho na noite anterior e o da região Oeste.
Sinceramente esta depressão já não me assusta!!

Os organismos Metereológicos só estão dando grande atenção a ela porque o Atlântico Norte ficou em grande foque desde a tragédia na Madeira que ninguém soube prever. 
Apesar do que os modelos indicam a situação no meu ver tende a ser cada vez menos gravosa com o aproximar do evento.
Hoje já se previam ventos na ordem dos 120 km/h....o que são 130 ou 140 previstos para Sábado?....sei que nestas situações o problemas é o vento médio mas pelos vistos já não será tão elevado.
Agora também acho que as pessoas deviam dar mais atenção à metereologia e aos seus organismos em vez de se porem a gozar.
Certamente os Madeirenses já não vão gozar com a Metereologia, penso eu.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

olha o IM  a surpreender pela positiva loool 

mas realmente nao percebi todos estes dias todos a mostrar uma tendencia e agora que estamos a menos de 48 horas o gfs esta a vacilar assim nao!!!!


----------



## granizus (25 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

Boas,

Esta última run do GFS vem retirar cavamento e pressão, mas com a depressão a entrar pelo continente, o que se traduzirá, penso eu, por menos vento do que o esperado até agora, menor agitaçao marítima, mas mais precipitação.
Agora a preocupação será mais com o vale do Tejo e Douro, para além de Alqueva e Águeda e potenciais cheias. Pelo menos não teremos tanta preocupação com o vento e eventuais quedas de gruas e outros detritos


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

Snifa disse:


> Muito mais chuva prevista nesta run...sobertudo Norte e Centro, não sei se não preferia antes o vento...do que chuvas intensas...da maneira como os solos estão saturados....



Sim, é verdade... mas mesmo assim creio que a anterior situação era mais preocupante. A cada run que passa, o GFS mete-a a fazer landfall cada vez mais em cima de Portugal, e consequentemente mais fraca. Daqui a nada está a fazer landfall no Sul! Ainda está em aberto a possibilidade de o GFS voltar a colocar a depressão na Galiza e intensificá-la mais uma vez...


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> olha o IM  a surpreender pela positiva loool
> 
> mas realmente nao percebi todos estes dias todos a mostrar uma tendencia e agora que estamos a menos de 48 horas o gfs esta a vacilar assim nao!!!!



O GFS não é o dono da razão absoluta...mas oxalá a situação não seja tão severa como o modelado há umas runs atrás... veremos o que nos diz mais logo o ECM...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Nem mais por um lado gostava de assistir a esse vendaval  mas por outro... o caos que poderia trazer...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Uma mudança radical no GFS, reduzido o problema vento, aumentado o problema chuva. E agora no que ficamos?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

Última run do GFS... de desconfiar, para já é o único modelo a desalinhar, está parecido com o GME da manhã, que por sua vez cavou muitísimo mais na run mais recente.

O que temos de mais recente:

HIRLAM







GME






GFS (não se fiem, faz landfall na zona de Lisboa também não é bom):


----------



## HBene (25 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Realmente que diferença significativa desde a última run... e como já disseram menos vento mas mais chuva.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma mudança radical no GFS, reduzido o problema vento, aumentado o problema chuva. E agora no que ficamos?



começo seriamente a pensar que ja tivemos evento e nem demos importancia a ele...  estes dias que passaram foram de chuvas fortes ventos constantes e trovoadas intermitentes.. quer me parecer que sabado vai ser um dia banal comparado a estes que temos tido


----------



## granizus (25 Fev 2010 às 16:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma mudança radical no GFS, reduzido o problema vento, aumentado o problema chuva. E agora no que ficamos?



Por estas e por outras (calculo eu) é que o IM decidiu esperar mais um pouco antes de avançar para avisos concretos


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

granizus disse:


> Por estas e por outras (calculo eu) é que o IM decidiu esperar mais um pouco antes de avançar para avisos concretos



Ora bem! Nada como ter calma e não entrar em stress... No entanto a situação continua a merecer acompanhamento constante, o que penso esteja a ser feito pelo IM e Prot. Civil. Depois do que se passou na Madeira não vão concerteza querer "ficar mal na fotografia"...


----------



## HBene (25 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

granizus disse:


> Por estas e por outras (calculo eu) é que o IM decidiu esperar mais um pouco antes de avançar para avisos concretos


Atenção que também não é motivo para desvalorizar a situação, veremos se a próxima run mantém este rumo ou se volta atrás.
Por curiosidade aqui fica outro que também saiu à pouco e mostra um cenário bem diferente:


----------



## granizus (25 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

HBene disse:


> Atenção que também não é motivo para desvalorizar a situação, veremos se a próxima run mantém este rumo ou se volta atrás.
> Por curiosidade aqui fica outro que também saiu à pouco e mostra um cenário bem diferente:



É verdade que todos os restantes modelos mantêm a depressão mais cavada, mas por isso é que eu falei em esperar para ver e não desconsiderei à partida a hipótese de termos algo mais forte e diferente. É esperar para ver o ECM e verificar como evolui a depreesão no st


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

Vamos novamente ver como se vai portar o GFS, será que todos os outros modelos (em especial o Europeu ECM) vão atrás dele ou foi apenas uma saída "marada" e continua tudo como antes?

Por um lado espero que a a expressão " A montanha pariu um rato" seja real. 

Mais à frente o GFS anda a modelar uma entrada fria, que umas vezes já foi de importância, outras vezes mais comedida. É a mais de 180h, mas a tendência parece andar por lá...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Existem todos os dias, agora ainda mais, anónimos que consultam este tópico e que conclusão tiram daqui, no que diz respeito a Sábado.
> 
> "Dia normal de Inverno"
> "aguaceiros e vento moderado".
> ...




Sempre que se aproxima alguma coisa mais forte .... parece que surge logo o 
" Mayday Mauday save our lives"

Não vamos desdramatizar parecendo que não se vai passar nada nem parecer que vem aí o fim do mundo ... é que ás vezes até fico arrepiado ao ler algumas mensagens !!


----------



## godzila (25 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

os modelos do ouro lado da fronteira contiuam a meter medo
em quem devemos acreditar?


----------



## HBene (25 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Já agora aqui fica também o UKMO das 12





Um pouco menos cavado que nas 00 mas mantém o mesmo trajecto que indicava (de atingir em cheio a galiza e não o litoral centro da costa portuguesa como o GFS)


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

Bem, antes demais, boa tarde a todos. Embora só hoje me tenha registado e claro, coincide com o "Salve-me por amor de ... Deus ou alguem que seja", porém gostaria apenas de dar uma "achega".

Embora não sabia ler, muito bem, mapas, sigo sempre o tempo pelo Windguru. Não sei qual é a fiabilidade deste serviço, mas face ao que já foi dito anteriormente, a previsão de ventos muito fortes diminui de intensidade ( com uma média de 65km/h) e aumentou significativamente a precipitação.

Mas o que me leva a escrever foi o que já foi dito. Ora pelas respostas que aqui vejo, noto que as pessoas entram elas próprias " em depressão " pelo que lêm, escrevem e analizam.

Sinceramente, eu ao ler muita coisa, pensei ... bolas, isto vai ser um furacão de grau 3 praí ... 

Eu sou da zona Oeste, mais propriamente Ericeira. Esta zona, por natureza, é muito ventosa. E no fatídico dia da tal "depressão não programada" registamos ventos na ordem dos 200km/h. Mafra registou a rajada mais forte de 176km/h.

O IM continuou a dizer que só tinha registado ventos com rajadas máximas de 140km/h.

Ora uma rajada de 140km/h não é brincadeira, fora disso, mas também não é o causador de tamanha destruição.

Por isso, eu penso que deveriamos ter calma. O tempo é tão volátil como ... bem, acho que não existe nada mais volátil como o tempo. Lembro-me aqui à coisa de 5 anos, uma tempestade tropical apróximava-se de Portugal e chegando perto do continente foi-se dissipando. Mas também existe o outro revés da medalhe que foi o que aconteceu na zona Oeste.

Por isso, sim, vamos analisando e continuando a analisar mas com algum tento na ponta dos dedos, senão antes de chegar a "depressão" entramos nós em depressão 

Agradeço a todos os utilizadores que fazem deste forum um verdadeiro meio culturamente rico para a aprendizagem e enriquecimento cultural de como ver o nosso clima.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 16:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Sempre que se aproxima alguma coisa mais forte .... parece que surge logo o
> " Mayday Mauday save our lives"
> 
> Não vamos desdramatizar parecendo que não se vai passar nada nem parecer que vem aí o fim do mundo ... é que ás vezes até fico arrepiado ao ler algumas mensagens !!



Por acaso modelos com o Hirlam e UKMO continuam a mostrar uma situação grave como esteve modelado no gfs até à penúltima run.

A última do GFS não sei se é "melhor", porque carrega na precipitação e mais grave que isso, aproxima a depressão da Madeira e por conseguinte a precipitação.

Venha o diabo e escolha, continuo a dizer o mesmo, já devia haver um aviso oficial da parte do IM para o Continente.


----------



## white_wolf (25 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Boas tardes:

Noticia IOL.

O tempo vai piorar nos próximos dias, mas o Instituto de Meteorologia recusa-se a falar em «ciclone», conforme foi avançado na imprensa desta quinta-feira. 

Para esta quinta-feira estão previstos «períodos de chuva, aumentando de intensidade a partir do final da tarde com vento moderado de sudoeste, soprando forte nas zonas montanhosas, diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia». 

Está, assim, em vigor um aviso amarelo, definido para uma «situação meteorológica potencialmente perigosa». 


Na madrugada de sexta-feira, vai chover na Madeira, mas com menos intensidade do que no passado fim-de-semana. 

Uma depressão vai passar a Norte da ilha, daí o agravamento do estado do tempo, com ventos que poderão chegar aos 130 kms/h. 

As más notícias chegam ao continente no sábado, com aguaceiros e vento moderado.


Ora, ca esta, nada de alarmismos, qdo ca chegar ca se verá qual o aviso a colocar. Vejo que o IM esta muito calmo e P.Civil idem...  Depois digam que o país nao esta preparado e que não ha meios. Enfim o de sempre e o país que temos!!


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Fev 2010 às 17:12)

white_wolf disse:


> Boas tardes:
> 
> Noticia IOL.
> 
> ...



O IM e a Protecção Civil estão muito calmos e muito lentos
Já deveria haver um aviso para o Continente e Madeira....Mas pronto
E para estarem a dizer que vai haver aguaceiros e vento moderado
Não é isso que os modelos preveêm...Preveêm chuva moderada/forte e vento forte/muito forte.


----------



## Chingula (25 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Embora o cavamento da depressão seja uma realidade (em termos de previsão) houve uma alteração significativa muito importante, os modelos já não a apresentam como ciclogénese explosiva (descida da pressão superior a 1 hPa/h em pelo menos 24 horas, forte baroclinicidade em altitude - que implica um deslocamento rápido...etc) daí, aparentemente, sugerir-se um certo desagravamento na intensidade do vento mas maior precipitação - deslocação mais lenta por parte do sistema depressionário.
Os modelos são o que são...e são *muito importantes *(fundamentais)...as escalas dos fenómenos (espacial e temporal) é que não se compadece com a subtileza fundamental entre uma previsão (interpretação de um Técnico abalizado, da informação disponivel) e da ocorrência dos fenómenos meteorológicos, numa dada região ou local, em determinado espaço de tempo.
Para nós é fácil, somos os *treinadores de bancada*...que sofremos com o "jogo"...
Temos de perceber que dois, ou três Meteorologistas de turno, garantindo os turnos uma permanência de 24 sobre 24 horas,  tendo trabalhos de rotina a cumprir...nestas situaçõe, são bombardeados com Comunicação Social, Avisos extra e Biefings permanentes...acho que os participantes deste fórum podem perceber (com as nossas contradições constantes na opinião sobre os vários eventos) o *stress* que envolve aqueles Técnicos em dias como estes...
Isto para dizer que é preferivel aguardarmos pelos Comunicados, Avisos e Previsões do I.M. ou da Protecção Civil Nacional (não podem ser os Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil a pretender informação individualizada para o seu Municipio, por parte do I.M.) que andarmos a sobrecarregar a actividade do Centro Operacional...


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Olá boas tardes,

Desculpem o desaparecimento, mas muito trabalho 

Bom até agora, nada de nenhum comunicado do IM relativo à situação de 27FEV10, sem ser o que já aqui foi dito.

Acabei de falar com a colega do gabinete de imprensa e de rever o briefing e nada de alarmismos pelo IM.

Vamos a ver o que vão dizer, a verdade é que as cartas continuam a dar conta de uma situação adversa, como tal, calculo que o bom senso do IM seja em (caso se comprove) lançar um alerta 6f no máximo.

*Não tinha visto a sua mensagem Chingulo, concordo plenamente quando em fala em sobrecarga do comando operacional.
Mas acredite que não são tão poucos técnicos como julga (Não que não tenha razão no que escreve, pois está bastante acertado) .

E sim, de facto os serviços de pc municipais não podem dar alertas individuais, mas recebem informação individual para o distrito que representam...


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Depois de tudo o que li e vi aqui, a minha opinião é que nesta RUN o GFS passou-se completamente, começando a atenuar a situação, mas que na RUN das 18 horas vai tudo voltar ao que era dantes.

Parece que o GFS passou de 80 a 8...


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Com esta é a 3ª saída consecutiva do GFS a desagravar a situação. Tal como antes se deveria ser cauteloso e calmo nas preocupações, agora acho que ainda não se pode dar a situação como amenizada. De qualquer forma é uma tendência relevante nesta altura do campeonato.


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Para Carcavelos um desagravamento excelente do site Windguru(que se baseia no GFS). Ontem já tinha estado nos 100 km/hora de vento médio.  Passou para 80 km/Hora,e agora já está nos 58 km/Hora. Penso que assim os estragos que possam haver já não serão graves,ao contrário se fosse com 100 km/Hora de vento médio não faço a mínima o que aconteceria.
Mas se retirou,ainda pode aumentar o vento,mas esperemos que não!
Aumentou a chuva,é verdade,mas em compensação retirou muita da chuva prevista para a próxima semana.

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=1060


----------



## Rachel_87 (25 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Então e que dizer disto? 

http://http://http://weather.unisys.com/gfs/4panel/gfs_pres_4panel1_eur.gif

Alguém me ajuda a perceber?


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Então e que dizer disto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem o GFS neste momento desagravou o vento, os outros modelos estão a manter ou a agravar, portanto acho que até à última hora pode ser uma caixinha de surpresas.

A run das 18Z do GFS é importante para perceber realmente a tendência deste modelo que foi o único a mostrar desagravamento do vento.

Amanhã run a run começa a ficar composto o cenário.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Vejo ainda a mesma coisa nos modelos, tempestade muito poderosa a passar muito perto da nossa costa. 

Este não é um jornal qualquer:
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/02/25/espana/1267112195.html

PS: não entendo como vejo logo pessoal a deitar a toalha ao chão só por uma saída de um modelo  ainda é uma situação delicada


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Addictif disse:


> Bem, antes demais, boa tarde a todos. Embora só hoje me tenha registado e claro, coincide com o "Salve-me por amor de ... Deus ou alguem que seja", porém gostaria apenas de dar uma "achega".
> 
> Embora não sabia ler, muito bem, mapas, sigo sempre o tempo pelo Windguru. Não sei qual é a fiabilidade deste serviço, mas face ao que já foi dito anteriormente, a previsão de ventos muito fortes diminui de intensidade ( com uma média de 65km/h) e aumentou significativamente a precipitação.
> 
> ...



Desculpe a correcção mas o IM fez um extenso  relatório para esse evento(passado cerca de 1 mês) e reconheceu picos de 250 Km/h na zona mais a norte. Conheço bem a  zona e vários pinhais foram totalmente abaixo. Só não morreu gente porque foi de noite  mas muitas casas ficaram danificadas(arvores caidas em cima) inclusive a minha. As  tampas das chaminés voaram e alguns vidros partiram-se. Concordo consigo: não vale a pena entrar em depressão antes da própria depressão cair em cima de nós. Vamos aguardadndo com calma.


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

miguel disse:


> Vejo ainda a mesma coisa nos modelos, tempestade muito poderosa a passar muito perto da nossa costa.
> 
> Este não é um jornal qualquer:
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/02/25/espana/1267112195.html
> ...



Acho que toda a gente que falou no desagravamento disse logo a seguir que poderia piorar no mesmo post. Devemos hoje ainda esperar por agravamento ou desagravamento,mas olhar sempre para as 2 hipóteses.


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Vince disse:


> Com esta é a 3ª saída consecutiva do GFS a desagravar a situação. Tal como antes se deveria ser cauteloso e calmo nas preocupações, agora acho que ainda não se pode dar a situação como amenizada. De qualquer forma é uma tendência relevante nesta altura do campeonato.



Não creio que seja a terceira, mas sim a primeira a desagravar. Tenho andado a seguir as velocidades médias máximas das últimas runs para Sintra. Ontem às 12z era de 87 km/h, às 18z saiu um disparate típico desta run, pôs quase 100, às 0z voltou aos 87 e às 6z baixou para 83. Foram 3 runs em 4 praticamente iguais. Esta foi a dissidente, baixou muitíssimo. De resto, HIRLAM, GME, GEM, UKMO, COAMPS mantém o cavamento e percurso original. Para mim, e tendo em conta que o GFS está fora de forma, enquanto não vir o ECM ou o UKMO a recuarem, considero esta saída pouco credível.

Mesmo assim acho que a situação colocada pelo GFS não é muito tranquilizadora, até é parecida à prevista para 23 de Dezembro do ano passado. Pena que a próxima run do ECM seja secreta, acho que não há qualquer hipótese de ver as cartas a 48h. A única hipótese é consultar os sites de previsão que nele se baseiam, msn, Foreca ou Meteogroup.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

miguel disse:


> Vejo ainda a mesma coisa nos modelos, tempestade muito poderosa a passar muito perto da nossa costa.
> 
> Este não é um jornal qualquer:
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/02/25/espana/1267112195.html
> ...




Excato , acredita-se demasiado num modelo..e esquecem-se que outros existem...como por exemplo o ECM  no qual o IM  se baseia...

eu também acredito numa situação que poderá ser complicada...se não for ao nivel dos ventos pode muito bem ser ao nivel de chuvas intensas.. ou até as duas coisas....penso que amanhã já teremos melhores " certezas".. e sinceramente os modelos a partir de amanhã pouco contam..é mais seguir a evolução da  situação no satélite...


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

Uma dúvida, por ser uma situação tão atípica de acontecer, também não a torna bastante instável e imprevisivél ? Apenas pergunto isto, porque, algo aconteceu para haver esta alteração no modelo...


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

Para a Madeira e sobre o modelo CMC está previsto chuva fraca para a noite de hoje já (aliás as nuvens já se vão chegando a costa) piorando no amanhecer de sexta feira passando a moderada, ficando mais fraca no período da tarde de sexta feira.

Sobre a Madrugada de Sábado teremos pela minha leitura chuva forte principalmente na zona oeste passando a moderada para a tarde.

Está é a minha leitura, vou actualizando quando possa tenho reunião de junta de freguesia.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

E para provar que existem outros modelos... aqui fica  fax chart actualizada para Sábado.. a depressão cavada a Oeste de Portugal, isobaras muito juntas que indicam ventos fortes e provavelmente fortes condições de instabilidade associadas à depressão...mares revoltos...isto claro segundo esta carta...


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Independentemente do comportamento dos modelos seria bom que a tendência de desagravamento se generalizasse. Ventos de 120 km/h ou mais poderiam causar problemas indesejados e que de todo são dispensáveis. Agora também não convém dormir sobre o problema. Continuamos, e mesmo na versão do GFS com ventos sustentados na ordem dos 50km/h com rajadas máximas certamente significativas. Por outro lado a chuva pode começar a ser um problema. 

Vamos acompanhar com a  cautela que se recomenda desde o primeiro minuto. A falta de calma neste caso é inimiga de um diagnóstico acertado


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Na minha curta e simples opinião, fora de polémicas e tentando não repetir demasiado coisas já aqui ditas ou desditas:

- A situação é potencialmente perigosa, tanto na Madeira como no Continente, e não é por acaso que ENTIDADES OFICIAIS vão começando a "mexer-se", a precaver-se, mas com a cautela dada alguma incerteza.

- Esta incerteza, a situação está ainda algo indefinida, como mostra esta saída muito diferente do GFS tão perto do evento. Afinal não falamos de uma depressão já madura, mas sim que ainda vai quase "nascer". O grau de incerteza é imenso. E mesmo assim muito surpreendente consenso para o que é tem havido!

- Na Madeira os modelos apontam no geral para passar o pior da chuva (maior problema) ao largo, mas uma ou outra saída aproximam muito, por isso não se pode baixar guarda, lembrando ainda mais o efeito orográfico.

- No Continente a tendência é para maior perigo do vento que da chuva, como todos já vimos, e como foi dito, uma saída do GFS fora está ainda a perder para a maioria. Existe um risco elevado para já de ventos muito fortes no litoral Oeste.

Os factos dos modelos (o que temos) são estes, e a maioria vai numa linha. Podem falhar, mas a chance de 3 falharem e 1 que só numa saída virou acertar é reduzida. Mas possível.


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

Addictif disse:


> Uma dúvida, por ser uma situação tão atípica de acontecer, também não a torna bastante instável e imprevisivél ? Apenas pergunto isto, porque, algo aconteceu para haver esta alteração no modelo...






a unica coisa que mudou no gfs e tornou a depressao menos cavada foi a rota da mesma o gfs é um bom modelo mas costuma formular varias hipoteses a curtas horas de distancia na minha opiniao a depressao vai passar mais longe da costa mas mais cavada o que fara aumentar o vento e diminuir a precipitacao alias a maior parte dos modelos apontam para isso. 


nenhum de nos esta habituados a analisar este tipo de situacao por isso se torna tao dificil arrriscar a dizer se vai ser grave ou nao se o gfs voltar a cavar a depressao eu penso que existira um grau alto de gravidade com que consequencias é que nao sei?



a alta temperatura e humidade desta depressao nao me agrada nada


----------



## alex vieria (25 Fev 2010 às 18:19)

Knyght disse:


> Para a Madeira e sobre o modelo CMC está previsto chuva fraca para a noite de hoje já (aliás as nuvens já se vão chegando a costa) piorando no amanhecer de sexta feira passando a moderada, ficando mais fraca no período da tarde de sexta feira.
> 
> Sobre a Madrugada de Sábado teremos pela minha leitura chuva forte principalmente na zona oeste passando a moderada para a tarde.
> 
> Está é a minha leitura, vou actualizando quando possa tenho reunião de junta de freguesia.



Concordo plenamente, e confirmou sobre a chegada dos primeiros pingos de chuva aqui na Madeira. O vento é moderado mas por momento esta calmo!!! A minha opinião sobre o assunto de sábado, diz que o pico será entre as 3h e 6h da madrugada, mas penso que que existira uma anticipação da sua chegada, o que é bom para a Madeira, devido que no momento que ao passar por cá terá uma pressão um pouco acima dos 1000mb, e o seu maior cavamento acontecerá já com alguma distancia da ilha. E ademais acontecerá em horas mas decentes quando a população ainda encontra-se acordada. Porque as 3h e as 6h segundo os modelos indicam, se for assim muitos passarão um noite de um mau dormir!!!


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

Aí está o Comunicado do IM para o Continente.....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Em relação ao gfs nesta saida é que ele deve de estar é ás "aranhas" com esta depressão.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Assunto: Agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente
De acordo com o Centro de Previsão de Tempo do IM, prevê-se um agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente a partir da noite de Sexta-feira, 26 e durante o dia de Sábado. Este agravamento deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão que na Sexta-feira estará centrada a Noroeste da Madeira, mas em fase de cavamento na sua aproximação ao território continental.

O agravamento do estado do tempo manifestar-se-á essencialmente num aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima. O vento poderá atingir a velocidade média de 75 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h, em particular no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas. No mar as ondas deverão atingir os 8 metros na costa Oeste e 6 metros na costa Sul.

Prevêm-se ainda períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

Para Domingo prevê-se um desagravamento desta situação meteorológica.

O Centro de Previsão continuará a acompanhar a situação, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre e quando tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da página do IM (www.meteo.pt) e a observância de recomendações ou alertas emitidos pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Esta informação meteorológica será actualizada com um novo comunicado durante o dia de amanhã, 26.


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 18:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Assunto: Agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente
> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão de Tempo do IM, prevê-se um agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente a partir da noite de Sexta-feira, 26 e durante o dia de Sábado. Este agravamento deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão que na Sexta-feira estará centrada a Noroeste da Madeira, mas em fase de cavamento na sua aproximação ao território continental.
> 
> O agravamento do estado do tempo manifestar-se-á essencialmente num aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima. O vento poderá atingir a velocidade média de 75 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h, em particular no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas. No mar as ondas deverão atingir os 8 metros na costa Oeste e 6 metros na costa Sul.
> ...



Nós não podemos ver a última saída do ECM, mas este comunicado, e a hora a que foi lançado,  dá a ideia clara que o ECM está na linha de todos os outros, com excepção do GFS.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Assunto: Agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente
> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão de Tempo do IM, prevê-se um agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente a partir da noite de Sexta-feira, 26 e durante o dia de Sábado. Este agravamento deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão que na Sexta-feira estará centrada a Noroeste da Madeira, mas em fase de cavamento na sua aproximação ao território continental.
> 
> O agravamento do estado do tempo manifestar-se-á essencialmente num aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima. O vento poderá atingir a velocidade média de 75 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h, em particular no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas. No mar as ondas deverão atingir os 8 metros na costa Oeste e 6 metros na costa Sul.
> ...



Vão lançar 2comunicados em menos de 24horas o que revela incertezas do que pode ou não acontecer. Acho correcta esta postura do IM


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

David sf disse:


> Nós não podemos ver a última saída do ECM, mas este comunicado, e a hora a que foi lançado,  dá a ideia clara que o ECM está na linha de todos os outros, com excepção do GFS.



Sim quase de certeza 

Saliento (e porque o IM hoje já foi por demais criticado) que este comunicado é a meu ver esclarecedor e muito bem elaborado.


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

vitamos disse:


> Sim quase de certeza
> 
> Saliento (e porque o IM hoje já foi por demais criticado) que este comunicado é a meu ver esclarecedor e muito bem elaborado.



Sem dúvidas!


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

David sf disse:


> Não creio que seja a terceira, mas sim a primeira a desagravar. Tenho andado a seguir as velocidades médias máximas das últimas runs para Sintra. Ontem às 12z era de 87 km/h, às 18z saiu um disparate típico desta run, pôs quase 100, às 0z voltou aos 87 e às 6z baixou para 83. Foram 3 runs em 4 praticamente iguais. Esta foi a dissidente, baixou muitíssimo. De resto, HIRLAM, GME, GEM, UKMO, COAMPS mantém o cavamento e percurso original. Para mim, e tendo em conta que o GFS está fora de forma, enquanto não vir o ECM ou o UKMO a recuarem, considero esta saída pouco credível.
> 
> Mesmo assim acho que a situação colocada pelo GFS não é muito tranquilizadora, até é parecida à prevista para 23 de Dezembro do ano passado. Pena que a próxima run do ECM seja secreta, acho que não há qualquer hipótese de ver as cartas a 48h. A única hipótese é consultar os sites de previsão que nele se baseiam, msn, Foreca ou Meteogroup.




Obrigado David, a tua observação tem lógica, se considerarmos a das 18z um exagero, a das 12z, 00z e 06z são apenas ligeiramente diferentes.
Agora dava jeito termos o ECM das 12z, dos globais na rodada dos modelos das 12z temos o GFS a desagravar, o UKM a manter. E nos restantes não confio muito.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Sem dúvida correcta e prudente a postura do IM face a esta situação, comunicado  esclarecedor com actualização prevista para amanhã..


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 18:50)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado David, a tua observação tem lógica, se considerarmos a das 18z um exagero, a das 12z, 00z e 06z são apenas ligeiramente diferentes.
> Agora dava jeito termos o ECM das 12z, dos globais na rodada dos modelos das 12z temos o GFS a desagravar, o UKM a manter. E nos restantes não confio muito.



Mas pode-se comparar 72h, já sobre o Benelux:

GFS - 990 mb







ECMWF - 970 mb






Deve ter sido uma saída louca do GFS.


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

Hmm, mas estamos a falar de Dimanche, ou seja, Domingo.

Não deveria ser para Sábado?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Addictif disse:


> Hmm, mas estamos a falar de Dimanche, ou seja, Domingo.
> 
> Não deveria ser para Sábado?



O ECM não disponibiliza as cartas abaixo das 72h. Serve para comparar os dois modelos e mostrar que o ECM cavou muito mais a depressão que o americano.


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Okapa  
Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

Sinceramente acho que esta tempestade não vai ser muito intensa.
Acho que vai ser fogo de vista.

O que eu acho, é a seguir à frente, vai ocorrer uma entrada polar significativa em toda a Europa. Já se está a sentir esse frio nos Açores; vejam no satélite a entrada.

Sim vai haver chuva forte, mas parece-me que vai passar rápido. 
O pior é capaz de vir a ser o vento muito forte no pós-frontal.
E o Março vai começar com bastante frio.


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Bem, eu sinceramente, como moro numa zona cheia de pinheiros, tenho um pouco mais de receio e sei que vai haver madeira tombada. Só espero que não seja para cima da casa. Se for, olha, não há muito a fazer. 

Eu bem disse à minha minha namorada que a casa dos meus pais ia ficar sem pinheiros dentro de 2 ou 3 anos 

Entre que horas será o período mais intenso, alguem me sabe dizer ? ( isto é, previsão )


P.S. E já agora, qual o modelo que está a usar o accuweather e qual a cadência de actualização daquele serviço, alguem sabe?


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

mais uma potente entrada fria  em marco para finalizar o inverno como tinha assinalado comeca a ser modela pelo europeu


----------



## RRguru (25 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Boas!
Esperemos que o GFS desta vez tenha razão, no entanto tenho dúvidas. Normalmente acompanho 3 modelos ECMWF, NOGAPS e o GFS, e dos três o americano NOGAPS na minha opinião é dos mais comedidos, por isso vejam a saida das 12h. Coloca às 7h de 27/2 a depressão ligeiramente mais distante da costa e a passar às 13h de 27/2 ao largo da Galiza e não sobre a Galiza como estava modelado anteriormente, com um "cavamento" entre 975 e os 965 hPa (já na Galiza). Não nos devemos seguir apenas pelo GFS até porque já demonstrou toda a sua fragilidade e desnorteio.
Impressionante é ainda a força com que chega ao sul do Reino Unido 955 hPa.
Tal como disse espero que o GFS acerte desta vez, no entanto duvido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Addictif disse:


> Bem, eu sinceramente, como moro numa zona cheia de pinheiros, tenho um pouco mais de receio e sei que vai haver madeira tombada. Só espero que não seja para cima da casa. Se for, olha, não há muito a fazer.
> 
> Eu bem disse à minha minha namorada que a casa dos meus pais ia ficar sem pinheiros dentro de 2 ou 3 anos
> 
> ...



entre as 16horas 4 da manha sera o pico de sul para norte!


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Para leigo entender ( desculpa ), queres dizer que apartir das 16h até as 4h é o tempo que vai durar este "fenómeno" a passar o terreno continental ?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

Addictif disse:


> Para leigo entender ( desculpa ), queres dizer que apartir das 16h até as 4h é o tempo que vai durar este "fenómeno" a passar o terreno continental ?



Na região de Lisboa deverá ser durante a tarde de sábado, acho que começa antes das 16h, provavelmente a seguir ao almoço. Depois vai evoluindo para norte, e acho que antes da meia noite já não afectará Portugal.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

Addictif disse:


> Para leigo entender ( desculpa ), queres dizer que apartir das 16h até as 4h é o tempo que vai durar este "fenómeno" a passar o terreno continental ?



exacto de sul para norte...


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Ok, então quer dizer que vou "assistir" a isto de casa da minha namorada, já que vou para lá de manhã. Na bela zona da Malveira da Serra, que já por si não é nada ventosa.


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

David sf disse:


> Na região de Lisboa deverá ser durante a tarde de sábado, acho que começa antes das 16h, provavelmente a seguir ao almoço. Depois vai evoluindo para norte, e acho que antes da meia noite já não afectará Portugal.



Rica digestão iremos fazer


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Estive a fazer uma ronda pelos varios websites de meteo ( accuweather, weather.com, wunderground, intellicast ), engraçado que todos eles têm baixado as previsões da velocidade do vento... possívelmente usam todos o mesmo modelo não?


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Com vento ou sem vento deixo aqui a Escala de Beaufort

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Beaufort


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 20:19)

A AEMET também fez um comunicado especial



> *Aviso especial de fenómenos adversos
> 25/02/2010  Vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar*
> 
> 6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Una borrasca que se profundizará muy rápidamente en el Atlántico, al oeste de Madeira, y que se desplazará hacia el Cantábrico por el noroeste de la Península, provocará vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar a partir de la madrugada de pasado mañana 27. En las islas occidentales y cumbres de Canarias podrán alcanzarse rachas de 100 a 120 km/h. En Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y en  las cordilleras cantábrica, central, ibérica y Pirineos, rachas de 120 a 130 km/h y en algunas zonas del resto de la mitad norte peninsular de 90 a 100 km/h.
> ...


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2010 às 20:28)




----------



## godzila (25 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

qual a fonte as imagens??


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Sem intenção de alimentar alarmismos mas penso que será interessante a descrição do porta-voz da AEMET faz para o El Mundo sobre a formação da depressão:

«Ángel Rivera, portavoz de la Aemet, explicó la formación y el avance de esta profunda borrasca. "Se está formando al oeste de Madeira y se van a dar una serie de fenómenos que normalmente no coinciden, aunque no es la primera vez que pasa", dijo. "Se unirán una borrasca que está en superficie, de capas bajas, que tiene una energía potente de aire cálido y húmedo, con otra, que denominamos vaguada, de niveles altos", explicó.

"Al unirse ambas, formarán una borrasca muy explosiva, pero de ciclo de vida rápido. Es decir, si las borrascas atlánticas tienen un ciclo de vida de cinco o seis días, ésta es sólo de 24 horas, aunque sus vientos serán muy fuertes". Esta "borrasca perfecta" será muy violenta, "pero no se va a caracterizar por la lluvia, que traerá poca, sino por el viento.

Es una perturbación atmosférica intensa, profunda y poderosa, porque la presión que lleva en el centro es muy baja, y cuanto más baja es la presión que lleva, con más fuerza tiene que emplearse el viento para rellenar ese vacío que se da".

"Estamos a 60-70 horas de que se produzca este fenómeno y aunque ahora las alertas están en naranja fuerte, es probable que el sábado estas alertas se conviertan en rojo, porque los vientos van a dar muchos problemas, sobre todo en el oeste de la península".»


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

já tinha sido referido anteriormente.


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 20:40)

rbsmr disse:


> Sem intenção de alimentar alarmismos mas penso que será interessante a descrição do porta-voz da AEMET faz para o El Mundo sobre a formação da depressão:
> 
> «Ángel Rivera, portavoz de la Aemet, explicó la formación y el avance de esta profunda borrasca. "Se está formando al oeste de Madeira y se van a dar una serie de fenómenos que normalmente no coinciden, aunque no es la primera vez que pasa", dijo. "Se unirán una borrasca que está en superficie, de capas bajas, que tiene una energía potente de aire cálido y húmedo, con otra, que denominamos vaguada, de niveles altos", explicó.
> 
> ...



sinceramente  penso que vai ser um dia com chuva mais intensa em alguns locais do litoral norte e o vento forte mas nada mais do que foi hoje por exemplo!a ultima gfs retirou quase tudo de adverso!acho que vai ser mais um dia de inverno normal!podemos ficar descansados


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2010 às 20:41)

a avaliar pelas imagens nao tem nada bom aspecto


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

A previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte para sábado à tarde colocam ventos médios de 61 km/h. nunca vi tais valores. Para não falar da temperatura prevista acima dos 20ºC, Já o IM colocam ondas de 6 metros, vai ser lindo vai na costa algarvia.


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Mas ventos médios de 61km/h, não é nada "de outro mundo" mundo por assim dizer... é forte, sim, mas nada que na zona oeste não haja com frequência.

Agora teres wind bursts de 130km/h ... isso sim, é optimo para mandar madeira abaixo...


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

joao henriques disse:


> sinceramente  penso que vai ser um dia com chuva mais intensa em alguns locais do litoral norte e o vento forte mas nada mais do que foi hoje por exemplo!a ultima gfs retirou quase tudo de adverso!acho que vai ser mais um dia de inverno normal!podemos ficar descansados




pois o porta voz da aemet nao deve perceber nada do assunto


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 20:51)

o facto do GFS ter tido "um update" onde pode ter tido leituras, xpto, não quer dizer que seja uma certeza. Vamos esperar.
Lá está, quem viveu o temporal da zona Oeste, tem noção que pode ser parecido, possivelmente não tão violento.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Tenho sido um espectador atento ultimamente do Fórum, principalmente deste evento que está para acontecer e sinceramente neste tópico muito se fala e pouco se acerta!Só tenho pena que belas análises fundamentadas continuem a ser feitas aqui e não no tópico de análise. porque assim é preciso vasculhar inúmeros post´s até se encontrarem os que verdadeiramente interessam! Por isso peço encarecidamente aos membros do Fórum que contribuem para a análise e previsão que não postem aqui porque se não é uma confusão post´s de grande utilidade no meio de um chat...


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Mais um boletim da Galicia TV em que aborda os vários trajectos possíveis e quais seriam melhores ou piores para a Galiza

http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=9609&corte=2010-02-25&hora=20:42:23&canle=tvg1


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tenho sido um espectador atento ultimamente do Fórum, principalmente deste evento que está para acontecer e sinceramente neste tópico muito se fala e pouco se acerta!Só tenho pena que belas análises fundamentadas continuem a ser feitas aqui e não no tópico de análise. porque assim é preciso vasculhar inúmeros post´s até se encontrarem os que verdadeiramente interessam! *Por isso peço encarecidamente aos membros* do Fórum que contribuem para a análise e previsão *que não postem aqui* porque se não é uma confusão post´s de grande utilidade no meio de um chat...



Acho que não deve ser totalmente assim como disseste, ambos os tópicos tem a sua importância, o mais correcto é postarem as suas analises mais elaboradas nos dois, isto se fizerem favor. No *Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais* para não haver essa situação que disseste e bem, mas também aqui para poderem ser discutidos, isto claro dentro duma certa razoabilidade.
É a minha opinião.


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Neste momento todos os modelos criaram uma depressão na zona do Canal da Mancha que parece que tirou grande parte da carga atmosférica da nossa depressão. Vamos lá ver por agora, esta tudo mais suavizado esperemos pela próxima Run que já devem ter dados das leituras dos satélites.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lince (25 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> começo seriamente a pensar que ja tivemos evento e nem demos importancia a ele...  estes dias que passaram foram de chuvas fortes ventos constantes e trovoadas intermitentes.. quer me parecer que sabado vai ser um dia banal comparado a estes que temos tido


Concordo plenamente.
Enquanto vocês  discutiam o que se vai passar no próximo fim de semana a minha humilde terra estava a ser assolada por um dos maiores temporais desta década, árvores arrancadas, telhados danificados, rios a transbordar por todos os lados, acomulações de granizo de cerca de 10cm, ventos fortissimos (com rajadas a superar os 120km). Isto na tarde de ontem e durante a madrugada de hoje.
 Felizmente as pessoas por cá estão preparadas para estes eventos, minimizando por vezes os estragos e as consequência que dai podessem resultar.
Noutros locais (nas cidades) seriamos noticia várias vezes ao ano.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 21:45)

Carta com vento a 30m e temperaturas aos 2m do ECM - *Run das 00h*








Carta com vento a 30m e temperaturas aos 2m do ECM - *Run das 12h*






Parece haver um ligeiro desagravamento no vento e um posicionar a depressão um pouco mais a Oeste.


----------



## Jocru (25 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

Bom, parece que o GFS continua a apostar num desagravamento da depressão nesta run das 18, mas a precipitação continua lá


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Estive a perder tempo a ver as imagens de satélite e a depressão sobre o canal da Mancha está a alimentar-se da que estava para passar pela Madeira, preocupa só que deslocou-se o centro da depressão do Atlântico para passar pela Madeira mas fragilizado.

É esperar para ver, mas para já muito menos chuva para está madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Jocru disse:


> Bom, parece que o GFS continua a apostar num desagravamento da depressão nesta run das 18, mas a precipitação continua lá




Cavou a depressão mais um pouco relativamente à run 12z..mas sim, a tendência é claramente para um desagravamento da situação relativamente aos ventos..  já não é aquele sistema super cavado que viamos há umas runs atrás...mas ter em atenção que a chuva poderá ser também um factor a ter em conta e poderá ser forte em especial no Norte e Centro... isto claro, segundo o GFS..:


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Snifa disse:


> Cavou a depressão mais um pouco relativamente à run 12z..mas sim, a tendência é claramente para um desagravamento da situação relativamente aos ventos..  já não é aquele sistema super cavado que viamos há umas runs atrás...mas ter em atenção que a chuva poderá ser também um factor a ter em conta e poderá ser forte em especial no Norte e Centro... isto claro, segundo o GFS..:



como eu disse anteriormente vai ser um dia normal de inverno


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Esta run do GFS agravou em relação a run desastrosa das 12, penso que amanha vamos voltar a ver ali um centro com 970hpa e de novo ventos ciclónicos (rajada) a trajectória é quase aquela a correcta.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

Mais uma run, e desta diminui o problema do vento mas aumentou o problema da precipitação


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

joao henriques disse:


> como eu disse anteriormente vai ser um dia normal de inverno



Esperemos bem que sim sinceramente é o que eu espero. Mas dizeres vai ser um dia normal de inverno, ok sinceramente espero que sim mas vou tomar varias precauções na mesma, como o retirar de bens materiais junto ao mar e resguardar os carros em zonas abrigadas longe de árvores e postes


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Bem, pelas previsoes parece que depois desta depressao o tempo vai acalmar...
Será que este inverno ainda vamos assistir a mais depressoes como estas, ou com o fim do inverno e q entrada da primavera as coisas vao calmar difinitivamente?


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

miguel disse:


> Esta run do GFS agravou em relação a run desastrosa das 12, penso que amanha vamos voltar a ver ali um centro com 970hpa e de novo ventos ciclónicos (rajada) a trajectória é quase aquela a correcta.



miguel sinceramente nao estou a perceber!tu dizes que ainda está mais complicada a situação,as duas ultimas runs desagravaram pelo menos no vento,em que ficamos?porque dizes que esta pior?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

joao henriques disse:


> como eu disse anteriormente vai ser um dia normal de inverno



Fiem-se na virgem (GFS) e não corram. O weather do msn mantém o vento médio em Lisboa nos 65 km/h, tal como tem feito nos últimos 3 dias. E provavelmente vai cavar mais do que o previsto nos modelos, é o que acontece muitas vezes nestas ocasiões.


----------



## rafaeltanga (25 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

a coisa esta feia por ai hemm!
Protejam-se!


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

joao henriques disse:


> miguel sinceramente nao estou a perceber!tu dizes que ainda está mais complicada a situação,as duas ultimas runs desagravaram pelo menos no vento,em que ficamos?porque dizes que esta pior?



É simples! Não me regulo apenas pelo GFS e o GFS depois de uma saída fora da norma dos restantes é normal agora ir ao lugar aos poucos e se colar aos restantes dai que digo amanha veremos o GFS se colar aos restantes e provavelmente terá um centro de 970 ou 975hpa o que provocará ventos bastante fortes na costa em especial. Neste momento este modelo Americano é o único que não está a lidar bem com a situação.

E já agora porque tens tanta certeza que vai ser um simples dia de Inverno??


----------



## Lince (25 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Já viram as previsões do SNOW FORECAST para a tarde de sábado no que diz respeito a acumulações de neve.
Espero pelo comentário dos mais entendidos na matéria para entender a sua veracidade...


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Lince disse:


> Já viram as previsões do SNOW FORECAST para a tarde de sábado no que diz respeito a acomulações de neve.
> Espero pelo comentário dos mais entendidos na matéria para entender a sua veracidade...



Quanto a Estrela não vejo nada de especial podendo mesmo chover aos 2000m







as temperaturas a 850hpa estão muito altas


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

*21:45*





*
 22:00*




Uma evolução significativa mas mostrada pelos modelos


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

miguel disse:


> É simples! Não me regulo apenas pelo GFS e o GFS depois de uma saída fora da norma dos restantes é normal agora ir ao lugar aos poucos e se colar aos restantes dai que digo amanha veremos o GFS se colar aos restantes e provavelmente terá um centro de 970 ou 975hpa o que provocará ventos bastante fortes na costa em especial. Neste momento este modelo Americano é o único que não está a lidar bem com a situação.
> 
> E já agora porque tens tanta certeza que vai ser um simples dia de Inverno??



porque vai ser um dia de chuva e vento e não uma tempestade como estas a querer dizer!


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

joao henriques disse:


> porque vai ser um dia de chuva e vento e não uma tempestade como estas a querer dizer!



Peço desculpa mas sabes o que estas a dizer!? O Sr. João Henriques tem mais conhecimentos como Senhores como 



Meteorologistas espanhóis, AEMET, etc por ai fora.
Parece que têm, aqui critica-se muito o alarmismo e o exagero de certos membros, mas não se critica quando existe pessoas que dizem tudo da boca para fora sem sequer pensar. E nem sequer observar modelos e observar o que os membros mais experientes tem relatado por aqui.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Se repararem bem o gfs nestas ultimas runs tem andado um pouco perdido! Ora no trajecto da depressao. Ora na intensidade da mesma.  esta e uma depressao com grande complexidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Sem dúvida uma representação das temperaturas a 850hpa simplesmente alucinante, penso que por aqui poderemos ver bem a dimensão do fenómeno que está para vir!
Mas desta vez o ar frio varrerá o quente num ápice!


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Lince disse:


> Já viram as previsões do SNOW FORECAST para a tarde de sábado no que diz respeito a acumulações de neve.
> Espero pelo comentário dos mais entendidos na matéria para entender a sua veracidade...



Eu não sendo dos mais entendidos, acho muito pouco provável, e só não digo impossível porque não acredito em impossíveis. 

Aliás outros sites do género não dão nada disso, quando muito no Domingo ao final da madrugada e durante a manhã. O "bicharoco" trará muita humidade e ar quente com ele, por isso...


----------



## YuRiSsS (25 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Uns dizem que isto vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros já diziam que vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros dizem que vai ser um dia a ter cuidado... outros dizem que se deve ter bastante cuidado. Bem parece uma salada fruta para quem percebe pouco dos modelos como eu!

Bem, os ventos esta manhã foram fortes pelo Alentejo, se os de sabado forem bem mais fortes entao garanto que nao é um dia normal de inverno, um dia normal de inverno foi esta manhã, pelo menos no alentejo.


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Uns dizem que isto vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros já diziam que vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros dizem que vai ser um dia a ter cuidado... outros dizem que se deve ter bastante cuidado. Bem parece uma salada fruta para quem percebe pouco dos modelos como eu!
> 
> Bem, os ventos esta manhã foram fortes pelo Alentejo, se os de sabado forem bem mais fortes entao garanto que nao é um dia normal de inverno, um dia normal de inverno foi esta manhã, pelo menos no alentejo.



Exactamente hoje sim foi um dia normal de inverno, por Setúbal hoje por volta das 5 da madrugada existiu uma estação aqui de um membro que registou uma rajada de 80km/h e nem sequer tínhamos metade do que esta para vir, agora pensem um bocado


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Nuno disse:


> Peço desculpa mas sabes o que estas a dizer!? O Sr. João Henriques tem mais conhecimentos como Senhores como
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estou completamente de acordo. É uma situação algo melindrosa e instável, que se deve acompanhar com toda a atenção.
Isto não é nenhuma brincadeira!


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Nuno não sei como encontras-te essas imagens de 15 minutos, mas estou a ver a formação de uma depressão mais a norte que sou entrou nos Run's nesta parte da tarde que parece estar a tirar carga.


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Knyght disse:


> Nuno não sei como encontras-te essas imagens de 15 minutos, mas estou a ver a formação de uma depressão mais a norte que sou entrou nos Run's nesta parte da tarde que parece estar a tirar carga.



Aqui está

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

joao henriques disse:


> porque vai ser um dia de chuva e vento e não uma tempestade como estas a querer dizer!



Enfim...é bem verdade aqui cada um diz o que quer...nem que seja uma opinião baseada em nada e teremos que respeitar o Sr. João Henriques porque se ele diz que vai ser dia normal é porque vai, pelo menos para ele! Ou aliás se ele quer que seja um dia normal, seja feita a sua vontade, agora quando me disser o porquê eu darei algum valor ao que diz nem que seja errado!


----------



## RRguru (25 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sem dúvida uma representação das temperaturas a 850hpa simplesmente alucinante, penso que por aqui poderemos ver bem a dimensão do fenómeno que está para vir!
> Mas desta vez o ar frio varrerá o quente num ápice!



Exactamente o que eu também verifiquei, e que me parece também uma situação pouco vulgar com a passagem de uma depressão "quente", e que poderá também ser preocupante, talvez... o facto de existir uma proximidade tão grande entre duas massas de ar diferentes, poderá ocasionar fenómenos estranhos.


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Nuno disse:


> Peço desculpa mas sabes o que estas a dizer!? O Sr. João Henriques tem mais conhecimentos como Senhores como
> 
> 
> 
> ...



em primeiro lugar nao falo sem pensar e em segundo este forum serve para as pessoas discutirem as suas ideias de uma forma educada e não como o senhor esta a fazer!independente de eu ter poucos conhecimentos ou não eu tenho o direito de expressar as minhas ideias como todas aws pessoas tem!se por acaso não estou correcto das minhas ideias aceito e agradeço que me corrijam e não me faltar a respeito como o senhor fez dizendo que eu digo coisas sem pensar!não é só as pessoas que tem muito conhecimento sobre meteorologia que devem falar sobre as suas ideias!respete a s ideias dos outros!


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Uns dizem que isto vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros já diziam que vai ser um dia normal de inverno, outros dizem que vai ser um dia a ter cuidado... outros dizem que se deve ter bastante cuidado. Bem parece uma salada fruta para quem percebe pouco dos modelos como eu!




É normal, as pessoas tem diferentes opiniões. Cabe a cada um ler atentamente o que alguns dizem de forma fundamentada e ignorar quem mande meros palpites caídos do céu, há aqui pessoas de todas as idades, dos 12 ou 13 aos 70 e muitos, pessoas que sabem muito, outras alguma coisa e pessoas que não sabem nada.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

RRguru disse:


> Exactamente o que eu também verifiquei, e que me parece também uma situação pouco vulgar com a passagem de uma depressão "quente", e que poderá também ser preocupante, talvez... o facto de existir uma proximidade tão grande entre duas massas de ar diferentes, *poderá ocasionar fenómenos estranhos*.



Já aqui foi mencionado pelo David há uns posts atrás *Galerna*:



David sf disse:


> (...)
> É impressionante, é possível que a iso +20 entre na península em Fevereiro. No cantábrico poderá acontecer um dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais espectaculares, uma *galerna*, originada pela diminuição da temperatura dos +12 para 0 a 850 hpa, em cerca de 6 horas.
> 
> Depois desta depressão, parece-me que os amigos do frio vão ter assunto para discutir. Lá para domingo...


----------



## filipept (25 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Olá a todos,

Estamos com dias alucinantes em termos meteorológicos e eu sem tempo para os modelos  . 

Mas bem, esta tem sido uma semana interessantissima, meteorológicamente falando, com chuva, vento, trovoada e outros eventos ainda por confirmar, caso dos possíveis tornados. Já repararam na quantidade de ocorrências de supostos tornados relatadas esta semana? Uma coisa é certa, se não chegou à categoria de tornado, estes épisodios criaram, no mínimo, estragos consideráveis nos locais relatados.

Esta foi uma introdução apenas para lembrar que esta tem sido uma semana difícil para Portugal, começando com a tragédia na Madeira e estendendo-se ao continente ao longo da semana (para os amantes da meteorologia seria algo extraordinário não fossem as vítimas e os estragos, mas essa questão já foi cá debatida no fórum). 

Muitas das situações foram surpresas para mim, pois como disse não tenho tido possibilidade de acompanhar os modelos e a sua evolução.
Por não ter acompanhado a evolução dos modelos fico sem grandes possibilidades de comentar o que virá (o que associado aos meus parcos conhecimentos seria desastroso). Porém, as agências meteorológicas espanholas não conseguem esconder um certo "nervosismo" com a possibilidade de acontecer algo que venha a provocar danos.

De uma forma rápida as temperaturas farão toda a diferença, reparem que a iso 0 e a +8 vão estar muito próximas, em especial frente à costa portuguesa. Esta depressão parece ser ainda alimentada pelas temperaturas altas a serem empurradas de África. Não parece ser uma situação muito comum esta, em especial nesta altura do ano, mas a memória meteorológica prega-nos muitas partidas.

Dentro em breve começa o nowcasting. Vamos lá ver de que forma fecha esta semana...


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

joao henriques disse:


> em primeiro lugar nao falo sem pensar e em segundo este forum serve para as pessoas discutirem as suas ideias de uma forma educada e não como o senhor esta a fazer!independente de eu ter poucos conhecimentos ou não eu tenho o direito de expressar as minhas ideias como todas aws pessoas tem!se por acaso não estou correcto das minhas ideias aceito e agradeço que me corrijam e não me faltar a respeito como o senhor fez dizendo que eu digo coisas sem pensar!não é só as pessoas que tem muito conhecimento sobre meteorologia que devem falar sobre as suas ideias!respete a s ideias dos outros!



Peço desculpa está equivocado niguem aqui lhe faltou ao respeito, se o feri, então estou aqui para lhe pedir desculpa não era essa a minha intenção de maneira nenhuma. Como eu estou a fazer? São feitos dezenas de post neste tópico e em vários a pedir que façam intervenções de algum modo racionais com a situação não banalizar situações que podem por em causa vidas humanas,bens materiais. É tão claro como a agua. Peco desculpa mais uma vez e respeito a sua opinião mas como é óbvio disse o que pensava de uma forma completamente educada. Peco desculpa off tópico vamos voltar ao acompanhamento


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Quanto a Estrela não vejo nada de especial podendo mesmo chover aos 2000m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes bem que a Estrela não serve como referência...já choveu na Estrela e nevou em Bragança! Mas sem dúvida os mapas que o Lince apresentou não me parecm muito correctos, apesar de não dúvidar que logo após a passagem da depressão e com a queda repentina e acentuada da temperatura e mais com a entrada da iso 0º a 850hpa no nosso País não haja queda de neve...e de certeza que o Lince  irá ver neve...Agora aquelas acumulações...


----------



## NunoBrito (25 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

*Informação especial


Comunicado válido entre 2010-02-25 18:05:00 e 2010-02-27 23:59:00  
Assunto: Agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente 

De acordo com o Centro de Previsão de Tempo do IM, prevê-se um agravamento do estado de tempo no Continente a partir da noite de Sexta-feira, 26 e durante o dia de Sábado. Este agravamento deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão que na Sexta-feira estará centrada a Noroeste da Madeira, mas em fase de cavamento na sua aproximação ao território continental. 

O agravamento do estado do tempo manifestar-se-á essencialmente num aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima. O vento poderá atingir a velocidade média de 75 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h, em particular no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas. No mar as ondas deverão atingir os 8 metros na costa Oeste e 6 metros na costa Sul. 

Prevêm-se ainda períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. 

Para Domingo prevê-se um desagravamento desta situação meteorológica. 

O Centro de Previsão continuará a acompanhar a situação, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre e quando tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da página do IM (www.meteo.pt) e a observância de recomendações ou alertas emitidos pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 

Esta informação meteorológica será actualizada com um novo comunicado durante o dia de amanhã, 26. *


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Analisadas as últimas saídas, a tendência é a de uma depressão cavada (975/980) com ventos fortes a merecer atenção e vigilância mas não tão grave como chegou a ser mostrado nos últimos dias, ou seja, o cenário nos modelos de referência não é tão extremo mas também não é nada o que se possa chamar de "normal". E claro, podem mudar ou pode sempre haver uma evolução imprevista pelos modelos, há sempre margem para surpresas desagradáveis numa ciclogenese deste género. Não muda grande coisa em relação a um dia de sábado que se quer de sobreaviso, e os avisos até agora emitidos parecem-me ajustados ao que eu vejo hoje nos modelos.

Nesta última saída das 18z do GFS há boa sintonia com o ECMWF das 12z
(Conseguimos arranjar o ECMWF das 12z  )


*Ontem*










*Hoje*


----------



## joao henriques (25 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Nuno disse:


> Peço desculpa está equivocado niguem aqui lhe faltou ao respeito, se o feri, então estou aqui para lhe pedir desculpa não era essa a minha intenção de maneira nenhuma. Como eu estou a fazer? São feitos dezenas de post neste tópico e em vários a pedir que façam intervenções de algum modo racionais com a situação não banalizar situações que podem por em causa vidas humanas,bens materiais. É tão claro como a agua. Peco desculpa mais uma vez e respeito a sua opinião mas como é óbvio disse o que pensava de uma forma completamente educada. Peco desculpa off tópico vamos voltar ao acompanhamento



eu tambem peço desculpas por falar com tão poucos conhecimentos e vou tentar estar mais atento para ver se aprendo alguma coisa!


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

Bem uma coisa é certa, com mais ou menos gravidade, o evento previsto para sábado promete quebrar recordes neste fórum.
Chuva e vento tão garantidos, com que intensidade?
Já agora vivo perto de um ribeiro, haverá que tomar precauções?


----------



## RRguru (25 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

actioman disse:


> Já aqui foi mencionado pelo David há uns posts atrás *Galerna*:



De facto se aqui já foi referido não verifiquei, no entanto só corrobora o que já foi dito. Mas não só, trombas de agua, que após fazer _landfall_ poderão dar origem a tornados. Sabemos que tais fenómenos não são normais nestas latitudes mas num inverno atipico como este...
É claro que estamos a criar "cenários" mas é uma hipotese embora obviamente remota.


----------



## Addictif (25 Fev 2010 às 23:24)

Mas as pessoas que lêm e que são menos entendidas no assunto ficam meio assustadas ... eu por exemplo. Embora nao perceba, não fico assustado porque enfim, o que terá que ser, vai ser e tenho noção da volatilidade de todo o clima. 

Porém também há que ter algum tento para que não se fale de X, Y, Z levado ao cubo, com requintes de "armageddon" e quando chegar o dia e houver precipitação alta e ventos fortes e ... ponto final, as pessoas vão olhar para o forum e perguntar até que ponto não se expecula demais.

Enfim, garantido é muito vento e muita chuva. O resto, logo se vê.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

Bem de qualquer das formas penso que irá ser um evento espectacular principalmente por essa queda brusca de temperaturas que irá dar muito gosto em acompanhar, depois e se o modelo GFS se confirmasse seria um lindo Domingo branco em Bragança!
Só espero que seja´um evento espectacular sem de forma alguma causar danos materiais ou pessoais...caso contrário com se costuma dizer , mais vale estarmos quietos!


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

Addictif disse:


> Mas as pessoas que lêm e que são menos entendidas no assunto ficam meio assustadas ... eu por exemplo. Embora nao perceba, não fico assustado porque enfim, o que terá que ser, vai ser e tenho noção da volatilidade de todo o clima.
> 
> Porém também há que ter algum tento para que não se fale de X, Y, Z levado ao cubo, com requintes de "armageddon" e quando chegar o dia e houver precipitação alta e ventos fortes e ... ponto final, as pessoas vão olhar para o forum e perguntar até que ponto não se expecula demais.
> 
> Enfim, garantido é muito vento e muita chuva. O resto, logo se vê.



Pela minha experiência, entrando um bocadinho off-topic, o que se passa com o pessoal é que que ao mesmo tempo que tem medo do diabo estão desejosos do ver em acção!  E depois começam a  ficar um bocadinho nervosos quando o diabo não entra mesmo em acção. Mas, no fundo, são todos boas pessoas interessadas em aprender e partilhar experiências sobre meteorologia.


----------



## sunny (25 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

rbsmr disse:


> Pela minha experiência, entrando um bocadinho off-topic, o que se passa com o pessoal é que que ao mesmo tempo que tem medo do diabo estão desejosos do ver em acção!  E depois começam a  ficar um bocadinho nervosos quando o diabo não entra mesmo em acção. Mas, no fundo, são todos boas pessoas interessadas em aprender e partilhar experiências sobre meteorologia.



Falo por mim, nem pensar.Quem dera que tudo desagravasse.Quem quer ver acções desta natureza só pode ser irresponsável...ou ter falta de maturidade


----------



## RRguru (25 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

Addictif disse:


> Mas as pessoas que lêm e que são menos entendidas no assunto ficam meio assustadas ... eu por exemplo. Embora nao perceba, não fico assustado porque enfim, o que terá que ser, vai ser e tenho noção da volatilidade de todo o clima.
> 
> Porém também há que ter algum tento para que não se fale de X, Y, Z levado ao cubo, com requintes de "armageddon" e quando chegar o dia e houver precipitação alta e ventos fortes e ... ponto final, as pessoas vão olhar para o forum e perguntar até que ponto não se expecula demais.
> 
> Enfim, garantido é muito vento e muita chuva. O resto, logo se vê.



Todas as hipoteses e análises aqui lançadas neste forum são meras opiniões pessoais na tentativa de efectuar *seguimento e previsão do tempo e modelos*, obviamente que não passará apenas disso. Como tal e como o fenómeno meteorológico é fascinante precisamente pela imprevisibilidade, todos os cenários são possiveis, e fenómenos anormais em circunstâncias anormais são sempre possiveis, mas tal como eu disse anteriormente as hipoteses são remotas. Quanto ao facto de os menos "atentos" ficarem assustados, sinceramente não acredito nisso, pois vivemos numa sociedade de informação onde as pessoas são consecutivamente "bombardeadas" e tem acesso a todo o tipo de informação inclusivé sobre meteorologia se estiverem interessadas. Não acredito que alguém se assuste se algum membro tiver uma análise mais arrojada de qualquer mapa ou modelo meteorológico.
Off-topic " O meu Sporting também tinha hipoteses remotas de vencer na Europa e lá ganhou, é como tudo certezas absolutas não há".


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Estou em polgas para ver o próximo run, a depressão está passando mais pelo lado leste da madeira do que como todos os modelos previam que passa-se pelo lado oeste...
Está uma depressão menos cavada mas vamos lá ver se isto acelera e onde passa o centro de depressão...


----------



## Snow (26 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite a todos os membros.

Percebo que esta situação deixe toda a gente a olhar para os modelos, e a dar a sua opinião, contudo acho fundamental que as opiniões sejam dadas, baseadas em algo concreto, modelos, imagens de satélite, etc, não chega afirmar algo, porque nos parece que algo irá acontecer. Quanto à previsão do snow forecast, penso que não é muito fiável, a cota de neve não irá ser assim tão alta como está na previsão do site. Como se pode ver aqui http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=COVILH%C3, a cota de neve andará pelos 1884 metros, mas apenas num curto espaço de tempo, pelo que a camada de neve existente na Serra da Estrela irá aumentar ainda mais. Também Bragança, poderá ver neve nos pós frontal, isto de acordo com os diversos modelos.

Grande Inverno temos tido, quanto a esta situação que se aproxima, temos que ter muita calma, muitos factores importam. Penso que a partir de agora, o melhor meio de análise irá ser o satelite, observando o comportamento da depressão.


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

RRguru disse:


> Todas as hipoteses e análises aqui lançadas neste forum são meras opiniões pessoais na tentativa de efectuar *seguimento e previsão do tempo e modelos*, obviamente que não passará apenas disso. Como tal e como o fenómeno meteorológico é fascinante precisamente pela imprevisibilidade, todos os cenários são possiveis, e fenómenos anormais em circunstâncias anormais são sempre possiveis, mas tal como eu disse anteriormente as hipoteses são remotas. Quanto ao facto de os menos "atentos" ficarem assustados, sinceramente não acredito nisso, pois vivemos numa sociedade de informação onde as pessoas são consecutivamente "bombardeadas" e tem acesso a todo o tipo de informação inclusivé sobre meteorologia se estiverem interessadas. Não acredito que alguém se assuste se algum membro tiver uma análise mais arrojada de qualquer mapa ou modelo meteorológico.
> Off-topic " O meu Sporting também tinha hipoteses remotas de vencer na Europa e lá ganhou, é como tudo certezas absolutas não há".



Eu também já estava pronto a entrar em depressão, mas os 3-0 reduziram o cavamento 
Desculpem o off.toppic. Quanto a Sábado vamos entrar em nowcasting, olho no radar, olho no satélite e tudo à janela. As condições parecem-me muito estranhas, principalmente com a massa de ar frio a norte e a de ar quente a sul...


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Bem visível a intrusão seca na imagem do canal WV.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

Mais outra bela intervenção na TVG

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=9609&corte=2010-02-25&hora=20:42:23&canle=tvg1


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

Minho disse:


> Bem visível a intrusão seca na imagem do canal WV.



Parece estar num processo de cavamento maior do que esperaria naquela zona


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2010 às 00:59)

Ventos d 70km/h parecendo q ñ ja sao qq coisa pq a essa velocidade num carro, se metermos a mao d fora ja sentimos atrito forte. Ps: nao consigo aceder aos modelos do ecmwf pq pede password

*Ventos de 70km/h parecendo que não já são qualquer coisa porque a essa velocidade num carro, se metermos a mão de fora já sentimos atrito forte. Ps: não consigo aceder aos modelos do ecmwf porque pede password*


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Ventos d 70km/h parecendo q ñ ja sao qq coisa pq a essa velocidade num carro, se metermos a mao d fora ja sentimos atrito forte. Ps: nao consigo aceder aos modelos do ecmwf pq pede password



A que site estas a aceder? Ao site mesmo do modelo Europeu? Se assim for só disponibilizam o ventos aos 850hPa e o geopotencial aos 500hPa. Entras numa parte lateral do site que tem a indicação "Forecasts", mas só tem a partir das 72h.

Eu conheço este outro, onde disponibilizam cartas logo a partir das 24h, pena é só serem da Pressão Atmosférica ao nível do mar e geopotencial aos 500hPa:

*Meteocentre*


É só escolheres a Run.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

A depressão anda estacionaria, e ter um cavamento prematuro segundo os modelos, a sua trajectória é  para E e NE, com um comportamento rectilíneo, porque vejo que a massa fria que baixa dos açores, esta provocar a sua deslocação  mais morosa e não tão ao NE, esta a ser pressionada para uma trajectória mas para E. Ou seja, o seu centro esta mais próximo a ilha da madeira, para depois fazer a sua curvatura de trajecto, entre costa alentejana e de Leiria, ou seja mais ao centro de Portugal.


----------



## icewoman (26 Fev 2010 às 01:30)

alex vieria disse:


> A depressão anda estacionaria, e ter um cavamento prematuro segundo os modelos, a sua trajectória é  para E e NE, com um comportamento rectilíneo, porque vejo que a massa fria que baixa dos açores, esta provocar a sua deslocação  mais morosa e não tão ao NE, esta a ser pressionada para uma trajectória mas para E. Ou seja, o seu centro esta mais próximo a ilha da madeira, para depois fazer a sua curvatura de trajecto, entre costa alentejana e de Leiria, ou seja mais ao centro de Portugal.



isso quer dizer....?


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

actioman disse:


> A que site estas a aceder? Ao site mesmo do modelo Europeu? Se assim for só disponibilizam o ventos aos 850hPa e o geopotencial aos 500hPa. Entras numa parte lateral do site que tem a indicação "Forecasts", mas só tem a partir das 72h.
> 
> Eu conheço este outro, onde disponibilizam cartas logo a partir das 24h, pena é só serem da Pressão Atmosférica ao nível do mar e geopotencial aos 500hPa:
> 
> ...


Obrigado, realmente é pena só serem esses 2 parametros, mas tenho visto imagens d outro tipo d ecmwf q sao a cores


----------



## Extreme (26 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

Boa noite.
Encontrei a seguinte previsão no site da BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/hi/news/newsid_8536000/8536711.stm

Têm ainda uma previsão descrita do que pode vir a acontecer.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 02:11)

Boa observação 



alex vieria disse:


> A depressão anda estacionaria, e ter um cavamento prematuro segundo os modelos, a sua trajectória é  para E e NE, com um comportamento rectilíneo, porque vejo que a massa fria que baixa dos açores, esta provocar a sua deslocação  mais morosa e não tão ao NE, esta a ser pressionada para uma trajectória mas para E. Ou seja, o seu centro esta mais próximo a ilha da madeira, para depois fazer a sua curvatura de trajecto, entre costa alentejana e de Leiria, ou seja mais ao centro de Portugal.



Segundo os *modelos GFS da tarde de Quinta-feira*, a depressão começou a cavar mais cedo que o inicialmente esperado e a sua trajectória tende a ser mais para leste. Previsivelmente, o centro da depressão passará mesmo a roçar a Ilha da Madeira pelo lado Noroeste (00h00 de Sábado) e chegará ao território de Portugal Continental por volta das 12h00 de Sábado, num ponto mais para sul do que inicialmente estava previsto (deverá seguir o alinhamento Lisboa – Guarda, aproximadamente).


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 02:32)

icewoman disse:


> isso quer dizer....?



Isso quer dizer que o radar meteorológico é a ajuda que todos nós não temos, principalmente os modelos que correm as previsões.

Neste momento a depressão forma-se do lado este da madeira contrariamente ao sempre previsto. Se acelerar pode vir com o centro directamente contra a Madeira por isso para as próximas 12 horas é quase certo que chuva e vento serão fracos. Mas algo mais além disso é de 

Existem 3 depressões muito juntas neste preciso momento!


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

Mas que GFS estão vocês a ver ?
A última saída, das 18z, está assim:


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 02:42)

Knyght disse:


> Neste momento a depressão forma-se do lado este da madeira contrariamente ao sempre previsto.



Está no geral a correr exactamente como o previsto, uma perturbação inicial associada a baixas pressões que vem de oeste começa a ser cavada pelo Jet passando a mesma nas imediações da Ilha.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 02:46)

Vince tou a seguir o modelo CMC principalmente, mais o WRF.











Mais a situação preocupante da Madeira Satelite
A Noroeste sobre os Azores
A Sudoeste o Ciclone da Madeira
A Nordeste sobre o Canal da Mancha


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2010 às 03:20)

Mas  que Inverno !!!
Também nesta  Casa .
Que enxurrada de posts.
Tanta escrita aqui deixada num só dia,
Deslizamentos  de  páginas .
Algumas  carregadas de detritos imaginativos ,
outras,  enlameadas  de frenesins desbocados.
Obviamente, contiuam por aqui, 
posts de águas  tranquilas , de serenos leitos informativos,esclarecedores.
Que previlégio ter uma Casa assim, bem resistente à intempérie...

O que aí vem?
-Nada a acrescentar ao que por aqui ,  foi já,  bem  explanado.
Para o Continente,  era mais vento, agora diz-se que eventualmente poderá ser  mais chuva,mas  amanhã (hoje ) , ainda pode ser que sejam  as duas coisas ,ou nenhuma... (?)
Nestas especificidades, quantas previsões até nas  vésperas têm dificuldades?


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 03:35)

Knyght disse:


> Vince tou a seguir o modelo CMC principalmente, mais o WRF.



Neste momento seria péssima ideia seguir o CMC, pois está muito errado. É simples de demonstrar que o modelo está errado e nunca se poderia confiar nele neste momento.

Eu explico:


*Previsão CMC (run 12z) para as 00z de hoje (há 3:30m atrás)*
Mostra apenas uma perturbação numa área alongada de baixas pressões e desorganizada









*Previsão GFS (run 18z) para as 00z de hoje (há 3:30m atrás)*
Mostra uma depressão já criada e com personalidade








*Imagem de satélite 00z de hoje (há 3:30m atrás)*
Vê-se uma depressão em pleno cavamento, se calhar até com uma pressão mais baixa do que a prevista pelo GFS








Conclusão ? O CMC está errado, logo nunca se poderia confiar nessa saída desse modelo.


----------



## FJC (26 Fev 2010 às 04:33)

Fonte:
http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## DMartins (26 Fev 2010 às 07:19)

Knyght, gostaria de saber como consegues ver esta imagem.
É que eu ao tentar ver a "Europe", dá-me só um cantinho da P.Ibérica...


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 08:10)

Bons dias, 

bem visível o cavamento da depressão e como já disse o Vince poderá ter uma pressão mais baixa do que aquela que está a ser modelada pelo GFS...a circulação e organização são bem vísíveis...penso que nesta altura ainda não seria para estar tão organizada e definida com está agora...







a acompanhar com atenção sobertudo no satélite.


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 08:23)

Diagnóstico dos 3 principais modelos, sendo que pelo menos um deles está completamente errado:

*ECMWF*


























Impressionante o gradiente às 45h, entre a costa norte da Galiza e a fronteira portuguesa, menos de 300 km, mais de 20 hpa.

*UKMO*

Parecido com o ECMWF. E com a generalidade dos restantes modelos, excepto o GFS.
















*GFS*
















Alguém aposta no GFS?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

Nuno disse:


> Peço desculpa mas sabes o que estas a dizer!? O Sr. João Henriques tem mais conhecimentos como Senhores como
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente, não irá ser um dia normal de Inverno, mas sim um dia em que, infelizmente, poderão existir estragos, e outros problemas


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 09:28)

Alerta vermelho para a Galiza devido ao vento , actualização do meteogalicia:







http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/index.action


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 09:40)

Ora ai está o que se previa, o GFS novamente a cavar a depressão nesta RUN das 0600 e penso que cavará mais na próxima...


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

e, em comparação, no nosso IM portugal está verdinho, como um campo florido....fiquei baralhado, atendendo que hoje de manha, nos noticiarios, falavam de ventos e aguaceiros já para hoje....


----------



## HBene (26 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

jotasetubal disse:


> e, em comparação, no nosso IM portugal está verdinho, como um campo florido....fiquei baralhado, atendendo que hoje de manha, nos noticiarios, falavam de ventos e aguaceiros já para hoje....



Tem o alerta na Madeira. Aqui em Portugal Continental acho que não há nada de anormal previsto para hoje...  Amanhã é que de certeza que não vai estar verdinho.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 09:51)

Ohhhh Vince as imagens são igualzinhas assim não ajudas 
Quanto as imagens do EUMESAT e tendo eu pedido aqui no fórum o link dos tais 15 minutos só corregi a localização da imagem http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/

Vince quanto ao Modelo CMC por mais estranho que pareça seguindo a imagem da precipitação é aquele que mais se aproxima as imagens de satélite. Uma mansa larga e fraca a passar pela Madeira.











Dá para ver as semelhanças?


----------



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

CARTA DE SUPERFÍCIE PARA O MEIO DIA DE SÁBADO






Do acompanhamento que tenho feito ao longo destes dias do prognóstico de superfície o centro da depressão tem sido posto mais largo do continente. Desconheço qual o modelo de previsão utilizado pelo Metoffice.
No entanto, tem mantido o cavamento inicialmente previsto.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Deixo estas Imagens para depois confirmar a reacção dos modelos.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Knyght disse:


> Ohhhh Vince as imagens são igualzinhas assim não ajudas



Já corrigi. 




Knyght disse:


> Dá para ver as semelhanças?





Sim, mas é como outros modelos também. 






O que tentei explicar é que aquela saída do CMC estava errada, não tinha a depressão formada às 00z de hoje, e quando um modelo tem um erro desses numa fase inicial os erros amplificam-se muito ao longo da restante previsão, logo não se pode confiar nela. Tu referias uma depressão a formar-se a leste da Madeira o que não era verdade, mas parece que editaste essa parte.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Ontem a dada altura que a formação da depressão estava estacionada e a frente estava muito alargada que pelas imagens de satélite a precipitação estava a ser superior pelo lado este da Madeira que do lado oeste. Estava a correr no Expedition, o GFS e o CMC, e era o CMC que dava uma frente mais atrasada e larga. E atendendo que o CMC é o modelo 4D que tenho verificado tem os dados de ortografia da Madeira mesmo em baixa resolução comecei a seguir-lo.

Acho que não foi só eu a verificar que a formação ficou estagnada algum tempo que os modelos não previam, ao qual reparei que a depressão do Canal da Mancha alimentou-se em parte com a carga do Atlântico pelo Este da Madeira, se é que me faço entender.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Por favor não façam hotlink de imagens de satélite, cartas, modelos ou fotografias. Usem um servidor de imagens como o Imageshack ou o Photobucket. 
E também não metam imagens com mais de 800 pixels de largura, para quem não tem programa de edição de imagens, o Imageshack faz o redimensionamento automatico para 800 se assim o indicarem


----------



## Quantum (26 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

jotasetubal disse:


> e, em comparação, no nosso IM portugal está verdinho, como um campo florido....fiquei baralhado, atendendo que hoje de manha, nos noticiarios, falavam de ventos e aguaceiros já para hoje....



Sim, é verdade.. hoje está verde.. Mas a partir desta tarde ou noite passará a estar alerta vermelho em todo o país praticamente devido aos critérios de emissão deles:
- rajadas superiores a 130 km/h para o litoral e terras altas (por isso, suponho que quase todas as regiões) já que o IM já prevê rajadas 150km/h;
Quanto à agitação marítima deverá estar entre o alerta laranja ou vermelho (para o litoral, obviamente..).
Chuva talvez amarelo/laranja... 

Mas pronto, não vejo porque não podem pôr os alertas mais cedo como Espanha, em vez de ser umas 3-4 horas antes, até porque já é quase certo que Portugal será afectado (nem que seja só uma região). Qual é o objectivo dos alertas afinal? Não é preparar a Protecção Civil bem como a população? Acho que ninguém se prepara para essas eventualidades em 3 horas.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

Quantum disse:


> Sim, é verdade.. hoje está verde.. Mas a partir desta tarde ou noite passará a estar alerta vermelho em todo o país praticamente devido aos critérios de emissão deles:
> - rajadas superiores a 130 km/h para o litoral e terras altas (por isso, suponho que quase todas as regiões) já que o IM já prevê rajadas 150km/h;
> Quanto à agitação marítima deverá estar entre o alerta laranja ou vermelho (para o litoral, obviamente..).
> Chuva talvez amarelo/laranja...
> ...



Sim, rajadas de 150 Km/h é muito preocupante se se vierem a verificar....opinião pessoal acho esse valor excessivo, acredito mais em 100/120 Km/h no Litoral e 130 terras altas e já são valores muito elevados com potencial destrutivo.... se a previsão se mantiver os alertas surgirão obviamente ainda hoje...mas essa previsão pode ainda  ser alterada ( desagravada relativamente ao vento) por isso temos que aguardar...

Agora quais os critérios que levam os Espanhois a emitirem alertas/avisos mais cedo que o nosso IM isso ultrapassa-me...


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 10:50)

Knyght disse:


> Ontem a dada altura que a formação da depressão estava estacionada e a frente estava muito alargada que pelas imagens de satélite a precipitação estava a ser superior pelo lado este da Madeira que do lado oeste. Estava a correr no Expedition, o GFS e o CMC, e era o CMC que dava uma frente mais atrasada e larga. E atendendo que o CMC é o modelo 4D que tenho verificado tem os dados de ortografia da Madeira mesmo em baixa resolução comecei a seguir-lo.
> 
> Acho que não foi só eu a verificar que a formação ficou estagnada algum tempo que os modelos não previam, ao qual reparei que a depressão do Canal da Mancha alimentou-se em parte com a carga do Atlântico pelo Este da Madeira, se é que me faço entender.



O 4D não tem nada a ver com a orografia, tem a ver com uma dimensão temporal para assimilação de dados, o 4D que referes também tem modelos como o ECMWF e o UKMET. Nenhum modelo global tem resolução orográfica decente para a Madeira que é uma coisa tão pequena que praticamente não existe dentro do Modelo global. Para modelar a preciptação orográfica tem que se ver modelos de mesoescala com um domínio de maior resolução especialmente configurado para a Madeira, precisamente na orografia.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2010 às 10:52)

De certeza que o windguru não reviu, hoje, em alta as previsões do vento. Pelo menos no que diz respeito a Sta. Cruz (Torres Vedras) aumentou a previsão de força 7 para força 8 na escala de Beaufort!???


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

rb, ainda por cima levamos em cheio com ele...
A zona é muito boa para se viver, mas bolas, este ano a pontaria é sempre para o meio da costa portuguesa


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 11:01)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, rajadas de 150 Km/h é muito preocupante se se vierem a verificar....opinião pessoal acho esse valor excessivo, acredito mais em 100/120 Km/h no Litoral e 130 terras altas.... se a previsão se mantiver os alertas surgirão obviamente ainda hoje...mas essa previsão pode ainda  ser alterada ( desagravada relativamente ao vento) por isso temos que aguardar...
> 
> Agora quais os critérios que levam os Espanhois a emitirem alertas/avisos mais cedo que o nosso IM isso ultrapassa-me...



Não me parece nada excessivo esses 150km/h se bem que contaria mais com 130 ou 140km/h no Litoral sempre falei que seria uma tempestade perigosa a requerer cuidados especiais e parece salvo uma ecatombe de ultima hora que assim será, mas mesmo assim a situação é menos grave do que o previsto a poucos dias atrás pelos modelos só para terem uma ideia. O GFS para mim está perdido nem sei se se irá encontrar de novo até a noite 
Em resumo uma tempestade que deverá ser felizmente por um lado das muito raras em Portugal mas que lá de vez em quando aparece uma a nos visitar. Tenho pena do nosso IM ainda não ter colocado os avisos e já não se estar a fazer um aviso maior nas rádios e televisões tal como fazem os nossos vizinhos Espanhóis sem medos de alarmar quando as coisas requerem preocupação. Ainda hoje falei do temporal a muita gente e claro a resposta foi sempre a mesma.."a sério?! não sabia de nada!!!" enfim como poderia saber se tá tudo a desvalorizar só falam na Madeira


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

O País vizinho já começou a mudar de cor...porque será?
Amigos do Litoral Norte estejam atentos...que eu também vou estar...


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 11:13)

Alguem pode me dizer se as "horas" se mantem para o agravamento do tempo. Ou seja, continua a ser do 12h em diante?


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 11:13)

Miguel os mais atrasados é que estão a seguir melhor, alguém quer dados para determinada zona do país? Posso retirar GFS, CMC e Windguru.


----------



## calitos (26 Fev 2010 às 11:18)

Knyght disse:


> Miguel os mais atrasados é que estão a seguir melhor, alguém quer dados para determinada zona do país? Posso retirar GFS, CMC e Windguru.



Bons dias,

Gostaria se possivel, dados para a zona de Setubal,nomeadamente horas de previsivel maior impacto, direcção e velocidade media do vento e rajadas maximas previstas.

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Knyght disse:


> Miguel os mais atrasados é que estão a seguir melhor, alguém quer dados para determinada zona do país? Posso retirar GFS, CMC e Windguru.



Já agora, podias retirar dados aqui para o Algarve?
Pelas últimas runs do GFS, a situação diminuiu a sua intensidade. Mas gostava de ver outras saidas para aqui.

Já agora, as rajadas de 150km/h previstas pelo IM para o litoral, será que poderão afectar aqui o Sul, ou serão mais para o Litoral Oeste? 

Por aqui tenho informações que, até agora, a Protecção Civil ainda não enviou (pelo menos oficialmente) nada para a Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil!


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Eco, essas rajadas serão mais sentidas mas para norte. Pelo que me dá a perceber o landfall será algure na costa litoral oeste ( xiça, até vou conseguir ver o core da bixa, na ericeira! ehehe). Ou seja, mais para sul sentirás vento sim, rajadas fortes, sim, mas não nos 150km/h.

O mal do IM é que faz uma previsão a toda a escala do continente. Ou seja, ficamos a "anhar" localmente.


De qualquer maneira, vou me armar em fotografo e amanha de manha quando for ter com a maria, vou andar com a maquina para todo o lado... nunca se sabe.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

Addictif disse:


> Eco, essas rajadas serão mais sentidas mas para norte. Pelo que me dá a perceber o landfall será algure na costa litoral oeste ( xiça, até vou conseguir ver o core da bixa, na ericeira! ehehe). Ou seja, mais para sul sentirás vento sim, rajadas fortes, sim, mas não nos 150km/h.
> 
> O mal do IM é que faz uma previsão a toda a escala do continente. Ou seja, ficamos a "anhar" localmente.
> 
> ...




Não será bem assim... o vento circula ao longo das isobaras em torno do núcleo, pelo que não é bem no local do landfall que surgem as rajadas mais altas. A colocação actual do GFS é já próxima dos outros modelos, sendo que este desde há muito que prevê que os ventos mais fortes se situem nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal... até pela forma "diagonal" de entrada da depressão. Serão estas em princípio as zonas mais críticas pese embora que a distribuição de ventos no litoral deverá ser relativamente democrática. Chamada de atenção também para as terras altas onde as rajadas poderão também ser extraordinariamente fortes!


----------



## icewoman (26 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Knyght disse:


> Miguel os mais atrasados é que estão a seguir melhor, alguém quer dados para determinada zona do país? Posso retirar GFS, CMC e Windguru.



Bom dia,


realmente fico baralhada quando vejo o DNOTICIAS da Madeira, pois a informação que lá vem é contraditória, nem coincide com a do IM.


Pode informar-me da previsão para o Arquipelago? Sempre vamos ter chuvas intensas?

desde já muito obrigada.


----------



## HBene (26 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

Não sei se estou errado mas rajadas na ordem dos 150 kilometros por hora está muito perto das sentidas no passado mês de Dezembro na zona Oeste 
Ou seja, devemo-nos precaver para eventuais danos (alguns telhados arrancados, vegetação e campos agrícolas danificados, estruturas electricas, etc) correcto?


----------



## icewoman (26 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

DN MADEIRA


O estado do tempo vai piorar a partir da tarde de hoje. As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) indicam que o vento vai ganhar força, a chuva cairá de forma moderada e, no mar, as vagas poderão atingir os 6,5 metros na costa sul. Toda esta turbulência deve-se à deslocação de um ciclone a oeste da ilha da Madeira, colocando o arquipélago em alerta amarelo, o segunda numa escala de quatro. 

*Até ao final da manhã de hoje, a precipitação deverá diminuir de intensidade*. No entanto, o vento ganhará força até ao final do dia, tornando-se moderado a forte do quadrante sul, com rajadas na ordem dos 70 km/h, sendo "forte a muito forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130 km/h nas zonas montanhosas", revela a nota emitida ontem pelo IM para a comunicação social.


----------



## trepkos (26 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

HBene disse:


> Não sei se estou errado mas rajadas na ordem dos 150 kilometros por hora está muito perto das sentidas no passado mês de Dezembro na zona Oeste
> Ou seja, devemo-nos precaver para eventuais danos (alguns telhados arrancados, vegetação e campos agrícolas danificados, estruturas electricas, etc) correcto?



Sim, prevenção acima de tudo, retirar tudo o que possa ser atirado pelo vento, não colocar os carros perto de árvores, caixotes do lixo ( aqueles q são móveis ) e perto de postes e estar com bastante atenção à situação meteorológica.

É uma situação extrema e rara no nosso país, mas também não é o fim do mundo, requer apenas mais cuidados na prevenção, assim poderá se reduzir o risco de grandes danos materiais e eventualmente pessoais.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 11:51)

HBene disse:


> Não sei se estou errado mas rajadas na ordem dos 150 kilometros por hora está muito perto das sentidas no passado mês de Dezembro na zona Oeste
> Ou seja, devemo-nos precaver para eventuais danos (alguns telhados arrancados, vegetação e campos agrícolas danificados, estruturas electricas, etc) correcto?



É isso mesmo, embora a acontecer seja localmente e nunca em toda a costa do continente. Atenção, não vai voar tudo, só algumas coisas e em alguns locais.

Um dos problemas maiores pode ser mesmo a falta de electricidade, mas nunca por muito tempo, penso eu.

Ficam aqui algumas medidas a ter em conta:

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Preven...is/Ciclones/Pages/MedidasdeAutoproteccao.aspx


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

Addictif disse:


> Eco, essas rajadas serão mais sentidas mas para norte. Pelo que me dá a perceber o landfall será algure na costa litoral oeste ( xiça, até vou conseguir ver o core da bixa, na ericeira! ehehe). Ou seja, mais para sul sentirás vento sim, rajadas fortes, sim, mas não nos 150km/h.
> 
> O mal do IM é que faz uma previsão a toda a escala do continente. Ou seja, ficamos a "anhar" localmente.
> 
> ...



Segundo os modelos mais credíveis, onde não estou a incluir o GFS porque a 24 h ainda não estabilizou, o landfall dar-se-á pelo Cabo Finisterra, na Galiza. poderá fazer uma tangente à costa, pelo que qualquer desvio para leste poderá fazê-la entrar, mas é opção minoritária.

Já foi baptizada internacionalmente:


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

icewoman disse:


> *Até ao final da manhã de hoje, a precipitação deverá diminuir de intensidade*.



Desculpem o off-topic, mas se bem me lembro não houve grandes precipitações na Madeira durante a noite passada. Até pelo contrário choveu muito pouco, e se eles prevêem chover ainda menos, então é bom sinal!

cumps


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 11:54)

HBene disse:


> Não sei se estou errado mas rajadas na ordem dos 150 kilometros por hora está muito perto das sentidas no passado mês de Dezembro na zona Oeste
> Ou seja, devemo-nos precaver para eventuais danos (alguns telhados arrancados, vegetação e campos agrícolas danificados, estruturas electricas, etc) correcto?



Sim isso mesmo, a se confirmarem esses valores durante um pico de 3/4horas penso que se pode dar problemas graves por exemplo nas telecomunicações e electricidade


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia a todos!

Infelizmente não consigo seguir-vos como queria, mas posso dizer-vos que ainda não houve nenhuma alteração a nivel de protecção civil, isto é, a nivel de alertas.

Os comunicados do IM foram os mesmos que sairam ao público e o briefing não disse nada de novo.

Falam da depressão mas nao querem assumir um estado de alerta para já, pelos vistos esperam que ela mude de direcção ou que perca força (o que já foi dito aqui).

Notei que a temperatura baixou bastante, fruto disto?


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 11:58)

vitamos disse:


> Não será bem assim... o vento circula ao longo das isobaras em torno do núcleo, pelo que não é bem no local do landfall que surgem as rajadas mais altas. A colocação actual do GFS é já próxima dos outros modelos, sendo que este desde há muito que prevê que os ventos mais fortes se situem nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal... até pela forma "diagonal" de entrada da depressão. Serão estas em princípio as zonas mais críticas pese embora que a distribuição de ventos no litoral deverá ser relativamente democrática. Chamada de atenção também para as terras altas onde as rajadas poderão também ser extraordinariamente fortes!



Isso é assim, mas fenómenos extremos, que nesta situação até são prováveis podem acontecer junto ao centro e causar rajadas muito fortes, se bem que mais efémeras e localizadas. Mais afastado do centro tens a certeza que o vento soprará em média mais forte, mas estás menos vulnerável a eventos extremos. Eu pessoalmente, prefiro ficar afastado do centro.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

> Notei que a temperatura baixou bastante, fruto disto?


 não Rachel..porque com a passagem desta depressão a temperatura até vai subir um pouco


----------



## sunny (26 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

HotSpot disse:


> É isso mesmo, embora a acontecer seja localmente e nunca em toda a costa do continente. Atenção, não vai voar tudo, só algumas coisas e em alguns locais.
> 
> Um dos problemas maiores pode ser mesmo a falta de electricidade, mas nunca por muito tempo, penso eu.
> 
> ...



Obrigada pelos teus conselhos, sempre confortam um bocadinho, só não entendo....
Porque não avisam a população nos meios de comunicação social, 
Porque não recomendam às pessoas que que permaneçam em casa, dada a certeza deste evento?
Se depois houver consequências e graves, vão dizer que não sabiam? que não podiam prever?
Acho de grande irresponsabilidade este comportamento.


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

miguel disse:


> Sim isso mesmo, a se confirmarem esses valores durante um pico de 3/4horas penso que se pode dar problemas graves por exemplo nas telecomunicações e electricidade



Mais importante é não sair de casa. Quam quiser tirar fotos que o faça da janela, ou saia depois, que se houver algo para fotografar ainda lá estará.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

sunny disse:


> Porque não recomendam às pessoas que que permaneçam em casa, dada a certeza deste evento?



Vê o post da Rachel mais acima. É o que temos 

Em Espanha fartam-se de falar nisto e já há alertas vermelhos.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Infelizmente não consigo seguir-vos como queria, mas posso dizer-vos que ainda não houve nenhuma alteração a nivel de protecção civil, isto é, a nivel de alertas.
> 
> ...




Isto é muito triste mas enfim é o pais que temos, nunca vamos mudar neste aspecto


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

Ok, my mistake. Pensei que a landfall fosse algo na costa oeste, mais a norte.

Quando ao ser igual à zona Oeste, no passado mes de Dez. Vai ser parecido sim, porém, não esquecer, que foi mais agressivo com rajadas superiores a 230Km/h.


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Brunomc disse:


> não Rachel..porque com a passagem desta depressão a temperatura até vai subir um pouco



Obrigado Brunomc,

Mas realmente sinto um frio acentuado que não estava durante as horas mais madrugadoras, por exemplo na Amadora ás 8:00 marcava 15º e agora em Carnaxide posso dizer que estão cerca de 11 ou 10º.

Realmente é estranho ainda não haver nada por aqui  mas calculo que no decorrer do dia eles vão alterar os conteúdos no site.
Informação mais precisa só após as 14h que é quando tenho nova reunião. 

Off: É engraçado o nº de pessoas amigas que segue este fórum e que me tem telefonado para saber se eu sei de alguma coisa ... Fico parva em não poder dizer mais nada! eehe


----------



## PDias (26 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

miguel disse:


> Sim isso mesmo, a se confirmarem esses valores durante um pico de 3/4horas penso que se pode dar problemas graves por exemplo nas telecomunicações e electricidade



Bom dia,

eu já estou preparado para isso, que precisamente é o que me chateia mais, da outra vez (23 Dezembro) ficámos 4 dias sem água e luz e a rede de telemóveis (TMN e Vodafone) durante dois dias não funcionou ou raras vezes funcionava mal. Quanto ao resto se chegar a concretizar-se, é ficar fechadinho em casa e só sair quando o vendaval acalmar e esperar que não hajam muitos estragos no exterior.
A partir de logo é estar em nowcasting para acompanhar o evoluir da situação, e quem puder vir aqui partilhar informação que disponha que venha porque será sempre útil para observarmos o comportamento da situação conforme as várias áreas geográficas, penso eu que assim estaremos a fazer um bom trabalho de utilidade pública.

Até logo!


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

Eles chamam-lhe "Bomba"!!!

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa.../fin/semana/elpepuesp/20100226elpepunac_4/Tes

Outros chamam-lhe  "outro Klaus"... e nós o que lhe chamaremos, será que estamos assim tão lkonge de Espanha para não haver noticias a falar disto quando em Espanha não se fala de outra coisa!
http://www.farodevigo.es/sucesos/2010/02/26/dia-calma-llegada-klaus/415218.html
http://www.abc.es/20100226/sociedad-sociedad/ciclon-afecta-canarias-manana-20100226.html
http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=544169


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Informação mais precisa só após as 14h que é quando tenho nova reunião.



És a maior  obrigado em nome de todos pela informação que disponibilizas.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Este tipo de depressões tende a ser mais severo a norte de Espanha quando a depressão cruzar o noroeste da Peninsula por duas razões, porque regressa ao mar e porque as cordilheiras montanhosas do norte fazem elas próprias baixar a pressão a sotavento das montanhas (baixa orográfica), é uma coisa que acontece normalmente no Golfo da Biscaia devido às montanhas do norte de Espanha com esta sinóptica de ventos ou por exemplo no Atlas marroquino quando cria baixas orográficas no Mediterrâneo quando o Jet passa no Atlas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eles chamam-lhe "Bomba"!!!
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa.../fin/semana/elpepuesp/20100226elpepunac_4/Tes
> 
> ...






> Canarias se encuentra en alerta naranja por las fuertes rachas de aire que ya están dejando sentir.  En zonas como El Teide, en la isla de Tenerife se podrán superar los 180 kilómetros por hora.



Bem os espanhois já falam em ventos de 180 km/h nas ilhas canárias, mais precisamente em Tenerife!!!
Não estarão a exagerar um bocado?


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bem os espanhois já falam em ventos de 180 km/h nas ilhas canárias, mais precisamente em Tenerife!!!
> Não estarão a exagerar um bocado?



Eles falam em zonas como o pico El teide..que está a mais de 3500 m acima do nivel do mar ( mais precisamente  3.718 m)...obviamente que à superfície nivel do mar não será tanto...


----------



## karkov (26 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bem os espanhois já falam em ventos de 180 km/h nas ilhas canárias, mais precisamente em Tenerife!!!
> Não estarão a exagerar um bocado?



na minha opinião mais vale prevenir e não dar nada do que substimar e depois chorar pelo que não se fez...


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

Hot Spot 

A sério, acho que já é tempo de as "autoridade competentes" compreenderem que mais do que curiosas, as pessoas têm direito a serem informadas devidamente, não que a meteorologia seja uma ciência exacta porque está longe disso, mas mais vale um pássaro na mão que dois a voar..

Eu não sou nada entendida na matéria mas sei que posso dar informações claras e precisas do que vai sair para a imprensa e o que não vai. E isso dá sempre jeito certo? 

No entanto de referir a subida excessiva do caudal do Tejo que já começou a fazer estragos. Se a situação em Espanha for tão crítica quanto queremos crer e se se aliar a precipitação forte, estamos tramados.
Que nem o nome pomposo de "Activação do Plano Especial de Cheias na Bacia do Tejo" nos safa.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

karkov disse:


> na minha opinião mais vale prevenir e não dar nada do que substimar e depois chorar pelo que não se fez...



Tens toda razão!
Infelizmente o IM não pensa da mesma maneira.
Eles é que são os pros!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

mas a depressão até parece-me estar a desagravar olhando aos mapas de hoje do GFS 
Enfim aguardar a run dos das 12h do GFS e ECM !!


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

confirma-se a tempestade a partir de agora penso que será sempre a piorar as previsoes vento a 150 km no litoral e vamos ver se nao será mais depois do que aconteceu na madeira nao entendo a atitude das autoridades


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

David sf disse:


> Mais importante é não sair de casa. Quam quiser tirar fotos que o faça da janela, ou saia depois, que se houver algo para fotografar ainda lá estará.




Já nem sei o que dizer.....

Eu amanhã tenho que sair de casa para ir trabalhar!!!

e agora???


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

Eu sou a favor do alerta um bocadinho por excesso umas horas antes do aconteciemento, é claro que uma semana antes ou até mesmo 48h acho incoveniente.
A maior parte dos alertas não são dados atempadamente por causa das politiquices e depois o resultado vê-se.
Politica aqui não....., ciência sim!!! Obrigado


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Vou almoçar boa gente.
Mas vamos ter os alertas para o fim-de-semana. Isso é garantido.

E vão ser de todas as cores! Vermelho (q calculo para o litoral norte), laranjas (para toda a costa litoral) e amarelo (que poderá ser para o Sul do país). Claro que isto estou a especular. Mas penso que será assim. 

Quando vier mais tarde já vos digo algo mais.
Bom almoço


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Curioso, no site meteoalarm.eu, espanha está totalmente em alerta vermelho para o vento, para amanha. 
no entanto, portugal tem apenas alguns distritos em alerta amarelo apenas para a ondulação, sendo que para alguns distritos, nomeadamente santarém, nem sequer há informação.

(desculpem não colocar a imagem, mas estou a trabalhar e não tenho acesso aos recursos necessários)


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

O ECMWF dá a precipitação a perder-se, praticamente, toda no mar.
Parece que já não vamos ter chuva significativa e será mais vento que outra coisa.
Que dizem....!!!!


----------



## rufer (26 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

Boas. 

Só uma questão. A que horas se prevê que possa atingir o continente esta depressão? Já esta noite?


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

nova actualizacao da aemet sobre a situacao aponta para rachas vento entre 120 a 160 km   




ACTUALIZADO AVISO DE SITUACIÓN ESPECIAL:

Aviso especial de fenómenos adversos 26/02/2010 Vientos muy fuertes con rachas huracanadas y temporal en la mar 

1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Vientos muy fuertes con rachas huracanadas y temporal en la mar. 

2.- Ámbito geográfico: Toda España, salvo el área mediterránea. Las rachas huracanadas (120-160 km/h) afectarán a Galicia, área cantábrica y norte de Castilla y León. En la mar, las zonas de Finisterre y Cantábrico. 

3.- Comienzo de la situación: Desde el mediodía de hoy, día 26, en Canarias y a partir de la madrugada del sábado, día 27, en la Península. 

4.- Duración: Hasta la tarde del día 27 en Canarias y hasta la madrugada del día 28 en la Península. 

5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (70-90%). 

6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Una borrasca que se está profundizando muy rápidamente en el Atlántico, al oeste de Madeira, y que se desplazará hacia el Cantábrico por el noroeste de la Península, provocará vientos muy fuertes y temporal en la mar. El viento fuerte con rachas muy fuertes (90-120km/h) comenzará en Canarias desde el mediodía del viernes, 26 y se extenderá a la Península, a partir de la madrugada del sábado, 27. Las zonas más afectadas serán Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y norte de Castilla y León, donde se prevén rachas huracanadas (120-160 km/h). 

En la mar, el viento alcanzará la fuerza 9 (temporal fuerte) en la zona marítima de Finisterre y la fuerza 10, ocasionalmente 11, (temporal duro o muy duro) en el Cantábrico.



importante realçar que na minha opiniao a situacao nao será mais grave na espanha do que aqui na chegada da depressao frente á costa portuguesa o vento será fortissimo


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2010 às 12:47)

rufer disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Só uma questão. A que horas se prevê que possa atingir o continente esta depressão? Já esta noite?



Está previsto que a depressão nos comece a afectar a partir do início da manhã de amanhã e até ao final da tarde/início da noite do mesmo dia


----------



## sunny (26 Fev 2010 às 12:47)

trovoadas disse:


> O ECMWF dá a precipitação a perder-se, praticamente, toda no mar.
> Parece que já não vamos ter chuva significativa e será mais vento que outra coisa.
> Que dizem....!!!!



Pode ser que o vento também se perca....


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

Não vai ser este fenómeno que me vai impedir de estar amanhã em Matosinhos (no Estádio do Mar).
Penso até que pelas 20h já não se passe nada de significativo... espero!


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Hummmm Não é melhor aguardarem que passe pela Madeira? É estive a tirar os dados de Setubal e Algarve e algo que me admirei é que não é mais grave que a situação que vai passar na Madeira. Que esta hora após hora a tornar-se menos preocupante...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 13:01)

Knyght disse:


> Hummmm Não é melhor aguardarem que passe pela Madeira? É estive a tirar os dados de Setubal e Algarve e algo que me admirei é que não é mais grave que a situação que vai passar na Madeira. Que esta hora após hora a tornar-se menos preocupante...



Vai com calma  é só depois da meia-noite. Pensavas que o pior do vento já tinha passado?


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

esperemos que aquela mancha vermelha nao passe na madeira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

VILA REAL disse:


> Não vai ser este fenómeno que me vai impedir de estar amanhã em Matosinhos (no Estádio do Mar).
> Penso até que pelas 20h já não se passe nada de significativo... espero!



estas com azar entao com rajadas de 150 km p/h e bem provavel que alguns jogadores levantem voo...atençao as simulaçoes!!!! 
De qualquer maneira penso que o evento aqui no norte se passara entre as  19 horas e as 00 horas.

cumps


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 13:11)

jotasetubal disse:


> Curioso, no site meteoalarm.eu, espanha está totalmente em alerta vermelho para o vento, para amanha.



A Espanha não está totalmente em alerta vermelho devido ao vento. Apenas o Norte de Espanha... Se clicares no mapa tens a previsão por região.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

Dados solicitados do Modelo de Alta Resolução WRF-NMM















Não vejo nada de preocupante


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

cova beira disse:


> esperemos que aquela mancha vermelha nao passe na madeira



A Fragata salvo erro tem um Radar Meteorológico por isso tenhais calma, estão todos a desagravar 
Vamos estar atentos


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

E a no norte de Espanha no ECMWF ocorre uma compressão das isobaras que à partida não sucede cá, provavelmente pelas razões que atrás apontei. Atenção às terras altas e médias do norte.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 13:41)

insistem nos ventos 150 Km/h para amanhã..bom, mais vale prevenir que remediar...

_________________________________________________________________________________

COMUNICADO actualizado do IM ...

Comunicado válido entre 2010-02-26 13:05:00 e 2010-02-27 23:59:00
*Assunto: Agravamento estado tempo no Continente (ACTUALIZAÇÃO)*

*De acordo com o Centro de Previsão de Tempo do IM, confirma-se a previsão de um agravamento do estado do tempo no Continente no dia de Sábado, com início na madrugada deste dia.*

*Este agravamento do estado do tempo é devido à aproximação de uma depressão que se encontra centrada a oeste da ilha da Madeira com uma trajectória para nordeste, com acentuado cavamento.*

*A depressão começará por afectar o estado do tempo nas regiões do Sul do território, deslocando-se rapidamente para Nordeste ao longo da costa e atingindo com maior intensidade as regiões do litoral Norte.*

Com o desenvolvimento desta depressão prevê-se essencialmente um aumento da intensidade do vento em todo o território e da agitação marítima. O vento poderá atingir a *velocidade média de 85 km/h*, *com rajadas até 150 km/h em particular no litoral Oeste e nas terras altas*. *No mar as ondas deverão atingir os 7 metros na costa Oeste e 6 metros na costa Sul*.

*Mantém-se a previsão da ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes em todo o território, com maior persistência no litoral Norte.*

Para Domingo continua a prever-se um desagravamento desta situação meteorológica, mantendo-se ainda uma situação de instabilidade com a ocorrência de vento moderado a forte e aguaceiros em todo o território.

O Centro de Previsão continuará a acompanhar a situação, com difusão de previsões e emissão de Avisos, sempre e quando tal se justifique, no cumprimento da sua missão de autoridade nacional para a meteorologia. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da situação através da página do IM (www.meteo.pt) e a observância de recomendações ou alertas emitidos pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

www.meteo.pt


----------



## rufer (26 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

O estofex diz que neste momento afirmar que vai existir algo mais que uma ou 
outra trovoada isolada é precoce.
É um pouco estranho não? Eu sei que a previsão que lá está é só até às 6 horas da manhã de sábado. Mas estamos a 24 horas do evento. Não é estranho?  Ou será que é mesmo assim?


----------



## Skizzo (26 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

o IM apenas prevê vento muito forte para Viana, Porto e Aveiro, por isso grande parte do país pode descansar.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

No meio de tudo isto creio que o IM já está a procurar alertar as pessoas para o que aí vem (seja o que for), com os seus comunicados.
De qualquer forma, e porque a informação gráfica é mais imediata que o texto escrito, creio também que o IM só teria a ganhar em colocar desde já alguns alertas de vento, nem que fosse o alerta amarelo para já, e susceptível de posteriores actualizações...
Está a revelar-se, com a informação já disponível, algo incompreensível a relutância do IM, até porque eventuais preparativos para as pessoas se precaverem dos efeitos do vento, e outros, como viagens e deslocações, têm que ser feitos com alguma antecedência...


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

Cá é de mim ou as 12h o CMC volta a bater na previsão/imagem de radar ao GFS


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

Knyght disse:


> Dados solicitados do Modelo de Alta Resolução WRF-NMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela informação!
Tudo aponta para que aqui no Algarve a situação seja mais calma que na zona Norte de Portugal. O vento soprará com alguma força, mas em princípio, não será nada de alarmante. A ondulação, aliada à maré cheia e viva, é que deverá ser o maior motivo de preocupação aqui por estas bandas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Só para o caso dos madeirenses não serem esquecidos!



> Assunto: *Previsão Estado Tempo na Madeira *(ACTUALIZAÇÃO)
> 
> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão Tempo do IM, devido à passagem de uma depressão a noroeste do Arquipélago da Madeira mantém-se a previsão de agravamento das condições meteorológicas a partir do final do dia de hoje, 26 até à manhã de Sábado, 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Skizzo disse:


> o IM apenas prevê vento muito forte para Viana, Porto e Aveiro, por isso grande parte do país pode descansar.



Essa afirmação não corresponde à realidade. A previsão descritiva do IM avisa para rajadas de 150km/h no litoral sem especificar. Os modelos indicam rajadas até mais fortes no litoral centro. Portanto afirmar que grande parte do país pode descansar não corresponde ao que à previsão diz respeito. Provavelmente cingiste-te à previsão significativa. Já algumas vezes abordámos essa temática aqui. Essa previsão vale muitas vezes zero e deve ser SEMPRE lida a descritiva! Até porque a significativa sofrerá alterações






rufer disse:


> O estofex diz que neste momento afirmar que vai existir algo mais que uma ou
> outra trovoada isolada é precoce.
> É um pouco estranho não? Eu sei que a previsão que lá está é só até às 6 horas da manhã de sábado. Mas estamos a 24 horas do evento. Não é estranho?  Ou será que é mesmo assim?



O que o estofex por norma alerta sobretudo é para a possibilidade de tornados e forte actividade convectiva. O Estofex realça na previsão e bem o risco no Continente até pelo aviso em separado independentemente do grau de risco atribuído. Das duas uma: ou fazem uma actualização esta noite, ou consideram que os ventos sustentados e respectivas rajadas não se enquadram no âmbito das previsões por eles apresentadas. É que de facto o ESTOFEX costuma centrar-se sempre mais no risco de tornados, saraiva, precipitações intensas e tempestades eléctricas, não destacando por norma os fenómenos de vento por si só.


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

É incrivél... andei a fazer outra ronda pelo intellicast, wunderground e pelo accuweather ( windguru ainda nao foi updated com o round das 12 ) e ambos baixaram as tendencias de vento.

Enfim, este fenómeno está a ser complicado de ser acompanhado...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2010 às 14:35)

Boa tarde
No meteoalarm os parâmetros para o continente está em branco.


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

A não ser que o IM lance o aviso, penso que não vão alterar isso, até porque hoje está tudo sem avisos, daí estar branco, não? ( é mesmo uma dúvida, não é uma pergunta retórica   )


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Radar as 14h Agravou-se o Centro da Depressão




Chuva Moderada Prevista para o período entre as 20h e as 04h para a Ilha da Madeira. Ventos Fortes podendo atingir os 100km/h na Zona Oeste
*A partir deste momento considero convivente entrar em estado preparatório *


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Addictif disse:


> A não ser que o IM lance o aviso, penso que não vão alterar isso, até porque hoje está tudo sem avisos, daí estar branco, não? ( é mesmo uma dúvida, não é uma pergunta retórica   )



Sim os avisos do meteoalarm são os mesmos do IM. O meteoalarm é um serviço de divulgação de avisos dos Institutos de Meteorologia europeus.


----------



## ruijacome (26 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Os Corpos de Bombeiros do Distrito de Lisboa, irão passara  nivel de ALERTA LARANJA a partir das 00 de hoje até às 2400 de amanhã..

São esperadas rajadas de 160 kmh segundo o alerta emitido pela PROCIV.


----------



## Fernando (26 Fev 2010 às 14:43)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Boa tarde
> No meteoalarm os parâmetros para o continente está em branco.



Provavelmente é um bug no meteoalarm. Fiz zoom em Portugal e verifiquei a informação para o dia de amanhã e surgem alertas amarelos relativos ao dia de ontem...


----------



## zedoscarro (26 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Boa tarde
> No meteoalarm os parâmetros para o continente está em branco.



Isso porque o IM so tem alertas para o proprio dia, nao tem alertas para 48hrs depois... Correcto?


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Já dá para ver que "prognósticos só mesmo durante o jogo" como diziz o outro... 
 Por um lado, no MeteoAlarm, temos Espanha em Alerta Vermelho e Portugal sem qualquer alerta. Por outro temos os modelos a tirarem vento na zona Centro e os Bombeiros de Lisboa a entrarem em Alerta Laranja devido a previsões de rajadas até 160Km/h.
 Como ficamos? vai ser grave? Não vai?

 Em minha opinião, só mesmo acompanhando constantemente o evoluir da situação se poderão definir os efeitos expectáveis desta depressão... Tenho a certeza de que esse acompanhamento estará a ser feito por quem lhe compete essa tarefa, ou seja, IM e Prot. Civil.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2010 às 14:50)

Começo a achar esta situação muito estranha!!!
Corrigam me se estiver errado mas acho que os modelos não estão a conseguir acompanhar a evolução desta depressão.
Há muita incerteza no vento que irá ser produzido e na precipitação.
Para o sul o ECMWF dá apenas cerca de 2mm. Algo estranho acho eu.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

Infelizmente o IM é lento gostam de preparar tudo nas ultimas mas eu pergunto-me quem tem gruas e precise de as desmontar vai ser em quantas horas de aviso?

Enfim chega a ser ridículo ter-mos uma Espanha em Alerta Vermelho por uma frente que entra por oeste termos o País de Branco...

Embora a depressão já fez duas ou três paradinhas...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

Acho que nesta altura do campeonato penso que já pouco há a fazer, irá verificar-se em Portugal continental uma situação de ventos fortes, isso já ninguém duvida, é preciso indo acompanhando a situação e a sua respectiva evolução, mas certamente será algo forte, pois o IM já desde de ontem que tem vindo a alertar para esse facto e hoje não só é o IM como a protecção civil e a comunicação social no geral, logo penso que não restam dúvidas de que aquilo que se vai passar será um evento de alguma gravidade e raro em Portugal continental, e que deve ser acompanhado por todos nós sem grandes alarmismos.


----------



## LRamos (26 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Já estão a ser tomadas medidas de prevenção:

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 15:07)

Se os avisos estão em branco quer dizer que estão a ser actualizados!!
Que drama que para aqui vai, o IM há já hora e meia atrás fez um comunicado, ontem fez outro, os Media estão a falar do assunto. Tanto stress por aqui !


----------



## Fernando (26 Fev 2010 às 15:07)

LRamos disse:


> Já estão a ser tomadas medidas de prevenção:
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf




Obrigado. Em que área do site da Protecção Civil encontraste esse documento? O site tem tão pouca informação útil para quem quer dados actualizados que chega a ser ridículo. Comparem com o site da protecção civil espanhola... Enfim...


----------



## jocarva (26 Fev 2010 às 15:08)

Knyght disse:


> Infelizmente o IM é lento gostam de preparar tudo nas ultimas mas eu pergunto-me quem tem gruas e precise de as desmontar vai ser em quantas horas de aviso?
> 
> Enfim chega a ser ridículo ter-mos uma Espanha em Alerta Vermelho por uma frente que entra por oeste termos o País de Branco...
> 
> Embora a depressão já fez duas ou três paradinhas...





Aí está. O IM acabou de pintar de vermelho praticamente todo o Norte e Centro.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

*ALERTAS DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL*​
INICIO
00:00DE 27 FEVEREIRO

FIM
24:00DE 27 FEVEREIRO


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

Avisos do IM. FINALMENTE !!!!!


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

GFS a falhar redondamente no período 12h-15h ainda não está a cair chuva no Continente


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

Knyght disse:


> GFS a falhar redondamente no período 12h-15h ainda não está a cair chuva no Continente



Dizes tu  aqui já choveu com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2010 às 15:17)

Avisos do Instituto de Meteorologia*​*


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

Knyght disse:


> GFS a falhar redondamente no período 12h-15h ainda não está a cair chuva no Continente



Não ? Consegues ver da Madeira para aqui é ? Tem graça que por acaso aqui está a chuviscar.

Por favor, falemos de coisas relevantes, previsões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

Cá para mim acho que o gfs ainda está meio baralhado com esta tempestade.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

Não tá a chover ?? 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

Bem, se o windguru é baseado no GFS, então alguma coisa está a falhar nesses mapas. Isto porque no round de ontem, davam chuva para a Ericeira, apartir do 12h... e acertaram a 100%.

Até hoje, o windguru acertou em tudo o que foi previsto. Nomeadamente, velocidades de vento e periodos de chuva.

Vamos ver se acerta para amanhã... "Felizmente" meteram o distrito de Lx em amarelo, ou seja, quer dizer que espera que os locais com mais impacto seram centro e norte.


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

Knyght disse:


> GFS a falhar redondamente no período 12h-15h ainda não está a cair chuva no Continente



já chove e mais ate que era previsto, a sul do tejo


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 15:36)

Olá a todos,

Bom, a minha informação ja não vai ser muito útil, porque foi ao mesmo tempo que os alertas entraram on-line que eu cheguei aqui ehehe.
A reunião foi sobre isso mesmo. 

Sim, entrámos em alerta e assim nos vamos manter como já puderam confirmar. 
Aqui por Carnaxide já choveu e vai dando umas cinzentas bem feias.

Mau neste momento é o caudal do Tejo continuar a aumentar assim como o do Douro, outro tópico bastante revisto foi de que o fenómeno será rápido e possivelmente destrutivo. Estamos a falar de uma situação de horas e que trará ventos muitos fortes.

Até agora não tenho mais para vos dizer, pq infelizmente estava lá dentro qd os comunicados começaram a sair.


----------



## lismen (26 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Boa tarde tenho uma duvida sendo a parte do litoral a mais atingida por este ciclone tou a achar estranho o IM ter posto Leiria a vermelho e Lisboa a laranja. Sei bem que a parte norte vai ser a mais afectada por este ciclone mas como aqui já foi dito os bombeiros de Lisboa estão em sobreaviso por rajadas ate 150 km/h sendo assim acho que devia ser vermelho . E a minha opinião o que acham?

Abraço e continuação de boa sexta feira para todos


----------



## DRC (26 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde tenho uma duvida sendo a parte do litoral a mais atingida por este ciclone tou a achar estranho o IM ter posto Leiria a vermelho e Lisboa a laranja. Sei bem que a parte norte vai ser a mais afectada por este ciclone mas como aqui já foi dito os bombeiros de Lisboa estão em sobreaviso por rajadas ate 150 km/h sendo assim acho que devia ser vermelho . E a minha opinião o que acham?
> 
> Abraço e continuação de boa sexta feira para todos



O distrito de Leiria apresenta maiores altitudes que o de Lisboa e espera-se vento mais intenso nos pontos mais altos pelo que penso que é por isso que o Instituto de Meteorologia pôs Leiria a vermelho e Lisboa a cor-de-laranja.


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 15:42)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde tenho uma duvida sendo a parte do litoral a mais atingida por este ciclone tou a achar estranho o IM ter posto Leiria a vermelho e Lisboa a laranja. Sei bem que a parte norte vai ser a mais afectada por este ciclone mas como aqui já foi dito os bombeiros de Lisboa estão em sobreaviso por rajadas ate 150 km/h sendo assim acho que devia ser vermelho . E a minha opinião o que acham?
> 
> Abraço e continuação de boa sexta feira para todos



Olá Lismen,

Olha eu também sou da área de Lisboa e acredita que ainda não está vermelho, mas eventualmente ficará se a depressão não mudar de rumo como eles estão á espera que aconteça e como os modelos têm indicado que ela se move mais para norte... 

No entanto, posso dizer-te que a nível de mar é alerta vermelho garantido, esteja ou não afixado.


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

Não esquecer claro, que um alerta laranja da Protecção Civil não tem o mesmo significado dos alertas do IM, sendo que entrámos em alerta laranja:

*Situação de perigo, com condições para a ocorrên cia de fenómenos invulgares que podem causar danos a pessoas e bens, colocando em causa a sua segurança.
O dispositivo de Protecção Civil e Socorro reforça as medidas que garantam um estado de prontidão elevado para a intervenção.
As pessoas devem manter-se vigilantes e informar-se permanentemente sobre a situação, inteirando-se dos possíveis perigos. Devem adoptar as medidas de prevenção, precaução e auto-protecção indispensáveis, e
adequar os seus comportamentos de modo a não se colocarem em risco.*


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

Os modelos continuam, a 24h, algo diferentes. O GME tem uma situação muito complicada para o norte de Portugal e Espanha. O GFS está um pouco mais calmo, na linha das runs anteriores, mas creio que está a subestimar muito o que poderá ocorrer.


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

Nova run do GFS, quase um cópia da run anterior tanto em termos de cavamento da depressão como da precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

Knyght disse:


> GFS a falhar redondamente no período 12h-15h ainda não está a cair chuva no Continente



Em Estremoz a chuva começou por volta das *14h00*.


----------



## argo (26 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

boa tarde
pertenço a um corpo de bombeiros do distrito do Porto. O alerta Oficial do Comando Distrital já chegou a alguns minutos. Agora é preparar para o que aí vem.


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Boas.
Os ventos vão ser fortes a muito fortes na maior parte do Continente. As ondas vão ser superiores ao normal e eu não entendo o porquê de não estarem mais distritos com alerta vermelho... 
Por exemplo Faro, tem a mesma previsão de ventos fortes a excepcionalmente fortes, e ondas superiores a 5m, só pelo vento já era vermelho e com as ondas à mistura mais vermelho é, no entanto, laranja é o alerta.
Devo dizer que respeito o IM mas a continuarem assim não vão muito longe, parece que metem os alertas ao calhas.
Devo dizer que a Proteção Civil tem alertas muito mais eficazes e até com menos falhas.
Bem mas deixando esta lenga-lenga de alertas bem ou mal colocados, o que vem ai é para as pessoas estarem preparadas e irem acompanhando a evolução das ocorrências. Prevejo que na costa irão haver estragos, falo aqui da situação de Faro, Fuzeta e que a chuva poderá ser forte a muito forte causando rápidas cheias e consequente caos.
É acompanhar nas próximas horas.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

A informação do CDOS também já chegou ao Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil daqui. É similar ao comunicado do IM, com a diferença de que referem rajadas que podem atingir os 160km/h no litoral Oeste e terras Altas, ao invés dos 150km/h do IM. 

Toca a tomar as medidas de prevenção necessárias!


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

a depressão perece estar a deslocar-se mais rapido gfs e hirlam com muitas diferenças na colocação da depressão o distrito de lisboa tambem deverá passar a vermelho pelo menos devia







gme


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

Bem, isto vai ser animado face ao seguimento das últimas saídas dos modelos...Tenho a dizer que ainda não me tinha pronunciado, um bocado à cautela, uma vez que nada era certo com os enganos e devaneios dos diversos modelos. Sendo que finalmente estão a entrar em consenso achei por bem dar uma palavrinha aqui ao pessoal.
Acho muito estranho o estofex não estar a lançar nenhum tipo de alerta, eles que costumam ser bastante céleres a dar resposta a este tipo de fenómenos mais graves. No entanto penso que não podemos dramatizar a tal ponto que nos leve a admitir cenários de catástrofe!Naturalmente que algumas árvores vão cair, mas penso que se as pessoas estiverem precavidas (como penso que já estarão!) não será um cenário nem de perto similar à catástrofe da Madeira.. 
Acho que teremos uma boa oportunidade de experimentar cenários meteorológicos diferentes, e de adrenalina, com uma boa dose de segurança! Menos alarmismo, porque os modelos também podem falhar...!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2010 às 16:29)

Aqui, no Algarve, a situação mais complicada será o vento e a agitação, o vento esse pode atingir rajadas de 120 a 130km/h, ou mesmo 150km/h, já vi situações muito menos gravosas que esta e que atingiu velocidades de 150km/h. O aviso laranja acho desadequado, mas ainda dou a minha margem ao IM, agora a protecção civil colocar o distrito de Faro em alerta amarelo, parece-me completamente desajustado, dou duas razões 1ª é o vento, 2ª é a ondulação, o Algarve tem sofrido e muito neste inverno, hoje falei com um pescador e ele disse-me se a ondulação de 6 metros aliada ao vento muito forte e se coincidir com a marés vivas pode galgar a ilha da Fuzeta e entrar o mar Fuzeta a dentro, não seria espectável que a protecção civil avisasse para a população da Fuzeta e Ilha de Faro, para o temporal que vem aí.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

Já começa a aproximar-se da Madeira!
Próxima actualização ás 18h.


----------



## lismen (26 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

Ai está o alerta do tiempo severo de hoje a partir das 00h00 ate as 6 da manha de dia 28 Impressionante


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Boas, tenho estado a analisar esta situação e acho um pouco estranho o algarve estar so a alerta laranja se preveem rajadas a 120, 130km/h e ondulações superiores a 5 metros.
As zonas que devem ser mais afectadas sao as zonas altas e as zonas do litoral, juntamente outras zonas do pais.
A depressao de facto é bem cavada e ve-se que está poderosa mas á que ter modos de protecção e segurança para que nao haja danos graves em habitações ou noutros sítios.
Tenho ouvido todo o dia na radio alertas e precauções extremas devido á situação meteorologica, no qual dizem que devemos tomar precauções para o temporal que se aproxima... 
A Protecção civil colocou 10 regiões do pais em alerta vermelho, sendo essas as mais afectadas pela depressão mas nao quer dizer que mais tarde ou mais cedo nao ponha todo o pais em alerta vermelho, isto depende da evolução da depressao....
Agora á que acompanhar e analisar toda a situação com olhos de ver para que estejamos preparados para o que vier.
Tambem concordo que possa haver nalgumas zonas do pais fenómenos que só aconteçam 1 vez em 10 ou 20 anos mas claro nao exageremos, os modelos de previsao as vezes falham e depois nao acontece nada de especial, mas cá está, nunca se sabe!!!.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Fev 2010 às 17:25)

Ou é impressão minha ou a Universidade de Aveiro está a ser bastante conservadora no seu modelo quanto à intensidade do vento para amanhã na região de Lisboa, por exemplo? 

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/local/lisboa/vento.php?lang=uk

Já encontrei "setas" destas em dias normais de Inverno...


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

Não sei se acabaram de ver na SIC notícias o nosso Comandante Nacional a prestar depoimentos.

Desculpem não avisar antes mas não tive mesmo tempo. Eles chegaram de repente.

Confirma-se o mau tempo que se vai fazer sentir e todos os estragos que poderão advir do mesmo. Falou-se em possibilidade de passar alguns distritos a alerta vermelho.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

rbsmr disse:


> EDIT: Já agora algum comentário à depressão a norte dos Açores?



Essa depressão vai-se acabar por aglutinar aquela que nos vai afectar.


----------



## godzila (26 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

o que é isto


----------



## argo (26 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

Rachel_87 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não sei se acabaram de ver na SIC notícias o nosso Comandante Nacional a prestar depoimentos.
> 
> ...



Bem, isso quer dizer que o assunto pode ser sério, já quem nem no pico dos verões quentes vi alertas vermelhos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Fev 2010 às 18:08)

godzila disse:


> o que é isto



Estranho e exagerado... decerto um erro informático.
Pessoal do Litoral Norte, atenção!!! Pois vai ser de longe a região mais afectada...
Não vejo necessidade em colocar mais alertas vermelhos...


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Qual é a vossa opiniao a cerca do que ira acontecer aqui na regiao do sul(faro)??


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Antes pelo contrário, modelos de mesoescala como o Hirlam devem ser acompanhados com muita atenção porque só eles é que podem "ver/prever" certa profundidade da depressão e a interação da mesma com a orografia, etc.


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Fevereiro 2010*

Em minha opinião os avisos deviam ter sido lançados com mais cedo.
O alerta vermelho deve ser colocado, como prevenção, nos distritos de Lisboa e Faro. O alerta deveria referir a perigosa combinação ondulação + marés vivas.

E um aviso especial deveria ser emitido para a Madeira, já que a tempestade chega lá hoje à noite, embora sem tanta chuva.

Mais vale exagerar do que falhar nos alertas. Até pode ser que a tempestade seja "fraca", mas tem todo o potencial de fazer bastantes estragos. 

Parece pelo rumo, a parte central vai passar bem perto da Madeira, e depois talvez fazer entrada pela parte centro de Portugal continental.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 18:29)

Saída feia do ECMWF agora mesmo. Está novamente muito cavada. Assim já compreendo as rajadas de 150km/h que achava exagerado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

É impressão minha ou a depressão está neste momento mais para oeste do que se previa


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

Do lado de lá da fronteira não se fala de outra coisa.

"Bomba meteorologica" segundo a TV Asturias
http://www.rtpa.es/

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100226/ciclogenesis-explosiva-dejara-vientos-130-km-h-olas-6-metros-este-fin-semana/320520.shtml


Situação actual

















© http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/index.action


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

Está próxima a Madeira vamos ver onde ela vai fazer a curva...


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Qual é a vossa opinião a respeito de acontecimentos aqui na zona do sul(faro)?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Tenho uma duvida, isto que vêm ai para portugal é um ciclone ou uma ciclogénise


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, isto que vêm ai para portugal é um ciclone ou uma ciclogénise



CICLOGÉNESE - O processo que cria um novo sistema de baixa pressão, ou ciclone(...)


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Estou de turno no IM de P.Rubras e os telefones não param de tocar.
Nunca atendi tantas chamadas em tão curto espaço de tempo.
Os avisos vermelhos difundidos pela comunicação social têm invariavelmente 
estes desenlaces.
E de uma maneira geral os telefonemas são de pessoas algo  assustadas.
Sobretudo idosos que vivem sozinhos.
Pegue-se no  efeito Madeira ,adicione-se  alguma ignorância, polvilhe-se
com a forma como os media abordam "isto" e já se sabe,
que ocorrerão estes efeitos.
Os  telefones não vão ter descanso nas próximas horas.
E  este pequeno texto foi interrompido 6 vezes...
Mas que Inverno...


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Madeira em alerta *vermelho* do vento!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 18:50)

Brigantia disse:


> CICLOGÉNESE - O processo que cria um novo sistema de baixa pressão, ou ciclone(...)



Então assim quer dizer que vêm uma CICLOGÉNESE


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 18:51)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, isto que vêm ai para portugal é um ciclone ou uma ciclogénise




Uma ciclogenese, depressão em rápido cavamento e que teve origem em latitudes mais baixas que o "habitual"...também se pode chamar ciclone no sentido de ser uma zona de baixa pressão assim como se chama anticiclone às zonas de altas pressões...embora possa eventualmente produzir ventos de furacão ( acima de 120 Km/h) não se pode comparar às estruturas e dinâmicas dos ciclones tropicais ou furacões/tufões.. o termo mais correcto é tempestade ou depressão cavada extratropical.. é frequente ouvir falar de "vento ciclónico" que resulta da falsa ideia que ciclone é sinónimo de tempestade violenta e nem sempre é assim nomeadamente nas nossas latitudes não tropicais...


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

Vince disse:


> Saída feia do ECMWF agora mesmo. Está novamente muito cavada. Assim já compreendo as rajadas de 150km/h que achava exagerado



Acho que o GME e o ECM, por serem apresentados numa resolução de 0,5 graus, ao invés do que acontece com o UKMO, são neste momento os modelos que mais provavelmente estarão mais aproximados do que se irá passar (e são os que têm previsões mais complicadas). Exceptuando os de mesoescala, mas a maioria deles baseia-se no GFS, pelo que é difícil que estejam certos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

Snifa disse:


> Uma ciclogenese, depressão em rápido cavamento e que teve origem em latitudes mais baixas que o "habitual"...também se pode chamar ciclone no sentido de ser uma zona de baixa pressão assim como se chama anticiclone às zonas de altas pressões...embora possa eventualmente produzir ventos de furacão ( acima de 120 Km/h) não se pode comparar às estruturas e dinâmicas dos ciclones tropicais ou furacões/tufões.. o termo mais correcto é tempestade ou depressão cavada extratropical..



Obrigado


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 18:58)

Tenho uma questao, aqui no sul o vento tambem nos ira atingir com as rajadas de 120, 130km/h?
E a chuva tambem sera forte?


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

*Esclarecimento do IM:
*
*ESCLARECIMENTO A BOATO
*
010-02-26 (IM)

Circula na Web informação que atribui à situação meteorológica adversa prevista para a Madeira e Continente neste fim-de-semana a classificação de FURACÃO.

Tal informação não é correcta, porquanto o fenómeno que está a ser objecto de vigilância por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia trata-se de uma depressão com forte cavamento na sua aproximação ao Continente que provocará ventos de forte intensidade e precipitação.

Chama-se a atenção para os comunicados e Avisos difundidos e eventualmente a difundir pelo Instituto de Meteorologia e Serviços de Protecção Civil, únicas autoridades com competência para a emissão de Avisos e Alertas no território nacional.

Particularmente nesta situação meteorológica remetemos para os Comunicados emitidos hoje, em actualização de informação ontem distribuída pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, que se encontra patente na sua Página Web, bem como para os Alertas e Recomendações difundidos pela Protecção Civil.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/esclarecimento_boato.html

http://www.meteo.pt/


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Para terem uma ideia do que esperar em termos de vento

09:00h






12:00h






15:00






Escala:






Converter NÓS em KM/H - http://www.piccolosails.com.br/convertevelocidade.asp


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Jocru os teus mapas vêm de onde em que se baseiam? 

Ponham sempre a origem das vossas imagens, senão isto começa a ficar uma bagunçada


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Dizem que o sul tambem vai ser atingido com rajadas a chegar aos 150km/h e que a chuva ira cair por vezes forte.
É verdade?


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

actioman disse:


> Jocru os teus mapas vêm de onde em que se baseiam?
> 
> Ponham sempre a origem das vossas imagens, senão isto começa a ficar uma bagunçada




OOPS esqueci-me, isto é tudo baseado no modelo GFS


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

Stormm disse:


> Dizem que o sul tambem vai ser atingido com rajadas a chegar aos 150km/h e que a chuva ira cair por vezes forte.
> É verdade?



Não.


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Vince disse:


> Não.



Ok, entao podes-me dizer mais ou menos o que ira acontecer se faz favor?
E a que velocidade o vento irá soprar?


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Não usem este tópico para seguimento, este é para previsões. Sobre a Madeira usem o tópico respectivo por favor:

 Seguimento Açores e Madeira


----------



## godzila (26 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Podias dar-me a fonte dessa imagem?
> obrigado.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/GE/EUM.kml
é este o link para quem quer esta pimagen no google earth


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

Stormm disse:


> Ok, entao podes-me dizer mais ou menos o que ira acontecer se faz favor?
> E a que velocidade o vento irá soprar?



Não sei bem, estamos um bocado cegos pois o GFS pode estar a subestimar a depressão e é o GFS que alimenta a maioria dos modelos meso a que temos acesso. Mas no sul o IM não prevê ventos de 150km/h, e nos modelos não aparece muita precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

godzila disse:


> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/GE/EUM.kml
> é este o link para quem quer esta pimagen no google earth


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

Vince disse:


> Não sei bem, estamos um bocado cegos pois o GFS pode estar a subestimar a depressão e é o GFS que alimenta a maioria dos modelos meso a que temos acesso. Mas no sul o IM não prevê ventos de 150km/h, e nos modelos não aparece muita precipitação no Algarve.



Pois, onde eu vi os ventos a 150km/h aqui no algarve foi neste site: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/.

Nesse site diz assim: Dia 27 (Sábado)  - Céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes forte.  Vento moderado a forte soprando temporiamente forte a excepcionalmente forte com rajadas que podem atingir os 150 km/h...

Nao quer dizer qe atinjam 150km/h mas se puseram essa possibilidade é porque pelo menos aos 90, 100km/h chegam!
Penso eu.....


----------



## weathor (26 Fev 2010 às 20:20)

O monstro chegou


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

Isto NÃO é um ciclone.

É uma *ciclogénese explosiva* (depressão) de uma massa de origem semi-tropical (quente e húmida) que rapidamente se desenvolve, quando se aproxima do ar frio europeu. Um ciclone tem origens tropicais e e águas em geral de temperatura superior a 26ºC. Têm portantos origens distintas e ocorrem em alturas do ano diferentes.

Esta tempestade, se pudesse ser comparada de acordo com a velocidade do vento e pressão mínima, seria equivalente à força de uma tempestade tropical (não chega portanto à força de grau 1 de furacão). Tenham isso em consideração! Os ventos sustenidos serão de cerca de 50-100 kmh, e rajadas até 160kmh. A força é bastante inferior à de um furacão. No entanto esta força já causa estragos consideráveis. 

*Na Europa estas tempestades de Inverno são relativamente comuns!* 
Não costumam é ocorrer às nossas latitudes. Em 2009 houve a ciclogénese explosiva do Klaus. Em 1941, houve uma de intensidade recorde. Decerto ocorreram outras nos últimos anos. 





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, isto que vêm ai para portugal é um ciclone ou uma ciclogénise


----------



## Zapiao (26 Fev 2010 às 20:28)

é d aplaudir o facto da SIC ter começado o telejornal a relatar os alertas


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

irpsit disse:


> Isto NÃO é um ciclone.
> 
> É uma *ciclogénese explosiva* (depressão) de uma massa de origem semi-tropical que rapidamente se desenvolve, quando se aproxima do ar frio europeu.



Claro que é um ciclone. Ou achas que é um anticiclone ? Todas as depressões, fracas ou fortes, são ciclones, seja tropicais, extra tropicais (como esta) ou hibridos. A ciclogenese como o próprio nome indica é o processo de formação de um ciclone. Uma ciclogenese explosiva é a formação e/ou cavamento muito rápido de um ciclone.

Depressão = Ciclone


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

Pois tambem acho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

Stormm disse:


> Pois, onde eu vi os ventos a 150km/h aqui no algarve foi neste site: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/.
> 
> Nesse site diz assim: Dia 27 (Sábado)  - Céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes forte.  Vento moderado a forte soprando temporiamente forte a excepcionalmente forte com rajadas que podem atingir os 150 km/h...
> 
> ...



Stormm eu não quis ser alarmista, quando publiquei essa mesma publicação. Mas uma coisa é certa, vamos ter ventos fortes a excepcionalmente fortes, nem que seja no litoral oeste na zona de Sagres a Odemira, e isso ainda é Algarve. No boletim meteorológico da RTP1 a meteorologista disse a previsão aplicada ao Norte seria igual ao Centro e Sul não vi nenhuma referência ao Algarve ela só falou na ondulação e que tudo o resto mantinha-se. Por isso, não é impossível que faça alguma rajada que atinja os 150 km/h. Na RTP!, o jornalista diz que o alerta laranja vai ser alargado a todo o país.


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

Ok! É um ciclone = depressão.
O povo é que muitas vezes associa "ciclone" a "furacão", o que não é verdade. 

Onde achas que vai acontecer o landfall?

O rumo (do "olho") parece estar a ser mais a sul do que o previsto.
Talvez Lisboa ou litoral centro?

A banda mais intensa parece estar do lado norte e leste.
Definitivamente a região norte vai ter muita precipitação.





Vince disse:


> Claro que é um ciclone. Ou achas que é um anticiclone ? Todas as depressões, fracas ou fortes, são ciclones, seja tropicais, extra tropicais (como esta) ou hibridos. A ciclogenese como o próprio nome indica é o processo de formação de um ciclone. Uma ciclogenese explosiva é a formação e/ou cavamento muito rápido de um ciclone.
> 
> Depressão = Ciclone


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormm eu não quis ser alarmista, quando publiquei essa mesma publicação. Mas uma coisa é certa, vamos ter ventos fortes a excepcionalmente fortes, nem que seja no litoral oeste na zona de Sagres a Odemira, e isso ainda é Algarve. No boletim meteorológico da RTP1 a meteorologista disse a previsão aplicada ao Norte seria igual ao Centro e Sul não vi nenhuma referência ao Algarve ela só falou na ondulação e que tudo o resto mantinha-se. Por isso, não é impossível que faça alguma rajada que atinja os 150 km/h. Na RTP!, o jornalista diz que o alerta laranja vai ser alargado a todo o país.




Sim algarvio, estou completamente de acordo contigo, e quando disse essa informação a respeito do teu blog nao disse nada de mal apenas disse ao Vince que foi nesse blog que vi a noticia de 150km/h.
Mas tanto pode chegar a essas rajadas como pode nao xegar, so quis dizer qual era o blog e o que tinha sobre o dia de amanha e a velocidade dos ventos.


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2010 às 20:49)

situação actual

o núcleo depressionário vai passar a noroeste da madeira.


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

spiritmind disse:


> situação actual
> 
> o núcleo depressionário vai passar a noroeste da madeira.




é impressão minha ou depois segue até lisboa??


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

cardu disse:


> é impressão minha ou depois segue até lisboa??



Sim, tudo se inicia a noroeste da Madeira, e depois evolui até ao continente


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

Protecção civil acciona o Alerta Laranja em Portugal e na Madeira. Agora, estou mais concordante com esse alerta,do que o alerta amarelo lançado anteriormente para Faro.


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, tudo se inicia a noroeste da Madeira, e depois evolui até ao continente



pois, mas eu estou-me a referir ao centro da depressão


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

cardu disse:


> é impressão minha ou depois segue até lisboa??



Depois irá seguir em direcção a Galiza


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Protecção civil acciona o Alerta Laranja em Portugal e na Madeira. Agora, estou mais concordante com esse alerta,do que o alerta amarelo lançado anteriormente para Faro.



Algarvio parece que neste momento somos os unicos olhanenses a falar aqui no meteopt vamos la ver o que é que a depressão nos reserva para a nossa zona


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Vai ser interessante verificar o efeito da ondulação de 6m na costa sul no momento em que sairmos da baixa-mar das 7 da manhã em conjugação com o vento. Não deve sobrar muita areia e suspeito que o acesso à praia de Faro deve ser encerrado pela protecção civil ainda esta noite...


----------



## godzila (26 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

isto sim mete medo e é já para amanhã
no que é que isto vai dar???


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

O gfs a ir ao encontro do ecm! talvez mais ligeiro


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 22:05)




----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

O GFS (18z) insiste numa depressão menos cavada quando a oeste de Lisboa. 979hPa versus os 968hPa do ECMWF.
Até ao momento, analisados os dados da Madeira às 21z, não está errado, a divergência começará a partir daqui de qualquer forma. Vamos ver quem acerta este nervoso combate a tão curto prazo.


----------



## ruijacome (26 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

Olá,

Aqui ficam os boletins TAF para os 3 principais aeroportos do Continente:
´
Lisboa:

LPPT 261700Z 2618/2724 18010KT 5000 -RADZ BR SCT006 BKN012 BECMG 2623/2701 18015KT PROB40 TEMPO 2701/2712 19020G30KT 1500 +RA SCT001 BKN003 BECMG 2710/2712 19030G40KT 9999 NSW FEW015 BKN030 TEMPO 2712/2718 19040G55KT 5000 SHRA SCT015 FEW020CB PROB40 TEMPO 2715/2717 *19060G75KT*

Porto:

LPPR 261700Z 2618/2718 19015KT 9999 SCT015 BKN030 TEMPO 2618/2624 8000 -SHRA BKN015 FEW020CB BECMG 2622/2624 14010KT 4000 RA SCT006 BKN012 TEMPO 2700/2712 1500 +RA SCT003 BKN006 BECMG 2707/2709 18025G35KT 8000 NSW SCT012 BKN020 PROB40 TEMPO 2712/2718 19050G65KT 3000 RADZ SCT006 BKN012 SCT018CB

Faro:

LPFR 261700Z 2618/2718 12010KT 9999 SCT012 BKN030 TEMPO 2621/2709 15015KT 6000 -RADZ SCT006 BKN020 BECMG 2707/2709 19020KT TEMPO 2709/2714 19025G35KT 3000 RADZ SCT003 BKN012 BECMG 2712/2714 22030G40KT FEW015 BKN030 PROB40 TEMPO 2714/2718 23035G45KT 5000 SHRA BKN015 FEW020CB

Ora bem, em Lisboa o máximo previsto é entre as 15 e as 17 com ventos de 60 nós com rajadas de 75 nós..

Estes TAF's, raramente falham a previsão...


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Vince disse:


> O GFS (18z) insiste numa depressão menos cavada quando a oeste de Lisboa. 979hPa versus os 968hPa do ECMWF.
> Até ao momento, analisados os dados da Madeira às 21z, não está errado, a divergência começará a partir daqui de qualquer forma. Vamos ver quem acerta este nervoso combate a tão curto prazo.



É incrivel é o enchimento da depressão quando volta a tocar agua no Golfo da Biscaia acho que também trará alguns problemas nas costa da Bretanha e Normandia bem como em todo a Canal da Mancha, quiçá pior que em Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## Redfish (26 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Analisando os varios modelos, é certo que esta tempestade irá causar danos no Norte de Portugal e Galiza e principalmente na costa Francesa onde entrará de forma mais violenta em termos de vento.
Vamos ver como tudo vais correr pois podem ainda ocorrer supresas de ultima hora.

aviso do meteofrance
_Localização domingo tempestuoso
Escrito sexta-feira, 26 fevereiro, 2010 a 14 horas 28 minutos

Desde o início da semana, os padrões de tempo é 
apóia o movimento das depressões e tempestades no 
país.
Depois de duas tempestades na quarta e última noite 
uma tempestade é esperada para este fim de semana.
Esta tempestade vai ser mais violento do que os episódios de que ventoso 
semana, com rajadas de vento pode exceder 120 
km / h no interior.
Após tocar em Portugal e Galiza sábado 
À noite, a tempestade cruzará França a partir de sábado à noite 
Domingo à tarde.
Países do Loire, Poitou Charente, Central, Bacia 
Região parisiense e no Nordeste parece no momento 
regiões de maior risco.
O caminho ea intensidade desta tempestade serão especificados 
regularmente.
Meteo-France, no sábado aconselha a consultar regularmente 
Mapa do tempo de vigilância e associados nas urnas 
Tempo local França.
http://www.meteofrance.com 
Se a tempestade continuar, recomenda-se limitar 
plano de viagem e evitar as áreas ameaçadas._


----------



## argo (26 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Aqui ficam os boletins TAF para os 3 principais aeroportos do Continente:
> ´
> ...



E no aeroporto do Porto? desculpe lá mas não sei interpretar


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

Jocru disse:


> É incrivel é o enchimento da depressão quando volta a tocar agua no Golfo da Biscaia acho que também trará alguns problemas nas costa da Bretanha e Normandia bem como em todo a Canal da Mancha, quiçá pior que em Portugal e Espanha.



Sim, isso vai ser inevitável, expliquei porquê há umas páginas atrás.


----------



## RRguru (26 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

irpsit disse:


> Ok! É um ciclone = depressão.
> O povo é que muitas vezes associa "ciclone" a "furacão", o que não é verdade.
> 
> Onde achas que vai acontecer o landfall?
> ...



Boas!
Tenho estado e ler os diferentes posts e acho que deve ser esclarecido o seguinte:
Ciclone, furacão, tufão,  é exactamente o mesmo, apenas diferem na sua origem e no nome porque Ciclone/Tempestade Ciclonica é utilizado normalmente na Europa, Furacão/Ciclone Tropical na América e Tufão na Asia.
Agora estes fenómenos diferem de intensidade mas quanto à designação é basicamente isso.
Embora os ciclones (vulgo Baixas Pressões) no Hemisfério Norte giram os ventos no sentido anti-horário e no Hemisfério Norte no sentido horário (vg. sentido dos ponteiros de um relógio).

Quanto ao evento que nos irá atingir, esperemos que não passe de uma "ligeira" borrasca com ventos fortes, o que nesta altura já duvido.

Tenho vindo pessoalmente a dar o benefício da duvida às diferentes autoridade deste País (ANPC e IM) quanto ao facto de não emitirem um alerta com antecedência no mínimo de 36 a 48 h de um evento como este, mas emitirem avisos a menos de 24h acho inconcebivel, pois não permite com a devida antecedência que as pessoas acautelem os seus bens convenientemente, nomeadamente junto a costa.


----------



## RRguru (26 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

RRguru disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho estado e ler os diferentes posts e acho que deve ser esclarecido o seguinte:
> Ciclone, furacão, tufão,  é exactamente o mesmo, apenas diferem na sua origem e no nome porque Ciclone/Tempestade Ciclonica é utilizado normalmente na Europa, Furacão/Ciclone Tropical na América e Tufão na Asia.
> Agora estes fenómenos diferem de intensidade mas quanto à designação é basicamente isso.
> ...



Peço desculpa mas só após submeter o post é que verifiquei o seguinte erro:
no *Hemisfério Norte *no sentido horário (vg. sentido dos ponteiros de um relógio) deve-se ler *Hemisfério Sul*


----------



## ruijacome (26 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

argo disse:


> E no aeroporto do Porto? desculpe lá mas não sei interpretar





VEnto de 50 nós com rajada de 65 nós


----------



## necman (26 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

argo disse:


> E no aeroporto do Porto? desculpe lá mas não sei interpretar



 19050G65KT vento 190º 50 knots(90km)com rajadas 65 knots (120kh)


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

argo disse:


> E no aeroporto do Porto? desculpe lá mas não sei interpretar




Rajadas

Lisboa 75kt = 138.9km/h
Porto 65kt = 120.38km/h
Faro 45kt = 83.34km/h


----------



## Rafe (26 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

argo disse:


> E no aeroporto do Porto? desculpe lá mas não sei interpretar



TEMPO 2712/2718 19050G65KT - 65knots julgo eu


----------



## argo (26 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

obrigado pela informação e pela dica


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Já o disse atrás, cada vez me parece mais que esta tempestade vai ser relativamente *"fraca"*.

Sim é possível que haja bastante chuva e intensa e ventos fortes, um temporal, mas provavelmente nao vai ser maior daquilo que aconteceu na semana de Natal. A depressão move-se rápido e está ainda relativamente desorganizada. Nada a meu ver que seja extraordinário.



jocarva disse:


> Parece-me que o que aí vem não é para brincar!


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Preocupações apenas com o Vento
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, creio que para a Madeira a Chuva já podemos passar para


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (26 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

gostava de saber a que horas está previsto o inicio desta situação no continente?


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> gostava de saber a que horas está previsto o inicio desta situação no continente?



3 da manhã Algarve e acaba à meia-noite no norte.


----------



## HBene (26 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

Por curiosidade, vi o telejornal da TVE e é impressionante as medidas que os espanhóis estão a tomar para o norte do país deles, desde reforçarem montras de lojas (e não só) com ripas de madeira, a proíbirem a circulação de pesados de mercadorias, a amarrarem os contentores de lixo, etc etc. Eles não brincam


----------



## barts (26 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

irpsit disse:


> nao vai ser maior daquilo que aconteceu na semana de Natal.




No meu caso particular e do pessoal de zonas perto de Torres, esperemos bem que não se assemelhe sequer ao que aconteceu na semana do Natal...


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Penso a "nossa" tempestade, na zona do Oeste, foi um pouco mais "explosiva" e mais espontânea.

Quanto aos espanhois, acho bem que assim seja. Prevenção acima de tudo. Como tudo indica, será mais agreste para norte...

Cá também deveriamos fazer o mesmo. Enfim, estou com medo, não posso dizer que não. A minha casa é somente rodeada de pinheiros. Felizmente, se o vento for SSW e W, as arvores caiem para o lado contrario da casa. Porem, nunca é bom... e espero que realmente as coisas não sejam tão feias como na ultimo fenómeno cá do Oeste. Sentir a paranóica a qualquer momento ir parar a casa dos vizinhos ... não é bom ... até porque eles não pagam SportTV e eu pago ... queres ver que depois ficam a viver do meu dinheirinho nao?


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Vince disse:


> O GFS (18z) insiste numa depressão menos cavada quando a oeste de Lisboa. 979hPa versus os 968hPa do ECMWF.
> Até ao momento, analisados os dados da Madeira às 21z, não está errado, a divergência começará a partir daqui de qualquer forma. Vamos ver quem acerta este nervoso combate a tão curto prazo.



Seria interessante era comparar com as previsões da run das 0z, por exemplo, para este momento. Porque a 3 horas era improvável errar,agora verificar qual modelo tinha razão há 24 h atrás pode indicar bem qual está a modelar melhor este evento. Não tens o arquivo das cartas ?


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

Ultimo boletim meteorológico da TV Galicia 

http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/?emi=9616&corte=2010-02-26&hora=20:32:45&canle=tvg1


----------



## Brites (26 Fev 2010 às 23:52)

Boa noite, espero...
 Depois de ver a trajectória provável que foi apresentada nesta previsão espanhola, pergunto aos grandes conhecedores deste tipo de situação aqui do forum, qual a possibilidade ou melhor o que era necessário acontecer para que a esta passagem acontecesse ligeiramente mais abaixo, ou seja apanhar a zona litoral centro, mais propriamente Leiria? e possível existir essa pequena mudança de rota? ABC


----------



## lmviana (27 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

A RTPN vai entrar em directo do Funchal...


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

No seguimento Açores e Madeira a coisa tá preta em algumas zonas


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

Não tem muito a ver com o tópico, mas mostra a situação excepcional que estamos a viver. Estão, à meia noite, 32 graus em Tenerife!


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

David sf disse:


> Não tem muito a ver com o tópico, mas mostra a situação excepcional que estamos a viver. Estão, à meia noite, 32 graus em Tenerife!



32 ou 22? É que mesmo 22 era altissimo..Agora 32...  
A ondulação para a COsta do Estoril já diminuiu para este Sábado..No entanto a marginal poderá fechar,mas a situação está muito melhor do que há 4 dias fazia supor...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

meteo disse:


> 32 ou 22? É que mesmo 22 era altissimo..Agora 32...
> A ondulação para a COsta do Estoril já diminuiu para este Sábado..No entanto a marginal poderá fechar,mas a situação está muito melhor do que há 4 dias fazia supor...



http://www.meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/ESICA

Parece mentira mas é verdade...


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

meteo disse:


> 32 ou 22? É que mesmo 22 era altissimo..Agora 32...
> A ondulação para a COsta do Estoril já diminuiu para este Sábado..No entanto a marginal poderá fechar,mas a situação está muito melhor do que há 4 dias fazia supor...



Parece-me 22º...!


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

meteo disse:


> 32 ou 22? É que mesmo 22 era altissimo..Agora 32...
> A ondulação para a COsta do Estoril já diminuiu para este Sábado..No entanto a marginal poderá fechar,mas a situação está muito melhor do que há 4 dias fazia supor...



32. Noutras ilhas canárias ronda os 30. Está no seguimento da Meteored.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

meteo disse:


> 32 ou 22? É que mesmo 22 era altissimo..Agora 32...
> A ondulação para a COsta do Estoril já diminuiu para este Sábado..No entanto a marginal poderá fechar,mas a situação está muito melhor do que há 4 dias fazia supor...



Não pode ser, deve haver um engano no funchal esta 17,6ºC e estamos a menos de 450 km de distancia. Não pode ser!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

É um engano de certeza...
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> É um engano de certeza...
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo



Existem várias estações nas Canárias acima de 30ºC. *Não é mentira.*


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> É um engano de certeza...
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo



São vários registos de membros do Meteored, em ilhas diferentes.


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

O weather.co.uk dá 24ºC para Tenerife (actualização às 00:00)


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

O valor deve ser correcto. Às 00h Las Palamas tinha 29,4ºC e outras estações das Canárias apresentavam também valores relativamente elevados.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

eu vejo 21.8ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Existem várias estações nas Canárias acima de 30ºC. *Não é mentira.*



sim realmente é estranho...
http://meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/ESICA


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

Já para Las Palmas o weather.co.uk dá 31ºC (actualização às 00:00)


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

Está uma iso 22 a 850 hpa. Muitas ilhas têm altitudes muito elevadas, e as regiões a sotavento sentem o efeito do Foehn.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

O imapweather e o weather.co.uk apresentam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Cheira-me mal esta situação muito invulgar nas ilhas ocidentais das canarias!!! devera trazer maus ventos a madeira?. Não sei digo eu, devido que podera estimular a condensação de novas massas de nuvens!!! não sei estou só a especular, alias esta diferença de temperaturas é muito drastico!!! é como no dia a noite!!! Coisas extranhas neste inverno!!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Evolução Sinóptica - 27 de Fevereiro de 2010





CopyRight@MetOffice

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Análise sinóptica e tendência do estado do tempo

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, ao longo do dia de hoje, está condicionado pela passagem de sistemas frontais associados a um centro de baixas pressões localizado a Oeste da Península Ibérica e em progressão para Nordeste.
Assim, durante a primeira parte do dia, uma superfície frontal quente irá progredindo lentamente de sul para norte, dando origem ao aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação fraca e tendência para um aumento ligeiro da temperatura do ar. O vento, inicialmente fraco, de sul ou sueste, tenderá a aumentar de intensidade e a tornar-se moderado a forte, de sudoeste, com rajadas, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Para a segunda metade do dia é esperada uma superfície frontal fria, associada ao mesmo centro de baixas pressões, que, sendo mais dinâmica, irá cruzar rapidamente o território de Portugal Continental, de sudoeste/oeste para nordeste/leste, afectando inicialmente as regiões do litoral oeste e, mais tarde, as regiões do interior. Esta superfície frontal fria poderá dar origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e possivelmente acompanhados por trovoadas.
O facto de as linhas isobáricas se encontrarem muito próximas umas das outras traduz uma grande diferença de pressão atmosférica que, por sua vez, irá ocasionar ventos moderados a fortes, com rajadas.
É esperada uma diminuição significativa da instabilidade para o final do dia de Sábado, com a diminuição da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 00:39)

Pessoal, "seguimento previsao do tempo e modelos"


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 00:39)

*Já chega de seguimento das Canárias no tópico de previsões sff*


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

eu tinha avisado que estas isos sao de junho nao de fevereiro 

pode nao passar de uma potencial situacao muito grave  ainda assim acho que o im portugues anda a brincar á meteorologia


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

cova beira disse:


> eu tinha avisado que estas isos sao de junho nao de fevereiro
> 
> pode nao passar de uma potencial situacao muito grave  ainda assim acho que o im portugues anda a brincar á meteorologia


  Avisaram tarde mas avisaram, agora é esperar no q vai dar


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

HotSpot disse:


> *Já chega de seguimento das Canárias no tópico de previsões sff*



Peço desculpa pelo Offtopic, nos discutimos coisas que estão em meio do oceano atlantico que podera estar a mais de 1000Km de distancia em linha recta em qualquer ponto da nossa geografia nacional, que ainda não esta no campo de acção. Ma as canarias esta a menos de 500km por menos da madeira é discutivel, porque podera por ventura ter um raio ou campo de acção sobre o nosso territorio nacional. Para mim é pertinente, realçar esta anomalia metereologica, devido ao campo de acção muito proximo de nós!!!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

alex vieria disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo Offtopic, nos discutimos coisas que estão em meio do oceano atlantico que podera estar a mais de 1000Km de distancia em linha recta em qualquer ponto da nossa geografia nacional, que ainda não esta no campo de acção. Ma as canarias esta a menos de 500km por menos da madeira é discutivel, porque podera por ventura uma campo de acção sobre o nosso territorio nacional. Para mim é pertinente, realçar esta anomalia metereologica, devido ao campo de acção muito proximo de nós!!!



Então quanto muito, "Seguimento Madeira e Açores".


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Então quanto muito, "Seguimento Madeira e Açores".




Não me parece, este seguimento enquadra-se muito bem com previsão do tempo meu caro!!! Desculpe por lhe refutar. É uma constatação da realidade que poderá provocar no espaço temporal futuro, alguns fenómenos estranhos, e os pequenos detalhes não podem ser menos prezados, para uma possível evolução de alguns fenómenos Todo é discutível!!!

A discussão de previsão é nacional no seu todo, não poderá haver marginalizados!!!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

alex vieria disse:


> Não me parece, este seguimento enquadra-se muito bem com previsão do tempo meu caro!!! Desculpe por lhe refutar. É uma constatação da realidade que poderá provocar no espaço temporal futuro, alguns fenómenos estranhos, e os pequenos detalhes não podem ser menos prezados, para uma possível evolução de alguns fenómenos Todo é discutível!!!
> 
> A discussão de previsão é nacional no seu todo, não poderá haver marginalizados!!!



Estamos tão atulhados de "trabalho" que eu nem vou discutir contigo. Não compliques. Ou se fala no seguimento Madeira, ou não se fala em lado nenhum. PONTO.

Por favor não compliquem para tentar manter alguma organização no forum


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 01:54)

Mais uma descrição muito explícita do fenómeno!
http://www.abc.es/20100226/sociedad-/borrasca-dejara-vientos-olas-201002260733.html
Enjoy


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 03:40)

Irá existir uma segunda vaga ligeira sobre a Madeira no meio da Manhã com Chuva Moderada


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2010 às 03:43)

hirlam actualizacao 00 00










pressao bastante baixa


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 03:48)

Preocupa-me o Laranja deste Mapa isto indica que é valor de precipitação de 35mm 

Hora prevista 3/4 da Manhã


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 07:51)

Quando chega o vento em força? :S

Já tenho média de 11km/h e rajada de 20km/h.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 08:36)

Situação actual do vento!

*(Proxima actualização ás 10 h)*


----------



## LRamos (27 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

"_...Portugal, W/N Spain, W France...

At the cold front GFS depicts some indicators of slight instability, mainly below 3 km. Lapse rates will be near neutral and a strongly forced convective line may result. Within a few hundred km of the occlusion point the angle of line and winds will be the most perpendicular and favorable for a squall line, although this was more pronounced in runs of two days ago. Nevertheless, any convection may mix winds down from a deeper layer, and over NW Iberian Peninsula mean 1-3 km AGL speeds are predicted to be more than 80 kts. 
Kinematics are also very favorable for tornadogenesis with SREH over 350 m²/s² where instability is predicted, as well as 20-30 m/s shear in the lowest 1000 m. 
Reason that only level 1 was issued is the confidence level that deep convection indeed will develop._"


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

[/URL][/IMG]

A respectiva previsão:
Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 27 Feb 2010 06:00 to Sun 28 Feb 2010 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 27 Feb 2010 06:03
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE
A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal, Spain and France for tornadoes and convectively enhanced severe wind gusts. The threat of damaging winds of non-convective nature, however, will be much larger.

A level 1 was issued for SW Turkey for a chance of local excessive convective precipitation.

SYNOPSIS

Dangerous storm-force winds and gusts of more than 25 m/s, locally 35 m/s are previsioned Saturday and early Sunday for Portugal, western and northern Spain, and western France as an intense depression "Xynthia" (FU Berlin) traverses the region. Currently calculated center pressures range between 965-968 hPa in GFS, GME, UKMO and ECMWF models. There are still some differences in timing between different models and in the steepness of pressure gradients. GFS seems to be faster and milder, respectively. 
At Sunday 00Z GFS18Z places the low over Bretagne which is 3 hours earlier than in the other models. Same for Saturday 12Z where GFS has the low closer to the coast of Portugal. HiRLAM (AEMET) shows the slowest system motion. 

DISCUSSION

..._Portugal_, W/N Spain, W France...

At the cold front GFS depicts some indicators of slight instability, mainly below 3 km. Lapse rates will be near neutral and a strongly forced convective line may result. Within a few hundred km of the occlusion point the angle of line and winds will be the most perpendicular and favorable for a squall line, although this was more pronounced in runs of two days ago. Nevertheless, any convection may mix winds down from a deeper layer, and over NW Iberian Peninsula mean 1-3 km AGL speeds are predicted to be more than 80 kts. 
Kinematics are also very favorable for tornadogenesis with SREH over 350 m²/s² where instability is predicted, as well as 20-30 m/s shear in the lowest 1000 m. 
Reason that only level 1 was issued is the confidence level that deep convection indeed will develop.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 09:21)

Quer dizer que a dois dias atras presumia-se algo pior. O que foi dito, que a tornadogenese era muito remota, agora já e provável ?


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Pessoal relato só o seguinte. 

Se existe essa anomalia entre o calor invulgar das canárias (+31ºC) e frio invugar dos Açores (+9ºC), reparem que eu este fim de semana fui a Estocolmo com temperaturas médias de -20ºC e cheguei a Viena para registar máximas de +17ºC.

Sem dúvida, um Inverno com muitas anomalias drásticas de temperatura e também pressão. Que é um verdadeiro "cultivo" de tempestades.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

*Situação actual do vento!*


----------



## filipept (27 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

A zona assinalada parece ser a mais activa, também é onde existe o maior choque de massas. Pela animação (no eumetsat) poderá ainda tocar em território Português. 





De uma forma geral, parece que apanhou uma trajectória mais a norte e o seu "enchimento" foi já um pouco tardio para se organizar. Contudo parece querer ganhar mais um pouco de organização passado o norte de Portugal e Espanha. A continuar poderá ser mais perigosa no Norte de França e ainda no Sul do Reino Unido. No entanto, pode ainda acontecer que perca um pouco de força pois quanto mais para norte mais baixas as temperaturas (penso eu  ).


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 11:29)

também estive a ver isso.... O litoral Oeste de frança, se continuar a trajectória, leva-a mesmo em cheio.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

A depressão de facto não foi tão forte como esperado e ainda bem pois vendo as imagens de satélite constata-se que ela nunca se chegou a organizar como uma depressão cavada como os modelos mostravam. Sem uma estrutura organizada e bem definida a depressão nunca poderia ter ventos ciclónicos como se chegou a prever na ordem dos 150km/h. Assim foi apenas uma depressão desorganizada que atravessou o nosso território.

De salientar o IM que desta vez quanto a mim soube lidar muito bem com esta situação os avisos que lançaram quanto a mim foram os adequados pois ao que me parece eles estavam a dar mais atenção ao ECMWF que previa uma situação muito mais complicada. o GFS desta vez "ganhou".


----------



## sunny (27 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

spiritmind disse:


> A depressão de facto não foi tão forte como esperado e ainda bem pois vendo as imagens de satélite constata-se que ela nunca se chegou a organizar como uma depressão cavada como os modelos mostravam. Sem uma estrutura organizada e bem definida a depressão nunca poderia ter ventos ciclónicos como se chegou a prever na ordem dos 150km/h. Assim foi apenas uma depressão desorganizada que atravessou o nosso território.
> 
> De salientar o IM que desta vez quanto a mim soube lidar muito bem com esta situação os avisos que lançaram quanto a mim foram os adequados pois ao que me parece eles estavam a dar mais atenção ao ECMWF que previa uma situação muito mais complicada. o GFS desta vez "ganhou".



Mas será que já passou o pior? Será?
Nãome parece mas elucide-me quem souber analisar os modelos.Obrigada


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

sunny disse:


> Mas será que já passou o pior? Será?
> Nãome parece mas elucide-me quem souber analisar os modelos.Obrigada



O  depressão em si neste momento esta ao largo do cabo finisterra o flanco sul ainda vai deixar algum vento no nosso pais e podem acontecer algumas rajadas fortes mas a tendência será de desagravamento


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

Estive agora a ver o Sat24 e tenho uma duvida que gostava de a esclarecer, alguem me sabe dizer se o que se dirige para sul trará alguma animação??


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

spiritmind disse:


> O  depressão em si neste momento esta ao largo do cabo finisterra o flanco sul ainda vai deixar algum vento no nosso pais e podem acontecer algumas rajadas fortes mas a tendência será de desagravamento



Segundo as análises realizadas, o centro da depressão está ainda à latitude do Porto, com uma pressão pouco acima dos 970 mb. Está muito parecido ao previsto pelo ECM. Os ventos mais fortes ocorrerão quando o centro da depressão se localizar no norte da Galiza, e o vento virar para oeste. Não desmobilizem, e mantenham-se alerta. Já houve uma rajada medida pelo IM de 140 km/h na Pampilhosa da Serra. Desculpem não pôr imagens, mas estou no telemóvel.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 13:29)

David sf disse:


> Segundo as análises realizadas, o centro da depressão está ainda à latitude do Porto, com uma pressão pouco acima dos 970 mb. Está muito parecido ao previsto pelo ECM. Os ventos mais fortes ocorrerão quando o centro da depressão se localizar no norte da Galiza, e o vento virar para oeste. Não desmobilizem, e mantenham-se alerta. Já houve uma rajada medida pelo IM de 140 km/h na Pampilhosa da Serra. Desculpem não pôr imagens, mas estou no telemóvel.



Neste momento o centro depressionário parece que já se encontra bem acima do Porto claro é que vai continuar a influenciar o tempo ainda são esperadas rajadas de vento durante a tarde, a rajada que te referes na Pampilhosa da serra foi as 8h da manhã grande rajada mesmo


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 13:44)

Segundo ANPC a partir das 18h vão retirar o alerta Laranja, deu agora na TVI


----------



## Chingula (27 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

spiritmind disse:


> Neste momento o centro depressionário parece que já se encontra bem acima do Porto claro é que vai continuar a influenciar o tempo ainda são esperadas rajadas de vento durante a tarde, a rajada que te referes na Pampilhosa da serra foi as 8h da manhã grande rajada mesmo



Na minha opinião (vale o que vale) o centro da depressão, nesta imagem, localiza-se a cerca de 100 km a oeste da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

spiritmind disse:


> Segundo ANPC a partir das 18h vão retirar o alerta Laranja, deu agora na TVI



Tirar o alerta laranja para pôr o quê? Amarelo, vermelho? Sendo a TVI não é muito de fiar, podem ter percebido mal.

Quanto à localização da depressão, estava ao meio dia, na latitude de Leiria. Sendo a sua velocidade de translacção de cerca de 100 km por hora deve estar nesta altura perto da latitude do Porto.


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

*Zona Mais Afectada pelo Vento Às 21h de Hoje*


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

David sf disse:


> Tirar o alerta laranja para pôr o quê? Amarelo, vermelho? Sendo a TVI não é muito de fiar, podem ter percebido mal.
> 
> Quanto à localização da depressão, estava ao meio dia, na latitude de Leiria. Sendo a sua velocidade de translacção de cerca de 100 km deve estar nesta altura perto da latitude do Porto.



Não perceberam mal certamente pois foi um directo com o CDOS de Leiria ele disse que a partir das 18h iriam entrar em fase de monitorização e o alerta iria ser desactivado, Se vires na pagina da anpc ele era para ser retirado pelas 21h até porque um alerta laranja implica muitos meios humanos em alerta permanente  e olhando para o radar da para ver que a essa hora certamente o estado do tempo ira sofrer um desagravamento pois a depressão esta a atravessar o continente a grande velocidade.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx

http://www.meteocovilha.com/sat24.htm

abraço


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

Pois tinha dito na página 78 que parecia-me que a depressão estava desorganizada e não ia ser nada de extraordinário, apenas ventos e chuva fortes. Creio que os modelos e os media exageraram um bocadinho. 

O que acho mais interessante é que por detrás desta depressão, parece vir uma *entrada polar* (!), que aliás já afecta os Açores.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

Parece estar a definir-se 2 campo de acção diferentes. A da frente quente já a norte de Portugal com alguma chuva e muito vento e uma vasta área de aguaceiros a sudoeste que corresponde a uma tentativa de organizar um ramo frio...






Gostava também de dar conta da interessante situação dos Açores. A temperatura da Horta à hora de almoço era de 6,1ºC com vários aguaceiros a rondarem as ilhas...


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

Irpsit, podes por uma foto sobre essa entrada polar?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

irpsit disse:


> Pois tinha dito na página 78 que parecia-me que a depressão estava desorganizada e não ia ser nada de extraordinário, apenas ventos e chuva fortes. Creio que os modelos e os media exageraram um bocadinho.



E não era isso que os modelos previam. Alguém estava à espera que fosse o fim do mundo. 

Aqui tenho rajadas fortes há imensas horas. Não recordo da última vez que isso aconteceu por estas bandas...


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

spiritmind disse:


> Não perceberam mal certamente pois foi um directo com o CDOS de Leiria ele disse que a partir das 18h iriam entrar em fase de monitorização e o alerta iria ser desactivado, Se vires na pagina da anpc ele era para ser retirado pelas 21h até porque um alerta laranja implica muitos meios humanos em alerta permanente  e olhando para o radar da para ver que a essa hora certamente o estado do tempo ira sofrer um desagravamento pois a depressão esta a atravessar o continente a grande velocidade.
> 
> http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> ...



Pronto, a partir das 18h e em Leiria. Pelo que disseste parecia que iam tirar agora em todo o lado. Se é assim concordo.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

irpsit disse:


> Pois tinha dito na página 78 que parecia-me que a depressão estava desorganizada e não ia ser nada de extraordinário, apenas ventos e chuva fortes. Creio que os modelos e os media exageraram um bocadinho.
> 
> O que acho mais interessante é que por detrás desta depressão, parece vir uma *entrada polar* (!), que aliás já afecta os Açores.



Mais interessante ainda é a entrada polar continental que deverá invadir a Europa daqui a uns 5 dias, e que não é de descartar que cá chegue. Antes disso teremos outra depressão cavada. Amanhã postarei aqui as cartas, quando esta depressão tiver passado.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

David sf disse:


> Pronto, a partir das 18h e em Leiria. Pelo que disseste parecia que iam tirar agora em todo o lado. Se é assim concordo.



Errado a partir das 18h entram em fase de monitorização e o alerta pode passar para amarelo, as 21h o laranja será desactivado pelo menos é o que se lê na pagina principal da ANPC diz assim:

Situação meteorológica adversa - vento, precipitação e agitação marítima			

De 27Fev às 00h00 até 27Fev às 21h00

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

O centro da depressão deve ser mais ou menos isto

(até às 14:30)






Em Melgaço estão 975hPa, pelo que ela deve ter uns 970


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 15:14)

Vince disse:


> O centro da depressão deve ser mais ou menos isto
> 
> (até às 14:30)
> 
> ...





Também me parece


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 15:17)

Pessoal, o q se passou com o meteograma das 6h Coimbra? Ñ sei meter aqui imagens mas peço-vos q corram esse meteograma e vejam q alguns parametros convergem no sentido descendente na mesma hora


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

A entarda polar dá a sensação de querer misturar-se com a que vem de SE.... O que será que vai originar..?


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 15:40)

Se repararem no satélite parece que o ar polar está a ganhar ao ar tropical, o que é o esperado nesta altura do ano. A tempestade nao foi assim tão intensa e agora a entrada polar marítima irá fazer descer as temperaturas a pique e talvez dentro de uns dias a festa da neve às cotas médias-baixas.

Já outra entrada polar continental na Europa, também vai fazer descer as temperaturas muito por estas bandas da Europa central e trazer de novo a neve.

Sinais que o Inverno ainda está para durar....


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 16:29)

Sei que não é o sitio ideal mas como é o tópico mais visto fica o aviso:

Há relatos de falta de energia de Braga a Aveiro, Aqui estou há mais de 1a hora sem nada. E para complicar e provar que o país (ou pessoas) não estão preparadas para isto, as próprias comunicações moveis começam a ficar sobrecarregadas, sentindo-se por aqui alguma dificuldade em fazer sair mensagens. E isto "só" com o vento forte, assim como já há vitimas a registar.

Para quem ainda não apanhou com o vento em cheio, que se previna, não é altura para facilitar


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

O Windguru já mostra uma baixa de temperatura para a semana ... ( algo abrupta para a zona da Ericeira, face ao que tem estado )
Muito possívelmente devido a esse ar polar.



irpsit disse:


> Se repararem no satélite parece que o ar polar está a ganhar ao ar tropical, o que é o esperado nesta altura do ano. A tempestade nao foi assim tão intensa e agora a entrada polar marítima irá fazer descer as temperaturas a pique e talvez dentro de uns dias a festa da neve às cotas médias-baixas.
> 
> Já outra entrada polar continental na Europa, também vai fazer descer as temperaturas muito por estas bandas da Europa central e trazer de novo a neve.
> 
> Sinais que o Inverno ainda está para durar....


----------



## lightning bolt (27 Fev 2010 às 17:16)

o GFS já está a modular a entrada polar para dia 6.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Já para amanhã aparece modelado um cavado a oeste de Portugal Continental, o que vai complicar bastante o estado do tempo, sobretudo nas regiões do centro e sul:

PREVISÃO DO IM

*Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro acima dos 800/1000 metros, subindo a cota 1400 metros durante o dia.*


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

irpsit disse:


> Se repararem no satélite parece que o ar polar está a ganhar ao ar tropical, o que é o esperado nesta altura do ano. A tempestade nao foi assim tão intensa e agora a entrada polar marítima irá fazer descer as temperaturas a pique e* talvez dentro de uns dias a festa da neve às cotas médias-baixas*.
> 
> Já outra entrada polar continental na Europa, também vai fazer descer as temperaturas muito por estas bandas da Europa central e trazer de novo a neve.
> 
> Sinais que o Inverno ainda está para durar....



Ao tempo que eu ando a acompanhar esta tendência, que já foi ora posta, ora retirada, ora adiada, etc. 

Teremos o eterno problema, frio em força, precipitação escassa, mais precipitação frio em falta...  ou pode que não


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

*Previsão descritiva do IM para o dia de amanhã *


*Previsão para Domingo, 28 de Fevereiro de 2010*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo,
em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro acima dos
800/1000 metros, subindo a cota 1400 metros durante o dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral
a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte
(40 a 65 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*ESTADO DO MAR*
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 4 a 5,5 m,
diminuindo para 3 a 4 m a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 3 a 4 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC


----------



## sunny (27 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

actioman disse:


> Ao tempo que eu ando a acompanhar esta tendência, que já foi ora posta, ora retirada, ora adiada, etc.
> 
> Teremos o eterno problema, rio em força, precipitação escassa, mais precipitação frio em falta...  ou pode que não



Pois  a mim parece-me que não falta nada...nem frio...nem chuva...nem vento..nem trovoadas...só falta uma pouco de solque já estou pelos cabelinhos dete raio deste tempo


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

sunny disse:


> Pois  a mim parece-me que não falta nada...nem frio...nem chuva...nem vento..nem trovoadas...só falta uma pouco de solque já estou pelos cabelinhos dete raio deste tempo



Já somos dois! dass!


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Esta última saída do GFS só aponta 2 dias menos instáveis durante a próxima semana, segunda e quinta-feira. No resto vai ser sempre a chover. Podemos tranquilamente recolher mais 40/50mm durante toda a próxima semana, que deverá terminar com o regresso do frio e da neve nas cotas acima dos 600m.


----------



## zedoscarro (27 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Poderiam por favor postar alguma carta onde fosse possivel ver a nova depressao em cavamento para amanha?

Digo isso porque todas as minhas fontes de info so actualizam as cartas 1 vez ao dia, de manha

Digo: metoffice, 21st operational weather...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

zedoscarro disse:


> Poderiam por favor postar alguma carta onde fosse possivel ver a nova depressao em cavamento para amanha?
> 
> Digo isso porque todas as minhas fontes de info so actualizam as cartas 1 vez ao dia, de manha
> 
> Digo: metoffice, 21st operational weather...



Podes consultar aqui cartas de alguns modelos:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Colegas, no rescaldo deste evento qual dos modelos acertou em cheio, ou mais q os outros?


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

Na página Nº85 tem um post meu com vários modelos e uma trajectória, é tentar confirmar mais o menos o que se passou pelas imagens de satélite.
Eu foi muito seguindo pelo modelo CMC porque sempre foi o que melhor acompanhou (tirando o início mas que desde sempre ia fazendo as paradinhas desta enquanto o gfs pelas primeiras previsões deviam atingir o Continente na noite de sexta e não manhã...) e tinha menos carga na depressão. Contudo ontem houve uma actualização que no site onde seguida perdeu a mesma projecção. o GFS é um bom modelo mas houve uma altura que perdeu-se  
Na minha humilde opinião


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

Agreste disse:


> Esta última saída do GFS só aponta 2 dias menos instáveis durante a próxima semana, segunda e quinta-feira. No resto vai ser sempre a chover. Podemos tranquilamente recolher mais 40/50mm durante toda a próxima semana, que deverá terminar com o regresso do frio e da neve nas cotas acima dos 600m.



E baseias essas cotas em que fonte? 

É que eu pelo GFS, vejo cotas para Elvas (que está no Sul) muito mais baixas. Com uma iso -31 a 500hPa e uma -4 a 850hPa. Claro que estamos a falar de previsões a mais de 170h , claro que ainda vai mudar muito, talvez até mesmo tudo (coisa que duvido), mas afirmar cotas nesta altura do campeonato e ainda por cima 600m, não estou a seguir o teu raciocínio, se puderes dar-me uma "luzinhas" eu agradeço 







David sf, stromy e rozzo, o que têm a dizer sobre esta possível entrada fria, que parece querer vir com força? Eu só desconfio um pouco pelo adiantado da estação, já em Março...


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 20:33)

actioman disse:


> E baseias essas cotas em que fonte?
> 
> É que eu pelo GFS, vejo cotas para Elvas (que está no Sul) muito mais baixas. Com uma iso -31 a 500hPa e uma -4 a 850hPa. Claro que estamos a falar de previsões a mais de 170h , claro que ainda vai mudar muito, talvez até mesmo tudo (coisa que duvido), mas afirmar cotas nesta altura do campeonato e ainda por cima 600m, não estou a seguir o teu raciocínio, se puderes dar-me uma "luzinhas" eu agradeço
> 
> ...



Neste momento todos os modelos apontam na tendência de uma entrada fria para pelo menos o norte da península, sendo que todos os modelos que vão além das 144h afectam o frio a toda a península. Parece que ocorrerá uma situação sinóptica parecida à da entrada fria de dia e Reis, com um fluxo depressionário de nordeste originado por uma depressão que se formaria no Mediterrâneo devido à advecção de ar frio desde a Escandinávia, devido à colocação de um anticiclone entre a Islandia e Irlanda. Não desconfies da data, por ser Março e não Janeiro. Em Janeiro entrou a iso -10 na península e a -6 no Alentejo, se isto acontecer, não deverá entrar nem a -8 na península, e muito dificilmente nos chegará a -4 ao Alentejo. Mas, como já vimos em Fevereiro, com boas condições de vento, não é necessária uma iso abaixo de -1 ou -2 para termos neve por cá.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

A minha aposta foi baseada na saída das 12 do GFS, particularmente porque ainda não há muitas linhas a andar para baixo nos dias 6 e 7 de março. Há frio e alguma precipitação convidativas mas é tudo muito rápido... Mas tens razão, falar em cotas de neve a esta distância não faz sentido.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, no rescaldo deste evento qual dos modelos acertou em cheio, ou mais q os outros?



De memória, não tenho as cartas, acho que foi o UKMO e o ECM. O GFS nunca acertou. Até 48h antes exagerou. Depois disso subestimou.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

David sf disse:


> De memória, não tenho as cartas, acho que foi o UKMO e o ECM. O GFS nunca acertou. Até 48h antes exagerou. Depois disso subestimou.


Tens preferencia ou vais comparando? Eu fico sempre com duvidas até pq ñ tenho acesso ao ECM


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

David sf disse:


> De memória, não tenho as cartas, acho que foi o UKMO e o ECM. O GFS nunca acertou. Até 48h antes exagerou. Depois disso subestimou.





A 24 horas, penso que ambos erraram, acho que no meio ficou a virtude, mas o ECM errou ligeiramente menos. Penso que hoje às 12z a depressão teria 973 (o que é difícil de provar) e o ECMF previa 24 horas antes 968 (erro de 5hPa) e o GFS previa 978 (erro de 5hPa). O GFS errou ainda um pouco na localização, adiantando-a ligeiramente umas 2 horas.

*24 horas*
GFS 24 horas: http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9968/gfs24.jpg
ECM 24 horas: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8268/ecm24.jpg


Na análise de hoje, quanto a mim o ECM estava correcto mas mesmo assim o GFS ainda tinha erro em cima da situação.

*Análise 12z hoje*
GFS Análise: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7346/gfsana.jpg
ECM Análise: http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1742/ecmana.jpg


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Já para amanhã aparece modelado um cavado a oeste de Portugal Continental, o que vai complicar bastante o estado do tempo, sobretudo nas regiões do centro e sul:



A carta de superfície para Domingo mostra em desenvolvimento uma frente oclusa:






A carta de superfície para 3ª feira mostra o cavamento:






Peço desculpa por usar os hotlinks.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Uma vez terminado este evento, que deixou em Portugal muito vento e alguns estragos (no entanto, menores do que a determinada altura se chegou a temer), começa-se a analisar o que teremos nos próximos tempos. Os amantes do frio e da neve já começam a sonhar com uma nova entrada fria e supostamente húmida que o GFS já vem apresentando. Porém ainda estamos a uma distância considerável, e até lá ainda teremos uns dias meteorologicamente interessantes, e acho que se devia focar neles antes da possível entrada fria. 

 Para amanhã, parece que vamos ter um dia com chuva moderada (mais um) e que pode ajudar a compor ainda mais os belos registos de pluviosidade deste mês.

 Mas mais interessante pode ser Terça-feira. Depois de Segunda fazer o papel de intervalo, voltará a chuva e o vento forte (nada comparado com o que se passou hoje). Será causado por mais uma depressão um pouco cavada, mas que estará algo afastada do continente:





 Depois, já entrando num campo mais distante, há a possibilidade de uma nova depressão, mais fraca, causar bastante precipitação na Sexta-feira. 

 Só depois disso se pensará na tal possível entrada fria, que no entanto o GFS tratou já de moderá-la bastante nesta última run. Quanto a mim, aposto num bom nevão, mas apenas a cotas médias/altas.

 O que é certo é que o NAO- continua a forçar as depressões a descerem até menores latitudes, e espera-se portanto que o continente tenha pelo menos mais uma semana chuvosa.


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Temos inverno para durar, pelo menos assim mostram os modelos...


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Segunda temos surpresa!! Não vai chover,e em principio estará sol!E não vamos ter vento forte. Um dia incrivel.  

E Terça volta a chuva,com boas precipitações novamente. Para amanha chuva,pois claro... 

De realçar as ondulações,há poucos Invernos com tantos dias de forte ondulação como este ano.Já para Quarta-Feira está prevista nova grande ondulação de Sudoeste,que entra facilmente em locais não tão habituadas a tal ondulações. Se se mantiver mais um dia complicado para a Costa do Estoril.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

Entretanto para hoje, Domingo, a massa de ar pós-frontal está carregada de humidade que, associada ao ar frio em altura, favorece o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade do tipo convectivo. Passando por aqui e aqui vimos massas nebulosas e elevada actividade eléctrica que se vão aproximando do território de Portugal Continental.
Note-se o pronunciado cavado já formado ao oeste da linha de costa da Península.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

:assobio:


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

Interessante...


----------



## cardu (28 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

bom dia.....

estou a ver as actualizações do GFS e realmente se tal fosse verdade dia 6 e dia 7 até em Lisboa iria haver um grande nevão....

mas há que cair na realidade e pensar que até lá tudo vai mudar e a haver neve ela será somente nos locais mais habituais


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2010 às 10:23)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib

As situações de 6 e 7/3 seriam muito interessantes de se seguir.


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

Boas, alguem me pode explicar ou mostrar uma imagem que prove que haja chuva forte e trovoadas hoje??


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, alguem me pode explicar ou mostrar uma imagem que prove que haja chuva forte e trovoadas hoje??



Já está a acontecer.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, alguem me pode explicar ou mostrar uma imagem que prove que haja chuva forte e trovoadas hoje??



No satélite ve-se bastantes celulas, e poderosas, a entrar pelo Continente, especialmente no Centro e Sul...
No IMapWheather, site das descargas ocorridas no Mundo nos ultimos 5 minutos, penso eu, indica as descargas que já tem as células...
Neste momento existem algumas/bastantes descargas ao largo do Centro e Sul do Continente, fruto das células.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, alguem me pode explicar ou mostrar uma imagem que prove que haja chuva forte e trovoadas hoje??


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 10:53)

Entao quer dizer que as celulas poderosas que vemos no sat24 aos poucos descem para este... sul. Certo?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

Stormm disse:


> Entao quer dizer que as celulas poderosas que vemos no sat24 aos poucos descem para este sul. Certo?



Algumas das células veêm para o *Centro e su*l, agora é termos sorte que uma passe por aí, ou por aqui


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

Exacto, obrigado pelo exclarecimento


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2010 às 11:01)

andres disse:


> Algumas das células veêm para o *Centro e su*l, agora é termos sorte que uma passe por aí, ou por aqui



As células estão a entrar de SW em todo o continente, poderá haver descargas em qualquer parte, é uma questão de sorte


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

A células parece que veem de SW  para NE  ou NNE...e não tanto W/E isto a julgar pelo movimento no satélite, por aqui já se ouviu um trovão muito abafado para Oeste...e cairam pingas grossas...neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.. tenho o detector a assinalar descargas a 20/40 milhas..qualquer ponto de Portugal pode ver hoje aguaceiros e trovoadas... como aliás está na previsão descritiva do IM...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 11:29)

Vamos então ao programa das festas para os próximos dias. 
Quarta-feira temos duas depressões no Atlântico. Uma a afectar-nos (B1), outra a oeste dos Açores (B2), que originará uma subida de latitude do ar quente na zona dos Açores. 






Essa ascensão de ar quente formaria um anticiclone entre a Islândia e os Açores. Outra depressão perto da costa americana (B3), começa a provocar outra subida de dorsal. A depressão B2 começa a afectar os Açores e “corta” a ligação do A a sul da Islândia às altas tropicais. A depressão B1 está na Catalunha.






Posteriormente a depressão B1 instala-se no Mediterrâneo. A B2 vem a caminho do continente. A B3 provoca a subida da dorsal a oeste do Açores, originando um bloqueio nessa zona do Atlântico devido à união com o anticiclone a sul da Islândia, que neste momento já se estende até à Noruega.






Às 144h, já com maior nível de incerteza, a depressão B1 já é irrelevante. A depressão B2, em colaboração com o anticiclone que já une a costa da Gronelândia à Suécia, ejecta ar frio no Golfo da Biscaia. A depressão B3 ainda está bloqueada.






Às 168h, começa a divergência entre ECM e GFS, e mesmo a divergência entre várias das suas runs, pela razão que geralmente origina todas as dúvidas, Vai ou não resistir o bloqueio atlântico?

ECM

A depressão B3 rompe o bloqueio. Choque de massas dá-se a norte dos Açores, o frio não penetra em todo o continente português, cingindo-se ao norte. O NOGAPS é da mesma opinião.











GFS

O bloqueio aguenta-se, a massa de ar frio, devido à acção conjunta da depressão B2 e do anticiclone atlântico desloca-se para sul, podendo até haver outra ciclogénese no interior da península devido ao muito ar frio em altitude. Não haveria isos para nevar em Lisboa.











Já o GEM tem uma solução diferente. O bloqueio é rompido às 168h, tal como indica o ECM, mas é reposto logo em seguida.
















A evolução até às 144 h é neste momento praticamente certa, é confirmada por todos os modelos. Após isso, acho que o GFS está muito exagerado, mas é muito cedo para se dizer quanto tempo aguenta o bloqueio. Pode acontecer a solução mista dos dois, que é o que sucede mais vezes, havendo uma rotura do bloqueio, mas umas 24h depois, permitindo assim a instalação mais democrática do frio em toda a península, à espera de uma depressão que chegue com um bom ângulo de ataque. O que o GEM mostra também não é impossível.

Resumindo, o GFS está exagerado, e às 12z deverá mudar, mas está em aberto que para o próximo fim de semana ou início da semana seguinte, possa acontecer algo interessante para os amantes do frio e da neve.


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Aproxima se bastante instablidade! Boa sorte a todos e não se metam debaixo das Arvores


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

O modelo Espanhol ( Hirlam) está a dar isto para a tarde no litoral centro.


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

*Chasing Thunder*
Então deve dar... Esse modelo é bastante bom


----------



## white_wolf (28 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Ola amigos.

Pelo que tenho visto analisar nos modelos, hoje ainda será um dia bastante cinzento por todo o país, chuvas fortes, ventos moderados a forte (localmente - terras altas), poderá haver trovoadas e ate alguma neve em locais altos. Sem duvida o dia de ontem foi um dia de bastante instabilidade aqui pelo norte, hoje há alguma mas não tão forte e concisa como ontem. Falando no futuro, vejo que poderá haver surpresas ou ate mesmo a ultima surpresa deste ano do elemento branco? verdade? Pelos sites que tenho visto haverá uma pequena vaga de frio, que não será seca, mas  será fraca, não haverá muita acumulação, os GFS apontam para cotas a 200 metros será uma loucura para altura e mês que nos encontramos. mas digam algo da vossa justiça.

Boas fotos para os amantes das trovoadas. 

saudações.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

white_wolf disse:


> Ola amigos.
> 
> Pelo que tenho visto analisar nos modelos, hoje ainda será um dia bastante cinzento por todo o país, chuvas fortes, ventos moderados a forte (localmente - terras altas), poderá haver trovoadas e ate alguma neve em locais altos. Sem duvida o dia de ontem foi um dia de bastante instabilidade aqui pelo norte, hoje há alguma mas não tão forte e concisa como ontem. Falando no futuro, vejo que poderá haver surpresas ou ate mesmo a ultima surpresa deste ano do elemento branco? verdade? Pelos sites que tenho visto haverá uma pequena vaga de frio, que não será seca, mas  será fraca, não haverá muita acumulação, os GFS apontam para cotas a 200 metros será uma loucura para altura e mês que nos encontramos. mas digam algo da vossa justiça.
> 
> ...


Já viste as actualizações do GFS? O GFS a mais de 48h...é para esquecer


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já viste as actualizações do GFS? O GFS a mais de 48h...é para esquecer



Mas o UKMO e o GME estão memoráveis. Estes dois modelos, juntamente com o GEM e o ECM têm estado muito estáveis, a preverem a entrada fria para a Europa ocidental. O GFS mudou para pior, não é bom sinal, mas este ano está muito fraquinho. Se o europeu se mantiver, as hipóteses de entrada fria mantêm-se intactas.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

David sf disse:


> Mas o UKMO e o GME estão memoráveis. Estes dois modelos, juntamente com o GEM e o ECM têm estado muito estáveis, a preverem a entrada fria para a Europa ocidental. O GFS mudou para pior, não é bom sinal, mas este ano está muito fraquinho. Se o europeu se mantiver, as hipóteses de entrada fria mantêm-se intactas.



Sim sem dúvida, esperemos pelo ECMWF das 12 para vermos o que se vai passar...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Aproveitem mas é os ultimos suspiros deste magnifico Inverno que finalmente tivemos este ano .... porque depois da 1ª semana de Março as caracteristicas do Inverno vão findar .... e então forma-se o tempo mais caracteristico da Primavera !!

Ou seja, depressões isoladas a formarem-se misturadas com algum calor e convectividade !!

Os aguaceiros e trovoadas a caminho


----------



## rodrigom (28 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Eu sei que ainda falta um bocado mas será que quinta e sexta teremos chuva?


----------



## joao paulo (28 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Para amanhã, as previsões do serviço europeu de alerta mantêm-se Os distritos de Viseu, Vila Real, Guarda, Castelo Branco e  Madeira estão sob alerta vermelho. Os restantes distritos de Portugal Continental com alerta laranja.

http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/48916-alerta-mau-tempo-estende-se-aos-acores-proteccao-civil-pede-precaucao

Penso que se baseia numa falha de actualização do site do sistema europeu de avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

*Re: Falsa Notícia - Aviso Meteorológico*



joao paulo disse:


> Penso que se baseia numa falha de actualização do site do sistema europeu de avisos meteorológicos.



Nem mais, é mesmo esse o problema. Infelizmente, acontece muitas vezes.


----------



## joao paulo (28 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

*Re: Falsa Notícia - Aviso Meteorológico*



HotSpot disse:


> Nem mais, é mesmo esse o problema. Infelizmente, acontece muitas vezes.



Notifiquei o Instituto de Meteorologia e a ANPC sobre a notícia


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

David sf disse:


> Mas o UKMO e o GME estão memoráveis. Estes dois modelos, juntamente com o GEM e o ECM têm estado muito estáveis, a preverem a entrada fria para a Europa ocidental. O GFS mudou para pior, não é bom sinal, mas este ano está muito fraquinho. Se o europeu se mantiver, as hipóteses de entrada fria mantêm-se intactas.



Não sei qual é o modelo em que o AEMet se baseia, a médio prazo, mas para o próximo Sábado, dia 6, apontam (hoje), para uma cota de neve, no sul de Castela e Leão, de 500 m e 65% de probabilidade de precipitação.

Daqui ao próximo Sábado é uma eternidade, em termos de meteorologia, mas vamos acompanhando...Seria um belo ponto final no Inverno, acabar com mais um nevãozito!


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

David sf disse:


> Mas o UKMO e o GME estão memoráveis. Estes dois modelos, juntamente com o GEM e o ECM têm estado muito estáveis, a preverem a entrada fria para a Europa ocidental. O GFS mudou para pior, não é bom sinal, mas este ano está muito fraquinho. Se o europeu se mantiver, as hipóteses de entrada fria mantêm-se intactas.



David sabes bem que já uns dias antes tinham a tendência de tempo frio e com boas hipóteses de neve em locais menos habituados e depois _puff_ retiraram tudo. Ontem novamente lá voltaram a mostrar a tendência, a novidade é que já apareceu no primeiro quadro (até às 180h).

Meteograma GFS Run das 00H - 28FEV2010 (Castelo Branco)








Meteograma GFS Run das 12H - 28FEV2010 (Castelo Branco)







Meteograma GFS Run das 00H - 28FEV2010 (Elvas)








Meteograma GFS Run das 12H - 28FEV2010 (Elvas)








Meteograma GFS Run das 00H - 28FEV2010 (Portel)







Meteograma GFS Run das 12H - 28FEV2010 (Portel)






Olhando para estes 2 meteogramas, duas coisas saltam à vista. A diminuição da precipitação nas saída das 12h e a diminuição do frio em altura (500hPa) igualmente na run das 12h. Isto olhando para a run de controle.

Vamos acompanhar, mas parece-me que voltarão a colocar a entrada fria novamente numa das próximas saídas. Talvez na das 12h de amanhã ou nas das 00h de 3ª feira... 

Não deve ser uma entrada tão fria como foi apresentada na saída das 00h do presente dia, até porque estamos em Março e isso sim seria um fenómeno com toas as letras. Já viram o que era haver uma entrada mais fria ainda que a do passado Janeiro  Pela lógica será assim, agora que este ano tem sido de surpreender isso também é uma verdade.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

O ECMWF manteve a tendência na das 12...e penso que mais uma vez o GFS irá atrás...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

O Europeu está bastante estável, sendo que nesta saída ainda melhorou, com uma dorsal bem vermelha no Atlântico a impedir que o frio passe pelo Cantábrico seguindo para oeste, forçando-o a deslocar-se para sul. 

Quanto à data, o único nevão digno desse nome que ocorreu entre 1987 e 2006 no Alentejo foi a 28 de Fevereiro de 1993, faz hoje anos. A temperatura mínima deste século no Alentejo ocorreu a 1 de Março de 2005. Portanto, no início de Março não é assim tão incomum uma entrada fria. É mais provável que caia neve em Março que em Novembro.


----------



## icewoman (28 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

*Re: Falsa Notícia - Aviso Meteorológico*



HotSpot disse:


> Nem mais, é mesmo esse o problema. Infelizmente, acontece muitas vezes.



boa noite, 

a Madeira vai estar novamente em alçerta vermelho?


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

David sf disse:


> O Europeu está bastante estável, sendo que nesta saída ainda melhorou, com uma dorsal bem vermelha no Atlântico a impedir que o frio passe pelo Cantábrico seguindo para oeste, forçando-o a deslocar-se para sul.
> 
> Quanto à data, o único nevão digno desse nome que ocorreu entre 1987 e 2006 no Alentejo foi a 28 de Fevereiro de 1993, faz hoje anos. A temperatura mínima deste século no Alentejo ocorreu a 1 de Março de 2005. Portanto, no início de Março não é assim tão incomum uma entrada fria. É mais provável que caia neve em Março que em Novembro.



E qual foi a temperatura mínima?

Eu não duvido do frio, fico com reservas é na dupla frio/precipitação! 
Quanto ao modelo Europeu, eu o que me parece é que a entrada fria poderá ficar confinada ao território espanhol ou quando muito a Trás-os-Montes e possivelmente interior Centro.


----------



## Brites (1 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Alguém me pode dizer qual a probabilidade, daquela massa está sobre os Açores que aparece nas imagens de satélite do IM, chegar até ao continente? e que vendo a sequência de imagens aparenta que sim, mas como os meus olhos a esta hora não são grande especialidade pedia-vos a vossa previsão...

ABC...


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2010 às 00:20)

actioman disse:


> E qual foi a temperatura mínima?
> 
> Eu não duvido do frio, fico com reservas é na dupla frio/precipitação!
> Quanto ao modelo Europeu, eu o que me parece é que a entrada fria poderá ficar confinada ao território espanhol ou quando muito a Trás-os-Montes e possivelmente interior Centro.



A temperatura mínima foi -8 em Alvalade do Sado. 

Não se vêem as temperaturas a 850 hpa após as 168h, mas parece que às 192h o frio afecta todo o país. Não esquecer, que nesta altura do ano, já se faz sentir a influência da hora do dia nas isos, em cerca de 2 graus. A run do Europeu das 12z, como só mostra as temperaturas ao meio dia, dá sempre ideia de ser menos fria que a das 0z, que mostra as temperaturas à meia noite.


----------



## rbsmr (1 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite,
> Alguém me pode dizer qual a probabilidade, daquela massa está sobre os Açores que aparece nas imagens de satélite do IM, chegar até ao continente? e que vendo a sequência de imagens aparenta que sim, mas como os meus olhos a esta hora não são grande especialidade pedia-vos a vossa previsão...
> ABC...



A resposta pode estar aqui:
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/AMV/FULLDISC/index.htm

Os ventos sopram nesta direcção :-) pelo que parece-me existir probabilidades. Mas o pessoal mais experiente pode-te dar mais certas


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2010 às 00:23)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite,
> Alguém me pode dizer qual a probabilidade, daquela massa está sobre os Açores que aparece nas imagens de satélite do IM, chegar até ao continente? e que vendo a sequência de imagens aparenta que sim, mas como os meus olhos a esta hora não são grande especialidade pedia-vos a vossa previsão...
> 
> ABC...



Deverá afectar o continente, mas move-se muito lentamente, só deverá cá chegar na Terça.


----------



## Brites (1 Mar 2010 às 00:28)

David sf disse:


> Deverá afectar o continente, mas move-se muito lentamente, só deverá cá chegar na Terça.



Hum ok  parece que vai animar terça feira certo? Será apenas chuva?
Já agora sem abusar e aquela que la vem um pouco mais atrás? Maior parece ameaçadora, poderá ca passar? 

Abc


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

Brites disse:


> Hum ok  parece que vai animar terça feira certo? Será apenas chuva?
> Já agora sem abusar e aquela que la vem um pouco mais atrás? Maior parece ameaçadora, poderá ca passar?
> 
> Abc



Era dessa que vem atrás que eu me referia, peço desculpa. A anterior que está mais próxima, chegará já com pouca actividade, amanhã pela hora de almoço, mas não deverá dar nada de especial. Terça é que virá algo relevante, se bem que comparado com os últimos tempos, não seja nada de especial.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mar 2010 às 04:01)

David sf disse:


> ... Terça é que virá algo relevante, se bem que comparado com os últimos tempos, não seja nada de especial.



O que aí ainda vem , noutros Invernos (quase todos, nos últimos anos,)
 seria aqui motivo, de profundo esmiúçar e  ampla excitação.
Este ano, de todas as ocorrências e desenlaces,
já nem uma depressãozita de 985 hPa , coisa pouca, coisa comum,
a rondar pelo Oeste Ibérico,suscita especial acompanhamento.
Posterior entrada fria com precipitações , mais neve para além dos locais habituais?
Normal...Perfeitamente normal.
Há Invernos  que,  às nossas latitudes,
tudo vai desaguar na Itália, Balcãs e Grécia.
Tanto  nos queixamos de tal.
Neste? ( ...não haverá muitos assim),
até estranhamos este " não sair de cima" ,
esta ausência prolongada  do Anticiclone dos Açores,  ou doutro em seu auxílio,que quase  sempre fazem do nosso Inverno,
o mais soalheiro  de todo o Continente Europeu...

O que aí vem?
Coisa pouca , certamente.
Nada que  não estejemos habituados...


----------



## white_wolf (1 Mar 2010 às 10:34)

Olá amigos.

Bom dia, pelo que tinha visto ontem havia uma entrada fria que aí vinha, com mas hoje vendo os modelos e alguns sites meteorologicos nao encontro nada.  vejo que a aparição do elemento branco, pela utima vez, não será desta, ou seja ja foi... lol ontem o gfs por localidade colocava cotas a 200 mtos hoje passaram para 1300 metros  como todo muda de um dia para o outro. Mas o tempo é assim mesmo uma surpresa e um inconstante.

Saudações.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Porque é que este tópico parou? Já não vai haver mais nada?


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Porque é que este tópico parou? Já não vai haver mais nada?



talvez porque já estamos e Março... :assobio: e agora o novo seguimento previsão do tempo e modelos para o novo mês é aqui:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...visao-do-tempo-modelos-marco-2010-a-4319.html


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

Snifa disse:


> talvez porque já estamos e Março... :assobio: e agora o novo seguimento previsão do tempo e modelos para o novo mês é aqui:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...visao-do-tempo-modelos-marco-2010-a-4319.html


----------

